# Buster the lionhead bunny!



## Katielovesleo3

Well this is my first blog, I'm Buster. I am nine months old! I am neutered grrrr, what a horrid day! But my mama likes me better that way. I was raised in the country outside and had lived in a wire cage with my brothers and sisters that didnt get sold. Everybody peed on me and got my beautiful white coat yellow, it was ugly and stained and then it got matted up, it hurt to walk, it would pull my skin and it was bad. The man who took care of me had several children, I hated them! They were loud and always wanted to play by my cage! Finally when I was almost six months old the guy grabbed me up by my scruff and took me to town where I met the wonderful Katie, well, I didn't think anyone was wonderful then. Still think humans are too loud and goofy for my taste but this Katie, she does seen to love me very much and feed me and takes the BEST care of me! :B hehe. Well, she took me home and washed and cleaned me up, I was so tired of being filthy that I didn't mind the bath! It was quite nice actually! Then she gave me a haircut which took an hour! Whew! I was scared after she put me in my new cage though. I was all alone and in a totally new place. 
But now, I'm finally getting along with Katie and she lets me run around, but since I have always been in a safe place, it's hard to be brave and curious when I have never known how to venture out. Today I ventured to the edge of my room, the dining room, and stepped onto...THE THRESHOLD OF THE NEXT ROOM! YEAH! I ate my carrot turned and ran back to my cage and jumped in! That's enough exploring for today! The other day I came close to death! My Katie left me outside in my cage while she ran to the store, her mate Leo, was supposed to be outside with me or bring me inside, well he left for a minute and then this horrible evil thing..."neighbor dog" came over to smell me and of course I scurried!!!! But that made him want to eat me apparently! Oh it was so scary! He was standing over my cage drooling into it! I was in my hidey box but still! It was terrible! Thankfully my fur brother Rosco alerted Leo and he ran out and scared the dog away! He told me that the next time he sees that dog he will shoot it in its butt! (Apparently he has made him mad before!) now you would think that this tragedy would scar me for life right? Well, no, looking death in the eyes made me stronger and now I am braver! Rosco walked by me today while I was out, and usually I would run but I just stood there...and he walked away! Isn't that great? Now I am listening to Leo yell at Black Ops game, sometimes I think he is loopy hehe. Talk to you soon. In the meantime, enjoy pictures of ME! 
The first one is me and my siblings
Second is after my bath and haircut
And the third and fourth are my most current photos! :rabbithop:


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Pictures...hope it works


----------



## Katielovesleo3

There I am! Sorry that picture above was supposed to go third


----------



## Katielovesleo3

After haircut


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Current


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I am so white and so fluffy! But don't you dare brush me! I swear I will high tail it out of there! I will!


----------



## Chrisdoc

What a gorgeous little chappie, he's got such a lovely face that just makes you want to kiss him all over. He's got such a lovely fur coat now, he's obviously a very lucky bunny to have such a wonderful mummy. 

What a scare with the dog but glad it was just that. 

His little face reminds me of my little Bandy, sometimes, they have sort of a goofy look but they're such lovable little things and so soft and furry, you just want to cuddle them. 

Have you just got Buster now Katie and have you any thoughts of getting him a little companion ??

Look forward to seeing lots more of Buster, I just love that name.:welcome1


----------



## Imbrium

he is SO gorgeous! he and my Nala would look super-cute together, hehe.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thank you everyone. Yes Buster is my first rabbit and only rabbit, I do wish I could get him a little companion but the fiancé says NOOO so I have to persuade him over time  lol yeah they do make some odd faces my fiancé thinks he needs a new hairdo lol. I'm like no that IS his hairdo! I have always like that name Buster and he is starting to figure out that is his name.
I think he would love Nala too I been reading your blog trying to catch up. Oh and the lion king is my absolute favorite Disney movie hehe


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Buster here! I just had an adventure in THE KITCHEN WOW! I finally got over the threshold and past the scary noisy black thing where they keep my vegetables cold! I had some motivation though, some yummy carrots, they were so yummy I didn't even mind when Rosco decided to come in and watch me! I eventually made it halfway in the kitchen! Too scared to go any farther so I had to run back to my cage to take a big poo! Enjoy pictures that Katie took!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Rosco


----------



## Katielovesleo3

In the kitchen


----------



## Imbrium

it looks like his mouth is open a little bit in that first pic... very cute "surprised" face! man, is he gorgeous!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

He's so cute! We put down throw rugs and runners as some of ours wouldn't go on the tile or hardwood and some went everywhere, which is why we got baby gates.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yeah I really love that first one haha, it's cute! And thank you! He tries hehe, he grooms himself often. 
Seems like he would rather go in the kitchen because its not as slippery, I was just telling him how I used to bust my butt when coming down from the stairs on the pergo floor when my mom would wax the floors. I watch him run and slide too and I wonder if he would chew the carpet or not, kinda scared to find out. :/ once he gets to the rug by the kitchen sink we will find out though lol!


----------



## ldoerr

He is soo cute  You do know that you can put more than 1 picture in each post dont you?


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thank you!!! I tried and it would not let me do it. I am on my iPhone that may be why but I tried more than once and only one comes up so o well :/


----------



## Chrisdoc

He is such a lovely little chappie. He looks a bit like " ummmm where am I" in the first photo but I'm sure he'll get used to it. Mine are rug chewers so I could never have them in a carpeted area, it wouldn't last two minutes.I could hear them last night digging up the rug in their enclosure but this morning, it actually doesn't look too bad. I had to put some rugs on my floor as its marble so quite slippy, I bought these rubber back ones which don't move when they land on them.

I so love his name and he really suits it.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I will look into the rubber ones if he tears up my carpet rug. Thank you again!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Hi everyone, Buster here.  my mom
Is going to Guadalajara Mexico until Saturday! I'm scared someone will kidnap her and my caregiver will screw up! Ahh! So I can't log in until then. Also, I decided I love her chukka boots, they're yummy! I like to chase them trip her and bite them!!!! Muahahahahahaha! Catch you later


----------



## Imbrium

ooh, your mom's going away? *hatches a plan to bunny-nap you*


----------



## ldoerr

Tell your mom to be safe and have a good time


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jennifer, you´re right , sure there are lots out there wanting to bunny nap this little cutie. Shame I´m so far away or I might well have been tempted haha.

Have a great time...Mexico how lovely :agree


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Well Mom's back! Leo has been taking good care of me, he's been stingy with the veggies but he let me run the house the WHOLE TIME! Mom says I can be trusted throughout the night now! I don't go anywhere I stay in my room so hooray! I'm glad to see her back! I climbed her leg and stretched and showed her how cute I was! Heehee! She told me what a great time she had in Guadalajara ME, she said it was beautiful and not dangerous...or so it seems. But they stayed in a group at all times just in case. She said there was a lot of rabbit skin and fur and "lucky rabbit feet!" :scared: my gosh! Why would people want those things?!?! Mom said she saw how tequila is made, she brought some back and made herself a drink! The dog wanted to lick it but I said no no thank you though I will just stay in here and eat my cardboard house lol. So now enjoy a couple pictures!
First pic is: BALL IN A CUP! For those of you who watch family guy, this is your moment to laugh lol


----------



## Katielovesleo3

This one is a beautiful agave plant field and mountainous background


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I'm sorry they keep posting sideways  I tried to post another and it went upside down so I went into my pictures and turned the picture around to try to fool it...well I guess I can't outsmart computers lol. Sorry again. Ill post one from the laptop tmrrw


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Hey everybunny! Today I made it all the way to the kitchen sink. I didnt chew the carpet....hehe but that's not to say I won't hahaha! I got lots of tiny carrots pieces they were yummy. That was a lot of good work since the men were outside working on a truck very loudly with their radio on. Those men are very scary to me. They use scary power tools and they yell at men inside the tv when they get this "touchdown" thing. Men are just too annoying. That's why when they try to pet me I run! And then they get sad but I don't care muahahaha! Oh and my mom made me another bunny house from the vacuum cleaner box! Soon ill have a three story hopefully


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Miracles are for real! Yay! My mom got a new desk and it came in a giant cardboard box. My bunny castle will start construction tomorrow :happyrabbit:


----------



## qtipthebun

Q-tip here saying hi to another Texas bunny! My mommy and I just read through your whole blog. We like it! I wish my humans would let me in the kitchen. They say there's too much food to get into and I can't be trusted. I have to be confined to the bedroom. Mommy's roommate likes to bring me food from the kitchen when he's eating though. But I want to see the big loud machine where my veggies stay cold. I have a sort of sister (Mommy's dad's bunny) and she sits in front of that machine waiting for someone to open it so she can beg for veggies. Maybe you should try that!


----------



## Imbrium

good news, Q-tip - when you have your vacation at my house, you get to live in the part of my house that has a kitchen in it


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Hey Q-tip! Lol, when I first got here I looked like a dirty q-tip bc everyone peed on me ewww. Glad you like my blog!!! The dog gets any food that is dropped before I can :/ I saw the big machine when it was opened and sniffed the door and it smelled funny so I just ran away! Ha! That will show that door for being smelly. My super super secret is to go to the doorway and stand up on my hind legs put my ears back and look super cute. She has yet to capture a picture of it yet. Hehe. 

There's been a lot of action around here today, boxes moving to world up those stairs, desks moving, and not enough castle constructing!!!! >:|


----------



## Katielovesleo3

My mom cleaned my cage today. I spent ten minutes checking it out and making sure she did a good job. While it was outside I peed on the floor hehe. She had to clean it up! Then while I was wandering around I heard a noise outside that sounded funny so I periscoped around to listen in and then "chichik!" She took a picture of me! :0 I was making a worry face lol.


----------



## holtzchick

OMGOMGOMG he looks adorable! and super young. What a little sweetheart


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, he is just so lovely, he reminds me of Bandy but with less hair and a few more spots.

Yes, isn´t it just typical of them to wait until you start to clean and then mess something else. Talk about bunny slaves...they have it all figured out methinks.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thank y'all  he sure does rule his little roost. I set him up a fort and he spent 5 minutes running back and forth through it, it was so cute, but as soon as I got out the camera he didnt want to be cute for the video. 
Yeah I'm trying to figure out if he is single manes or double manes but I'm guessing single maned. What do y'all think?
Lol, I don't blame him at all though. I would have peed too. It wasnt yellow and smelly though, I was proud of him lol.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Looking at the fort


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Ahh cute


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Hehehe


----------



## Katielovesleo3

And this is my baby Rosco, he's my 3 yr old boxer, he's pretty laid back but has his energetic moments. He's the best dog I've ever had and I wish he could live forever. He's so smart and sweet and he's my little clown. :]


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Super Rosco! This was him on Halloween, the kids loved him and he LOVES the kids


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Don't know what to do tonight. My fiancé and his uncle and my uncle are going to a gentlemens club ("gentlemen" my a$$) lol, so we are bored sitting around here don't know what to do with ourselves. I'm just so glad that my fiancé got his uncle of of the house. He's visiting from Mexico, he will be in the states for a month, ugh, and I don't think his family misses him I know I wouldn't. He is worse than a child. I dont know the etiquette or freaking common a$$ sense rules in Mexico but they must be different than USA. He puts empty milk cartons in the trash, leaves the toilet seat up which is a big no no at my house bc I've had to deal with a lot of drunks and the rule of the house is...you're a man, you pee outside or you squat on the toilet ORRR you aim clean it if u screw up and close the gosh darned seat for Pete's sake!!!! Most men just pee outside...but he is a turd and refuses to do as I say. Then he eats doesn't rinse his plate and leaves it in the sink, even of he just saw me rinse my plate and then put my plate in the dishwasher! And then he drinks his milk and doesn't rinse it and it leaves a nasty ring in the cup. And of he uses a red solo cup he leaves it out like he is going to use it again *rolls eyes* and there's more, I was in the kitchen and he came in got a cup of milk and went outside, on the way out he spilt his milk in several drops all over and seriously...didnt even clean it up just kept going! :0 I was so mad especially bc I just mopped earlier so I was so mad I just let Rosco lick it up. Then he tracks in mud and wouldn't make me so mad if he would track in downstairs but upstairs we have carpet and gets mud all up the stairs grrr. There's so many more things too. Thank you for letting me rant. I tell Leo and he gets an attitude. I tell my mom and she says to tell him but I don't want him to go back to Mexico and tell Leo's relatives that I am a biiiit..err..(female dog) I just want Leo to tell him since Leo can translate in Spanish if needed. Argh. Gives me a headache. Ohhh and the worst of all. He doesn't like dogs...and Rosco for that matter...(wth?!?! Who wouldn't love Rosco?!) and Rosco is such a sweetie he follows him around and stares at him and even waved hello at him when I told him to wave at The dog, and he laughed but wasn't impressed and didn't let him. I asked well are you Scared of dogs? He says no. He doesn't act scared, he just acts like dogs are below him. *crazy eyes* and poor Rosco just wants to play with him, he puts his ball on his lap and states at him and uncle just ignores him never even looks. So rude!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Now the neighbor dogs are barking nonstop which is abnormal! Ahhh! I'm scared of burglars, there's been too many break ins lately!!! I'm gonna go get my gun. :'(


----------



## wendymac

LOL!!! I'm sorry for laughing, but the way you tell it sounds like a comedy movie.  How much longer before his uncle heads back home? I'm not sure, but I think in Mexico dogs aren't held in the same status as they are here. Won't Rosco alert you if someone is trying to break in?? Just out of curiosity, where do you put empty milk cartons? We throw ours away here in Pennsylvania. lol And he actually sounds worse than a child. Just keep repeating, "It's not for forever" over and over again...it may help.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

It's okay lol. I'm a comedian even when I'm mad. People always laugh or like my status on Facebook and I am like why are are "liking" that I'm mad? And they're like "well it's the way you say it! You crack me up!" I don't know how much longer but I'm hoping he will go visit his sister on the other side of Houston. Then just leave! But yep, when I went to Mexico I saw...a LOT of strays and lots of "pet stores" without the actual store, just puppies in crates that were way too skinny. It made me cry when I saw that and especially when i saw the tiger that they were parading around! Grr. Yeah uncle asked me, "why do Americans love dogs so much?" So I said "well why Mexicans loves tamales so much?" 
Yes Rosco would definitely alert me, but I still want to be ready. But I'm thinking that the dog is overreacting now bc he is still barking his booty off.
I put my empty milk cartons next to the trash can if I'm too lazy to take him outside to the big trash cans. Bc if you shove it in the one inside it fills up within hours.
Ok it shall be my mantra. I am practicing it now! \(-.-)/


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, he sounds like a bit of a pain. I hate it when people stay at your house and then expect you to wait on them all the time and don´t do their share of work or don´t even bother to clean their own things up. 

I love Rosco...well I love boxers. We had them when I was younger. My first dog was a boxer, Duke, I was devastated when he died but he was a fantastic dog and great with the kids, so gentle and loving with them. They have great personalities if you treat them right and they do love playing. OMG he used to wear me out as he´d never tire and used to take us for walks, he was so strong. I miss him still.

And Buster in his fort looks so cute periscoping...he´s just a furry bundle makes you want to cuddle him. :inlove:


----------



## wendymac

The neighborhood dogs might have just been having a conversation...a loud one, but just chit chatting all the same. LOL Glad that nobody was prowling around!! Hopefully his uncle will head out soon...and stay out. 

We squish ours up and put it in the trash...but my one son's job is burning trash every day, so not a problem here.

Buster is absolutely adorable!! And I love his markings. If he disappears, don't check here! LOL


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I love boxers too. I kinda want to experience another breed but after Rosco I know I will want another boxer, they are just an amazing breed, they just don't live long enough. Rosco is pretty laid back and a bit of a couch potato lol. He is very strong too and the fastest bolt of lightening we are trying agility now  he loves it.
I want to cuddle Buster but he won't let me! Poo! But Rosco looooves the cuddles so ill cuddle him instead lol
I figured out what was wrong with the dog. The neighbor kicked out their son and he didnt take his dog with him. And the dog usually sleeps inside but they kicked the dog out so he decided to bark all night until 4am ugh. Idiot potheads.
It would have been ok if he squished it up  but he didnt >:|
Lol everybody wants to steal Buster, but most just want to eat him


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Oh yes I have been very grumbly. Lol. Yeah when I go places I'm always super careful about everything too. Do men not work that way? I found out he's only staying for one more week. 
Thankyou, I try to give him an awesome life bc I know one day he won't be here anymore and I want to make tons of amazing memories :}


----------



## Chrisdoc

No, men are from another planet sometimes lol.

I do love Rosco, they are great with kids and such loyal companions. I´m sure however long he lives, he´ll be so glad to be living with you.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I think he is for sure. My fiancé Leo is really good about most everything. He impresses me. Lol. 
Oh yes, I agree. Thank you, yes he for sure will, even when he's a little turd hehehe. 
Now, back to the Texans and Patriots....lol, the Patriots are going to win, one day I hope Houston goes to the Super Bowl but this year I doubt it


----------



## agnesthelion

I used to follow the NFL very closely. I've kinda stopped the past few years. My hubby still watches though. He says the Patriots will win. 

Our good friends are Packer fans and of course were disappointed with last nights game.


----------



## holtzchick

agnesthelion said:


> I used to follow the NFL very closely. I've kinda stopped the past few years. My hubby still watches though. He says the Patriots will win.
> 
> Our good friends are Packer fans and of course were disappointed with last nights game.



Really? My boyfriend and I used to try to go over to my brother's every Sunday to watch football but neither of us liked it... Now playing it, that's a different thing, I love playing football and I kick butt at it!


----------



## Chrisdoc

haha, can´t imagine you kicking butt Michelle. 

I can´t make head nor tail of NFL, we only see it very rarely over here. Now soccer, that´s on ALLLL the time, it does get a bit annoying sometimes, I am usually glad when the summer arrives and they have the holiday....no soccer for two months, yipppeeee


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yep the Patriots won. My fiancé is a goober and isn't going for Houston...and we live in Houston wth? Lol. He always goes for other teams, the Eagles, Jets, Patriots, etc. my Dad and I have always gone for the Packers and have lots of GBPacker stuff all around the house still. I can't watch the entire game I don't have patience for all that lol. But Leo can and he gets all into it and is yelling and being loud and Buster hates him for that, after the TOUCHDOWN you can hear Buster scurrying to his hiding spot. Poor baby. 
Yep, after the Super Bowl I'm happy but Leo isn't.  lol. And he doesn't watch any other sports....at least I can watch Clay Walker on the outdoor channel finally!!! He hasn't let me watch it yet bc all the dang games!!!


----------



## ldoerr

I HATE football. It is a yelling match that lasts 4 hrs. I just really do not like any part of it. The only sport that I can stand to watch is Basketball. I have friends who like to watch golf because it puts them to sleep.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol, and you forgot the referees are just terrible. I like rain bc it puts me to sleep lol. Hehe.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Hey guys its Buster, it's been a very busy couple of days, uncle hector is still here, he almost stepped on me! >:| and he is painting very close to my room so I have decided to hide ALL day and only come out at night when he is asleep. He leaves plastic out too and I think I might eat it....or will I? I shall think on it, awwww man, mom moved it never mind. Mom! I was only going to pee on it hehe!  so I have been hiding in my box...where it's nice and quiet and far away from these ladder things. Also, I have decided that drinking out of a bowl is the best thing since sliced bread and I will longer drink out of a bottle!!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Buster here on this lovely morning in Crosby! I have a question for you all!!!!! 
How do you keep your babies veggies fresh?!?!
This is almost impossible to my mom, she buys them, she washes them, dries them at room temperature then wraps them in a paper towel and puts them in "the crisper" portion of the giant black "fridgey thing". They are still good but they are wilted and lifeless. She needs help, please help her 
Last night mom taught me to "target" a target stick, and follow it around when she said the cue "touch", it was hard at first because she used a pair of chopsticks stuck together and around the end that is stuck together she put blue tape on the end. I wanted to bite the chopsticks hehe. And she even accidentally clicked me for it! 
Uncle Hector is finally finished painting and is at work with the rest of the crew, I am overjoyed to be having Funtime in the middle of the day instead of at night when nobody is awake. He left a great big ladder in my room though, whenever I go to inspect it, I get a couple inches away from it and it gives me the heebiejeebies!!!! So I get scared and trip and fall on the pergo floor and try to run away. I am pretty good at embarrassing myself. Lol. 
I have found that I like spinach!!! 
I'm popeye the sailor man
I'm popeye the sailor man
I'm strong to the finich
Cause I eats me spinach
I'm Popeye The Sailor Man!
:happyrabbit: 


In my box all day cause I was mad


----------



## Chrisdoc

Buster, you´re just so funny. 

I wrap my veggies in a damp tea towel and store them in the bottom of the fridge. When I put them in it, they are still a bit damp if I´ve washed them but it keeps really fresh, I do this mostly with my carrot tops but I´ve done it with cilantro, parsley and other herbs. I bought my cilantro on Tuesday and it´s still nice and fresh today. 

You wouldn´t want to go up that ladder, Buster, it´s very high and you might fall and hurt yourself so you stay away from it, little boy.


----------



## whitelop

I just keep my greens in the store bags, they keep pretty well. Sometimes, I'll prewash and wrap them in paper towels. 

Buster, you're just so pretty! I had to do a little catching up on your blog, I'm glad I got to see a picture of you! You're so pretty and you look so soft!


----------



## agnesthelion

I dont prewash my veggies. I keep them in bags like the store bag OR sealed in a baggie. I think pre washing and then wrapping in paper towels is what is making them wilt maybe. Mine keep pretty well.

Spinach is the ONLY green Agnes had problems with. She likes it but gives her runny poo so we avoid it now just to be safe.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Ahhh I see, thank you everyone for your advice, By God, she needs it!!!! 
And thank you so much for the nice compliments! MUAHAHA you and everyone else will NEVER know how soft I am because I will scamper away, Scamper should be my middle name I think. That or Scaredy-Bun. 
Spinach makes my tummy happy and gets me all excited. Today while mom was getting me some spinach out of the giant black "fridge", I bit it on the rubbery part! What? Why you ask? well because she moving too slow and also bc I feel that I need to bite things often. 

Then this evening, Mom tells me I may have fleas, she says they are parasites??? Don't know what she is babbling on about half the time. So she comes into the dining room and sits down with a towel, a syringe, some sulphury smelling black thing, and some chopped up CARROTS! I was like oh yayyyyy Carrots! BUT THENN!!! She threw the towel over me and I scamper away just in time!!! But the carrots...oh yes....they were calling my name, I mean, I HAD to come back to satisfy my sweet teeth....err, i mean tooth. SO she threw it over me again and covered my eyes! I was kicking furiously and made a teeny whiney noise! It was the worst thing in the world. So she bundled me up like a baby and uncovered my eyes and she laughed because they were so wide. I did not think laughter was in order....it was very embarrassing to be held _like_ _a baby, _grrr. She then *attempted *to soothe me with her voice, told me why fleas are so terrible, and petted me, I hated the entire thing. She looked inside my ears but couldn't see much, then got the flea treatment and squirted it on my neck. She gave me a piece of carrot and I gobbled it up, though I was angry. I tried to kick some more but the burrito was too tight, I did loosen my front legs though, and tried to squirm out like a worm but she put her hand over my face and tucked me back in. Finally after she _had her way with me_, she covered my face again and gently and slowly put me on the ground and released her grip on the burrito. I scurried away and foot flicked at her and shook off her pets and lovings!!!! >:| she tossed the rest of the carrots at me and told me I was a good bunny and I ignored her and ate them with fury. 

She has made me very mad today and I am glad that she didnt get to groom me because I would have put up a fight!!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Oh and yes I stay off of the ladder, it's very tall, goes all the way up to the...the sky! :jumpforjoy:


----------



## wendymac

Even mad, he's cute as can be! I absolutely love his coloring...so cute!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh Buster you are such a funny bun. I love how he tries to get away, sounds like some buns I know. I can tell you that when a bun doesn´t want to get caught, it doesn´t. Does give you plenty of exercise trying though. 

Poor little boy with awful fleas, hope mommy´s treatment has got rid of them all. 

And good boy keeping away from that ladder, that would be scary lol.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol, it wasnt funny last night. I hope I have better luck in the future. I wonder if I should kind of give him some tough love once a week and maybe he will see it isn't so bad?

The flea treatment is definitely working...they jumped off the animals and onto me, I have at least three bites that I know of and they are so itchy!!! I got the first hint when Buster started itching more than normal, then I saw fleas on the cat, never saw them on Rosco but I treated everyone just in case! 

Thank you, his coloring is pretty neat, I was attempting to draw him the other day and his gray is a really neat looking gray, not a dull funky kind.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

This was taken the other day


----------



## Katielovesleo3

You can tell that he has some hairs that look like they want to come out, little tufts, of course he won't sit still during this but I tried to pluck a few tufts out and they are stuck in there good!!!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Hehe this was cute too


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Hi, I just read through your blog. Buster is soo cute he must be soo soft and fun to play with .

Looking forward to hearing more about Buster!


----------



## ldoerr

He is soo cute  I think that it would be a good thing to hold him and mess with him on a daily basis. They need to get used to it.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thank you both! 

Today, I had some clicker training to do with him for my homework and I figured he might still have a grudge against me but geez, he was being a total pansy, I asked him to target the target stick, and he would do it and get clicked and run away from his treat so I tossed it toward him he missed it and I would have to coax him to coming back and he just didnt want to do anything, so tried to stick the target stick through the little wooden bars of the dining table and he would still run away so I got fed up gave him some jackpot treats and left. It hurt my feelings and also upset me that he is still mad or scared from last night. Gosh, at least Rosco forgives my mistakes or forgives me when I take him to the vet, anything he doesn't like he is over it within an hour lol.

On another note, this evening, we went to see the in-laws again, their rabbit has grown a little, she was in a cage, with no litter box or water. Barely any hay she had she peed on. I assume it's a she, they STILL have not taken her to the vet so therefore don't know it's gender. She was digging and doing anything she could to escape, finally she gave up and flopped down.
I don't know of her foot is healed or not but she was putting weight on it as far as I could tell.
I took a picture


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Again, I'm sorry the picture is upside down. Stupid iPhone.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I'm trying again


----------



## Chrisdoc

She´s such a lovely looking rabbit, what´s that on the floor of the cage ? And those dishes, mine would throw them about and have them overturned in two minutes. Can you give them a bit of advice without them taking offence. Looks as though she needs lot of things, litter tray, water bottle, hay rack, maybe you could point them to RO ??? It´s a shame cos she doesn´t look like a happy bun. 

Buster, on the other hand, is so adorable, makes you want to snuggle him. I think they do hold grudges, maybe they´re like elephants and never forget hahaha.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I wrote her an email last month, don't know if she read it or couldn't understand cuz it wasnt in Spanish. I begged Leo to let me bunny-nap her.  on the floor of her cage is some kind of green rubber thing I think people use it to "not slip"? Ahh I don't know what it's called but she could definitely ingest it and die. I really want to steal her. Uses she's a he that would be bad

Thank you. And yes they really are smart, wish he would cooperate, I have 5
More lessons to finish before feb9th!!!! :0


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, she´s so gorgeous, I wish you could bunny nap her. If you want me to translate it for you, I´d be happy to if it´s an improvement for this little girl. 

Buster looks like a smart bun, I´d love to clicker train mine, I´ve seen the thing you can get, maybe I´ll do it this time.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Oh yay! U would really? How can I send it?

He can be smart, I hope to eventually get him to do a couple of cute tricks like jump through a hoop, and go to his house on cue teehee. 

Heres what i emailed to her: you may add to it if you'd like because I am much less experienced. Thank you!!!!!

Hey I made y'all a rabbit care sheet for your rabbit! If you need ANYTHING else let me know.

Food:
-Unlimited Alfalfa hay (bc he looks to be younger than 7 months old)
-about 1/2 cup or more of Timothy hay based pellets (I buy mine from a feed store, do not buy any pellets that are mixed they are very unhealthy)
-introduce vegetables one at a time

Food after baby gets older than 7 months old:
-unlimited Timothy hay (some walmarts a carry a brand called KAY-TEE, it's a decent hay)
-cut back to 1/4 of a cup of Timothy hay based pellets
-increase daily vegetables slowly
-Introduce a couple fruits as treats, a slice of apple (no seeds), a baby carrot, a cherry, 2-3 banana slices, a slice if pear. For example today I gave my rabbit one sliver of apple and tomorrow he will get one baby carrot the size of my pinky finger. 

-WATER: use a heavy ceramic dish that can't be tipped over! 

Great Vegetables to eat!
He should get a small amount, for example if today I were feeding my rabbit turnip greens and cilantro I would get two sprigs of cilantro, one big leaf of turnip greens and cut it in half and feed it to him. Your bunny is small so a smaller amount would be fine. When introducing new vegetables only feed that specific one in a small amount in case he gets sick which is rare but happens.

Arugula
Carrot tops
Cucumber leaves
Endive
Ecarole
Frisee Lettuce
Kale (high in calcium so don't feed too much)
Mache
Red or green lettuce
Romaine lettuce
Spring greens
Turnip greens
Dandelion greens
Mint (any variety)
Basil (any variety)
Watercress
Wheatgrass
Chicory
Raspberry leaves
Cilantro
Radicchio
Bok Choy
Fennel (the leafy tops as well as the base)
Borage leaves
Dill leaves


Litter box-
By nature, rabbits choose one or a few places (usually corners) to deposit their urine and most of their poop. Urine-training involves little more than putting a litterbox where the rabbit chooses to go. Poop training requires only that you give them a place they know will not be invaded by others. Here are some suggestions to help you to train your rabbit to use the litterbox. Choose a quiet and remote location for the litter box, put some of his poop in the box and he will understand over time that is where he needs to do his business. Don't use cat litter though! There's care fresh brand u can get from petco or petsmart you could even use shredded paper if you're on a budget but it's still stinky  I use horse stall pellets from tractor supply, 5 dollars for a BIG bag! A great deal and very absorbent and non smelly!  you may place a tad bit of hay in the litter box because rabbits like to eat while pooping. By age 4-6 months the hormones will start kicking in and he or she will begin spraying and marking territory. 

Kids:
-Rule 1: pet gently
-Rule 2: leave the rabbit alone when he hops away, that means he is tired of being petted, going after him will frighten him
-Rule 3: don't touch poop or litter
-rule 4: We pet, but don't pick up the rabbit. Explain that it scares the rabbit to be picked up and both of you could get hurt. Rabbits are prey animals so when rabbits get picked up they think "AH IM GOING TO GET EATEN!" they love the ground. Also, if the rabbit is able to kick when being picked up he can break his back and will need to be put down. Explain that Mom or Dad may pick up the rabbit if he needs care.
-Rule 5: be calm and quiet while petting or being around your rabbit, they will appreciate it greatly!

BUNNYPROOFING: 
As you know rabbits love to chew especially on things they aren't supposed to chew on, chewing through electic cords can electrocute the bunny and cause a fire! 
-Spiral cable wrap Radio Shack sells something called "spiral cable wrap". It costs about $3 for 10 feet and works like a charm for most, but not every bunny. (Some still manage to chew through it.)
-Plastic tubing (similar to that used in fish tanks, or with "swamp coolers") from a hardware or aquarium store can be slit lengthwise with a blade and the wire can be tucked safely inside. A harder, black, pre-slit type of tubing is also available.
-or you could cover the wires with a wire box or plastic box

CHEWING: rabbits teeth never stop growing so and grow one centimeter each month, you need to keep them filed down. They love to chew on cardboard, you can make him a "house" with two entrances and a few windows and he will have tons of fun chewing on it! Apple tree twigs and branches are good they sell small sticks at pet stores, they love to shred old phone books, pine firewood, cotton towels, alfalfa cubes, and of course hay.

Here is a great and helpful link:
http://www.rabbit.org/translations/spanish/index.html


Katie


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, I´ll PM you with the translation when I´ve finished. I don´t mind if it means that little girl will have an improved life eating the right things and being given the right care. Would like to think she´d be living just like Buster haha.

I´ll try and get it done sometime tomorrow.:bunny24


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Okay thank you very very very much.  I wish she actually could live here  dang it, it's all Leo's fault lol.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Hey everyone, I have decided that I forgive my mom...BUT as payback...I made a HUGE mess with my hay!!! Teehee. But I was very cute for her yesterday, stood in front of the refrigerator on my hind legs, put my ears back and made a sweet face, then she gave me a treat, it was the best. Then I kept doing it over and over again. Uncle Hector is finally gone and our lives can finally return to normal. My mom got a surround sound and so now they listen to movies really loud and it is scary!!! :scared: it is like a movie theatre in there!

Today we are going to get back on track for moms homework bc my brattiness is slowing her down just a bit. Muahahaha.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Ok I just copy and pasted it all and just now sent it! Thank you again Chris! 

It was fun to cleanup bc Buster is so unusually brave around the broom, he tried to bite it and I was like ewww gross I swept up a cockroach once or twice blehhh! But I got him a new litterbox, it is big! And I put hay in one part and his pine pellets in the other half. He has been sitting in it ALL day, at first he didnt know how if worked and he was reaching his head inside to eat the hay but he finally must have said ohh I can sit INSIDE and eat, oh okay this is nice!!!! :B haha.

The surround sound was SO HARD to figure out! We had to get a wireless one...of course. And it was like, I'm getting brain damage bc I'm thinking so hard! By the time we got it all set up it was 1am....we started at 10pm. Lmao. But we watched "The Grey" with Liam Neeson. (Sp?) and the next day we watched "Drive" with Ryan gosling hehehe  and today we watched "Colombiana" it's really cool. I had it up way too loud on the first movie and it scared the heck out of ALL of us, him, me, Rosco and mostly buster!!!! it is difficult to get it to switch over to TV or radio or back to bluray or Netflix or to the ps3 bc he wants to play call of duty online with surround sound on *rolls eyes* it is loud enough!!!! I feel like I am in a warzone already lol! Pretty soon he will get PTSD and have bad dreams and everything.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Great Katie that you got it all, I´m prepared to do anything to give any bun a better life and she is so gorgeous. 

Surround sound is great. My friend has it at her house and I love using it when I´m there but it is so loud. I love the films with car chases and action as they are fantastic on sound surround. I watched the Transporter films down there and Mission Impossible was good as well. What a coincidence, Colombiana was on the TV here last night, I didn´t catch it but they´ll probably repeat later in the week. 

Glad to see little Buster is enjoying his new tray. Mine have big litter trays which I buy from the cheap store, they are always in there...enjoy yours little guy.l


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Mi suegra text me this morning and said "thank you for email bout conejo, I just finish it" so hooray!!!! Then I said "you're welcome I had a friend from Spain translate it for me." And she said "it was long, good job, send me a picture of all your pets" I have no idea why she wants picture but I'm going to make sure the picture of Buster has his toys litterbox water etc, in the background. So I snapped this picture and it is hilarious, don't know if y'all can tell but he was licking the threshold and working his way up to licking the wall or doorway. He is very lick-itty today. He just went in his room and licked the floor then his waterbowl haha.

The Drive movie sounded pretty awesome on there! Especially when the helicopter flew over and it was so real! The Colombiana movie was pretty good, wasnt Leo's favorite, mine neither but still it wasnt bad.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Stupid sideways picture!!!!! D:<


----------



## whitelop

Haha he's so cute! 

I'll be honest, i hated the movie Drive. Ryan Gosling said like 50 words the whole movie! Lmao. My husband said it was for women who find him attractive but don't actually need to see his acting skills. Haha. And i can't really remember Colombiana, but i remember the end with the dogs was AWESOME! Hahaha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

He´s such a little cutie...mine sometimes get licky with certain things, it´s like they just can´t get enough. I took a video the other night of Houdini licking one of the cushions on the sofa, he did it for ages, don´t know if it tastes good, then he licked one soft toy and then the other. I´ll have to download it so you can watch him...it´s a bit long and he doesn´t do much but it´s just fascinating wondering why he can´t stop licking the darn thing. 

Ryan Gosling is hot though...I liked him best in the movie "The Notebook"..I just loved that film but a bit of a weepy.


----------



## ldoerr

I have never even HERD of any of those movies or actors!!! (I do not watch movies much).


----------



## Katielovesleo3

whitelop said:


> Haha he's so cute!
> 
> I'll be honest, i hated the movie Drive. Ryan Gosling said like 50 words the whole movie! Lmao. My husband said it was for women who find him attractive but don't actually need to see his acting skills. Haha. And i can't really remember Colombiana, but i remember the end with the dogs was AWESOME! Hahaha.



I didnt hate it but I agree. He was too quiet. There were awkward moments and Leo and I would look at each other like wth is going on? Lol

I lived that part too hehehehehe!!! >:]


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Love Liam Neeson too. He's such a great actor. I was disappointed with "The Grey" :/ haha we went to Walmart the other day, I thought we needed something very important, turns out he only wanted Taken 2 on bluray... Haha. 

I cry when I watch the Notebook x'( like a little baby.

I never see buster lick too many things it was so funny. I would love to see that video. Hehe. I should have gotten a video. Their little tongues are so cute  but I had no memory left so I only caught a couple pictures 

Lauren, lol, I'm sorry. I am a huge movie freak  I could watch a movie every night for life.
And finally Leo will let me bc we have the surround sound haha.


----------



## chorxley

Hi! Have just been reading through your blog and just had to say how cute buster is..... Soooo sweet! Love all the photos!! 
I woke up the other night and mookie was licking my pajama pants.. Then she did it again the next morning... Random but very cute haha..
Keep up the great blog


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol, thank you. ^^^

So yesterday for my homework I had to teach Buster to go to an object and touch it with his paw. Well I clicked him a few times for sniffing it, then I held my click, and he started scratching at it! And I accidentally clicked, but i thought really fast..."Well, he does need his nails clipped...maybe if I put this behavior on cue he can help us both out lol!!!!" So we practiced and now I call it "Scratch" and I caught it on video, I will post it soon, I am making some finishing touches to it!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Oh and its one of those stone coasters lol.


----------



## JBun

That's great that you are training him. Can't wait to see the video!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

[ame]http://youtu.be/LdW0Naw3wEs[/ame]
Hope it
Works!!!!!!


----------



## JBun

Your video is showing it's private.


----------



## wendymac

I can't see it either.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Okay I will work on it :'(


----------



## Katielovesleo3

[ame]http://youtu.be/LdW0Naw3wEs[/ame]
I fixed it but it is not viewable in some countries bc I "STOLE" Jack Johnson's song! Boo-hoo Youtube t(-_-t)
Also it may take a while for changes to save but you're welcome to try it out lol.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

:crash:crash:crash:censored2::censored2::censored2::rant::rant::banghead:bangheadIM REEEEEALLLLLYYYYY MAD NOW! I was about to post and my computer deleted all my work!!!! ARGH!!!! SO ANGWWWWRRRYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## JBun

Wow!!! He's so smart! I love his scratching trick, realy cute


----------



## BinkyBunny

SMART BUNNY!!! He looks so sweet in the closing picture! You should use that as an avatar! Very Framable.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

YAY IT WORKED! Thank you guys! It is cute, and I was like, "Hey I dont have to bring him to the workshop, so the school will never know I changed up the homework lol!"

Binkybunny, ok I shall. Lol, you changed yours and I was like whoa who is this new person? lol, then I was like OHHH THATS BING! lol, BIng reminds me of Friends' Chandler Bing teehee!


----------



## Chrisdoc

What a cute video, he´s such a clever little chap and his colours are lovely on his back, you can see them much better in the video. By the way, I could see the first one lol.

I always seeing them in movement rather than in stills, you can see so much more.

Keep them coming


----------



## whitelop

I love the video! He is SO smart. It sort of makes me want to teach Ellie tricks, but i have no patience for it! 

MORE VIDEOS! He's such a smart baby! I love to see them scratch on anything, its so cute.


----------



## wendymac

Awesome work! And he's soooooo cute!! Max just knows "come" and "sit pretty"...and that was the extent of my patience. LOL


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Chris, thank you, that is true about the coloring, I never remembered what his stomach really looked like until I videod him and I was like wow that gray is a ring all around him! 
It's definitely enjoyable to watch them do different things and see how all different bunnies move. 
Oh and we practiced Up so many times last night last when I woke up he's still throwing Ups at me like LOOK IM DOING IT! (He has no stimulus control yet lol)

Morgan, thank you!!! if you know clicker training, it is so simple, especially since rabbits do so many funny things you could capture any little behavior. And rabbits are supposed to have a small attention span, so sessions only last 3 minutes, maybe twice a day for me since he is a part of my homework. 
I had never seen him scratch anything before haha! It was too cute and funny!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Wendy, is sit pretty like up? i need to teach him come. I think he's starting to learn his name, but he dawdles, guess he needs a course on recall cues ha. He comes any time I open the refrigerator though lol!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Oh and thank you!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Houdini scratches like that all the time, the floor, bits of cardboard, my pants . I might try teaching him some things as he´s too smart for his own good sometimes that I think he could probably teach me a thing or two lol.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

^^^ Right?! Hehehe. Wow, that is a lot of scratching, one time after I first got Buster he started scratching on the baseboards and I didnt see him but I sure heard him. I gave him a diggy box afterwards so he could dig in there...well...he ate all the goodies and peed and pooped in it, no digging at all


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Buster here! I am so glad you guys enjoyed my video! Guess what?! I have the whole house to myself this weekend! My Mammy (grandma) is coming to tend to my little bunny needs and shes a sucker for my begging! I am going to see if I can get her to give me a treat hehe! My mom is going to Louisiana to go gambling? Whatever that is! She says shes going to win big though, so....good for her I reckon.  I doubt I will go explore the house but you never know I might not be able to resist the peace and quiet. Talk to yall when mom gets back! 


Ok, now I am going to talk. The weather has been very nice the past few days, sunshining like crazy and a cool temperature, not hot, not cold, however I saw a mosquito!!!

If you were ever wondering about my job, I will tell you about it. My dad runs two businesses, one is a landscaping company and the other is a casing supply company. I do alll the bookwork, invoicing, all that junk that my dad has no time for lol! Funny story: (Leo is my fiance and Richard is our crewleader and also a part of the family and Leo's friend they go mudding together and go to strip clubs together, etc, they do manly things together! haha!) The other night the funniest thing happened, Leo fell asleep first and I was still awake trying to think about my day and what I would do the next day, and then Leo said in a sweet little voice, "hm Richard" I could NOT contain my laughter!!! I laughed and started hitting him and said, "Holy crap you just said Richard's name in your sleep!!!!" He says "What what? No i didnt...........OH SH** I DID! haha!" AHahaha it was the funniest! He usually says like: whore, other bad words, and mumbly words in his sleep haha. I totally told Richard about it too haha. He thought that was hilarious. 

I have two weeks until my workshop and I have to have completed all of Unit 2!!! I am so behind! I really should not leave this weekend but I certainly don't want to get left behind and if I do win big then maybe I can bribe someone into doing my homework  hehe jk.Nobody knows how to do what I do anyway lol. Wish I could stay and try to catch up but he already booked the room anyway  

Anyway gotta go! Bye yall! Wish me luck!​


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Today...I was not asked for my ID for the first time when I ordered a alcoholic beverage. Take note that I am almos 22 but look 15 lmao. It was great. Ps, hehehehe I'm drinkin in the middle of the day and I am wasted in New Orleans


----------



## BinkyBunny

lol katie!!! Be safe!!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I'm being safe. He'll, we been riding aroun the French quarter since 2 pm...so...3 hours!!!! Wow! **** you mardi gras!!!! And he is so eager to learn, I love it.

Lol, well usually I get ID'd everywhere bc I look 15 hahaha but she didnt ask yay! At the casino, they're like, are you sure you 21? UH DUHHHH OR ELSE I WOULD NOT BE HERE U RETARS!!! Lol. Yep, we had some rooms comped for this weekend so we went gambling and I won $1100 and my fiancé and down $800  poor baby. But oh well. We had a lot of fun and that's al that matters 
Lol Lisa, good I'm glad we feel young while it lasts bc one day we will be 80 and they will never ask us for ID and we will cry so we have to enjoy it while it lasts!!!!!!!!

Did I mention....**** u mardi grad!!!! '''


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Well we are back, we had fun, maybe a little too much? Bc today I have a killer headache and stomachache  I think Mardi gras just started. They had they Barkus Parade, you dress your dog up and parade around hehe, we should have brought Rosco!!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

^ my mom loves Gone with The wind so I snapped this picture for her


----------



## Katielovesleo3

My pictures are still all jabberwocky I'm sorry!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Leo and I


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Bird


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Last one


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol, thank you.
She is an absolute GWTW freak! She has a whole fan collection, we used to have a GWTW room when we all lived together lol. 

I personally do not care for New Orleans. A lot of the people are rude, it stinks everywhere, etc. But we had a better time this time, last time it was terrible. I hear from some people that its really fun if you know where to go and some dislike it like me. I prefer vacation spots that are mountainous, beachy, or have a lot of tourist attractions.


----------



## ldoerr

Glad that you had fun  I do not want to ever go to new orleans. I can not handle spicy food in the least (black pepper is spicy). I do not drink and never plan on it, and can not stand to be around drunk people. N.O. is like the drunk capital of the south (if not country). How is it that all of your pictures are always sideways or upside down?


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol. There was this guy who came up to me, and he was in his boxers, he says, "sorry I'm in my boxers and dont be scared, but I have a heartburn" I laughed then he went up to the hotel people and started a bunch of bullcrap. Since I turned 21 I've probably had 10 alcocholic beverages.

I have no idea what the hell is wrong with them. They are good in my phone...then I upload and poof they suck. It confuses me too! And I apologize!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I agree. Even though it's not an exciting place, I would like to see them all before I die.

I went to DC in 9th grade for a field trip, it was a lot of fun and a great learning experience! There were lots of homeless people  and also we were all getting on the subway and my friend Cameron and I got left behind, the doors just shut right on us!!! And we were freaked out! Lol. Cameron was like "we have to go up to the surface!" And I laid down the law and said NO they will come back for us! And they did  yay.


----------



## ldoerr

I went to DC last June for a family vacation. I did not like it. Too many museums and the zoo SUCKED!!! (even with the pandas). The only part I enjoyed was the segway tour. Those are FUN.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol, I can never have too many museums lol. I didn't see the zoo plus we have one here in Houston so unless they have a something cool...hmmm....perhaps...maybe a narwhal...I won't bother.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Well, today has been quite productive, I finished a lot of homework, and moved on to the next lesson. 

We have a new renter, this guy who is from Seattle he is a friend of my dads, he's a nice guy but him and his wife are having troubles so he got kicked out and we had to clean out our garage apartment for him. He is a talker! Whew! Monday I had a hangover and he wanted to sit and talk about laundry detergent and sams club for 15 mins in the sunshine. I told him I am developing a headache from hell and I'm about to puke I gotta go in! Lol. Don't know how long he will be with us. We still have two dressers full of clothes and junk and movies over there. Oh! And there's a bunny in one of the drawers! It's stuffed but it has real rabbit fur on the outside. I am thinking of showing it to Buster to see what he does... He might think, "holy crap you're dead! Ahhhhhhh!" And scurry away! But I am curious lol. I showed him a rabbit pelt I have and he just sniffed it over and tried to look under it haha. 

Then I forgot about supper so I had to think up something fast. So I made chicken ranch Alfredo, it was surprisingly quite awesome!!!! Leo loved it but is a bit lactose intolerant so now he has the flying sh*ts lol, poor thing! 
Now we are sitting up hes playing Black ops and I'm am reading into lethal injection (because Texas was supposed to lethally inject some woman the other day and hours before they gave her a few weeks of reprieve because they think the jury was racist....so now I am So Excited to pay taxes to keep her alive til her butt rots! Ps...she beat, stabbed, and robbed her 71 yr old neighbor...then severed the lady's finger to get her wedding ring off! Ugh!). It grinds my gears...well must go!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lmao. Leo just screamed like a little girl! He's playing Call of Duty black ops and playing "Zombies" multiplayer. Needless to say a zombie scare the crap out of him HA!!! 

Lisa: there's lots of things kiddos can enjoy about the museums, I like that a lot of museums try to reach out to all ages. 

Ok, Leo just screamed like a girl again! Ahhhhh! too funny!!! He scares all the animals when he does that!

Speaking of museums and prisons. We have a prison museum in Huntsville (where that woman is at) and I've never been there bc honestly...I'm a little scared. They have an electric chair...a used one. :0 scaryyyy!!!!!!! 

It sure is a controversial issue but the way I was raised I was taught to believe it is right and I do. 

We have a garage separate from the house. It is big and it doubles as an apartment. It's very roomy!!!! But yeah! Just babbling on like a brook about **** laundry detergent. Sure was a change for sure!!!! Lol.

ALERT ALERT ALERT! I saw Buster binky for the very first time! :0 it was awesome! It was like a sloppy version of cirque de soleil! However I understand because he did it on the pergo floor. It was very cool though!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Buster binkying, I bet that was cute. Mine sometimes slide a bit and that´s even funnier. 

Museums are great fun, we have a few here as well, mostly art well Picasso was born in Malaga but they´re so interesting and there are loads of old places to visit like castles, churches, fortifications etc. We also have a small zoo right in the middle of Fuengirola, in the town centre. It is absolutely fabulous and is they have loads of things geared towards kids. I went about four years running when my niece was small as it was always the first place she wanted to go back to. When you´re in there you forget you´re in town until you look up and see the apartment blocks and their terraces overlooking it. 

The prison museum sounds like the one in York near where my mum lives in Englands. They had one section of the Castle Museum with all the torture instruments there...that was pretty scary, glad I wasn´t born in the times of Henry VIII


----------



## whitelop

My husband is playing Dead Island right now, its not too scary yet because he just started it but he couldn't play Resident Evil because it scared him. lmao. Baby. 

I've been to DC and I didn't like it. I found it to be gross and over crowded. I loved all the museums, because I love that sort of thing. I loved the monuments and stuff too. But DC has the highest AIDS rate of any city in the US. DC is equivalent to Africa in the AIDS per capita. So to me DC was bars, museums and aids, lol. 

I would love to go to a prison museum. I love that sort of thing! Lisa, I'm so jealous of you going to Alcatraz. I would love to go there. 

Speaking of cities with a lot of history, Charleston, SC is one of my favorite places to go. It is one of the oldest port towns on the East coast. It is home to the first Baptist church and a huge slave market. I love it! Savannah, GA is the same way. I love it too. But you have to like dirty OLD southern port towns to like them! There is just so much history locked into those cobble stone streets. 
I also love Atlanta, that is the filthiest most beautiful city around. I love it for some reason. I don't really know why. 
I would love to go to Europe to see the history there. Like Lisa said, we forget how young our country is, respectively. I think we also forget where we come from sometimes and the history of where we came. Or at least my ancestors came from Europe. hahaa. 

Buster binkies! How freaking cute! I bet it was adorable! He's such a handsome little man.


----------



## Chrisdoc

When I hear names like Charleston, Savannah and Atlanta, it always reminds me of "Gone with the Wind". I just love those southern towns and the architecture and would love to visit and just wander the streets taking it all in. 

Over here quite close we have Seville, Cordoba and Granada, so full of history and such beautiful buildings such as the Alhambra in Granada, the Mosque in Cordoba and the Cathedral and fortification in Seville although there are so many other places there to see as well. I used to work for a tour operator when I first moved to Spain and did a tour of the South through those cities, Malaga and Gibraltar so I got to see everything free and often as I did it for three winter seasons. I did love it though. 

I was just reading back Katie and am still laughing at your tenant and his long conversation about the washing powder, you must have the patience of a saint lol.


----------



## JBun

I can't believe you're getting you're first Buster binkies! I bet you just loved it  I love watching mine running around doing their cute little tricks. Their just so entertaining 

We should all just take a girl trip to Europe and visit you, Chris. Wouldn't that be a blast! Not sure what I'd do with the rabbits though.


----------



## whitelop

JBun said:


> I can't believe you're getting you're first Buster binkies! I bet you just loved it  I love watching mine running around doing their cute little tricks. Their just so entertaining
> 
> We should all just take a girl trip to Europe and visit you, Chris. Wouldn't that be a blast! Not sure what I'd do with the rabbits though.



LOL! Could you imagine?! Us, a bunch of wine drinking, food loving, rabbit ladies sitting around a cafe in Spain! That would be a blast and a half!


----------



## Chrisdoc

That sounds like a plan.....I can just imagine it in my local, you´d love it. There you are ladies, something to think about :bunnydance:


----------



## Chrisdoc

Hahaha yes, I´m sure we´d create quite a stir. 

Weather´s due to stay that way over the weekend so we´re doing really well. Wait till it gets to 90ºF in the summer, not long now, time really does fly as you get older.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Chrisdoc said:


> Buster binkying, I bet that was cute. Mine sometimes slide a bit and that´s even funnier.
> 
> Museums are great fun, we have a few here as well, mostly art well Picasso was born in Malaga but they´re so interesting and there are loads of old places to visit like castles, churches, fortifications etc. We also have a small zoo right in the middle of Fuengirola, in the town centre. It is absolutely fabulous and is they have loads of things geared towards kids. I went about four years running when my niece was small as it was always the first place she wanted to go back to. When you´re in there you forget you´re in town until you look up and see the apartment blocks and their terraces overlooking it.
> 
> The prison museum sounds like the one in York near where my mum lives in Englands. They had one section of the Castle Museum with all the torture instruments there...that was pretty scary, glad I wasn´t born in the times of Henry VIII



Oh yes, THAT sounds like some real history right there! Can't wait to go to Europe and all the other exciting places and drag Leo to museums lol!

I showed Buster the little bunny and he sniffed it and bit it on the nose and I think he licked it a bit. Ill snap a picture of the two of em!

He binkied again! It was little but wow, am I just all of a sudden making him happy or what?! Haha!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Morgan! Hahaha that is too funny that your hubby is scared of resident evil! Cracked me up! Mine kept playing that zombie game and screamed two more times like a little girl haha! 
I did not know that about DC! :0 now I do. I will be super extra careful if I go again.
I went to Georgia when I was 6 or 7 so I don't remember much, I just know I have a shirt with a peach on it. And oh yes, buster was quite adorable and hilarious when he did it! Heehee!

Yes! We should all go to Spain and tell everyone about our rabbits...and maybe even their poop too! They will think we are from a crazyhouse. Haha.


----------



## ldoerr

Just getting all caught up. WOW I missed a lot since I was last on. I am actually MOVING to Huntsville in March. Did not know that is where they did the death penalty. It sounds like a bad idea to have a big university there.


----------



## whitelop

Why is a bad idea to have a university where there's a prison museum? 
Most states have the death penalty, whether you agree with it or not, it happens. Texas just happens to have the express lane, lol. People have been sentencing other people to death for thousands of years, it doesn't make it right but its part of human history. Shielding a bunch of college kids from it is silly, thats why you take history classes, political science classes and thats why there are books and museums. 
Is Huntsville where the state penitentiary is?


----------



## ldoerr

whitelop said:


> Is Huntsville where the state penitentiary is?



Yes it is. The prison is VERY close to campus. It seems like a safety hazard to me.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Well I just googled and the last escape was in June 2011. Yeah it is a bit scary bc they're "armed and dangerous" but...oh they don't know about me lol, they haven't met "armed and dangerous" muahaha!!! 

Oh and y'all know "dog" the bounty hunter? He served 18 months there for murdering someone in 1977. Pretty interesting. Whenever we go through Huntsville to Madisonville, sometimes we eat at a restaurant...and I am always on the lookout for the escaped bad guys, which I'm sure by now they are in Mexico but you never know.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I HOPE these pictures don't go sideways and cockeyed and upside down! :[


----------



## Katielovesleo3

More buns


----------



## Katielovesleo3

One mo'


----------



## JBun

Awww, that's so cute, he likes his little stuffies


----------



## Katielovesleo3

He seemed interested in it for a whike, the most exciting thing was when he flipped it over and saw the bottom was sheepskin and bit it on the tag lol. I had to take it away after that. lol. I just googled the name of the place on the tag. It's called "The AuGres Sheep Company" and I found out they're located in Michigan and make all kinds of cool folk art stuff! This one rabbit is called "alpaca woolly" (I thought at first it was rabbit fur) and is $45 :0 wow. Definitely not a Buster toy! But I wanted to see what he would do and he was very brave


----------



## whitelop

So its made from alpaca or sheep's wool? Alpaca is the softest most amazing fiber out there! I love alpaca fiber! And yes, it comes with a high price tag. 
How cute are those pictures! Buster is just adorable.


----------



## Chrisdoc

He looks so cute posing next to his furry friend. He´s got such a lovely little face. He looks so well behaved....what a good boy lol.


----------



## ldoerr

He is really cute  I LOVE alpaca. I have some alpaca gloves, an alpaca scarf and an alpaca hat. (I have gotten it over a few years at a craft fair that I go to).


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I don't know they tricked me...alpaca wooly. Is it alpaca or sheep? I don't know they don't confused me but I think it feels like alpaca.

Thank you guys! He has a little wolf I gave him and he has only played with it...that I know of...twice and he messed with it for about 30 seconds and continues on lol


----------



## whitelop

Ellie has her elephant, but she doesn't do too much with it. She jut prefers it to be near her while she sleeps. She'll drag it to the outside of her box so its right next to her for bedtime. Thats about it though. 

Its probably alpaca if it says thats what its name is. Its super soft right? Probably alpaca. Sheep's wool isn't super soft like that. Jeez, I love alpaca fiber and I love the actual animals. They're so friendly. haha.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

whitelop said:


> Ellie has her elephant, but she doesn't do too much with it. She jut prefers it to be near her while she sleeps. She'll drag it to the outside of her box so its right next to her for bedtime. Thats about it though.
> 
> Its probably alpaca if it says thats what its name is. Its super soft right? Probably alpaca. Sheep's wool isn't super soft like that. Jeez, I love alpaca fiber and I love the actual animals. They're so friendly. haha.



That's so adorable! Buster doesn't care. Sometimes he just likes to boss it around

Yeah I'm thinking its alpaca, it's so cuddly soft  I've never met an alpaca before...ill have to meet one.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Well I got a picture of Buster flopped on his belly, the pic is terrible I know. 
Sorry I haven't been on lately but with my workshop just a few days away I've been trying to get every behavior down in time. We have to have "show and tell" and show off several different behaviors, a behavior chain, and how we did them and any difficulties we had.

I was training Buster today since he has got little attention this week, and I captured him shaking his head (which is so cute bc his mane flies around like how a sexy girl lets her hair down and shakes It about haha)! He did it several more times for me!...then it stopped, I guess it wore him out. And he didnt do it again.  I was going to name the cue "SHEXY!" Or something hilarious haha. 

Anyway, this morning I also decided to try to play with him since he was in a happy mood. He was hiding behind the trash can and I clicked my all my fingernails against the ground like a spider walking toward him and he ran over to sniff my hand and I go "HEHEHE!!!!" And he runs back and I snatch my hand back and I would do it on the other side of the trash can and do it again several more times. Then he did a couple acrobatic hops through the air and jumped into his litterbox for a snack and a break. I'm glad we almost made up a "game" hehe I like to play. (Of course I do I have a boxer hahahaha, liking playtime is a requirement upon getting a boxer ha!). 

then a couple hours ago I go to feed him his pellets and he got so excited that he hopped around like a maniac and came over and bit my Right big toe right where it bends, at first it tickled then he bit! Ouch! He freaked me out. Didnt bleed or break skin though! Whew!

I will be gone this weekend but will try to post before then


----------



## Chrisdoc

He sounds like such a clever little bunny, I love him sitting on his box all chilled out. Bandy shakes his head as well, wonder if it´s something with the hair as he´s really furry on his face and head. 

I think bunnies are so clever, it´s non bunny people who don´t realise that. Mine run rings round me, who says we are training them...methinks it´s them training us lol.


----------



## whitelop

Buster IS really clever! He has definitely proved to be pretty smart. 

He is also so pretty! He looks so comfortable and content. Its amazing the things they choose to lay on and that they're happy to lay on. haha.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yeah, its definitely the lighting. I think he was scared at first when I first tried playing with him but once I laughed...I think he kinda knew that I was just being silly! :B 

I think Buster shakes his head because of his lucious hair!  HA! It's fun to watch because it's just so pooofy! 
Thats true, my Nana was asking..."really? You taught him to do tricks?" I was like YES NANA! I would never lie to you, rabbits are so smart. She said "Oh ok sugar, I didnt know that" Then Leo's cousin Martha and her hubby and 7 yr old daughter (so adorable and sweet!) came over and saw him and they didnt know rabbits were so smart either. (this is the good side of the family, they too hate Uncle Hector haha! We shared our Hector stories, it was great to get that off my chest!) 

Thank you, I love how handsome he is, some people come over and say "What the hell kind of rabbit is that?!?!?!?!?" I just roll my eyes and move on.

I uploaded some pictures for yall!


----------



## whitelop

I'm totally in LOVE with his ears!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie he is so lovely, he just reminds me of Bandy with that same little mouth. Bandy´s fur on his face is a bit more tufty and not as even but Í think they´re very similar. I just fluffy buns and I love his periscoping, he does sound like a very clever bun although I think they all are much smarter than most people give them credit for.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thank you all!

His ears are so cute, I touched them when I had to pick him up to administer flea treatment and they were sooo tiny and soft  I like how he can make them go wherever he wants. So much cooler than back and forth. lol!

I have never seen a picture on Bandy's face, I will have to scour through your blog to find one! 

I love that picture where he is "in time out" lol. 

Well, I slept late today, good thing I don't have any work today  I just need to make sure the house is clean for when we get back home. I might try to pack Rosco's bag and some of my things up early. I want to try and leave for Dallas early tomorrow, hopefully around noon, it's a LONG drive, about 4.5 hours, depending on traffic. I hate driving 75 MPH in the dark on I-45, those idiots will start throwing couches out of their trucks and all kind of things. LMAO So it was the first time I 'd ever had "premonition" type occurrences happen to me, the first three months of 2012 lol. The first one was on Jan 1, we went out on the boat to see the fireworks and I asked Leo if the trailer has ever fell off of the truck, he said NO and I had a funny feeling it might. Which was weird so I just shut up, two minutes later or so, there it goes! (it wasn't hurt, thank goodness!) Then in February we were invited to a wedding, a LAST MINUTE wedding, and it was in the park. With like 25 guests, and when I saw the bride walk down the aisle, I said to Leo, "HOLY CRAP, she's huge, I think she's about to pop any minute!!!" Yep, she was super pregnant. lol. And guess what, during the cake cutting junk she was like OK LETS GO TO THE HOSPITAL!!! AHHHHH!!! and she had the baby not long after. haha, then the third time I had a "strange occurrence" was in March, we were headed back home from Madisonville and we had to take I-45 the whole way back. We had a passenger, our pleather recliner that we had let my Uncle borrow, and when we loaded it up in the bed of the truck, I asked Leo, "You sure you ain't going to tie it down?" and he said, "no it's heavy enough, it will be okay" Yeah Leo okay, lol, well all the way I would keep looking back watching that recliner, I would look out the back and then out the mirror back and forth, it didnt look okay to me. Then, I saw it fly! whoosh! Through the air!!! Most vehicles were very far back bc Leo drives like we're running from a volcano. So the people all saw what was coming towards them, but the 18 wheeler didn't have very far to go, so ummm, yeah he kinda hit it, only with his front tire then it moved out of the way, but he did pull over :[ So we were both like holy sh*t!!!! I told him "You just keep driving, that 18 wheeler is going to tell all his friends on the road to come after you and then they're going to kill us or something!!!!" For once he agreed with me, probably scared that whatever I say might really happen, so he put the pedal to the metal and hauled a$$ home!!!! I miss that recliner sometimes. After that I talked to my grandmaw about what all has happened and she told me about all hers and how she thinks we may have a gift (no shes not crazy....ok maybe lol!) and I was like, wow, maybe I'm "special" but nope, it hasn't happened again. lol. Oh well. It was too freaky anyway.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I went to look for Bandy and saw tons of pictures! He's so cute, as are all your buns  They do have similar faces! I could see the resemblance


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, that is so weird you being able to see things before they happen. I was watching the film "The Gift" the other day with Cate Blanchett and she has premonitions. Don´t know whether that´s a good thing or a bad thing. WOuld be really cool if you saw the winning lottery numbers but not so cool if it was something not so nice. 

OMG, I laughed at the bride having to run off before the end of the wedding to pop the baby. You spend all that time planning for your special day and it ends like that. People will certainly remember it. 

I think they look quite alike in their coats and ears. Just looking back and Buster´s ears are white whereas Bandy´s have darker coloured marks but they are the same in that they are wider and much fluffier. I just love stroking them.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I would love to see winning lottery numbers  I remember one my Grandmaw had was that her house was to catch fire...and it did, then she moved here and it burnt down completely and we built this house on it. 

Lol, it was hilarious. I feel bad that she didnt even get to have cake. But it was that exciting of a wedding anyway lol ^.^

Much fluffier ears for sure!!! Love his one black and one brown eye.
Also, I thought that "boxing day" was a day for boxing...like punch punch punch! I feel real dumb now. But now I know haha.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Today was good, Leo tried bonding with Buster, he gave him some Cheerios. Yay for them  then I gave Buster some parsley and there was ice on it! Couldn't believe it had gotten that cold that it froze! 

Then we got the mail and Leo had to go get a haircut and drop off the checks for the company. So he dropped me off at the boat ramp and Rosco and I had some fun, and we walked back. I took some pictures of him and our lake. Lake Houston. 

These horrible people who moved out two doors down, they left a crap load of trash stacked 4 ft high from one end of his property to the other. Then they took off and ain't coming back. My white trash neighbors next to us went digging through it and scattered it all over the road, so when you drive you gotta get off in the other lane and hope you don't hit their trash. Well today was trash day and our trash men are really cool, they always pick up our trash even if we have 8 bags of leaves from everyone's yard. So we are very thankful and for Christmas we left them 3 24 packs of bud light and 3 pairs of gloves  they loved that! Anyway, I watched them to see if they would pick up any of the trash down the street and the driver made a call and they ended up picking up two things and left. I don't know what the heck they're going to do about all that crap. Ill upload a picture for visual reference.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I hate this sometimes grrr!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

'Sco!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I hate it when people like mess or just can´t be bothered to carry things to the tip or down to the bins...it drives me mad. Bet your bin men really liked their present...hope they drink it while they´re working lol.

Imagine seeing the house of fire...that is scarey and even more so when it happened. 

Bandy has such a cute little face like Buster. Their nose is quite wide and I love those little mouths...ahhhh.

I love Rosco, boxers are my favourite and the red ones even more so. I love he´s standing on his head lol.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Terrible trash


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Made me mad too. I mean, when is it going to be gone? Who will clean it? It looks so junky and looks like we live in a trailer park. *no offense to anyone is trailer parks* just saying the ones here are filled with trash...literally. 
They loved it, they had to sneak it into the cab because they have cameras and could get fired so they definitely didnt drink of the job.

Poor Grandmaw, must have been terrifying. The Midkiff side of the family has terrible bad luck with fires :'( and they're always caused by electrical problems or something, never people. 

Love the wide noses hehe!!! 

I wish Rosco had been more of a mahogany color and his mother was, but his dad was white, and his grandpa was brindle. So maybe that's why? Idk I'm not very good at traits and genetics lol. But he's still a big o sweetie  I like his back, he has a darker spot that goes all the way back. Reminds me of my grandmas stud horse, he's a line-back dun. 
Love love love boxers, they're so great. I swear this phone is so goofy. >:|


----------



## BinkyBunny

More videos


----------



## Katielovesleo3

lol. I will have to compilate one when I get back. Wish I could have gotten him to shake his head more, I will have to carry my clicker and treats with me everytime I go near him so I can Click him every time he shakes his mane around lol! Lately I've been clicking him for putting two paws on my lap. I wish I could play a musical instrument lol, I would perform my own background music for my video so that youtube won't get onto me haaha! I wonder if I download music from a movie, if they would recognize it? hmmmm, guess this calls for some investigating!!!! I will start videotaping Buster more and I'll let you know when theres a video on the way. 

Hey! Does photobucket or that tinypic thing let you download videos? and with music? 

While I'm on the big computer, let me share some pics from Mexico!!!  ayyy ayy ayye!!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Hey everybunny! It's Buster! I haven't been on lately becuase I've been too busy binkying around on hardwood like a goober! Running around playing PEEK A BOO with Mom and trying hard to scare the dog. I have made it a habit to make darn sure I get my vegetables bright and early from the first person who opens the fridge! And anytime after that, I at least make a point to beg and look stunning for them  I am no longer terrified of the kitchen, I will go in there when Mom is sitting on the computer and all is quiet or when she cuts up veggies and ALWAYS when she makes cereal because she always gives me a cheerio! I LOVE CHEERIOS! I might be addicted! Maybes yall should form an intervention.....nahhh I don't have a problem *munch munch munch* Mmmm, cheerios. 

Tonight Mom and I played a fun game, she would go from one end of the room and wait for me to show up at her feet, she'd click and treat and run to the other end of the room! How fun! So we did it two more times til I ran! Then when I was almost to her she would say, "Bwusterrrr!" Click and treat! YAY! She ran to the other end of the room and said, "BWUSTERR!" and I ran ran ran and binkied and CLICK TREAT!!!! It was so much fun! Mom says I'm so smart and really already knew my name, but now i have a "strong recall" whatever that's supposed to mean. Sounded pleasant  

My Mammy is going to watch after me and feed me this weekend, I miss all the annoying humans and that dog when they're gone. Maybe Mom can leave on the radio for me  
Til next time 
:happybunny:


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Picture number 1: a church 
#2: Pancho the horse...he's so skinny :'(
#3: Idk but I took a picture of it.
#4: Poppy and Shakira 
#5: Poppy and CHUCKEEEEEE!!!!! AHHHHH!!!!
#6: big o Bertha!!!!
#7: that was at the Tres Mujeres tequila factory in Tequila Mexico, (Poppy, myself, thing 1, thing 2, Evelyn) I swear those kids drove me nuts, I thought those two boys were going to cry. I will upload the video of the mariachi (sp?) band to youtube and post it here so you can see just what I'm talking about
#8: another church
#9: Prettyness
#10: An amazing singer, Vicente Fernandez! He is in the hospital now and is probably dying but yall youtube a video of him, he is like the George Strait of Mexico.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Herro Buster, Tucker here! My Mum just read all 19 pages of you and Katie's blog! She is impressed and we think you're very cute!! How come you've waited so long to binky for your Mumma? I'm sorry you had a bad past! And so glad you got rid of those horrible fleas!! Maybe you should give Katie a big cuddle, I think she deserves it, she loves you so so much! I know my Mummy really really loves when I cuddle her *nibble nibble* I am having a parsley snack before dinner.. yum yum mmm!!

Maybe your mum can teach my mum how to do that type of training? I think we'd love that!


Danielle here, I used to have a ferret named Buster, he was so adorable, and the name fit him real well, too. I am so curious how Tuckers coat will look when he grows up.. especially now that I've seen Buster... I wonder. Tuck looks like he'll be fluffier, though, haha..

We are preparing for a huge storm... yay! I am hoping for a day off tomorrow, I know I definitely have a half day... but if we are declared as a state of emergency I may be able to stay home!! I'm hoping haha! Though I doubt it, my work rarely closes.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Clicker training is sooo awesome, I could go on forEVER about it but I won't. lol. I would be more than happy to post a bit of a how-to on clicker training if anyone's up for it..? Clicker is bout $2, feed is $10 a bag, and the moments you will have together are priceless. They enjoy it so much....they don't even know they are learning lol.

My grandmaw had a bull named Buster and I've always loved that name! So I had to call him Buster...or anything with a B because I kept calling him bunny or Mr. bunny or Mr Bun Bun haha!!!! 

You got him from a good breeder huh? Guess all you gotta do is look at the parents and you can have an idea of how fluffy he may be. Buster, man, he's a fluffy beast compared to Rosco, and Rosco lets me brush him!!!! Buster want to be a terd and won't allow me to brush him and I know I know I need to pick him up like once a week or more so he will get used to it and brush him then too but he just won't calm down when I do pick him up, he just straight up freaks out and won't stay still and he kicks those little legs like an olympic swimmer! And I don't want him to break his back or anything. ugh. It annoys me. >:|

Ahhhh! yay! Huge storm! Love those! We had a bit of wet weather this week, it gets annoying only when I let the dog out and he comes back with mud up to his belly. *ugh* Well, hope you get to stay home lol! I loved staying home from work....now I work at home so..how bada$$ is that?! ha!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

I didn't really get Tucker from a breeder, I think this lady just owns a couple rabbits and they're not spayed or neutered and she doesn't keep them seperate, so I guess she is kind of a breeder, she sells the babies on craigslist or whatever, but I didn't like go to her home and check out the parents or anything. Though I have seen some pics of rabbits she own on her facebook, but not entirely sure which one is Mom and which one is Dad. I guess I'll just have to wait and see.

I am totally jealous! I want to work from home, too! What are you studying, by the way? Training your bunny as homework sounds pretty bada$$ haha. 

Also, would LOVE for you to post some stuff about clicker - training!! We are clicker training my boy Stubbie, and he does really well, so I know the basics.. for dogs, haha. Rabbits I think would be harder? How do you get bunnies to know their names, etc?


----------



## whitelop

Katie, the first thing to come out of my mouth after looking at the pictures was "omg that horse is SO skinny! But his feet look okay!" haha. Thats what I see! 
I love the pictures though, thats so cool! I want to go to Mexico, especially the tequila factory!


----------



## Chrisdoc

That´s one place I´d love to go but it´s got bad press here this last weekend in Spain. But would love the tequila factory. 

Buster is so clever, I´ve seen the clicker trainers but didn´t buy one, wish I had now but maybe you´d got me thinking to have a go. Although don´t know how to work it with three of them. They do all know their names anyway and look when I call and come over sometimes so that´s a start. I know you can download videos on photobucket, well I try anyway although not so successfully sometimes and then I just give up and go back again a few weeks later. 

Tucker is so cute as well, another furry bunny, I love them.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, I think it´s just somebody called Shakira like the singer. It can´t be the Shakira, she´d have been very heavily pregnant. 

I hope Katie manages to sort out the rubbish these people have left, it´s so unsightly. It´s actually not that bad compared to Seville at the moment. They have a strike by the bin men and there is trash accumulating in mountains all over, it´s disgusting, don´t know how people can stand the dirt or the smell. 

Just looked back and saw the photo the right way up of Rosco, I´d missed that one. He is such a handsome dog and I so love boxers. Too far away for me to dog knap him lol.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Tucker* said:


> I didn't really get Tucker from a breeder, I think this lady just owns a couple rabbits and they're not spayed or neutered and she doesn't keep them seperate, so I guess she is kind of a breeder, she sells the babies on craigslist or whatever, but I didn't like go to her home and check out the parents or anything. Though I have seen some pics of rabbits she own on her facebook, but not entirely sure which one is Mom and which one is Dad. I guess I'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> I am totally jealous! I want to work from home, too! What are you studying, by the way? Training your bunny as homework sounds pretty bada$$ haha.
> 
> Also, would LOVE for you to post some stuff about clicker - training!! We are clicker training my boy Stubbie, and he does really well, so I know the basics.. for dogs, haha. Rabbits I think would be harder? How do you get bunnies to know their names, etc?



I never saw any parents of Buster either. 

I am studying Animal behavior and training for Karen Pryor Academy. She is the woman who basically founded clicker training. And I work at home because my dad owns two companies and I do the billing and junk

Rabbits are not harder. They're basically the same except you may have to make your training sessions shorter and for some reason I find that Buster can't locate treats I throw on the ground so I usually always deliver them by hand. As long as you know the basics you can begin  the same as he name game with dogs, I just kinda make it a game of chase and whenever he is heading my way and Still Moving, I Click/treat. Then go a ways away and wait for him to follow and C/T while he's close and moving towards me, then if he does it reliably the next time he's heading toward me I will say his name right before I C/T. Then we do it again and I say his name when he's halfway to me C/T. Then another time when I first get to the spot I say his name and then he comes a running C/T and I quit then and give him a big jackpot treat for being so awesome.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

That is a skinny horse, and I saw him every day all day long pulling people around. Poor Pancho. 
The tequila was awesome, our tour guide tried to get us drunk. Lol.
Hahaha we were at a wax museum and that was the wax Shakira lol. I thought they looked funny too but they were all in a room and I kept mistaking them for real people. Kinda gets freaky. The churches were sooo beautiful. Y'all would have loved them, I think the people who were praying thought I was crazy taking a hundred pictures lol.
I don't know why but that house always has people coming in and out every few months, but we called some people and today before we left he bagged all his crap so the trash men will take it.
I have never seen that much trash before....except on the other side of Houston lol. It's bad over there.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Two quick questions - how do you train him click is good? Do you sit with him and click and then treat a few times? That's what we did with Stubbie (our dog) when we were clicker training him...

Also, what do you use for treats? What should I use for treats?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha typical name for a horse in Mexico, he did a bit thin though. 

I don´t think it looked anything like Shakira, I wouldn´t have guessed if you hadn´t said. 

I love old churches, well we have hundreds of them over here, all styles of architecture. I think my favourite is the Cathedral in Cordoba which used to be a mosque, it´s absolutely amazing. 

I wouldn´t have minding getting drunk on tequila, I hardly ever drink it but do like it. I used to take people to a wine bodega near Cordoba in Spain. We always went just before we went for lunch and you´d be amazed at the amount people drank. On the coach on the way there, it was always really quiet but on the way back, it was really loud with most people singing...amazing what a few drinks do.

It´s so interesting the clicker training. You´ve got me into wanting to try it. I´m just about to order some things from amazon so might see if they´ve got one of there.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

It says Katie has replied, but I can't see her reply.. I only see agnes' last response.


----------



## whitelop

agnesthelion said:


> I can't drink Tequila. It just doesn't sit well with me. Maybe too many margaritas back in the day, hehe. And the drunkest, and sickest!, I've ever been in my life was from tequila and it's never sat well with me since and that was like 15 years ago.


lmao. I can't drink that much tequila either. I always sweat it out...at night...while sleeping. haha. 
Okay, I have to share this story because I think you guys will get a kick out of it. When I was 18 I worked at an outdoor produce stand, with two guys and another woman. And I worked with a guy who was like 21. We got there at like 7:30 am every morning and most of the time, we had been drinking a lot the night before and running on very little sleep. So one morning it was like 8, we're starting our day and the 21 year old, Brandon, is standing down the row from me by like 5 feet. He looks at me and says "oh my god, is it hot out here? I am SO hot!" Keep in mind it is the south, and it was already about 95* out. I said, with out looking at him "yeah, its a little warm this morning." So I look over at him and he is POURING sweat, his whole shirt was wet, his face was literally dripping. I looked away then looked back at him and was like "holy balls are you alright?!" Then I took a step closer to him and could smell the straight tequila he was sweating out and started laughing! It was SO bad. But then I had the strangest hankering for a margarita. 
Thats what happens when I drink tequila. lmao. 

Now I want a margarita.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Tucker* said:


> Two quick questions - how do you train him click is good? Do you sit with him and click and then treat a few times? That's what we did with Stubbie (our dog) when we were clicker training him...
> 
> Also, what do you use for treats? What should I use for treats?



Yes. I muffled the clicker in my jacket pocket at first bc it was a little too loud at first but now he knows it is the best thing Everrrr!
U can use his pellets...or cut up carrots in the teeniest tiniest pieces. I will have to upload a picture of how small they are. But I don't know how well babies can tolerate sweets :/


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Chrisdoc said:


> Haha typical name for a horse in Mexico, he did a bit thin though.
> 
> I don´t think it looked anything like Shakira, I wouldn´t have guessed if you hadn´t said.
> 
> I love old churches, well we have hundreds of them over here, all styles of architecture. I think my favourite is the Cathedral in Cordoba which used to be a mosque, it´s absolutely amazing.
> 
> I wouldn´t have minding getting drunk on tequila, I hardly ever drink it but do like it. I used to take people to a wine bodega near Cordoba in Spain. We always went just before we went for lunch and you´d be amazed at the amount people drank. On the coach on the way there, it was always really quiet but on the way back, it was really loud with most people singing...amazing what a few drinks do.
> 
> It´s so interesting the clicker training. You´ve got me into wanting to try it. I´m just about to order some things from amazon so might see if they´ve got one of there.



On the way to the factory everyone was loud and jabbering on, very excited of course. On the way back she played a movie and most people were very quiet and passed the hell out hahahaha!!!!!

I have never been to a big church or cathedral before but my Nana does a lot of traveling and I have seen all her pictures so I know that there are some real magnificent ones out there! I want to see them all!

There is a book out there about clicker training rabbits. I don't know if it's on amazon but I would check. But I know for sure it's on clickertraining.com


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol Lisa! That's why I can't drink beer anymore!!! Stupid High school days ha


----------



## Katielovesleo3

whitelop said:


> lmao. I can't drink that much tequila either. I always sweat it out...at night...while sleeping. haha.
> Okay, I have to share this story because I think you guys will get a kick out of it. When I was 18 I worked at an outdoor produce stand, with two guys and another woman. And I worked with a guy who was like 21. We got there at like 7:30 am every morning and most of the time, we had been drinking a lot the night before and running on very little sleep. So one morning it was like 8, we're starting our day and the 21 year old, Brandon, is standing down the row from me by like 5 feet. He looks at me and says "oh my god, is it hot out here? I am SO hot!" Keep in mind it is the south, and it was already about 95* out. I said, with out looking at him "yeah, its a little warm this morning." So I look over at him and he is POURING sweat, his whole shirt was wet, his face was literally dripping. I looked away then looked back at him and was like "holy balls are you alright?!" Then I took a step closer to him and could smell the straight tequila he was sweating out and started laughing! It was SO bad. But then I had the strangest hankering for a margarita.
> Thats what happens when I drink tequila. lmao.
> 
> Now I want a margarita.



Ahhhhh! Gross! 
Lol @ "holy balls"
My fiancé sweats tremendously after he gets drunk....ok hammered and especially after drinking liquor. He tries to snuggle and I have to escape his grip so I don't get drenched in sweat lol


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Well, my weekend was good, the workshop went very well and Rosco must have been shot by Cupid because he was so focused on me and he did so great! We both learned a lot. It was a long drive, thankfully Leo drove almost the whole way back. Then I got my mail when I got home, and got some terrible news, that made my wonderful weekend high go away. >:| I'm debating whether to share or not bc I'm so mad and embarassed but oh well, y'all are my friends. Anyway, I got a note from my gynecologist, and it said I have mother******* chlamydia!  I was furious, I turned to Leo and said some things that I cannot say on here and then proceeded to put on his welding gloves and then tried to kick his ass. I ended up crying halfway through. We have been together over 3 years. How the hell does he expect me to believe that it just magically appeared?! I called my doctor the next day and the nurse said that it cannot stay dormant that long. Sooooo wtf?! We both went and got our **** medicine, I made him go get checked but the dr decided not to stick the cotton swab down his pee-hole and just wrote him a prescription. Ugh! He claims to have never done anything with anyone and I want to believe him so bad because well, ya know, I don't feel that he would but I have NEVER been unfaithful so how does it magically appear? It doesn't. It just doesn't. We both have no symptoms at all. Nothing seems out of wack. I just don't get it. I have never had an std, hell, I don't even like sex all that much! This really really sucks butt. He keeps swearing up and down that he hasn't done anything and I do too.
So I'm a bit depressed but Buster and Rosco sure do make my day lol. Rosco is cuddling with me on the couch, hehehe. And this morning Buster was being a clown and hopping around and doing some half binkies haha. I think he knows when I get ready to eat cereal because he acts all kinds of goofy when I open the Cheerios box lol. Oh I just thought!!! Perhaps Cheerios would be a good training treat if I cut them in half because he eats them rather quickly. Anyway, I gotta get up soon and try to get to work '''


----------



## whitelop

I'm glad that you had a good weekend at the workshop, that sounds very interesting. 

I'm sorry that your weekend was...shot to hell, to say the least. I'm not sure what to say though, it really sucks and sounds a bit fishy to me. My crazy girl brain goes to bad places when I hear stuff like this and my inner "gotta know" monster tries to come out and figure out what the hell is going on. I swear, when I was a teenager I was like a PI. I would hack some stuff, ask some questions, snoop here and there and find out everything I needed to know. It was magical. Anyway, I'm sorry that it happened to you. That really sucks. 

Its amazing how bunnies make you feel so much better! hhaha. They're so sweet.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, great to hear it went really well with Rosco, he´s such a handsome dog but them I´m biased cos he´s a boxer lol. 

Wow, don´t know what to say, it´s a really difficult one but there´s so much information nowadays as to how you get it, etc that I know you must be really mad but also hurt. I´m much older than you so I´ve been there and done it and got the medal. Doesn´t make me feel good but life is sometimes a bitch. At some point, you´ll probably have to bring it out in the open again, don´t let it eat at you and talk about it all you need to to get to the bottom. 

And Morgan, I´ve done some of the things you suggest but then depending on what you do, you get to trust issues and, to be quite honest, if the trust has gone, ýou´ve got big problems. 

So Katie, whatever you do, put yourself first and don´t make any rash decisions when you´re hopping mad (no offence Buster). 

Glad to hear Buster is his adorable self and keeping you occupied.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

http://youtu.be/LTzxc-Q3_6I

Thanks guys. Yeah, Im horrible at being a detective and we have no friends to question anyway. I agree, if you have no trust, you have nothing. So I am trying to get to the bottom of it but not getting anywhere. 

LOL hopping mad ha! inkbouce:
I might try to train him something new today


----------



## Katielovesleo3

OH and that link is to "Mariachi Loco" i videotaped it  enjoy!


----------



## whitelop

My MIL cheated on my FIL for 9 years. 9 YEARS! That is unbelievable! But she doesn't know I know and she doesn't know my husband knows. My FIL told me when he was in a pill induced talk-your-ear-off-state. I didn't want to know that! I mean, he told me 6 months into us just DATING! ahahaha. I was like...wow! Thats insane. Thats one of the reasons I don't like her, the whore. haha. Sorry, this probably doesn't make you feel better. 

But like Lisa said, couples most passed this stuff all the time. It will be okay whatever you decide or how ever your proceed. It just really sucks. Like, theres really no other thing to say other than...wow that blows. And I know we're all sorry. It can not be easy and I would never put anyone in that situation and I'm sorry you're in it now! 
I'm not the best at pep-talks. I'm a bit of a brute when it comes to the girly sort of thing. I'm like, pat you on the back tell you to man up sort of thing. Or if you're my kid you can sit on my lap in the rocking chair. You wanna sit on my lap? LMAO. Sorry, we just crossed into weird.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, after I read it again, I just googled it and checked how you can contract it cos I knew but wanted to be able to tell you that there is a miniscule chance of catching it some other way but heck, there isn´t. 

So, we´re sure it´s not you so it has to be him and Lisa is right, he has to own up to this and be honest with you to have any chance of moving forward. If he can´t do this for you, the trust is gone and you maybe will never be sure of him again. Yes, decide what YOU want, if you can accept it and get over it then that´s your choice but he has to be truthful with you and respect you. 

I´ve been in a long term relationship with someone who was unfaithful and it just cuts to the core and fills you with self doubt but it´s not you, it´s him. Be strong and make the right decision for you.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

ugh, my tummy feels sick now. POO! lmao at Morgan! Haha, I am horrible at pep talks as well and I dish out tough love, "ah get over it! It's not the worst thing in the world" etc etc etc. or....my favorite time....I changed the subject. Friend was so sad and crying by my oven...I looked at the hime on the oven and it was 3:04 I laughed ans said "HOE! 304 upsode down is HOE!" it surprisingly worked. 

Thanks guys for your kindly words. (Right?! Why would I lie to my bunny friends lol, that cracked me up!) I know it is a huge touchy subject. My nurse told me the same thing, she beat around the bush for like a minute with all these big words and then shes like "well i hate to beat around the bush but, it will not stay formant for that long" that hurt..so I cried a little on the phone, talking to a stranger, how weird is that? So, I talked to him about it this morning and (usually I can tell when he's lying) he didn't look like he was lying. I wish my dad was like the dad on "meet the parents" and could get out the lie detector test. He thinks that (*OK CHILDREN GO TO ANOTHER BLOG NOW!) it was from a (wink wink)..ring of some sorts, or (wink wink) some kind of toy we used once.... but the store can't possible accept returns of those kinds. And I doubt that the infection/bacteria could live on that especially if it's not a warm environment. I am guessing....my best guess...that he got HAMMERED one night and something happened, and he has no recollection of it. (He has a history of not remembering some nights) I would forgive him but my golly, he is going to have to make some changes...(i.e, no drinking, no strip clubs, no leaving past 12am, etc) I am just so confuzzled on how this could have happened, usually he just sits right here at home and drinks with Richard. Every once in a while they go to the strip club but seem to USUALLY make it home at a decent hour. There was however, three times in a row that they went to the strip club. Because Hector was here, bc my dad got in a big fight with his wife, and because Richard got in a big fight with his woman (that night they stayed there for 30 minutes and went to a little bar). Other than that, he has school and work so he is usually in bed early each weeknight. And he swear up and down again that he has NEVER done anything at a strip club with any of those women because the one they go to charge like $300 for a BJ but other than that they have a "no touchy!" policy...so I don't understand. It really does cut deep. I wish he would just say "YEP I DID IT I AM SORRY! YOU MAY CUT OFF MY ____, I LOVE YOU MY DEAREST KATIE!" I would slap him across him face and say, "I FORGIVE YOU MY A-HOLE LILO!" 

"My MIL cheated on my FIL for 9 years. 9 YEARS! That is unbelievable! But she doesn't know I know and she doesn't know my husband knows. My FIL told me when he was in a pill induced talk-your-ear-off-state. I didn't want to know that! I mean, he told me 6 months into us just DATING! ahahaha. I was like...wow! Thats insane. Thats one of the reasons I don't like her, the whore. haha. Sorry, this probably doesn't make you feel better. "
Lol, that made me laugh so it did make me feel a bit better.... poor Father-in-law. :'( see, everyone always asks "when is your wedding?!?!?! " and i say, well we don't know we aren't rushing into it because we don't want to split the sheets two months into marriage. "But you've been engaged forever!!!! Dont you know that he's the one?" uhhhh yeah but OBVIOUSLY WE ARE HAVING SOME PROLEMS!!!! AHHHHHHH! 

other another note....hehehe did yall watch mariachi loco? hehe. I like it :B


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Katie, I am so sorry to hear that something like this has happened to you, and I'm not sure really what to say, but I do have to tell you a little story on my end.. or maybe a kind of long story, sorry.. I am hoping it may help a little, but it might not. My boyfriend I am with right now, he was my first sexual partner. I didn't go to a gyno before him, we started having sex and I decided to go to the gyno to get my birth control, etc. The first year of course I came back all clean, which means he was also clean. THEN, the second year it came back as me having HPV.... so I was in the same boat. Like WHAT the ??? Where did that come from!? DID HE CHEAT! UGH!!! Also wouldn't be dormant either, I was so pissed and upset.. and I actually can't even remember how I got over it, but I did... 

Then the next year after that I came back clean again, and have ever since. What I don't understand is.... it doesn't just GO away, so I think there was a mistake with the testing, or I got a false positive, etc. 

I realize it's two different things and two different situations, but maybe this helps a little?

It's really hard to give your heart and soul to someone, and to trust them completely. I am very very glad Mike doesn't go to the bars very often, or to parties, and he is not a strip club type of guy... I wouldn't be able to handle it, I'd probably go insane. It's really really hard to trust someone 100%... I do trust my boyfriend, but I can't say I trust him 100%. I don't trust ANYONE 100%.. with great reason. Boys suck and I really truly hope that Leo didn't do anything and that he's being completely honest when he says he didn't... and if he DID do something I really hope he'll come out and just admit it to you.


----------



## whitelop

I also couldn't imagine my husband going out or going to strip clubs. I would not be married to him, but thats just the kind of gal I am. I'll share my story with you. Pretty soon after we got married, we were living in a tiny apartment. My husbands friend came down from Pittsburgh, that night I wanted to go to this fish house and eat some fried fish. But his friend called and said he wanted to hang out, I said go get him and we'll go get dinner if the restaurant is still open. He said okay. Well, it was already like 9pm when he left. He didn't come back until like 5 am. I was so pissed. I was sleeping when they came in. I asked him the next morning if they went to a strip club, he said yes. Then I asked him if he went and saw this one girl that I really hated at the club she worked at. He said no. Then I checked his phone like the creeper I am and found that he deleted all the texts except the one where he asked her if she was working! I was LIVID. Like have never been that pissed in my whole life. I still get f-ing mad when I think about it. OMG, I'm going to be mad at him when he gets home because he sucks! AHHH. He said he didn't go there for her he went there because his friend used to talk to her way back when they were teenagers. I mean, its not even a nice club, my husband only had a t-shirt on and usually you can't get into the nice clubs without a collared shirt on. I was not happy and I tortured him for like a year after words. That was like...2 years ago. I really hated him and I hated that he lied to me and I wasn't sure if I wanted to continue on with this marriage and with him. I was so disappointed and hurt. Because I really didn't like that girl! If they had gone to any other place I wouldn't have been mad, but here they go to this nasty place with that nasty whore of a girl.(he didn't do anything though, his friend is a moron and I've since banned contact with that tard.) Yuck. I was pissed.....and I still am! I am like a 5 time Golden Grudge Holder Winner. I can hold a grudge like you would not believe. lmao. 

That probably doesn't make you feel better, but its just to show that you're not the only one. You're not alone in this! We all love you! We're all rabbit buddies and that has to be the best kind of friends!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Whitelop - OMG. I just got furious just READING that!!! UGH!! Guys are just so stupid! It drives me bonkers! And I just found out with you typing that that you and I have a whole ton in common! I am not the type of girl who can be okay with my husband/boyfriend/fiance going to a strip club, etc. and I also am REALLY good at holding grudges, too. AND get mad about things that I think of from way back when that I should be long over! (It's so hard to forget, you may "forgive" ... more like I just put it to the back of my mind and hope I can forget it and hope it's never brought up.) 

The worse is when you bring something up and they lie to you about it. Like, when my boyfriend n I first started dating *(ugh now I'm gunna be mad at him, too)* he was still signed up for "OKcupid" which is a dating site, and I saw that he had recently gone on it, and I asked him why, and of course got all upset, he said it was to delete the profile.. (Mind you we were only together for prob about 6 to 8months at the time, which was enough but not like now where we've been together for nearly 4 years) we went out to eat with some friends and when we came back I went into our living room (we had our own seperate living room) and he was out in the main living room with his friends/our roomies.. and so I took it in my own hands and decided to investigate.... and NOPE, the profile was STILL there, and matter of fact was even UPDATED!! I was furious! Updated with the cat his parents gave him a month after we were dating, and also his new job and everything. I was so so mad and... of course VERY hurt. And I still am just thinking about it. I did look through the messages etc, because he claimed that he didn't even message anyone at all, etc.. and he really DIDN'T!! I was happy about that, but I mean I'll never truly understand why he kept that open, you know?

Another thing that used to hurt me beyond belief is he used to talk to his ex gf randomly on the phone.... like one time I was sleeping over and his phone rang in the morning (not real early or anything) and it was her.. and he'd go in another room to talk to her, I actually stood outside the bathroom listening..nothing bad was said, but I mean really. 

Idk.. I hope it makes you feel better to know we've all been through some crap. But I am seriously unsure how I would've handled if he DID cheat on me :\


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Tucker* said:


> Katie, I am so sorry to hear that something like this has happened to you, and I'm not sure really what to say, but I do have to tell you a little story on my end.. or maybe a kind of long story, sorry.. I am hoping it may help a little, but it might not. My boyfriend I am with right now, he was my first sexual partner. I didn't go to a gyno before him, we started having sex and I decided to go to the gyno to get my birth control, etc. The first year of course I came back all clean, which means he was also clean. THEN, the second year it came back as me having HPV.... so I was in the same boat. Like WHAT the ??? Where did that come from!? DID HE CHEAT! UGH!!! Also wouldn't be dormant either, I was so pissed and upset.. and I actually can't even remember how I got over it, but I did...
> 
> Then the next year after that I came back clean again, and have ever since. What I don't understand is.... it doesn't just GO away, so I think there was a mistake with the testing, or I got a false positive, etc.
> 
> I realize it's two different things and two different situations, but maybe this helps a little?
> 
> It's really hard to give your heart and soul to someone, and to trust them completely. I am very very glad Mike doesn't go to the bars very often, or to parties, and he is not a strip club type of guy... I wouldn't be able to handle it, I'd probably go insane. It's really really hard to trust someone 100%... I do trust my boyfriend, but I can't say I trust him 100%. I don't trust ANYONE 100%.. with great reason. Boys suck and I really truly hope that Leo didn't do anything and that he's being completely honest when he says he didn't... and if he DID do something I really hope he'll come out and just admit it to you.


 
My mom was diagnosed with HPV and it can be dormant for a long time, it will be with you forever, sometimes it is more wild than other times and your doctor will let you know. My mom, she had to get a biopsy of her cervix to make sure it was not cancerous and it wasn't. Now when she went this year, it was dormant and it didn't show up. I believe it can be passed to the child during childbirth as well, I forgot, it's been a while since I researched for her.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

whitelop said:


> I also couldn't imagine my husband going out or going to strip clubs. I would not be married to him, but thats just the kind of gal I am. I'll share my story with you. Pretty soon after we got married, we were living in a tiny apartment. My husbands friend came down from Pittsburgh, that night I wanted to go to this fish house and eat some fried fish. But his friend called and said he wanted to hang out, I said go get him and we'll go get dinner if the restaurant is still open. He said okay. Well, it was already like 9pm when he left. He didn't come back until like 5 am. I was so pissed. I was sleeping when they came in. I asked him the next morning if they went to a strip club, he said yes. Then I asked him if he went and saw this one girl that I really hated at the club she worked at. He said no. Then I checked his phone like the creeper I am and found that he deleted all the texts except the one where he asked her if she was working! I was LIVID. Like have never been that pissed in my whole life. I still get f-ing mad when I think about it. OMG, I'm going to be mad at him when he gets home because he sucks! AHHH. He said he didn't go there for her he went there because his friend used to talk to her way back when they were teenagers. I mean, its not even a nice club, my husband only had a t-shirt on and usually you can't get into the nice clubs without a collared shirt on. I was not happy and I tortured him for like a year after words. That was like...2 years ago. I really hated him and I hated that he lied to me and I wasn't sure if I wanted to continue on with this marriage and with him. I was so disappointed and hurt. Because I really didn't like that girl! If they had gone to any other place I wouldn't have been mad, but here they go to this nasty place with that nasty whore of a girl.(he didn't do anything though, his friend is a moron and I've since banned contact with that tard.) Yuck. I was pissed.....and I still am! I am like a 5 time Golden Grudge Holder Winner. I can hold a grudge like you would not believe. lmao.
> 
> That probably doesn't make you feel better, but its just to show that you're not the only one. You're not alone in this! We all love you! We're all rabbit buddies and that has to be the best kind of friends!


 
AHHHH! OMG! Yep, I would be pissed. I trust him to go there because, he even invites me and i say "Uhhhh eww gross no, f- you dude" and he KNOWS not to try anything after he gets back home and half the time he just sleeps on the couch, which is good bc he would be too drunk to shower, ewww dirty stinky cigarette smell in my bed, no thank you. Plus, my dad would alert me if there would be any funny business because he's protective of me. Anyway, yeah, that's pretty bad. Went to a trashy club to see a trashy girl, what a ding-dong! Hes going to come home and youre going to be all pissed off and he is going to try to think of things he did wrong lately. haha. I'm sorry theyre such jerks :tantrum:


----------



## Katielovesleo3

_We're all rabbit buddies and that has to be the best kind of friends!_
This needs to be at the top of the page under RabbitONline.net and under the bunnies, or over them idk, but that's the sweetest little line...ever.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I too, find that odd that they feel the need to keep dating sites open without getting on them, or talking to their exes, I have never understood that. Maybe they just _want_ to keep us on the edge of our seats..... Leo was a HUUUUGE man whore when we first started dating and I turned him down for one month straight because I kept telling him that I don't want a relationship (my previous one had ended badly), I don't want a man-whore bf, I don't want to be cheated on ever again, I dont want anything but a friend. So he was my friend for a month and he would still text and call a million different chicks and that really made me mad so he kept them very secret, but was very protective of his phone. So the times I had snooped in the first year..holy crap there was soooo many pictures of other girls, numbers, sometimes texts, so we argued for a while (poor Rosco was just a baby at the time and was so scared his mommy and daddy were yelling and stuff  poor Rosco!) and that year he got serious and by the time our anniversary rolled around he proposed. So we have had our ups and downs but we get through, now this past December I checked his phone (because he went missing, funny story now, not then lol! he was actually right now the road!) and I found no girls numbers, no texts, and no weird girls pictures....well, there were some but they were mostly clothed and sitting on a truck or something retarded that men like. And i deleted them for him > hehehehehehe! I also wonder if he is "loving impaired" because he doesn't have the best relationship with his mom, hes a real b*tch to her sometimes. Just unneccesarily. But maybe I'm wrong lol.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

aww man forgot to tell yall, BUSTER LEARNED TO SPIN! YAY! it was all because I wanted to C/T him for my arm being over his body (which he was deathly afraid of) but then followed it and I was like well, guess we're going to learn spin lol


----------



## whitelop

Awww I'm glad Buster learned to spin! That is so cute! I wish Ellie would learn to back the heck up when I'm walking, she stays right on my heels! haha.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Haha, I kicked Buster once and so has Leo, and Hector almost stepped ON him.  
Other than that he tries to stay out of the way except when it's supper time then he has got to be under your feet, so I just put the bowl down so I can slowly back away lol.


----------



## whitelop

I skidded Ellie across the kitchen last night. I felt bad, but she just came right back for more! I swear, sometimes they're insane.


----------



## holtzchick

Awh thats awesome! I want to start clicker training with my two, hell thats what I forgot to buy, clickers, thanks for reminding me!!! 

Thats funny that you mention some men are just love-impaired. My sister has dealt with a guy like that! They worked together, and he was really into her and vice versa but he was a total man whore as well. He cheated on his fiance and he was very open about it because he claims he wasn`t happy with her so he left her. He`s extremely open about the fact that he`s a man whore and what his intentions are which I guess makes it much better. My sister makes it completely clear to him that they are just friends and nothing is happening between them! LOL one time he had the audacity to come over when everyone was home and she left him alone to come to the kitchen for 5 minutes when she went back into her room, he was completely naked under her covers so she freaked out and made him leave hahahha, keep in mind they are both 30 years old. I just found that hilarious! 

Sorry for the blog take over! 

Happy valentines day! How is buster


----------



## Chrisdoc

OMG Michelle, that sounds like something out a movie....I bet you´ve had a good about that many a time. 

I have a pathological fear about squelching one under my foot as I am so clumsy sometimes. I nearly stood on one when I got up from the sofa so I´m really careful now and look before I put my feet on the ground.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lmao, that did sound like a good story for a movie, haha! 
I'm scared ill break his teeny tiny bones  but thank God he's white so he's visible in the dark haha! 
Ahh yes Happy Valentines Day to everyone and bunny kisses too! As you all might have guessed, we didnt have a very...eventful...v day. Due to our antibiotics we can't do anything for a week...and also, "Aunt Flow" came to town. Lol, good time for her to come huh?! So we just shared gifts. 

But Buster got some valentines fruit  he loved it!


----------



## holtzchick

haha awh!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Pictures for youuuu! I got Buster one of those brain toys with the cups like Ellie's and he mastered it all within 30 minutes he had fun lol.
I will post those pics later though.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Peeking outside!


----------



## whitelop

Look at him looking out the window. Does he lay in the sun? Ellie loves to lay in the sun, the whole afternoon from about 12 till 5 she lays in the sun warming herself. I bet if she could get to the window she would love to look out. Buster is such a handsome boy! 
So he loved the toy? I'm glad, Ellie loves hers too. She has had a lot of fun with it, I'm glad I bought it; it was a great buy. 

Oh and I wanted to say that every time I spell out the word 'window' I originally put 'winder', then I have to go back and change it. I'm mad that my great grandmother made me always want to say winder. lmao.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Window


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol. Winder, and backerds! My great grandmother said the same thing lol!

But no he doesn't enjoy laying in the sun, well, I've never seen him do it. Maybe I will put his piece of tile where the sun shines and he will discover that the sun is nice 

I left a great review on amazon. That is a really great toy! When he sees it he's like oh yay fun time and runs over real fast lol.

Now I'm watching "Selena"! I love this movie.  so sad. I wish she was still alive. 

Oh and I got my hair cut. Ahhhh it feels so nice.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

A little too short in the front but oh we'll. less maintenance. Ha.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I look like a need in that picture I know haha. 
One more of Buster!


----------



## whitelop

Your hair looks great! I love the cut. I didn't get mine cut that short when I cut it like that, I went a little longer because my hair was originally down to my butt. 

I'm not sure if I want to start clicker training Ellie. Like part of me does, but the other part is just so...lazy. lmao. I just want to train her to stay put when I'm trying to do something or to sit or something to get her out from under my feet when I'm trying to do something. How do I go about clicker training. Maybe I missed a huge part of your blog or something, if I did just direct me back; lol. Or PM me if you want to. She seems so smart so I think she'll be able to pick it up pretty quickly. 
And she figured out the sound that the craisin bag makes and now she goes nuts for the craisins! Smarty pants.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Your hair looks great, it´s just like my friends hair cut and you have such thick hair...I´m so jealous, mine is really a mess at the moment but can´t decide what to do. 

I love the pictures of Buster, he´s such a cute little fellow, makes me want to hug him. 

Bag sounds, mine can tell the difference between their food, bananas, salad and cleaning time. They are just too smart for their own good sometimes lol.


----------



## holtzchick

Your hair (and busters hair too) looks great  clearly it runs in the family


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thank you! Wow hair down to your rear! I cannot imagine such a thing. The longest my hair got was to my ribs. And it's sooo thick, I can't stand it. 

Rabbits are masters of the different bag sounds. They know! They know the differences! Sooo smart!!! 
I'm a lazy butt too, why do you think I'm always on RO and my other forum! Lol! But once you get the hang of it it's really fun. I didnt think I would be any good at it because I have horrible coordination and timing altogether . But somehow I can do it. I have a bunch of beginner stuff if you would like it I can email it, because before you jump into training you have to have a foundation of clicker mechanics to start from, it's important especially to rabbits because I feel that they can be more sensitive to your movement and your speed, (rather than dogs, they seem more forgiving lol). But after that it's really easy. There's this book you can order it super mega cheap on amazon, it's called "clicker train your rabbit" by Joann Orr. I haven't bought it yet because I am reading too many books right now, then I want to start watership down and I want to re-read "the host" before it comes to theatres lol. Anyway, check out that book. From what I hear it's awesome and I have seen Joann Orr's work and she's just great.

Lol, great hair does run in the family I think haha. Both my parents ...had... Great thick hair and there's parents have always had beautiful hair


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, it all sounds really interesting and I was thinking of buying the clicker training thing as mine are quite smart and I´m sure they´d pick it up. Would love if you could send me the beginner´s stuff and I´ll try and get hold of the book on amazon. 

Yes, your hair is gorgeous and it falls so nicely, you are lucky that it runs in the family. 

I´ve just got Watership Down on my kindle to read again, it´s such a great book and I haven´t read it since I was at school and that is way too long ago lol.


----------



## whitelop

My hair is super thick too, my mom likens it to a horse tail. lmao. Its an animal and we named it Seymour. He eats bobby pins on a regular basis and loves them. I used to start the day with 4 bobby pins and sometimes I would go to sleep with them and wake up with 2. No sign of the pins, not in the bed, on the pillow or in the blankets. Just gone because Seymour would eat them. True story. 

I think I'll do some research of clicker training. I'll check it out. haha. I'm just so lazy.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol Seymour! So before you go out and your hubby says "ok go let's get ready! Hun, I think you need to comb Seymour...." Lol. Right? 

Ok I will find and scan some beginner stuff and send it to your email so pm me your address. 

I just bought Watership Down last night for my iPad and have been reading it almost all day.
It's really good!

So today was a really crappy day, my really really really old cat Tiger, Meatmeats, or me-me, well he had been feeling really great since we took him to the vet 7 weeks ago but yesterday he was vomiting and I could tell he felt bad, he staggered around like a drunk, and fell over a couple times so I checked to see if he was dehydrated and sure enough, he was. So I got some Gatorade and mixed it with water and gave him 3ccs each hour for as long as I could remember and I hoped he would be better by today but when I woke up this morning I went to find him and he was on the carport laying in the sun and I go to see him and he was quite limp. So I thought holy crap, what do I do? If we take him to the vet they will for sure put him down I think. And I thought about it and I looked in his eyes and I could tell he was suffering. So I told him again about the rainbow bridge, in case he had forgot. And told him he might go there today. So, sobbing I called my dad, Poppy, and he said okay don't worry I will be there ASAP! So I let Meatmeats drink some water and do whatever, I let him in the house one more time, he went and looked inside of Roscos food bowl as he loves to do, and I stead of going to see Buster he laid on the welcome mat. So Poppy got here and we rushed to the vet and told them we have a cat emergency! And they gladly took him (**** right we have been their patients since 1994) so they said that his swollen kidney is even more swollen and I felt it and it was hard and big! Also he had actually lost weight! Must have been just over these few days because he was doing soooo good! So Poppy and I decided that we couldn't make a decision but then poppy said ok I will make the decision, we need to put him down, look at him. And he was so pitiful lol, he kept trying to find a comfortable place to lay on that table and so he did. Anyway they came back with the sedative and we said our goodbyes and our i love yous and I told him I would never get another cat again bc he was the best cat, he was like a dog. We gave him the blue towel we wrapped him in and they said they would do the other shot now so we said we would definitely have to leave, I guess I should have stayed to hold his wee little paw but it's obviously too late now lol. But yeah, so they're going to call us when his ashes are ready to be picked up. He had a long and happy life :')


----------



## Katielovesleo3

&#8220;Death is a natural part of life. Rejoice for those around you who transform into the Force. Mourn them do not. Miss them do not.&#8221; -Yoda


----------



## Katielovesleo3

4 wheeler time for meat meats!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Rip buddy


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Tigey and Meatmeats


----------



## PaGal

I wanted to say I am so very sorry for your loss. Just a few weeks ago we lost one of our cats. She was 15 years old and my husband had her since she was a kitten. Your cat is was very handsome. May he rest in peace.


----------



## holtzchick

I'm so sorry to hear about meat meats unfortunately urinary and kidney issues are very common for male cats. He was gorgeous and I'm sure he lived a great life with you!!! Hopefully now he's resting in peace..


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Aww I'm sorry about your kitty too. I've never lost a pet before. I had Tiger since he was a kitten too, of course I got him in 98 or 99 so I don't remember a whole lot because I was only 8 at the time. But at least we have made great memories to look back on  thank you. I think he's handsome too with his big ole ears. Lol.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thank you Michelle


----------



## whitelop

I'm so sorry. I'll be honest, I cried when I read that and then couldn't come back to your page to say I was sorry for a little while. Its really hard to lose them, I've lost my fair share of cats and its always so hard. 
He looks sort of like my barn cat Bronco, but Bronco is like 3 times Meatmeats size. He's roaming free over the bridge, eating the dog food he loves. 

And yes, my husband tells me to tame Seymour all the time. Or he tells me Seymour is trying to kill him in his sleep because he's suffocating him. lmao.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Aw I'm sorry I made you cry lol! Thank you. Meatmeats loved to eat the dog food too lol. They're goofy like that. He was like our barn at except we have no barn, only a shed lol. 

Lol! I knew it. That's too funny. Seymour. Why is it a male? Lol. I decided many years ago that my stomach is male bc it makes manly noises and eats a lot. Ha.


----------



## whitelop

I don't know why its male. My hair dresser just decided to name it Seymour a few years ago and it stuck. haha. And he's always been a boy. I guess he's a boy because he doesn't listen and is incredibly difficult. lmao.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, another one here who cries at everything nowadays but it does so upset me to read of a loss like that when they´ve lived with you all their lives. I had a dog who I had from 4 weeks and she lived 17 years and I had to let her go as she became very ill as well. It was one of the hardest things I´ve ever had to do. 

He was a lovely looking boy and it was great seeing him with Rosco, our boxer absolutely hated cats but loved our rabbit and used to follow him round everywhere. My friend has a cat just like that and although I´m not such a cat person, I do love it when I visit and she jumps on me for cuddles and she loves being stroked.

He´s free of suffering now and you absolutely did the right thing, don´t ever doubt that. Long may he enjoy on the other side.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thank y'all. I think at first it didnt feel like he was gone but now it's sinking in. Thank God Leo is so patient and welcomes me to cry on his shoulder. We have a surveillance system and everytime I look at the screen at the different cameras I expect to see him and I don't. When I go outside to let the dog pee, I expect to see him and I don't. Then I see his little paw prints he left behind on his favorite chair, and Rosco keeps looking for him and can't. It's getting quite depressing and it's been raining and just plain cloudy. 

Buster has been extra clowny I think lol. He must know I need some cheering up. So has Rosco but his clowniness is almost annoying. Been getting into mischief and stuff. *shame shame* But he is probably just bored as hell as I been trying to stay inside. Just ran out of vegetables,  poor Buster, now in the morning he comes to the kitchen and waits for his veggies and I had to give him a Cheerio instead, he liked that but he wanted more, when y'all run out what do you do until you go back to the store? I gave him a teeny tiny handful of pellets because I felt bad for him.  I wish the crepe myrtles would hurry and bloom

Oh, also I did my taxes. I really hate it.  I was going to do them on turbotax but it told me I owed $661 HA! No thank you. So I went to Jackson hewiitt at Walmart and they got little kids doing taxes! :0 she didn't know what the heck she was doing probably bc she is 19....so finally some older people got there and helped her. I had three women, THREE! Doing my taxes. I get $16 back, after I pay them of course. But hey, at least I don't have to pay in!


----------



## JBun

I'm sorry about your cat. It does take time to get used to them being gone. When I lost my rabbit this past summer, I would keep looking over at her cage everyday, expecting to see her, mostly out of habit I think. I'm glad you have your other animals to cheer you up.

There's not to much you can do if you run out of greens. You could give a little dried parsley. Baby carrots or oats are easy to keep on hand, but you would only want to give a little of those.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I remember when I lost my dog and I was sure I could here her for weeks after. I´d forget she wasn´t there. 

Buster is a so funny. I´ve just got more veggies, there was 30% off at the supermarket so I´ve bought their favourites and a basil plant, they do love that. 

I hate taxes and anything related to that. They should have deducted tax from my account on Wednesday and it hasn´t gone out so now I have to chase them to see what´s happened. I hate when they don´t do things when they should. 

But Spain is terrible like that. I went to Malaga this morning with a friend as we´re trying to register as an accredited building company with the regional government. We´d been to one office around a month ago but have had to do loads of things, courses, get insurance, etc so it´s taken that long to do it all. We went to another office where you have to hand all this stuff in and when we got there this morning, my friend had forgotten to do photocopies so we had to find somewhere to do them up the road from the office...yes, there are several photocopiers in the office but they cán´t do them for you. We went back again and handing in the application and asked what she needed.....she didn´t know, can you believe that. I then handed her everything we´d brought and am hoping for the best. She didn´t know either how long it would take to process. I tell you, they are useless over here and she never smiled once during the whole process. Government offices over here are just a joke. 

Sorry Katie for hijacking your space but I was so mad that nothing changes and sometimes, it all just seems a waste of time.


----------



## whitelop

My husband always insists on doing his own taxes. Its really annoying. I'm like, there are people who do it. There are programs on the computer that do it. Just don't do it yourself, what is you mess up? haha. And then I have to be quiet and not bother him while he sits in the living room and does his taxes and that pisses me off, like don't tell me to be quiet in my own flipping house! I don't think he's doing them on his own this year, I think he's having them done.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Chrisdoc said:


> I remember when I lost my dog and I was sure I could here her for weeks after. I´d forget she wasn´t there.
> 
> Buster is a so funny. I´ve just got more veggies, there was 30% off at the supermarket so I´ve bought their favourites and a basil plant, they do love that.
> 
> I hate taxes and anything related to that. They should have deducted tax from my account on Wednesday and it hasn´t gone out so now I have to chase them to see what´s happened. I hate when they don´t do things when they should.
> 
> But Spain is terrible like that. I went to Malaga this morning with a friend as we´re trying to register as an accredited building company with the regional government. We´d been to one office around a month ago but have had to do loads of things, courses, get insurance, etc so it´s taken that long to do it all. We went to another office where you have to hand all this stuff in and when we got there this morning, my friend had forgotten to do photocopies so we had to find somewhere to do them up the road from the office...yes, there are several photocopiers in the office but they cán´t do them for you. We went back again and handing in the application and asked what she needed.....she didn´t know, can you believe that. I then handed her everything we´d brought and am hoping for the best. She didn´t know either how long it would take to process. I tell you, they are useless over here and she never smiled once during the whole process. Government offices over here are just a joke.
> 
> Sorry Katie for hijacking your space but I was so mad that nothing changes and sometimes, it all just seems a waste of time.


 
Once I tried to grow basil and parsley....well they died. It was really sad, I tried soooo hard. Now our new renter, Ryan, is growing little flowers and herbs in this little 3ftx1ft grower thing and they are just shooting up like crazy! I think I had bad soil though. I dont know. 

I hate taxes too! It's just one of those terrible things that happen once a year in your life, worse than a well womans exam!!! GEEZ! And the government offices are just... I can think of no other words but CATASTROPHE! They never seem to know what they're talking about, never smile or try to have a friendly connection with the customer, and they make you wait FOREVER, make you fill out a hundred papers, it's terrible.

OKAY! SO I AM READING WATERSHIP DOWN...ITS AWESOOOOOME! I made Leo read a few pages to me and he was like "ummm, Katie they're making up words...th...thay....thlayyy..thlayLIE?...." NO its THLAYLI. He's like "oh".... 

Buster got some spinach today.. he loves it, I also bought him some bok choy. and usually he munches that on down, well, he only ate a few bites and left it....he can be odd lol. 
We all ate in the dining room the other night, me, Leo, my dad, and Ryan. lol. Well Buster thought that was just fine and so he started chewing on my dads boots and bit him through the boot and scared the crap out of him! haha! He screamed, it was hilarious. I was like "well Poppy I told you he might do that!...Everyone else be careful haha"


----------



## Katielovesleo3

whitelop said:


> My husband always insists on doing his own taxes. Its really annoying. I'm like, there are people who do it. There are programs on the computer that do it. Just don't do it yourself, what is you mess up? haha. And then I have to be quiet and not bother him while he sits in the living room and does his taxes and that pisses me off, like don't tell me to be quiet in my own flipping house! I don't think he's doing them on his own this year, I think he's having them done.


 
LMAO. I would tell him the same thing and especially the "Dont tell me to be quiet in my own flippin house!" lol. And i would definitely mess up.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Lol, I laughed when I heard about Buster chewing your dads boots!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, your offices sound a bit like ours...a total DISASTER.. and the people who work their definitely do not LIKE their jobs. Hell, if you don´t like people, don´t work in customer services, do something else.

Mine like spinach but never tried them with bok choy..it´s not easy to find over here. But they are weird sometimes, yesterday I put their veggies down and Bandy went to sit in his little house....I was amazed as he´s always the first to tuck in....he did eventually but I actually thought there was something wrong with him lol. 

I´m useless with plants, I´ve tried a few times but they never last so I´ve given up now. Having said that, the herb plants I´ve bought and used are resprouting on my terrace with no effort on my part as I don´t water them that much. Maybe that´s the way to go, ignore them and they flourish. 

That is so hilarious, Buster chewing through the boot, anything to get attention lmao.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol, you laugh about it now, you should have heard him scream and saw his face haha!!! Well, y'all have seen his face in the Guadalajara pics, he's the one with Chucky lol! Except he wasnt that scared!

Government offices must be the same everywhere lol. 

I'm so jealous of his gardening skills, the little sprouts grow so much in one day it's amazing. I wish I could record it or take pictures every hour on the hour...that...would be cool. I need a tripod for that I think! 
Yeah I think I should have ignore them. Maybe I watered them too much


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yeah, I can imagine his face especially if he wasn´t expecting it....the little sods, what they´ll do to get our attention. 

I remember when my mom used to do the gardening at home and when all the flowers used to start to sprout and bloom, it was amazing. I haven´t inherited her skills in that department lol.

I just water when I remember which isn´t often...I´m surprised any of them survive haha.


----------



## holtzchick

Awh... It's okay ... If you scroll somewhere halfway through my blog you will see sprouts of cilantro dill parsley basil and marjoram flourishing in tiny pots.... Then I go into. Depressive mood and decided I would kill my plants on purpose and not water them at all.... LOL ... Women hormones are ridiculous sometimes.... Especially when I think of some of the hormone driven action I've taken throughout the years... And what do I love most? The fact that my boyfriend has to suck it up and love and support me through all those decisions.


----------



## whitelop

Michelle, I'm going to be honest, I can't believe you killed your plants! Girl brain=crazy place. I don't know why guys think we like being like this, because we don't. Its not a picnic to be totally insane all the time. Its not fun inside my head! hahaha. 
When stuff doesn't grow for me, I get MAD! I yelled and cuss at it and tell it it better grow or I'll stomp on it like a five year old(like my advent calendar) and I'll throw it into the woods! Then I water it, tell it I'm sorry and then it grows...out of fear. 
I got these rose bushes from lowes last year, they were like $5 a piece, pretty good. But I got this one that was a little sickly and really small, I was scared it wasn't going to grow and thrive, then I was like f-that its going to make it! So I gave it a really great soil mix, screamed at it and watered it and it grew in one season to be 7 feet tall. Now this year we're going to see if she'll bloom! Yeah its like that. I wish I was kidding, my neighbors probably think I'm insane, because I was yelling at tomato plants last year. Then I cut a tree down and BAM there were tomatoes.

Some times Mother Nature just needs a swift kick in the ass; so she knows her place.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Morgan, what the heck kind of advent calendar do you have? I want to stomp an advent calendar, that sounds like fun!!!!
LMAO. That must be the secret!!! Yell at your plants and out of fear they will grow. YEEEESSSSSSSSSSS!!!! THIS WILL WORK OUT NICELY!!!! MUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! 

Sorry...you got me all excited about scaring plants. hehe.

So I just found a website, clickerbunny.com GO CHECK IT OUT!!!! It is pretty good so far! They have videos and articles and all that good stuff. 

Michelle, haha too funy. Cant believe you killed them hehe. I love your quote "And what do I love most? The fact that my boyfriend has to suck it up and love and support me through all those decisions." LMAO! 

So I'm walking down the road yesterday, doing my homework with Rosco and this woman calls out, "Katie?!" And I am like holy Sh*t! Who the heck knows my name? So I turn towards the voice and its some lady coming down her driveway and she says, "You train dogs right?" So now I have another practice dog (I still don't charge because I don't think it's fair to the person, I mean, I know I am awesome and everything lol...and I know I can train their beaner dog-yes its a beagle mixed with weener, its a beaner!!!! HAHA!-but since I am still attending school, I don't think I should charge anyone yet. And I am not going to devote all my time to this dog because I have a lot of crap to do aside from that and if I chaged her she would be demanding I help her all the time and stuff. So if I do it just for practice, it makes everything ok. Except if the dog comes over and scares Buster or pees and craps on my floor...but I'm hoping that won't happen since I think the dog just needs a bit of training background and a good recall cue and THEY need a fence. She says that the dog keeps running off if she lets her outside, and they have no fence because their property is too big to fence....so what I said is that she probably is bored and has lack of exercise and she said that she completely agrees (which is a first for me to hear those words, I was so relieved) but she says she can't build a fence, she doesnt want the underground fence, and she locks the dog up in her kennel most of the day, due to the dog gets under the older dogs feet and trips them and idk I guess they're really old I dunno yet. But she takes her on walks so thats good but physical exercise is not all a dog needs of course, they won't truly be tired after a little walk around the block. They enjoy exploring, learning, and playing games. Anyway, but yeah, word is getting out apparently lol. How she knew who I was from just me walking down the road, I dont know!!! LOL! Maybe because I was clicking and treating every few steps. Hmmm. Yes that must be why she thought it was me. So, I gotta make a training plan for this dog and go see the lady today. 

Meanwhile, Buster will be building a dam. Yep, he sounds like a beaver in there, chomping on cardboard. :B


----------



## whitelop

I stomped my advent calendar to death like a 5 year old, in the middle of December. hahaha. My husband and I were in a fight and I knocked the stupid thing off the wall and I looked down at it ALMOST picked it up and then my crazy girl brain clicked I CAN'T EVEN EAT THE CHOCOLATE ALL AT ONE TIME, I HAVE TO WAIT. AND IT JUST FELL ON TO THE FLOOR AND NOW I HAVE TO SHOW IT WHOSE BOSS! YEAH, THATS IT! I'LL SHOW THAT STUPID ADVENT CALENDAR THAT I NEVER WANTED WHOSE BOSS! AHHHHH! *stomp stomp stomp. jump 5 feet in the air and stomp some more. jump up and down on it 15 times until the chocolate is coming out of it* Then I collected all the chocolate that wasn't smushed, which was surprisingly most of it and put them in a ziplock and threw the calendar part away. Thats how it happened. My husband came in a day or so later and was like 'did you eat the chocolate on the adven...' *points to where it was* then was like 'where is it? what happened?' Then I handed him the bag of chocolate and explained with nice hand motions and jumping up and down motions. 
Anyway, I tell my plants about it because I'm sure they saw the beat down that got put on the calendar and they don't want that to happen to them, so they grow! lmao its amazing. My friend and I just laughed about the calendar last night too! It was great. BTW I don't like the way calendar is spelled, it really bothers me, it feels unnatural to type. 

I'll check out that website, I need to go buy a clicker. Ellie is actually doing pretty well with not being under my feet; I think its because she has a cage now. Weird.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan you are so crazy, I can just see you stomping on the advent calendar and then shouting at the plants. You would really love a programme called "Fawlty Towers". It was a sitcom in the Uk in the 80´s with John Cleese (one of the Monty Python lot) and set in a hotel in Cornwall. It was so funny and in one episode his car broke down and he got a big branch and started beating the car and calling it names...it was so funny and I just thought of you shouting at your plants. Do watch this series if you can cos it is hilarious. 

Katie, you are famous and you don´t know it. Your dog training skills are obviously well known in your area...maybe you should start charging, you obviously have a gift for this so make it work for you. 

I wonder if my plants would grow quicker if I shouted at them...might be worth a try although I think the neighbours might think I´ve gone nuts lol.


----------



## holtzchick

whitelop said:


> Michelle, I'm going to be honest, I can't believe you killed your plants! Girl brain=crazy place. I don't know why guys think we like being like this, because we don't. Its not a picnic to be totally insane all the time. Its not fun inside my head! hahaha.
> When stuff doesn't grow for me, I get MAD! I yelled and cuss at it and tell it it better grow or I'll stomp on it like a five year old(like my advent calendar) and I'll throw it into the woods! Then I water it, tell it I'm sorry and then it grows...out of fear.
> I got these rose bushes from lowes last year, they were like $5 a piece, pretty good. But I got this one that was a little sickly and really small, I was scared it wasn't going to grow and thrive, then I was like f-that its going to make it! So I gave it a really great soil mix, screamed at it and watered it and it grew in one season to be 7 feet tall. Now this year we're going to see if she'll bloom! Yeah its like that. I wish I was kidding, my neighbors probably think I'm insane, because I was yelling at tomato plants last year. Then I cut a tree down and BAM there were tomatoes.
> 
> Some times Mother Nature just needs a swift kick in the ass; so she knows her place.



LOL... yeah, I felt super guilty afterwards and really regretted killing those plants  

I once also took a "life strike".... I guess I had what you call depression and refused to get out of bed and leave my room for 2 weeks... I also refused to take a shower... my boyfriend tried SO hard to get me to come out... I took a sanity break from work... yeah that was pre-bun... the bunnies are my therapy  :thumbup


----------



## whitelop

Michelle, maybe you should try to grow some new herbs this spring, since you're in a better mental place.  

Katie, I got a clicker! I tested all the clickers out at walmart and the people around me probably thought I was just screwing around with them, I had to find the one that made the right noise! So it wasn't too loud or too soft. haha. 
I think I'm going to start training her tomorrow. I'm going to cut up some craisins OR I think I might give her some of her new pellets to use at treats. I clicked it when I got home to see how she reacted and she didn't do anything, she wasn't scared or anything; which I took as a good sign. So we'll see how it goes! Fingers crossed she is able to learn something!


----------



## holtzchick

I guarantee Ellie will learn quickly.. She's as smart as a chimp  quoted straight from the Simpsons ... Plus they catch on easily with treats and what not.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Oh my baby Jesus.... Morgan you're crazy! AND!!!! I have always hated the word calendar too, I always wanted to put -er at the end.
Lol, maybe she was asking to please hurry with her cabinet lol! Glad she's staying out from under your feet


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Aww Michelle! No shower for two weeks? Glad that was pre-bun. I agree, maybe we should try growing some plants again.  and yell at them, and see if they grow faster lol

I can't believe I'm already famous. I have no idea how that happened. 

Lol Morgan. I do that in petco when I have to squeak all the toys lol! I know people on the other side of the store can hear me and are wishing I could stop....hehehe! Try the cup game first. Yeah, y'all will both learn, it's super fun  

Lisa, I love it too! The only complaint I have is he talks about the different flowers...A LOT and I have never heard of these flowers before. And some of the words he uses are from the 16th century. Other than that I give it 5 stars!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha I laughed at you trying all the clickers as well. I do that annoying thing when you see toys that sing at Christmas or Halloween and I press them all to see if they work even though I´ve no intention of buying any and everyone looks cos they wanted to do it but didn´t want everyone to stare at them....I remember one halloween there was this one toy that if you put your finger near it, it nearly took it off...it was so funny, me and my friend stood for about 15 minutes just sticking our finger at it and howling with laughter. 

I was watching the film a couple of weeks ago and although it´s not great, I just love the voices. Book is miles better though.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

LOL, when he starts getting into all the weird plants I kinda skim over it really fast and get to the good part lol! But thank God I bought it on my iPad so now, I double click a weird word that I don't know and it defines it! I am glad I didnt order it for $2 off amazon bc then i would have to carry a dictionary around with me. Lol! I so plan on watching the movie.....I know I have heard that it's terrible but I am willing to watch it and have nightmares. BUT NOT TONIGHT! DUCK DYNASTY JACK!  AT 9PM! WOOHOO!

Ahahahaa Chris! I love doing that, and I know I am not going to buy one....unless somehow it gave me special feeling that I have to have it. I have this cat that is for halloween and it sings "somebody's watchin me!" I love it. And Rosco hates it because it meows too! i will have to post a video of Rosco and the cat haha! 

Last night we ate at olive garden! YUM! and they put rosemary on our plate so I took that right home to Buster and he cautiously looked it over, smelled it, licked it, and took it away and ate it lol. He has never had it before but he must have enjoyed it. I am hoping that they dont put a bunch of chemicals on them, I am kind of worried now, but his poop looks fine


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, I downloaded the movie and it was weird in parts but I actually quite liked it. 

I have this Santa face that hangs on the door handle at Christmas. I remember I bought it years ago in Gibraltar and when you knock it sings Jingle Bells. My dad hated it as he always used to walk into it and set it off and I remember when I had my dog, sometimes when she barked it would set it going and drive everyone mad. 

Mine aren´t keen on rosemary but love most other herbs. Does Buster like other herbs or haven´t you tried ?? I get a bit paranoid about anything I buy in case it´s not been cleaned. I´ve got a fridge full of stuff for them at the moment, I went to the market yesterday and there is loads...there´s more of their stuff in the fridge than mine lol.


----------



## whitelop

They sell their dressing at walmart now! I heard one of the cashiers talking about it the other night. 
I'm not a huge fan of olive garden either! I like the salad and breadsticks, like everyone else. But as for their main entree's, I have a hard time finding stuff that I like. I like pasta with fish and other seafoods, so sometimes I don't find stuff that I want. The salads though, thats my favorite thing! If we do go there, because my BFF loves it there, I usually just eat the salad. 

Foo loved rosemary, a lot. That was one of the last things she had at the vet on her last day. I haven't gotten anymore since then, so I'm not sure if Ellie likes it, but I think she's going to a little picky bun! haha. I like the way rosemary smells, but I don't like it in my food. Its one of those really over powering herbs.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Hey guys  
from Olive garden yeah I only love the salad (well the banana peppers and croutons), the breadsticks and the shrimp mezzaluna. Other than that...I don't like their food much an yet need more pictures in their menu!!!!! 
Buster hasn't ate a LOT of herbs but the ones he has tried he liked, basil mint can't think of anything else right now. 
Well I finished Watership Down last week, then I watched the movie and I did NOT like that they skipped over too much and didn't include some characters and the hutch bunnies were supposed to be angoras and Himalayans! And there was only supposed to be four! AND they did t show how Hazel got back home! 

Anyway, I got Buster a cat carrier for vet visits and I gave him the bottom part of it so he can get used to it and I feed him his pellets in there, so now instead of running circles around my legs, he is learning that if he jumps in his box he will get fed faster lol. He is so dang smart. Oh and Leo bought it....and it's BRIGHT PINK!!! Ugh. I told him "wth?! Buster is a male! He is going to be so embarrassed when he goes to the vet, they're going to think he is a girl!" He said well I got the cheapest one!  

My dad had a BBQ today, to test his BBQ pit, well then it turned into a birthday party for me lol idk how!! My birthday isn't until Friday. My dad cooked his steer and some other stuff and....the rabbits he bought from FFA. He made me try it and it was different it had a chicken texture but it tasted different and it made me feel bad but it was kinda tasty, but I didn't eat anymore, it felt wrong. On Friday we are going to Fiesta Texas (awesome theme park!!!) I can't wait! I am sad that Leo can't go, he has school Friday and Saturday and also he hates roller coasters  poor Lilo. But I love them so I will enjoy myself, I haven't been to a theme park since I was...shoot, 13 years old.

Ps, tomorrow is Busters birthday!  he will be one. I plan on making him a tiny fruit cake. Heehee


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yay! Our little lions are growing up! I wish I had gotten Buster at 8 weeks or so instead of 6 months. I just wish I could pet him  and groom him. It makes me sad sometimes but not always because he's so funny to watch and he's so cute, I wouldn't ever trade him. I do wish I could have a friend for him. But there's no way anyone will let me  I feel like a kid lol. But yeah, that's crazy they have the same birthday! :0


----------



## Chrisdoc

Now I am a bit confused cos of the time difference, is it today (4th) or tomorrow. In any case, a very happy birthday Buster, hope that you´re getting lots of extra treats. 

He is so darn smart, jumping in the carrier just to get extra treats. A pink carrier, you should know that a man wouldn´t worry about the colour things...it was the cheapest so pink will do. 

I used to eat rabbit and I do like it but I just can´t now. I couldn´t look my little boys in the face so rabbits now off the menu. I do love a bbq, the meat always tastes so much better. 

I love theme parks, haven´t been to one in ages. I used to be the idiot who´d say yes if anyone wanted to go on the scary rides but didn´t want to go on their own. I remember years ago with my nephew at the fair opposite Gibraltar and we went on a ride where you spend half of the time upside down. Didn´t realise that as we took the ride so early they left you on for much longer and I was so sick of seeing Gibraltar upside down that I was sure I was going to throw up...worst ride ever lol.


----------



## whitelop

Haha. My husband says if the end of the world happens that we're eating Ellie first. lmao. I always tell him, she weighs like 2 lbs, there is NO food there. Its fur and organs. There is no meat! He's so stupid. He always tells me we're eating ALL the chickens too. I'm like..you're dumb, chickens make more chickens and the hen makes an egg a day! Eggs are so good for you, we need the eggs! We can't eat all of them! And we need the rooster to make more birds. He was like...you have 14 we can eat some of them! I had to agree with him there. lmao. Thats what we talk about. That, and hoarding coffee and TP. 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE amusement parks! I love roller coasters! I haven't been to an amusement park since I was like 16 or so. Make sure you eat some funnel cake! Thats one of the best parts of being at a park like that, the funnel cake! Thats the only reason I go to fairs and stuff like that, for the funnel cake. Sad.  

Happy Birthday Buster! He is such a smart boy! And happy early birthday to you Katie! In case I forget. haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Happy birthday Buster and Katie...hope you´ve had a lovely time. 

What is funnel cake, never heard ot that. 

Yes, people always joke about eating the bunnies and I say the same, there´s nothing on them and I´d probably starve to death than eat them. Lol about the chickens though...I suppose he´s right that you wouldn´t need them all but you could wait and see, no need to make hasty decisions.


----------



## whitelop

Funnel cake is like...doughnut batter that is swirled around in hot oil and fried, but its not in the shape of a doughnut. You pour it from a funnel, so the small opening makes thin batter strings. So it looks like spaghetti but in a sweet doughnut dough. Then you take it out and cover it with confectioners sugar. ITS AMAZING! So good. 
http://www.momswhothink.com/cake-recipes/funnel-cake-recipe.html


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, those are really similar to "churros" in Spain. They eat them for breakfast here and either dip them in sugar or in really thick hot chocolate. You can get a takeout as well. They are so naughty but really nice. take a look


----------



## whitelop

YES! They are really similar to churros! I love churros! When I lived in the city, I would go into the Mexican bakery and get them all the time, along with other special Mexican doughnuts with sugars and sprinkles.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol "what is funnel cake?" Ahhh it's only the awesome fried yumminess from the rodeo or fair or (sometimes) theme park...(I have had a few bad ones from there. I still haven't tried the fried coca cola, fried Oreos, or anything else fried. I am scared it will taste like crap. Lol. 

I have never gotten sick on any ride. We used to have a theme park in Houston, Six Flags Astroworld, but it got over-run with....erm...people of another ethnicity that is known for bad things...mhm. Yeah. They're the reason they closed it down. My dad and I used to get season passes and spend all day there and I would ride "Greased Lightning" over and over and over again. By the end of the day the song would be stuck in my head from "Grease" the movie lol. (They played it on repeat) I loved it. Ahhhh...good times :'( 

Thank you everyone! 

Yeah Chris he didnt care it was pink, just the price. Oh well. At least he could pull it off pretending to be a girl, he has such magnificent hair wish I could put a little bow in it!  oh yes! Hahahahaha! Just once!!!!!!!

Haha, yeah after everyone said how delicious the "conejo" was, they're like, well Busters next, I said "what?! No! He isn't raised for meat! And I love him!" Poppy says, "yeah you love him so much and feed him so well that you know **** right he will taste good, he's not too fat nor too lean." Lol. I was thinking well I do feed him good lol. Oh and I stole some craisins from my dad, they are yummy I never had one. We will see what Buster thinks ....


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I love Churros. I never get to eat "real" ones. Hmmm gives me a good reason to go back to Mexico lol


----------



## holtzchick

Happy birthday Buster  

Lmao Awh I was reading that Leo got him a pink carrier and I was like Awh thats sweet that he would actually pick a pink one and then you mention that it was the cheapest one and I immediately laughed because that sounds like something my boyfriend would do. 

It's okay I am sure that he will like it, some boys love pink. My sister used to have a male yorkeshire and I swear to god his favorite color was pink and he LOVED clothes and pictures. He was my sisters double lol. 

Oh and I also love theme parks. My high school that I went to was right across the street from paramount Canada's wonderland so you bet that I skipped school to go hang out there and ride all day ahahaha .... Seriously what did they think would happen it was across the street?!?! 

Oh and one more thing....mmmmmMMmMmm....churros... Something I can't eat anymore, my body would hate me.


----------



## holtzchick

How far are you from Prospering Texas? My father in law lives there :/ I have yet to visit him but I hear the shopping in Texas is fantastic from my mother in law she always hits up the stores when she goes to visit (they're divorced) and she sends me nice dresses


----------



## JBun

Happy Birthday Buster and Katie!!!

So after reading all that, I'm now craving a funnel cake!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I'm 246 miles from Prosper TX. Lol, yeah that's true Leo does like pink, but hot pink but not girly girl pink lol, but he thinks Buster will haha. I think Yorkers are odd dogs, I suspect they are very feminine, all the ones I have met have been. Now, They!...should be embarrassed.

That is the coolest thing to have a theme park across the street from a H.S. lol! Lucky! And yes up by Dallas they have tons of awesome stores and malls and they have a giant Justin boots store! I have yet to go but I want to go one day! 

Oh and Chris, his birthday is March 4th and mine is the 8th. 

Thank you all!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Love Buster in his party hat, that´s a great photo....hope he had a good birthday and lots of goodies. 

Maybe he´ll like the pink, will bring his feminine side. Don´t know if he´d look good with a bow though, poor Buster. 

Now, I´m dying to try funnel cake, will have to take the recipe Morgan posted and make it myself lol. 

Only place I´ve been in the states is Houston and I loved the shopping there.


----------



## whitelop

I want to go to the giant Justin boots store! AHHH! I just possibly ruined a pair of Justins! Hopefully they dry out, I think they will. They were expensive! 

That picture of Buster was hilarious and SO cute! Just adorable.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

The Iowa state fair? I have never been to Iowa. I forget what they're known best for actually. I want to say corn but I think that's Nebraska lol. 

He may not look good with a bow, but it would make me smile and laugh for 30 seconds lol, just long enough to get a picture! HA!
Houston is, a bad place now. Very ugly too. But outside the city there's some fun things and nice places, and I love the East Texas Pineywoods, they're beautiful. I wish I could live here. Or in the mountains.  Houston is definitely not the best place or even 20th best place in USA. 

I love Justin's chukkas. I have 2 brown pairs and my dad bought a black pair for me but they're sizes are "the same" but they are definitely different. There is a one size difference. Made me mad. >:| grrr.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, it was back in 2005 I was there so it probably has changed, everywhere does but sounds like somewhere I wouldn´t want to go back to.

Iowa is one place I´ve fancied visiting as in films, it always looks so big with rolling fields and open spaces. I love the name Des Moines as well one of those words that makes me laugh, french with anglo saxon pronunciation but it suits it. 

Yes, Buster would definitely be funny with a bow but he´d not let you film him, he´s a macho bunny haha.


----------



## agnesthelion

Iowa, we are known for corn  We have some of the best sweet corn in the country!

Yes, Des Moines is French but we say it Duh Moin (not pronouncing the s). We do have lots of rolling fields and farms. We are very flat, no mountains at all.

I like Iowa to raise a family. We don't have very many tourist attractions, but when you compare Iowa to the rest of the country we have excellent schools, low crime, low traffic, nice people, small town feel in a progressive way as we aren't as "redneck" as people sometimes think Iowa is. I'm happy here 

And yes corn and funnel cake at the Iowa State Fair. And if you want a good steak, Iowa cows are the best for that! I've tasted steak all over the USA and we have the best here.


----------



## whitelop

I want to come to Iowa. I would live in the mid-west but the winters are too cold. I would die. I would just be a popcicle out there trying to feed my chickens. I would be frozen with my hand in a bucket, LOL. I do love corn though! I bet the corn is really good. 

Katie, I had to look up the Justin chukka's. They look super comfortable! I'm just a classic cowboy boot wearer though.


----------



## holtzchick

lol I'm stuck in lalaland! The first thing I think of when I think of Iowa is the band Slipknot... Luke and I are huge fans. But besides the point, it's always cool to see where people live and the views they have because in my opinion no matter where you are (assuming its a suburb) it looks almost the same. We should start a "where you live" photo thread


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yay today is my birthday, we are headed to San Antonio! I'm excited to ride all the roller coasters! I hope it's not terribly busy and crowded.

That's interesting how y'all pronounce Des Moines, when we learned it in school they didnt teach us HOW to say it just what and where it is. I think we are all rednecks here in Texas lol. Especially my family from East Tx haha, they talk real slow and love to hug everyone lol!!!

I remember hearin that Iowa has the best steak! I remember now!!!

I too love the west, well I love snow. But I would turn into a Popsicle too. Teehee. They are extremely comfortable. I wear them everyday! I like classic boots as well but mine are getting old so I wear them less to preserve them until I buy a new pair of brown boots


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Good idea Michelle! Lets do it!  

There was this kid in 6th grade and he wore a slipknot shirt at least once a week and the people on them used to scare me and I had a nightmare one night  I'm such a weenie!


----------



## holtzchick

Katielovesleo3 said:


> Good idea Michelle! Lets do it!
> 
> There was this kid in 6th grade and he wore a slipknot shirt at least once a week and the people on them used to scare me and I had a nightmare one night  I'm such a weenie!



LOL... yeah we should do it, I'll take some pictures tomorrow morning perhaps! 

Happy Birthday by the way!!!!! :group: 
Have a great trip!


----------



## whitelop

Happy Birthday Katie! Have a great time at the amusement part! Remember the funnel cake if they have it!


----------



## agnesthelion

holtzchick said:


> lol I'm stuck in lalaland! The first thing I think of when I think of Iowa is the band Slipknot... Luke and I are huge fans. But besides the point, it's always cool to see where people live and the views they have because in my opinion no matter where you are (assuming its a suburb) it looks almost the same. We should start a "where you live" photo thread



Haha yes slipknot! We know Jim from slipknot and have partied with him a few times back in the day. He's good friends with our good friend. Iowa is like that, everyone knows everyone somehow.


----------



## holtzchick

agnesthelion said:


> Haha yes slipknot! We know Jim from slipknot and have partied with him a few times back in the day. He's good friends with our good friend. Iowa is like that, everyone knows everyone somehow.



OMG... thats so cool.... envious :bunnysuit: 

Yeah, he's from Slipknot, but that's bragging rights


----------



## holtzchick

BTW, How was your birthday? did you have a good time?


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I am back! Thank y'all for the birthday wishes. Well on Satursay we got up bright and early and went to fiesta Texas. My dads wife, Nettie, has lesions on her brain but she got those last year about November she is doing a lot better now. The doctors don't know what they are but she's supposed to be living stress free, so I was so surprised when she rode three roller coasters with us. And she brought three kids with her her two twin (two dang sticks in the mud, geeky as all get out...i mean they will spend every waking hour on the computer) boys 14, and my new sister Evelyn 15 years old. Once Nettie sat out the most weeniest boy sat out. A couple rides later Evelyn started feeling sick to her stomach and sat out too. After a while she started to feel up for one more ride so I convinced her to ride two more and then Poppy David and I rode the rest of the rides together. It was a blast! I can't wait to go back!!!! And we all shared funnel cakes. Poppy and I had funnel cake topped with powdered sugar and chocolate drizzled on it. It was SOOOOO goooood! Then we went back to the hotel about 630 and everyone felt bad except Poppy and I. I don't think that they were made for such high thrill lol! Poppy and I live for thrill haha. So everyone took naps and I was starving again and Poppy and I went walking around the river walk to find something to eat that didnt have a 20+ minute wait! When I got back to my hotel room they were all passed out, it was dark as hell and it was only 9pm by that time. Evelyn, poor thing, woke up and was scared because the room was spinning and her tummy felt bad so I called poppy and told him she needed medicine so he got her pepto bismol, and then decided he needed to get some Dramamine so then we went on a search for a pharmacy. What was supposed to be a quick half mile walk, turned out to take an hour and a half! It was quite an adventure. I was shocked that my right hip hasn't started hurting (usually it does, and im only 22, never had an accident, and I don't think that I walk wrong lol). So we finally get back to the room and she takes her medicine and falls back asleep. Then I'm all pumped up from having a great day and a rigorous walk that I can't sleep so I start drawing on my iPad. At 3am Evelyn wakes up and runs to the bathroom and pukes her guts out.  but when she walked out she said, "I feel SO much better!" So I finished up my drawing and went to sleep. It was a good trip. Buster was not fed properly i come to find out, I left Leo a very easy to follow list with only four instructions. He read (yeah right, ok he skimmed over it), and all he got out of it was that Buster eats vegetables, the pellets, and hay. Well I specifically wrote what vegetables he got but NOOOOO he can't follow a simple list. i had some baby carrots in the fridge and I guess that all Leo saw so he gave him the WHOLE ENTIRE bag!!!!! >:0 he did feed him some hay, not as much as I prefer, and his pellets but holy crap! I beat him up and watched Buster very closely that night and the next day and his poops were just fine Thank Heavens!!!! But I beat Leo with the remote, with a pillow, and my hand and feet of course! I was so outraged. Simple task!!!!!!!!! ARGH!!!!! 

Then last night I had a small get together with my moms side of the family (they're the proper side). They wanted to throw me a birthday party but I said "Naw y'all can come on over to my house and I will cook burgers and boudin" so I cleaned my house real good and we had a nice time and they all wanted to see Buster and Rosco's "tricks" lol. Then they called them a circus rabbit and circus dog. They said "well I didn't know rabbits had any sense enough to learn stuff like that". People can be so uneducated. But it was nice to have everyone over. I didnt have to go anywhere at least. Now today Leo's family from Oklahoma are coming to visit. There will be some I never met before. I hope they speak English. Leo says he doesn't know if they do or not. *sigh* 

And I have allergies like crazy. I hate oak trees. And our neighbors who won't cut their dumb oaks down! '''


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sounds like you had a whale of a time, what a shame for Evelyn but sometimes when you have mega bad indigestion, throwing up is the best thing for it. You had quite a few adventures. 

Poor Buster, well I say poor Buster but I bet he loved all those carrots, probably thought it was his birthday again lol. What are men like, only read half of what you write...glad to see he´s Ok and it didn´t effect him too much. 

Imagine them calling him a circus rabbit and poor Rosco, circus dog. Well, people don´t realise how smart bunnies are so it wouldn´t probably take much to impress them. and Buster is a real smart bunny and so cute as well. 

I´m a bit puzzled as to why they wouldn´t speak English if they´re from Oklahoma...am I missing something :confused2: Hope you have a great time with them...you have had a busy few weeks.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Right?! Haha Buster didnt complain about being fed carrots haha. Leo has selective hearing and selective sight as well. 

They're originally from Mexico. Sorry guess I should have included that. Lol!


----------



## agnesthelion

Wow Kai tie quite the trip and weekend, glad you had a good time.

Speaking of your hip....do you have mild scoliosis? I have a slight curvature of my spine and my hip has hurt my whole life, especially if I walk a lot. A doctor finally told me it's the unequal pressure on my hips from the curve of my spine that makes my hip hurt.....it's harmless, just a nuisance. Just a thought for what yours could be!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Nope, no English. Their kids speak English so I have been playing with them hahahahaha! We played hide and seek and now this little girl, probably 4yrs old, is stuck up my butt but it's okay she's such a little sweetheart! I really wish I could speak Spanish. Fooey!

Lisa! Hmmm! I have never been to the doctor for it but they checked us for scoliosis in school. But I do have strange quirks like, I prefer to sleep a certain way cock my head to the left and I can turn my head further to my right. I have no idea if that is any way related but I will have to ask next time I go to my doctor. And it ALWAYS happens after I been walking for more than a mile or so. But it only started last year. Strange......


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, pity I wasn´t there, I could have helped you out lol. I should have remembered his family were spanish speaking. My age and my terrible memory haha.


----------



## whitelop

Katie, I'm so glad you had fun at the amusement park! It sounded like a blast! You seem like such a high energy human being, I doubt I could keep up with you! And I'm only a year older than you. I also have joint issues! haha. I have tendentious in my ankle from falling off a horse and landing on my ankle and hurting the things inside there. I had to have a cast when I was 12 to help "relax" my tendons in there, too bad I cut that sucker off so I could still ride horses. haha. 
My knee cap goes off to one side and grinds against another bone and it hurts, but only if I stand, sit, walk for too long. I kind of just grin and bear it with that one. haha. 

Anyway. You sound like me with the "come to my house for some food!" My house might not be much, but we have an awesome charcoal grill that we LOVE to use! I also have a nice yard that we LOVE to sit in and I like to keep everything casual. You know, paper plates and solo cups and keeping the beer IN the bottles(if there ARE bottles) haha. Thats how we like to get down too! I met this girl yesterday at TSC who reminded me of me and a little of you, haha. (the redneck on the inside of both of us that comes out occasionally, you know its in there. I can admit it too, its okay. We have a support group) Anyway, I asked her if they had any sand(for my chickens) and she said no. Then asked me what I needed it for, I told her. She said "oh, my dad got a truck load of it, to make...*short pause* a beach around our pond, redneck, I know!" I thought about MY pond and I was like "OMG! Thats the best idea I've ever heard! I have a pond and I want to do that!" She laughed and looked a little relieved that I didn't think she was a freak! Now to talk my husband into a literal ton of sand to make the beach around the pond. lmao.

Poor Buster, got just carrots! haha. I know he got more than that, but I bet he was THRILLED to have Leo watching him! Ellie would be so happy with my husband if he only gave her craisins because she doesn't eat carrots. At least his poop is okay! But you always have to expect with men, that they don't read anything. They think they know what to do! haha. They never know what to do.


----------



## Chrisdoc

And I thought it was just me...you get to a certain age when everything starts going...luckily for you Katie and Morgan, you ´ve got a long way to go lol.

Love the idea of a beach round your pond...why not, they put a beach along the Seine in Paris and it was a real hit. And if you´ve got good weather, even better. 

I´m still laughing at Buster eating all those carrots....and Leo no reading every instruction you wrote....they always know better haha.


----------



## holtzchick

Glad to hear your bday went well. Funnel cake is delicious isn't it?! 

I love coasters and could ride them all day long  

Lucky Buster eh?! If Luke were to take care of the bunnies in that sense I probably would've given him a mouthful... Actually come to think of it, he gives me a mouthful every morning when he stands in the kitchen and yells upstairs... "HONEY" (me:" WHAT?!") "The bunnies want pellets!!!! They're going nuts over here!!" 

hahah... he always feeds them, and then they outsmart him... it's really sad, one of them always ends up going upstairs even though there should be a gate there to block them!! 

That would be awesome to have a beach around a pond... my parents wanted to do that years ago when they were still together... I think it'd be a lot of maintenance though. Just my two cents..


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol, then they started video chatting with mama Carmela (Leo's grandma from Mexico) and his other relatives and they made me sit in there like a dumba$$ just smiling the whole time, trying to keep nice posture and also trying to act cool. I tried to escape but mama Carmela said, in Spanish, for me to just stay, because it's nice just to see me lol. I thought tht was sweet  yes I needed you there Chris! I needed a translator! But I did tell her Feliz Cumpleaños since her birthday was the day before 



So I find out that sadly, my mother in laws, sons rabbit that we talked about earlier, has escaped one day and ran free around a huge neighborhood. Poor thing. I'm sure it's dead now. :'( 

I love riding horses. If I had the land, and the money, I would be "the crazy horse lady".

I Agree with keeping it simple! Solo cups, paper plates, plastic utensils, keeping the soda, beer etc in its original can/bottle lol!!!!

Yes I'm very open about my redneckedism lol...of course. Holy crap that's a genius redneck right there! A beach around your pond! Bingo-name-o! That sounds awesome. You just HAVE to convince your husband you need a beach around y'all's pond!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Ahhh! Michelle! You just said "eh!" :0 I swear that, that is our only stereotype for Canadians. When I told my friends from work that I was going to Canada, all they could say was "eh?" "Eh!" "EH?!" "Eh?" ...me: -_- lol. 
When Buster gets bored he chews on the cardboard and Leo just looks over at him with evil eyes like SHUT UP! And I am like okay I will go feed him *sigh* Buster doesn't trust Leo enough to bug him for food, but I bet they're best friends now because Leo buttered him up heehee! 

Hmmm, I've never seen a rabbit go up stairs. They seems so big and scary for such a little fella. Ill have to YouTube that lol.

Yeah in second thought it would be a lot of maintenance to have a beach pond. Well, good thing I live on the lake, we have a little spot called "Sandy Point" appropriately named...it is like a little bitty beach. Rosco loves it. We took him to Panama City Beach once and he didnt like it, and he drank ocean water and had the squirts, I had to give him pepto. He hated it but It worked


----------



## holtzchick

Lol! I don't normally say eh in person! It's just a written thing! BTW, thats a bad stereotype as I'm sure you learned here? unless you haven't come yet, which in that case you will learn!


----------



## whitelop

I think a pond would be great too! We don't actually get in the water, but it would make it look a lot better. I actually thought about raking all the leaves and vegetation out of the bottom of the pond and dumping several tons of sand in the bottom, to make it look clear. It would look awesome with all the sand in the bottom but that would be TONS of sand and probably pretty expensive. So I'll settle for 1 ton of sand and make a beach! haha.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Actually, I either learned that stereotype from school or South Park lol. I went to Prince Rupert in 2009, it didnt meet my expectations. But I noticed that everyone driving by had their dog with them, so I was all smiles like yay they love their dogs!!!  lol. 

Sounds like a good job for someone else for sure haha. That would be tiring.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

We went to give an old lady a bid to mow her yard and she had lots of dandelions!

So I picked a couple, then a couple turned into a bouquet lol


----------



## holtzchick

bleh... we have a TON of dandelions here in the spring... they look nice as a bouquet though  

And yeah, you probably heard the stereotype from South Park ahahha


----------



## agnesthelion

Dandelion bouquet?? Katie you are too funny. My husband spends tons of money to keep dandelions out of the yard and our grass green. Seeing that bouquet would probably give him anxiety! Hahahahahah


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, did you pick the leaves for Buster, mine love dandelion leaves. 

That looks quite cute though, must admit I like things like that, buttercups, daisies, just simple old fashioned flowers.


----------



## whitelop

I love dandelions! Did you know they're edible? They sell the bunches of dandelion leaves in healthy stores and the flowers are edible too. I actually just ate one the other day to see what it tasted like and it was like nothing, but with a strange consistency. haha. They're hard to chew! (yes, I'm that crazy person and its part of my doomsday prepping) 
I saw a dandelion today in my flower bed and I got really excited because I thought it was one of my bulbs blooming and then when I walked to it, it was just a dandelion! I laughed at myself. Ellie LOVES them, but I think they're kind of fatty for rabbits. 
But you can take their greens and make a salad for yourself. And I think you can make tea from the flowers, but I can't really remember.


----------



## PaGal

dandelions are wonderfulyy nutritious and can be made into so many things. Dandelion wine! Try that and then you'll be begging for dandelions in your yard!  I don't have a problem with what most consider weeds because I admire how they survive almost anything and most are beneficial. You just have to know in what way. Crab grass is my enemy though when it comes to the garden because I just cannot defeat it. We have had dandelions in our yard throughout the winter. It has only snowed twice but it has been winter cold.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol, Lisa, we own a lawn maintenance company and I know how many people hate them but I like em! HEHE. Oh, and strangely we don't try real hard on our own yard, we mow get the guys to mow it and pull weeds, trim hedges as needed and blow the carport off, and this year we did fertilize it. lol. I am determined to plant some more flowers in my beds this year though. Right now I only have, Japanese boxwood, a Gardenia, three little light colored monkey grass lookin things, a beautiful bright pink hibiscus, one Daylily. Other bed we only have a Bradford pear and a.....well I am having a brain fart and forgot. But its pointy. 
But Buster was suspicious of the flowers at first, then ate the stems off.....then an hour later ate all the flowers lol! No I didn't pick the leaves...I didn't know 

YES! I have heard you can eat it and I heard about the wine the tea and all that....but I sniffed the flowers and they had little to no odor and the odor that they did have was funny. And I already had drank all Leo's soda so I definitely couldn't have taste-tested it....ew..nothing to drink it down with...blehhh....

I drew a very nice picture of Buster, I will post it soon. Now there is another doodle on the same page so don't laugh at it! It looks dumb I know. lol.I don't know why but I have been on an artsy fartsy thing for weeks now. I also drew some lions from...um....my favorite movie about lions...hehee. Then I tried to draw a picture of Buster standing up but I wasn't feeling too "right" so my picture doesn't look right....  But I will post them in a sec.

I wish I could have saved that rabbit from my MIL  she could be hippity hoppitying all around my house with Buster right now. Such a **** shame they don't know how to take care of their pets... :bunnyangel:


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love seeing flowers, I miss the riot of colour in a garden. 

Yes, post the picture you drew of Buster, he´s such a cute little guy, I´m sure he looks great. 

I remember your MIL´s bun, what a shame, poor little thing, hate thinking of her all on her own and scared stiff...don´t think she will have lasted long if no one has found her. I dreamt last night that I´d taken Snowy down to the street to see my friend and he jumped out of my arms and ran off and I couldn´t catch him..I woke up and had to go look to check he was in the living room...just the thought of him being out there on his own...nightmare stuff.


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh yes I've heard of all the dandelion benefits too. I also remember the silly childhood game of asking your friend if they like butter and you hold a dandelion under your chin and if your chin is yellow then you do 

But yeah, remember we live in suburbanville. (rolling eyes, there are definite benefits to where we live but things I don't like also) and on Saturdays in the summer all the neighborhood husbands are out with their mowers and weed eaters perfecting the perfect golf course green lawn. Because you can't be the neighbor with the dandelion/crab grass infested yard!!!! Then they all meet in someone's driveway and have a beer and talk about their magnificent yards.......hahaha......I love it but it's fun to laugh about too.....aaah the suburbs......


----------



## Katielovesleo3

This is the goofy looking one hahaha!!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Iron Man...for my Leo lol


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Kovu, the other lion is supposed to be on the left but I haven't gotten to her yet.


----------



## agnesthelion

dreamt last night that I´d taken Snowy down to the street to see my friend and he jumped out of my arms and ran off and I couldn´t catch him..I woke up and had to go look to check he was in the living room...just the thought of him being out there on his own...nightmare stuff.

^^^chris I've had dreams about the buns like that too. It gets my heart racing. I dreamt one time my neighbors dog got Archie. It was horrible! And I was so relieved to wake up and realize it wasn't true....


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Simba  this one is also messed up because I accidentally ticketed the paper then started drawing


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol, the goofy one


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Ooooo I hate those kinds of dreams!!!! Thankfully I have picked up Buster only a handful of times.


----------



## whitelop

I laughed at the evil bunny one! haha. I wish I could draw! 
I like the first one you posted of Buster!


----------



## Kzbun

Very good artwork!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Those are great plctures, the evil bun is scary and love the one where Buster can´t reach. You are very talented, wish I could draw. 

Lisa, we used to do that with buttercups, same thing if you put it under someone´s chin and it was yellow, they liked butter....amazing what we used to do when we were kids.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

OMG! you are so talented.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

LOL! The evil bun is scary. I am thinking about it now and I should have googled a picture of the bad bunny "Iron Tail" from that Here Comes Peter Cottontail movie... He is a SCARY rabbit! When I watched that movie when I was a kid and I saw him I got a little scared  

Thank yall, I am glad yall like em. I drew them on my ipad. I wish I could have gone to more art classes in school but NOOOO I had to be into stupid a$$ boysss!!!! UGH! Dumba$$ hormones!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yes. I had to share this picture with you all


----------



## agnesthelion

Hahahaha Katie funny picture and yes you are very talented....love the drawings.

Chris maybe that's what I'm thinking of is buttercups we did the chin thing with.......? I feel like we did it with dandelions too........


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thank you <3 

Buttercups. Are those the ones that are pink and you poke them on people's faces and it leaves all the pollen? Lol.

OMG big news! My dad went to a FFA auction and bought rabbits and kept one to give to me....wth Poppy?! Tha k you but I have no idea how to bond rabbits!!!! I need help and fast! It is supposedly a boy, guess I will find out!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Okay. Idk I think it's a girl. I took pictures.


----------



## Rabbit_Angel

OH MY GOODNESS!!! So adorable!!! hahaha like a little fluffball!  :bunny18 :hearts :hearts


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I don't know much about bonding, but I'm sure some of your blog readers will be able to help.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

She's pretty!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Californian right? Oh and I have confirmed she is a SHE!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Stupid upside down pictures!!!! Argh!!! I HATE U!!!!! Dumb phone.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh, she is beautiful! And lucky for you female + male bonds are the best! 

She could be a Californian, she could also be a Himalayan.


----------



## Chrisdoc

She´s adorable and yes, male female bonds are the easiest. Lisa is the expert and I´m sure will give you loads of advice. 

Katie, Buttercupsa are yellow flowers, quite smallish, I haven´t seen any in spain but there used to be everywhere when I lived in England.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I am thinking she is a himi because she seems more long and feels like she will be light like 5-6lbs rather than 8-12lbs.

Okay, well nevermind I thought buttercups were something else. lol. I never see any here but then again I don't look.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I thought she looked like a himi but then I´m not expert but she reminded me of Hippogryff, Michelle´s bunny. She´s lovely anyway. 

Hope she´s settling in with you, maybe she should get used to her surroundings and you before you introduce her to Buster but I think they´ll look pretty handsome together. I just love seeing bunny pairs.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

She does look like Hippogryff, you're right. Maybe Michelle can tell if she is a Himalayan. So I assume she is under 6 months. She hasn't ate any on the pellets I gave her, which was just a pinch. But she has been eating hay nonstop and drinking water nonstop. Buster, is VERY MAD! He is pooping everywhere!!!! He peed three times on this towel here and he is moving constantly, chewing on cardboard house, running around looking for way out, drinking water, falling in water bowl, jumping in and out of cage, eating pellets, not going in litter box...bc he's being a jerk. Looking at new friend with crazy eyes. Running around again. Eating again. Looking again, and so on and so forth. 

Now for the best part, pictures


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Flop


----------



## Katielovesleo3

See the anger? Angrily cleaning his paws/face


----------



## Katielovesleo3

This is how they're set up right now...good or no good? Shoul I move them into a different room? Idk. I am so new to this.


----------



## JBun

Haha, Buster  Doesn't quite know what to make of this new addition. I don't know much about either breed, but my sister had a himi once and it was a pretty small rabbit.

I would suggest if you want to quarantine for a few weeks, to keep her in a completely different room, so that you minimize upsetting Buster. I would think him being able to sense her near, but not get near her, would upset him. If you don't care about quarantining her, then I would put them next to each other, and let him get near her(through the cage bars), so that he can figure out who this new bun is and get used to her.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

All my pictures are being turned upside down or something, make it staaaahp!


Angrily chomping. He's going to hate me after this huh?


----------



## JBun

It depends if he likes her or not. If he likes her, then he's not going to mind a bit. So are you trying to keep them somewhat apart for quarantine or something?


----------



## Katielovesleo3

She's so mellow...she did the bunny 500 a few times but now she's just nomming away at hay peacefully. Yeah I don't really want to quarantine her bc I would have to take her upstairs and there is nobody up there. You're so right. Being close but not close enough is totally driving him up the wall. He is determined to escape. Think he may try to bite her through the bars?


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I was just told to keep them apart, in two different cages or else something bad will happen...I honestly have no idea what I'm doing. He is MUCH happier now that I let him out


----------



## JBun

I would put their cages right next to each other then. So that they can see each other and get really close and Buster can check her out, but still not be able to bite through the bars, just in case Buster is REALLY upset. And just see how that arrangement works, and if it helps him calm down. If it makes things worse, you can always switch it back.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Happy Buster :3 
Oh and their scent glands are on their chins right? Because he's been chinning the corners of the new purple cage several times and I was like "oh yeah, you think that's yours? Well I bought it and it's mine! Too bad I can't fit in it, okay I guess u can have it  hehe."


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Okay, yay, thank you Jenny! I know you've heard this before but I shall quote Forrest Gump now, "I love you Jennay"


----------



## JBun

Haha  So you have to get a pic when Buster goes up to her cage to say 'hi'.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Well he went up to her to say nom nom to her face so I shooed him away bc I don't want him to bite her an he bit me...so I grabbed him and put him in the little cage. He is upset again. But, he probably shouldn't have bit me and it would have been okay. Lol. So he's in time out tonight, I will have to figure something out in the morning before church.  I feel bad for him even though he was a terd  

But when he came up to the cage to check her out, she gave him eyes like "chill eyes" they were a little serious but not like "I want to kill you" and the ears stayed at a neutral position. Busters ears were forward, then he started scratching and biting at the cage bars.

And miss thang is over there all cozy and mellow. Just chill.  she's like, I escaped death, took a 2 hr car ride, and got a new home all in one day? Yeah I'm awesome and extremely tired from all the stress lol. 

I just know that Buster is going to make a huge mess in that itty bitty cage.


----------



## JBun

Poor Buster has had his whole life disrupted with an *invader*, but biting is NOT nice, and definitely not something you want him thinking he can do. Maybe once he realizes it's a girl, and gets used to her being there, he'll start to feel more at ease.

That picture is a good one to compare her size with Buster's, and if she is more than 6 mo. old, then she's a himi, as the california breed is much bigger.


----------



## agnesthelion

Congrats on your new bun! She is quite pretty and looks like a himi of you ask me. Love the picture where she is flopping. 
Yes I agree with Jenny keep them caged separately but next to each other for awhile. Dont rush their first date. Let her, and Buster, get acclimated to new surroundings before their first date. Here is my favorite bonding article. Read the whole thing  it has alot of good info. 
And remind me again, are they both fixed? I can't keep track of whose buns are fixed or not......haha

http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/bond.shtml


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, you didn´t let me down, I posted your link on another page for Katie, I know you are the guru of male/female bonds lol.

I think they both need to get accustomed to each others smells and she needs to settle in to her surroundings. 

Buster looks just like my Bandy, they could be brothers. I was watching just now when I put him back in his newly cleaned enclosure and he was periscoping just like Buster...they are both just gorgeous. 

Your himi is lovely too, I can see them together as a very handsome couple. 

Just take it easy and don´t rush them, we are far more eager to get them together so put the brakes on and think of them. It will be so worth it and I´m so glad you´ve now got the two.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, just been looking back at the cages, they look just like the size of my two but I put an xpen around so that Bandy and Snowy have more space. You could maybe do that so they could go out separately and have a little more space if they can´t have the run of your place. I am presuming Buster gets his time out as usual.


----------



## holtzchick

HAHAH OMG. I saw a picture and before I even read anything I went "OMG HONEY This girl got a new bun and it looks exactly like Hipster!!!!" Hippogryff looks a bit different I think he's a californian mix but your girl looks like a Himilayan mix 

I was NOT expecting to see this at all, what a wonderful surprise!!! What have you named her!!

Also, I suggest if you're going to house them side by side, don't use the plastic pen with the diamond shaped holes. The rescue lady told me the best results come from if they're both in the exact same type of pen and have their litterboxes and bowls mirroring each other so they can mimic behaviors


----------



## Katielovesleo3

BUster is neutered. New girl is not spayed...YET... but tomorrow I am calling three different vets and going to get the best price to get her spayed. I would go to the place I did Buster's neutering but it was unbelievably expensive....I'm talking in the $200+ range. It was terrible but I didn't want to drive for a long time because he's such a wimp and easily stressed you know. The kids told me that she did really well on her 2 hour ride home. So I know that I can drive a little ways to get hers done. I am kind of scared though. poor little thing. SO this morning I woke up and Buster was still going to CrAzYYYtOwn in his cage, so I told him that I forgave him and thank you for making a _teeny _mess instead of a big one. And I put the little gate around his cage so he could have a little more room. Then when we just got home from church (they had a bit of a fun day today, Muscle Car Sunday ), I went to clean her litterbox out and Buster jumped on top of his cage...the white one pictured above!!! And is trying to sneak around to go check her out and/or escape lol. He is soooo crazy and so funny! So I decided to move her into the living room for the day so he could have free range of his room. And I left the door open for her to get out if she wants to....but really, all she wants to do is eat hay. So at least I know her digestive tract will be moving along quite nicely  also, she is pretty curious, I found that out when I get into her cage to clean the poop (WHICH IS EVERYWHERE!!!!!!! and she peed on her hay..eww gross) and change the water. She still hasn't eaten any pellets...think I should try giving her just a pinch a day? Or is it ok that she doesn't eat any pellets since she is eating her hay VERY well?
I also still haven't gotten a name for her yet. I was thinking about Phoebe. Like from Friends, my favorite tv show heehee. Havent decided for sure. Any time I try to think of names, I can only think of Phoebe, don't know why I like it so much! lol. Guess it just sounds good.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I hope she isn't a mix. I think they have to be full-bred to be in the FFA show. 

AHHHH I like your idea... hmmm, I will have to get something to put under Busters to make it taller. But I don't want to keep him cooped up all the time right? So only at night? 

It sure was surprising, especially after hearing "NO you cant have any more pets til one dies!" for how many years??? Hmmm, about 4 except I got Buster without permission lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I like that name for her...and it kind of sounds nice with Buster and Phoebe. 

Mine jump on the top of the cage and I´ve now put cardboard on there so their little legs don´t fall through as Houdi once hurt his when it fell through and he struggled so I don´t want that happening again. If she´s plenty of hay, she should be OK. Is she old enough to start on veggies yet ?? I usually feed mine only a small egg cup in the morning and at night but they get loads of veggies and have hay all the time. 

Michelle, that´s what I said that she reminded me of the hipster.


----------



## JBun

It sounds like Buster is curious and wants to get close and check her out, but he is too nervous to. So where better to get a good look at her, then from the top of his cage, haha.

Lots of hay is great for a new bunny, but she will need either pellets and/or veggies in her diet so that she is getting the proper nutrition. Is it that you have offered her pellets and she just isn't eating them, or you haven't started her on pellets yet? Which ever you do, it's good to introduce all new foods gradually, and one at a time. The exception is grass hay. That doesn't usually cause digestive upset with sudden introduction into the diet, unless it is a grain hay with grain in it. For the pellets, you just do it like when you are transitioning from one pellet to the other, except you don't have old pellets to transition off of.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Oh yeah I forget sometimes to finish where I was going with a sentence. Well yeah I was like hmm what can I put on top of this? So temporarily I put a big piece of fiberglass up there so *IF* he gets up there he wont fall through. 

I am finding out her approximate age soon but I think she is *about 6 months old. Her toenails are really tiny like a kittens and super sharp but she is real long and almost as heavy as Buster.

I did give her the teensiest taste of green leaf lettuce and she was reluctant but eventually ate it all. Then I cut up a baby carrot to kind of bribe Buster into not being mad at me and I gave her a sliver about half the size of my pinky nail...and she would NOT eat it. I also gave her a leaf of cilantro and after 5 minutes I gave it to Buster bc I decided that's probably too much for one day anyway.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I gave her a big pinch of pellets last night. It doesn't look like she has ate any of them at all but I kept the bowl in her cage so if she decides to nibble on them then she can. I was thinking, maybe she doesn't want to eat them bc A) she is too full from eating all her hay or B) bc in FFA I *think* they feed them a high sugar diet, its that way for goats anyway so im not sure at all, that is my guess though lol.

Oh and I was thinking about the diamond holed gate again, I have two of them! So could I give her one and him one and then them do their mimicking???


----------



## Chrisdoc

I put cardboard on top of my cages to stop their legs from going through. They love it cos they can sit up there and chew on it at the same time lol. 

Mine didn´t like carrot the first time I gave it to them but they will eat a little bit of it now, they like if coarsely grated :carrot Sometimes, they may not like things at first but I usually try them more than once anyway.


----------



## JBun

I would guess that she used to be fed an alfalfa based rabbit food, that you get at a feed store. So she's probably just not used to your kind, and may be being picky about it. You could try a tiny pinch of oats mixed in with them, since a lot of breeders will feed their rabbits a little bit of oats as a conditioning food. So it's something she would be used to and something most rabbits really love. It worked when I got my new girl rabbit and she went off her feed after being with me for a few days. I mixed a tiny bit of oats in with her pellets, and that was all it took. She LOVED oats. I wouldn't do more than a little pinch of them though.


----------



## agnesthelion

Buster sounds like he is acting fairly normal when a new bunny is brought home. Rabbits are territorial and opinionated sometimes so they just get uber curious about new family members 

Unless you think either rabbit is distressed I wouldn't house them in seperate rooms. You want them bonded one day so they need to see each other and start getting used to their scents. They also need to see each other out and about exploring the same room (not together though of course, one caged and one free run) so neither one stakes claim over a certain area. Right now Buster knows it's his house so he especially needs to see Phoebe (is it Phoebe for sure...cute btw!) out in "his" area so he can slowly start excepting that she's gonna live there too. 

Now, if either rabbit seems distressed or a accidental fight would break out that is when separation is recommended. Otherwise cage separately but not too close so they can bite through the cage.

As far as food I would encourage some pellet intake at this point. As Jenny said you can eliminate pellets eventually if you want but that takes quite a bit of veggie to supplement the difference and if there is a chance she is 6 months or still a baby now wouldn't be the time to do that and so she would need pellets in the meantime.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Tomorrow I am getting the lady's phone number who is mother to the little girl who showed the rabbits so I will ask her what she fed, how old she is, and if she's a Himalayan or Californian. Then I can get her some food she will eat. 

I will have to find a big piece of cardboard to put up there on top of Buster's cage.

I think I will name her Phoebe. It is the only name I can think of and I am pretty stuck on it lol.

So yall think that's a good idea to put her cage in the corner with the gate wrapped around it and then Busters little cage next to hers with some gate wrapped around it too? And yall don't think I should switch them each day right? Bc that's what one member said.

Pictures to come soon! BE READY FOR CUTE RED EYES!


----------



## agnesthelion

.....


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Okay, I will try to remember to start switching things around Friday or Saturday then. 

In other news, today at church they had a big event, Muscle Car Sunday, they have a car show, motorcycle slow races, inflatables playgrounds for kids and they had a petting zoo. Well, at this petting zoo, thy had lots of goats, three sheep, two ducks, a very friendly rooster (one with the fluffy feet that Morgan was talkin bout not so long ago), a baby pot bellied pig, a llama, a camel and a fawn in another pen, and an angora rabbit that was literally running for its life!!! I didn't notice him for a while bc he was trying desperately to hide, but then some kids started running after him and he's just running around trying to escape these little heathens! His nose was wiggling 100 mph his eyes were huge and I could tell he was scared. So I kept grabbing the kids, yes I grabbed them, as said "hey don't chase the rabbit ok? They're scared bc they're prey animals, and he looks like he's about to have a heart attack and die" they just went right back to chasing him so I caught another boy and shortened my sentence, "hey stop chasing the rabbit or else he is going to have a heart attack as die!" And seriously...this little boy gave me the GO TO F#%^*ING HELL look! And so I said "well I'm sorry I gotta tell it like it is! I have rabbits so I know this"...yeah he walked off and looked at me again with Devil eyes... 0_o so I told the man who was holding the baby pot bellied pig that I was worrie about the angora and I thought he ought to hold the rabbit instead of the pig. And he was like "Angora?" Well turns out people just take turns *watching over* the petting zoo, so he didnt know the rabbits breed. But he did hold the rabbit while someone else held the pig (it was a tiny thing, like a baby loaf of bread!) but he only held him for 3 minutes (yeah I stayed there that long because Evelyn was grooming the sheep...like a monkey) and put him back down! Then a swarm of kids ran after him again and I went and told Leo and Poppy and my dad was like "well they don't care, they are replaceable objects to them" so I gave up and left. 

Ok, now for pictures.
Here's one of her exploring the great unknown


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Notice the lengthiness, which makes me believe she's a himi


----------



## Katielovesleo3

She pooped. Then laid right next to it. She isn't the bright crayon in the box, good thing I named her after a ditzy blonde lol


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Flop leg!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

"Mmmm I loves hay!"


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Now she looks more like a ball


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

She is an adorable rabbit!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thank you! She is real pretty and she is pretty good at keeping her white coat looking white and shiny! She is a poopaholic though. And her poop/pee does not smell very good either I might add. It's not like "stinky", it just doesn't smell good. Or have no smell like Buster's. 

So I did what Lisa said. I have Phoebe's cage in one corner with the gate wrapped around it so she can go in and out of her cage (she hasn't gone all the way out yet, but I arranged some boxes as stairs and she climbed up them and then went out and back in. Then the small cage is outside of it and Buster has free roam of the room (he is quite happy that way lol. He keeps flopping, this is the most flopping I've ever seen him do, so either I am awesome and he is happy I got him a friend, or maybe he is happy he is out roaming free after being caged up in "timeout" last night (my Buster bite is getting better). So I should start switching them in a week correct? (Phoebe have free roam and Buster be penned)


----------



## Chrisdoc

She´s absolutely gorgeous and I love her colouring. That´s good looking poop so she seems to be OK. 

Houdini and Snowy flop a lot when they´re at other sides of the cage so that´s probably why Buster´s doing it for Phoebe, you might notice Phoebe doing it as well. They seem to be tolerating each other well so they just need to get used to each other´s presence and scents.


----------



## agnesthelion

Katielovesleo3 said:


> . So I should start switching them in a week correct? (Phoebe have free roam and Buster be penned)



Neither bunny should have free roam and not the other. If Buster is out and she is not it could give him a sense of being the "winner" and that is not good. He could also stake claim over the free run area. Going a week before the next switch is too long. This needs to be a daily thing.

Agnes was free run before I got Archie so it was a change for her too but free run became only supervised play time with me there and they were both equal. So if Aggie was out for an hour, I'd sit there the whole time and then Archie would be out for an hour and I'd sit there the whole time. Then the rest of the time they were in their cages next to each other. It's alot of work and very tedious. To make sure they got adequate time out I did this a few times a day.

By switching I mean switching food bowls/toys etc and eventually you will want to switch cages. So each other will stay in each others cage. 

Love the new pics of Phoebe she is a cute lil thang  Her pee might smell worse because she is not spayed yet. Hopefully with her spay and as she gets used to Buster the pooping will get better. A new bunny addition sometimes brings out lots of pooping! Haha


----------



## holtzchick

I agree with keeping them in cages and having neither bun completely free roam as it does make one feel better than the other. The key with bonding is to treat them both completely equally, especially when you are petting and giving treats! 

I would start switching cages after the first few weeks of them getting used to each others scent. Also, I would mirror their set ups as much as possible as that encourages them to eat together, drink together, lay together etc. so having their cages together length wise (so as long as they cannot bite each other through the bars is great!)


----------



## whitelop

She's such a pretty girl! I just had to do some catching up! She's so cute! I think she's a himi too. 
She's a baby and they poop all over the place, she'll get the hang of the litter box soon enough.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

So I contacted the FFA teacher and he said most the rabbits were born at the end of December, so shes ONLY 3 months old! I don't even know how to care for a 3 month old lol! So I had to do some research.

And I have been calling vets to get a quote and see what age they spay. All the vets are a one hour drive away, poor girl. But they are more reasonably priced compared to the local vet (bunch of rip-offs, I used to work there). Woodlands vet gave me the price of $447, that's including the exam, any medications, and pain meds to take home as well. And they don't wait til a certain age, they just go by weight and they said 3lbs. So I weighed her and she is exactly on the dot, 3 lbs. And then I called Pearland vet and they said $64.50 for the exam and $292.00 for the spay and cost of medication and pain meds to take home so total of $357. What do yall think is the best option? I found these vets on the "certified rabbit vets" website so they are both good vets. I would really rather pay a little more and get her spayed ASAP but that might just be the best option for me and not for her. What age did yall get yalls girls spayed?

Oh and this morning I woke up and saw that Buster had pooped all along the edge of the gate around her cage, to mark his territory of course lol. But okay I will do that tonight, I read so many different things I guess I am confusing them all together. I don't know I feel like I read somewhere to keep one free roam and the other in their area and then to switch them. I am possibly going crazy from reading too much lol. Thank yall for bein' patient with me :love: and answering all my newbie 
questions.

Thank you for the compliments


----------



## agnesthelion

Bonding is hard and a lot of work and yes I remember reading different things too. But allowing one free run and not the other is a pretty consistent no-no  Bookmark that article I gave you. I'm not kidding, I read that several times during bonding. Lots to reference back to and I think it's a pert good and consistent tutorial on how to bond. 

Oh my she's just a baby! Yeah hold off on veggies for awhile and you can offer her an alfalfa based pellet if you want. 

Aggie was spayed at 5 months but she's a dwarf breed so they take longer to weigh 3 lbs. My vet mentioned the 3 lb thing too. I paid $110. I am amazed at some of the prices around the country for bunny spays.

To decide which vet is better ask some questions. Like....how many spays a week do they do? Play stupid and ask something like...When should I start fasting my rabbit? If they give you advice to fast then that will tell you right there they aren't an exotic vet. Also, i think bunny savvy vets understand the importance of NOT keeping them overnight for the spay. Rabbits recover better in their own environment. So ask if they will keep her overnight or will they releas her to you same day. Things like that. I just interviewed each potential vet. My vet actually called me back himself, he is an amazing rabbit vet, has been in the practice for 25 years. So the answers he gave me compared to other vets that claim they were exotic vets were very different. I also have a theory that the more expensive does not necessarily mean the more thorough. A good rabbit vet knows they don't need to charge an outrageous amount. I think that's why mine was so reasonable.


----------



## JBun

I agree with Lisa. Just cause they are charging a lot, doesn't mean they are a good rabbit vet. In fact it could even mean the opposite. I'm shocked by those kind of prices as well. The most expensive I found around here was $200, and THAT shocked me at the time. I was able to find a spay neuter clinic that also did rabbits, and they only charged $65 with pain meds. So maybe see if you have a spay neuter clinic that does rabbits. You will want to make sure that they do a lot of rabbits though, so that you know they have lots of experience with it. You could also contact the humane society, or good rabbit rescues, and see if they have recommendations.


----------



## whitelop

Jenny the MOST expensive one you found was $200?! The most expensive one I found was $450! WOW. I paid $190.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

There is NO one even on this side of Houston that offers care to rabbits, and certainly not "certified" vets. Busters neuter was $240 I believe at Atascazoo. They dd a good job and answered all my "stupid" questions like what Lisa said but they're still a rip off. I think the Woodlands vet is more expensive because a lot of wealthy people live there but holy crap why does it have to be so expensive! I wish I lived where y'all do geez! $100 would be great! Okay I will call them back and see if they can answer a couple of questions.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Ok went to the feed store and picked up an alfalfa based pellet, came back gave her a pinch and she gobbled it up


----------



## PaGal

Most businesses whether a store or a vets will charge more or less depending on whether they are located in a wealthier or poorer area. Cost does not tell you whether they are good or not.

I have a vets that is in a poorer area. They charge less but mostly I like them because everyone is friendly and helpful and so far they seem to very good.
The cat we adopted but had to return, we used a vet next door to the shelter hoping to make it all easier on the cat. They charged more. They did however call a few days after his neuter to check up on him. The county this vet is located in is a wealthier county than my usual vets are.

The most important thing is to find a rabbit savy vet.


----------



## agnesthelion

Here is what came up under the house rabbit society for rabbit savvy vets in the Houston area. It's a non for profit website for rabbits but it lists some local vets. I have NO idea anything about these vets or if they are even close to you  just trying to help as much as I can. So these could all be a no-go for you but wanted to post the link just in case:

http://bunnybuddies.org/content/findavet

Here is where i found that. It's a good source for vet questions and possible other vets if you do some searching.

http://www.rabbit.org/vets/vets.html

The highest I found in my area was $290. Most were around $250 and then ironically the bomb-diggity rabbit vet I found charges $110 for spays and $90 for neuters. So yes I tend to believe the more expensive ones might not be exotics. My vet even told me that when you hear a vet say a rabbit spay is more extensive or more dangerous they might not truly know about rabbits. He said since he is so well accustomed to rabbits he feels no bigger anesthesia risk for rabbits than with a dog or a cat.

Any who, just my 2 cents. Best of luck on your search!


----------



## agnesthelion

Here is what came up under the house rabbit society for rabbit savvy vets in the Houston area. It's a non for profit website for rabbits but it lists some local vets. I have NO idea anything about these vets or if they are even close to you  just trying to help as much as I can. So these could all be a no-go for you but wanted to post the link just in case:

http://bunnybuddies.org/content/findavet

Here is where i found that. It's a good source for vet questions and possible other vets if you do some searching.

http://www.rabbit.org/vets/vets.html

The highest I found in my area was $290. Most were around $250 and then ironically the bomb-diggity rabbit vet I found charges $110 for spays and $90 for neuters. So yes I tend to believe the more expensive ones might not be exotics. My vet even told me that when you hear a vet say a rabbit spay is more extensive or more dangerous they might not truly know about rabbits. He said since he is so well accustomed to rabbits he feels no bigger anesthesia risk for rabbits than with a dog or a cat.

Any who, just my 2 cents. Best of luck on your search!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yes, I never meant that the I am going off the price to decide if the vet is good or not. I just meant that I wouldn't mind paying more to get her spayed quickly...but that might not be in her best interest.

I like the Pearland vet, he told the lady on the phone little bonding tips to help me (he thought of that all himself!)  

Lisa: Oh yes! bunnybuddies that's where I went to, to find the vets. I am calling another one that's right in the middle of Houston and he said anywhere from $350-400 WHEW! I am going to need to have a garage sale  Now I am calling the others back that I talked to this morning.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I also called Atascazoo just to get a quote, just out of curiosity and they said $200 but she admitted that they don't get rabbits a lot, but they did answer all my questions correctly and they did a good job on Buster so I don't know. And they don't have an age or weight limit. Interesting. 

The other vets I called all answered my *stupid* questions very well! The Woodlands vet answered all my questions in one sentence like she knew what I was thinking! Man didn't know she could read my mind over the phone! 

Buster is being soo funny! He is being more adventurous, and I am NOT lying....he let me pet him...ON THE FACE! :O It was awesome! He must be verrryyyy jealous in order to let me "violate" him that way teehee. Rosco is also extremely jealous, he's been acting like a sweet little doofus.


----------



## JBun

Katielovesleo3 said:


> Buster is being soo funny! He is being more adventurous, and I am NOT lying....he let me pet him...ON THE FACE! :O It was awesome! He must be verrryyyy jealous in order to let me "violate" him that way teehee. Rosco is also extremely jealous, he's been acting like a sweet little doofus.


 
Bahahahaha! It's amazing what having another rabbit around can do. It sounds like Buster has decided that YOU are *HIS* human, by allowing you to groom him. Lucky you 

I still can't believe vets will charge $400 for a neuter surgery. Especially when it is a fairly simple surgery. But you just have to go with what you feel is the best for your bun.


----------



## Chrisdoc

It must be really here then, I paid 135 Euros for all my three doing which is around 175$ do I did really well. And he did a really good job, they were back to normal in a couple of days. I can´t believe what vets charge over there, I couldn´t afford to have them, I don´t think. I suppose it depends on the vet as I remember when I had my dog, I used to take her to quite an expensive vet but who specialised in dogs and cats. I found this vet as it´s where Houdini and Snowy came from and they breed rabbits as well so I suppose they must have had experience. Plus, I don´t think I know of any other exotic vets in this area.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

It was pretty lucky and I enjoyed it while it lasted but now he says no and I know why hehehehe. You see, I felt bad penning him up because he goes ape wild and he makes that sweet little face that he makes when he begs for food and so I let him stay out all day but now he is penned up exactly like Phoebe. So I'm in here doing business and I hear him scampering around like HAHA IM OUT AND PHOEBE ISNT! I look over and sure enough he is standing by the fridge looking at me so I try to figure out how on Earth he escaped!!! And I grab him up real quick (and picking him up is something I never do bc he hates it) and put him back in the enclosure. 3 minutes later, the same thing. But I figured out he was squeezing through a tiny piece of the gate that was ziptied together. SO I ziptied it further down so he couldn't get through it again. And I go to find him to put him back in and he is on the other side of the room, but I scooped him up again but he WAS NOT HAVING IT! And he tried his hardest to slip away but I kept held him close to me on the floor so he couldn't fly out of my arms in the air and hurt himself. So I tried to calm him down but it wasn't working so I just kinda ran with him like a football and put him back in. Then he went into the empty cage and flopped out, lol. Poor lil buddy!!! So I feel so bad for him cooping him up  

Oh and I let Phoebe have her very first "free-time" she ran around the room exploring and went to see Rosco in the kitchen but didn't get within 3 ft of him. Then she ran into the living room and searched behind the couch, she did good for her first time. That's further than Buster has ever been.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Buster is so smart, finding places to escape. He's a cutie! 

I bet Phoebe liked her time out, she's so pretty!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Aw shucks thank you! 

She sure did enjoy it, I was scared because she got close to some wires (of course I never bunnyproofed bc Buster is a scaredy cat and never even went that far), but she just sniffed them and kept going. I was like WHEW! She's very adventurous. I hope she brings out the bravery in Buster.

And here is what's going on with these two :3


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Aw crap it's upside down I'm sorry. 

Well here's one of Buster cleaning himself!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sometimes they will always find a way, the little rascals. Love Buster cleaning himself, he is such a little cutie. Good that Phoebe is an adventurous soul, she´ll probably be good for Buster once they get together. And if she´s going regularly near the cables, you´ll need to proof as it only takes them a second to cut right through lol.


----------



## holtzchick

Their set up looks great! I like how you used the pen to just divide an equal area! Will be watching for more updates


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes the set up looks great!

And I agree with Chris, you will probably have to bunny proof the wires. And if she starts getting in to other stuff you might have to bunny proof the play area.

And cute Buster picture! He looks so adorable grooming himself.


----------



## agnesthelion

Yup great set up! Buster is too cute cleaning himself


----------



## whitelop

I just saw the other thread asking what Phoebe is and majorv said she was probably a californian. Holy crap! What are you going to do with a 10 lb rabbit?! LOL
Either way, I hope her and Buster bond, because it would be so funny to see a big ass cali and a little lionhead together!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Oh yes I believe bunny proofing is a must now lol. Where do they sell that stuff at that you wrap around the wires?

I am proud of Phoebe, she peed in her litterbox and in her cage there were NO stray poops. :0 but outside the cage there were but it's okay I am just glad there wasnt any pee. And Buster must have put his booty too far over the edge of his litterbox because there was a little bit of dried pee on the ground lol. I am going to get her a little bit of alfalfa to mix with her hay, my dad has some good quality alfalfa for his goats and he was like you need a whole bale? I was like oh no no no just a little bit will be fine. So I am going to mix it. 

Haha, Morgan, I am thinking the same thing. It reminds me of the time I went to Galveston and I saw a really overweight black lady, and she was holding a leash, on the other end of that leash was a tiny little white boy bahahahaha!!!!! So I can imagine a great big o Phoebe one day running around with little Buster heehehe. 

So I am watching Men of Honor. It's amazing to me that people can hold their breath under water for more than 4 minutes. I can hold my breath for about 30 seconds and that's it lol. How long can y'all hold y'all's breath?


----------



## PaGal

You can find rubber tubing at pet stores, they use it for aquariums. You can also use a product called "split poly loom" it is sold at auto part stores. Either one should work. I like the poly loom because it is already has a slit in it because it is used in vehicles motors to protect wiring. It is also very flexible.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Ohhhh okay! Thank you! I will find out if Auto Zone sells it next time I go. 

Speaking of "going" anywhere....My dad bought himself a new truck!....so he said I may drive his old one in the meantime! HOORAY! I HAVE A VEHICLE! MORE ROAD RAGE FOR ME WOOHOO!!! 

I just saw a flea on Rosco so I pulled out my Advantage II which is safe for use on rabbits, thank goodness, and got one syringe, got my .05cc for one and for the other (I gave Phoebe just a hair less bc she is so tiny), and I walked over to Phoebe and told her what was happening and I said "No this isn't a needle, it wont hurt you so you just stay still and lets show Buster how it's done", and she was just eating hay peacefully in her litterbox, reached behind her neck and squeezed it out. All she did...was stop chewing for a moment. I was like "YES! OH MY GOSH YOU ARE THE BEST RABBIT!!!!!!!" she shook herself and went on munching lol. Then I got Buster's ready and well, that was just horrible, I tried to trick him with food but he knew what was happening and so I chased him around a little bit and he jumped in his cage and thumped one big thump at me and I said "NO I am not going to give up! I don't want you to be eaten by fleas, holy crap you should be thankful you terd!" But I managed to corner him and squeeze it onto him, it isn't exactly in the middle, and not quite far up on the neck as I'd like but hopefully it will get the job done. 
THEN, I put the remaining medicine on Rosco and he starts drooling a little puddle! HAHA! He is weird sometimes about strong smelling stuff like that and alcohol and "liquid bandaid" (yes I used liquid bandaid on my dog bc someone told me too but I know it hurts him and so I only did it that once, I wouldn't do it again for sure)


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

That's great you have a truck! Woo Hoo! 

Phoebe is a great rabbit! She seems so calm about things. I laughed when you said Buster was so fussy about it. This a good example of different rabbit personalities.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

It sure is a good example. I can only IMAGINE what everyone else's rabbits are like (being sweet, being able to be picked up, being kissed and in Missy's case...capable of accepting some human licks lol!), and now there's a new little personality and its really cool to experience it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

You really do notice when you have more than one, they are so different and have their own little likes and dislikes. It´s so funny how one is so cuddly and the other is so hard to handle he wriggles so much. Good that Phoebe is such a laid back lady, she might calm Buster down.


----------



## PaGal

Glad you have the truck to drive around, just don't go too crazy with the road rage. Phoebe sounds like a real sweetheart, good thing to since you already have a little stinker at times. 

(\(\
( .. )
,(")(")


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I am worried. This must be how Moms feel. I have heard too many sneezes come out of Phoebe today and yesterday. I thought "ah it's a dusty part of the hay....or...maybe she has seasonal allergies like me lol" but then today she sneezed 4 times in a row and it worries me. That and Busters ears are itchy! He shakes his head a lot and I have already told him that if he shakes too much and will get stuck that way! but he doesn't listen. I've tried looking in his ears but they're real pretty as far as I can see without touching the little monster! Thankfully their vet visit is on the 18th. It can't get here quickly enough. I am thinking about taking her in sooner to another vet :/


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love trucks, it´s being that much higher up than when you´re in a car. 

As long as she´s not sneezing constantly, could it be dust in the hay or could she it be the litter ?? I´ve only heard one of mine sneeze and boy was it weird but it had me watching him like a hawk for hours and it didn´t happen again.

Buster´s ears might not be anything but just check that they´re pink as usual and check there´s nothing in there, you obviously have tried to do that but looks like he´s like Bandy and a little wriggler. I can´t get him still to do hardly anything and a bunny burrito doesn´t work. Can you get leo to hold him while you check him. Check his fur too. And yes, if you feel that you can see anything getting worse, take to the vet asap.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

The problem with Buster is, he doesn't STOP wiggling, bunny burrito only works if you make it tight. I will try to grab him tonight since we have to switch their cages.

She has been sneezing today, I have heard her sneeze twice but I have been gone half the day so yeah. It worries me  I hope she isnt allergic to anything. She usually sneezes after drinking water or eating.


----------



## JBun

A few of mine sneeze after drinking. I think it has to do with the way they drink, and the water gets up their nose.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Ok good because I have never heard Buster sneeze so I thought either she is sick or just real weird. But there's things Buster does that she doesn't do like he has itchy ears apparently and is always shaking or scratching. I am going to catch him tomorrow and look in his ears, I was going to tonight but Leo is a itty bitty bit buzzed right now so I am going to wait lol.... And Buster is a noisy sniffer, when you get real close to him or when he is smelling something really loudly, he makes a wheezy noise. So I hope they both aren't sick because I hate to put Buster through a long drive. 

Phoebe is clumsy...I think because some of her whiskers have been cut. Who the heck does that?! I mean I know kids are curious but if they cant control themselves don't get an FFA project! Oh and I have been switching their water/bowls/toys/boxes/litterboxes and so today I decided to have them switch cages and they didn't seem to like it at first so Phoebe gets this idea that she can be a sneaky lil devil and try to sneak over into her old cage!!! So she gets on top of the little cage which I covered with some kind of clear plastic (Buster has LOVED laying up there), and I had arranged cardboard boxes on top of the larger cage so that Buster could not have tried to jump up there (he never tried but I anticipated it happening) and she just shoved the one out of the way and hopped onto the window sill which is about 4 inches wide so she fit just perfectly. So I hear all the commotion while I am in here working and I get up and sure enough there she is plotting a way to hop back into her pen again lol. So I am like No Phoebe you cant go back in there til tomorrow, Go Back! And I kinda shoo her back towards her area and she gets stuck in between the window, the sill, and the cage, HAHA and I had to pick her up and move her! LMAO. So now I have moved some things around and hopefully she doesn't devise any more sneaky plans


----------



## holtzchick

Good start so far  Hippogryff sneezes when he grooms himself because of all the fur so no worries it could be a number of things!

Poor girl with her cut whiskers! I wonder how long they'll take to fully regrow! I just love bunnies whiskers, they feel so funny on ones face when they're nose bonking you or grooming your hair


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. Now she won't know how wide she is! Thats what the whisker tell cats, how wide they are so they know they can fit. I always wanted to cut my fat cats whiskers because she always got split ends and I hated it. I would tell her to condition and then I wanted to trim. But then she wouldn't know how wide that fat body was and she would get stuck. haha. My dads girlfriend, in the process of shaving her cat when she shaved off like one side of her whiskers. I don't think she was affected by it but she looked retarded for months. haha. Well missing whiskers on top of being shaved, poor cat. 

Anyway, I bet the kids were like me "oh her whisker is split, *snip snip* then they couldn't stop and snipped a few off. hahaha. Poor bun, but I think whiskers grow all the time. She probably isn't clumsy because of the missing whiskers she's probably clumsy because she's a baby. Ellie was really clumsy too. Sometimes she still is a little goofy on her feet. LOL


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Man, Phoebe was doing really good with her litterbox and when I changed them I guess she got "new tank syndrome", I woke up this morning and there were pee stains all over and I said "NO PHOEBE U RELAPSED!!!" Lol. 

Haha, I love the tickly whiskers. Hers are a little pokey bc they've been cut. When my mom was a little girl she cut the mans cats whiskers from down the road. Well she thought that was her cat lol but the man informed her that it was his cat, So she cried. Anyway, she thought that the whiskers needed to be cut apparently but the man was real nice and let her have the cat  
You're right Morgan I guess it is bc she's a baby, plus she's probably never been on laminate floor or on cardboard so she's just getting used to it. Poor itty bitty. Well Leo is going to help me look in busters ears in a little bit. I have some ear cleaner that is safe for rabbits. I am going to use it and I hope that it will help his itchiness. I don't really know what I'm looking for. In a dog I would look for redness and smell for an odor, so I guess it works for rabbits too so I will take a sniff lol. Wish us luck keeping him held tight!!!!!!

Ps I made tacos for supper and I think it is bullcrap that they don't sell Doritos taco shells, they should have like....ALL the Doritos flavored, especially salsa verde, it would be awesome. And I don't buy them from Taco Bell bc I like my tacos with meat, salsa, hot sauce, and cheese. I don't like to ask them to take off the lettuce and crap bc then they just chinch me and give me a teeny tiny bit of meat and pinch of cheese. Grrrr!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

OK! I checked and cleaned his ears and there was crusty junk in the bottom way way way way deeeeeep down!!!! When I put the cleaner down there he whined a little, then I massaged the base of the ear and all that but when I took it out there was nothing dirty on the pad.  WHAT DOES CRUSTINESS MEAN?! :faint:I am scared. What if he contagious and he gives it to her?!?!?!?! NOOOOO!!!!!! 

Okay sorry for the freak out. I rarely ever have sick animals...Rosco had an ear infection once because he played in the water too much lol. He loves to find sticks underwater, stick his face down there and pull them out. But you ask him to go deeper than his belly and he flips balls :] he is so goofy!


----------



## JBun

If he's shaking his head a lot lately, he could have ear mites.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

While looking for info on ear mites and images which are way too gruesome. ((((How do people let their rabbits' ears get that way?!))) I came across a funny pictures I would like to share with yall


----------



## whitelop

LMAO I just laughed way too hard at that cat! Thats so funny. Rowdy parties. 

I hope doesn't have mites! Didn't you say that they have a vet appointment coming up? Well, hopefully it doesn't get any worse and your vet can tell you what it is. 

I love homemade tacos! I also love the doritos taco, but not the cool ranch one. The cool ranch one doens't taste like anything. But I usually don't get those, I get regular tacos and the churros. Because who can resist a churro? What I do is I get three. Two for me and one for my husband, I eat one before I get home and he doesn't know!!!!HAHAHAAHA. Then I save the other one until breakfast the next morning and eat the other churro then! haha. So sneaky! But its the simple things in life that make you laugh and make you happy. Like sneaky churros.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

That is a darn funny cat! Its eyes make it funnier!

Yes, on the 18th, but I am scared that it can get passed around to Phoebe and to Rosco as well, I think on Monday I will take him to the Pearland vet. What if Phoebe already has whatever it is too?! AHHH! x'(

I think the doritos loco taco is almost flavorless they need more cheese on it. HAHA sneaky churros!!!!  Good thinkin'!!!!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

You guys won't believe my two crazy buns. I came back from muddin at 6 am and I go say hi to the rabbits and Phoebe is in the big cage cowered down and Buster is outside of it in the pen! I was like OMG WHAT HAPPENED?!?!?! So I jump in there to get her out and I see all these tufts of hair around the cage. So I put my hands in the cage to pick her up and Buster jumped in the cage too and she looked pretty scared but there was strangers in the house too so that probably scared her that much more. So I put her back in her cage and I think I figured out how she got in there but I am not sure. I checked her to make sure she had no wounds and I couldn't even figure out where the fur came from. Not even 5 minutes later I see her up on top of her cage plotting a way to get over his cage. And the boxes are in her way but she's trying to push them....SNEAKY! So I put even more stuff there so it's too heavy for her to move. 
Can't believe she wanted back over there! 

Y'all think I can just get some ear mite medicine for him and doctor it even though I am not for certain it's ear mites? It can't hurt..right?

Hope everyone's having a good weekend and a happy Easter! :]

Here's a pic of the fur


----------



## JBun

Pheobe!!! I can't believe she wanted back in there. Well, at least you know that they aren't mortal enemies and didn't try to fight to the death. They just need time to get used to each other. The fur may have come from one of them trying to hump the other bun.

You could try treating it yourself, but you have to be very careful to do the right dose. If you go to the vet that Buster has been to before you may be able to just call in and see if they will let you pick up some revolution. If it is mites, you are probably going to need to treat every animal though. Oh, except that I don't think you can just give revolution to Rosco without the vet checking him. And it may not be mites. It could be an ear infection, and you would need antibiotics for that. If it is mites, you may be ok waiting til the appointment in a couple weeks.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh yes, good job they´re not mortal enemies and yes, it looks like it could have been humping. If Buster´s like Bandy, he loses loads of fur, it just pulls out. Little miss Phoebe is a smart little bun lol. 

As for the ear problem, Jenny´s advice sounds great, I´ve never had to treat and would want to make sure I got the dosage right.


----------



## agnesthelion

I'm getting caught up on blogs!! Omg I can't believe they escaped and got to each other! Lol. I agree with Jenny and Chris it wasn't a fight to the death fight and no blood so that's good!

I didn't know Buster was so hard to handle for you. I though maybe since you were training him he was easy to handle! Lol. Imlove the picture of him cleaning himself.

Sorry to hear of his ear issues. But Phoebe seems okay? I thought maybe she brought something home to him. I'm sure the medicine will take care of it.

What did you decide to do with her spay?


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Humping huh? I figured it was from them biting each other but humping makes more sense because there was no blood, no booboo spots or bald patches. Do yall think I should hold off on switching cages until the 18th (Phoebe's spay date at a vet I don't care for but they do a good job, and Buster's going for a check-up) or continue switching them around? He was itchy before she arrived, her only problem is that she STILL keeps sneezing a lot! She sounds like my Poppy when he gets a sneeze attack and sneezes over 10 times. I am very glad they didn't beat each other up! I guess I need to put a security camera on them at all times lol. I am worried about leaving them this weekend, I have another workshop and after my workshop we have to drive to OKlahoma to visit Leo's family for a day or two. I am going to have to get someone to do a morning shift and a night shift.


----------



## whitelop

I hope the sneezing isn't anything. I would be worried about the sneezing. 
I'm leaving this weekend too and I'm worried about leaving all my animals. So I totally understand where you're coming from. I hate leaving my house! haha. I'm sure they'll be fine.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I have been worried about the sneezing and she was nose poking me and she got snot on me. Clear and thin but still. Scary. 

I am going to have our perverted renter Ryan watch them lol.


----------



## whitelop

Oh no not a pervy guy! You should do a count of your undies and then maybe hide them! 

Or you should put something really awkward in your house, like fill it with taxidermied animals or something. I mean all the deer heads you can find, just fill the whole house with them. On the couch drinking a soda, in the fridge. hahahaha. I'm picturing it and its hilarious. 
Thats what I would do anyway.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Haha!!! That's too funny. We have a bobcat in the apartment he is renting from us and he loves it, he even put snowboarding goggles on it.

My aunt and uncle are so redneck with their tiny house and tons of deer head on the wall. I have a picture of it lol. 
She says, "I have an elk, addicks, cowhide, a whitetail buck and three jackasses in my living room lol


----------



## JBun

Have you tried a different litter(like a paper based litter instead of wood based) or different kind of hay, to see if it clears up and is just allergies?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wow, don´t think I could live in that house with all those heads around with all those antlers.....it´s a bit strange seeing them in like a normal house. 

Hope your Little girl is Ok...are you waiting to take her to the vets until the 18th and are you treating her.


----------



## whitelop

Bahahahaha. That living room is amazing! My dad's old room mate had a kangaroo hide! It was SO SOFT! I don't know where she got it, but it was so cool. Not that I condone killing kangaroo's or anything, because they're cute. But it was awesome to pet. bahhaha. I wish my husband would let me have deer heads hanging on the wall. 

Well obviously the guy isn't going to be startled by dead animals. LOL


----------



## agnesthelion

.....


----------



## whitelop

Bahaha. YES SET UP A CAMERA AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS IN YOUR HOUSE WHEN YOU'RE NOT THERE! That could either be AMAZING or SCARY. 
I just had a total Silence of the Lambs flash. HAhaha. I can't even say it on here because its too much. But it doesn't have anything to do with the kidnapping or Lector, but it has to do with Buffalo Bill. LMAO. Sorry.  Where does my mind go? Oh yeah, to the CRAZY place.


----------



## agnesthelion

whitelop said:


> Bahaha. YES SET UP A CAMERA AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS IN YOUR HOUSE WHEN YOU'RE NOT THERE! That could either be AMAZING or SCARY.
> I just had a total Silence of the Lambs flash. HAhaha. I can't even say it on here because its too much. But it doesn't have anything to do with the kidnapping or Lector, but it has to do with Buffalo Bill. LMAO. Sorry.  Where does my mind go? Oh yeah, to the CRAZY place.



Hahahahahahahah Morgan I bet I know where your mind went. Buffalo bill was freeeeeeaky! Are you talking about the scene where he's putting on make up and then stands up for the camera??? Ewwwwwwwww


----------



## whitelop

YESSSSSSS LISA! Thats exactly where I was going! But I didn't want to say too much because jeez, that was a crazy scene and it was hilarious and disturbing at the same time! I love that movie!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I haven't tried different litter or hay yet, I'll have to give that a try. I decided to wait to treat them. Well, I am planning to go to tractor supply to get some of that paste, but I cant make it today. Maybe tomorrow. Ugh, so I am in charge of the invoicing and it has to be done on the first of the month and I got it ALL done everything printed out and then I didn't have enough envelopes -_- grrr. So I asked Leo to go to office depot since he was running to town and he got ink while he was there....and forgot the envelopes! THE MAIN REASON I ASKED HIM TO GO!!!!!! WHY?!?!?!?! So I have to run up to office depot dang it! 

Glad y'all got a kick out of their living room hehehehe!!!! I love the elk personally, and I love their meat too, yummyyy!!!! I SOOOO wish I could get a video camera and set it up in there! But the good news is that I can view our security cameras from my phone so that's pretty cool and I can make sure he feeds them both morning and night. That is scary to imagine him dancing around putting on lipstick!!! HAHAHA!


----------



## whitelop

I love elk meat! Its so good, elk tacos are delicious! hahaha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Never had elk meat, well, we don´t have them over here so that´s not on the menu. I have had kangaroo and ostrich and buffalo but no elk lol.

I love silence of the lambs as well, I was watching a documentary about Jodie Foster and in the scene where she´s in the dark, they didn´t actually do it in the dark but you can see, at one point, a shadow on her...bet you ´ll look for that now the next time you watch it. Buffalo Bill was a bit scary though.


----------



## holtzchick

I'm really blanking... it's been a while since I've seen Silence of the Lambs but I just love hannibal Lector! Even more so, I loved Hannibal Rising, and Gaspard Ulliel, the guy who played a young Lector ... He rocked that roll and he looked so **** good doing it too  Favorite actor and he's French, can't argue with that. 


ANYWAYS, not to get off topic, I think that's great that you're able to see him feed your buns.... ahhaha you should call him as he's feeding them and say "OH you might want to move the bowl to the left" or something specific of that sense, he'll be like wtff!! I always hate when I'm in the middle of something and someone happens to call and asks about that specific thing that I'm doing, I'm like how did they know?!!? :O


----------



## JBun

If you decide to get the paste to treat the mites with, you will have to give it orally instead of putting drops in the ears like you would do with the injectable ivomec. You also need to be careful to get the dosage right, as it can be a little bit difficult to do with the paste wormer, but it is possible.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Never had elk tacos. The next time we get elk meat I will have to make tacos out of it lol. 
It has been a LONG tie since I saw silence of the lambs, heck I wasn't even old enough to watch it. 

I can only see him outside. I *WISH* I had a nanny cam in the house to watch him though! I would! I would call him and say, "Hey do you mind sweeping that poop up? Oh and don't put the hay on that side of her litter box, put it on the OTHER side!!!" lol. That would be too cool. 

I wrote him out some very informative easy to read sheets. One that explains that "This one is Phoebe and this one is Buster", and I drew pictures of them lol. Then I put that hay is most important and the instructions on feeding pellets and hay and alfalfa and veggies. Then the other sheet says at what time to feed what and to check for water and all that good stuff. And I stole Morgan's idea, wait...I think it was someone else's idea...I forget now, and put veggies in a ziplock and put a craisin or a half a baby carrot in it. He will like that lol. 

I still haven't got to go to tractor supply yet, I was going to go yesterday then I had to go to stupid office depot ''''' and by the time I got back it was 5 and then we got some nice storms all night and the lights flickered several times but never went out. We are supposed to get some more rain today, well, tonight because the rain is SLOOOOWWWWWLY rollin' along. There was a bunch of golf ball sized hail in parts of Houston and it did a lot of damage, but we didn't get any here  So I will just go get it when I come back, I don't want to get the dosage wrong, then him die while I am gone. If he dies I need to be here to save him! heck, maybe I should just wait til the 18th...now I am scared I am gonna kill him lol.


----------



## agnesthelion

Katielovesleo3 said:


> It has been a LONG tie since I saw silence of the lambs, heck I wasn't even old enough to watch it.




That makes me feel really old!


I've had elk meat. Yup pretty good! But again, I like everything. In fact last night I had made a pasta salad and my hubby had a little discard pile he was picking out the green peppers and the mushrooms. I was teasing him about it and then I was trying to think of a food that I would refuse to eat. I cant even think of one. 

Katie it is stressful leaving town but it sounds like you have made a good instruction sheet for him. I'm sure things will be fine. I stressed too but all went good!!


----------



## whitelop

Lisa, my husband makes the same pile of stuff! OR he puts the stuff on my plate and I eat it. I'm not picky either. EXCEPT, German potato salad. I don't like warm potato salad. Ew. 

I love all the Hannibal movies, they're all good. hahaha. 

I'm sure your buns will be fine while you're gone Katie!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Well, we were gone for a LONG time. Oklahoma had some bad weather so we had to stay another day. It was really fun. We also stopped at the casino and they didnt have but 4 table games (grrr! No roulette!) but we played some slots. And won a little!!! 

So yeah, Ryan did feed them but it was soooo messy there was poop everywhere and it smelt like a barn! So as soon as I got back I did a deep clean and cleaned EVERYTHING! And I actually switched their places because Phoebe has learned how to escape. Also, just until we were back from Oklahoma I stopped switching them. So, Phoebe's spay is on Thursday. I can't wait! She is almost a potty Jedi now! No more pee in the ground, and not as many poops. Buster however has a new habit of peeing ON the fence that divides their two pens. He's so naughty!!!!! So I am wondering should I not be switching them after her spay? To give her time to heal and not be too stressed by moving around every day?

Then on Friday my friend Megan came to stay the weekend. I got a sunburn and we went to nearby park for atvs and such and so last night we went out there and got muddy and partied at the cemetery. Freaky huh? It was a slave cemetery. But I was so drunk off strawberitas that I didnt care. Saw some people I went to school with. Found out that my ex, Blue, who has been deployed overseas and he's in the Marines, came to visit last weekend and his woman/gf/fiancée/wife lady has been cheating on him. It just made me so upset. He doesn't deserve that, he is a really good guy and also I gotta say that I really hate this crap! I mean, they go over there to fight for our country and their b*tch (or a$$hole) is going to mess around on them?!?! If they don't love the other person and just can't wait for them, let a muckalucka know! Don't screw around behind their back!!! Argh! It just infuriated me and I HATED Dear John because of that. It was dumb.

Anyway, how are y'all doing?!?! I have to catch up on everyone's blogs!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

The picture above was in Oklahoma City OK and the trees were beautiful and frozen!!! It was soo cool! I know y'all see it all the time I'm sure because y'all get to see a lot of snow.
And another picture of a cool tree!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

She is so cute


----------



## whitelop

She is so cute! I love her little points! Good luck with her spay! 
I hope you guys had fun in Oklahoma, it sounds like you had fun when you got back! haha.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I don't usually drink a lot so I had a terrible headache. 

I am getting more and more nervous about her spay. Apparently they do a LOT of spay and neuters and nail trimming but not any kind of overall exams. I asked if they could test Phoebe's snot (I guess), and see if she had pasteurella (sp?) and they said no we don't generally do exams (-_-) <---my face. But they will check Busters ears for mites... I think it's time to find a new vet! Ugh.


----------



## Chrisdoc

She is so gorgeous, her points are indeed beautiful. Haha, they were Ok but smelly. It doesn´t do any harm to clean everything from top to bottom now and again so you had an excuse. Love the pics, it does look really lovely. Oklahoma, you´ve started me singing lol. How´s little Buster, I´ve missed him.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thank y'all, I love her points too. I think she is a Californian, it seems like she's grown, we will see how much she weighs on Thursday, I believe the last time I weighed her she was 3-3.5 lbs at 3 months. Now she's 4 months and she seems a bit heftier lol. 
Haha, yes I did have an excuse. I cleaned from 6pm to at least 930pm. :| it was almost never-ending. Then as soon as I put them back Buster goes crazy! He poops everywhere, pees right in the fence! And is just running aroun like a nut!!!! So I locked him up for time-out and cleaned it all back up. -_- I let him out and he goes right back to pooping everywhere!!! So I gave up for the night lol. I think he was trying to tell me something...probably a mix of "b*tch please you better gimme my big litterbox back! And hey woman I want to be back where I was! And oh really?!?! You think you can clean everything?!?! Bahahahaha yeah ok take this: *peeeeeeee* muahahaha!!!!" Yep. Pretty sure that's what he was saying. 
Other than that he has been doing good and he hasn't been scratching/shaking his ears a WHOLE lot. 
Also Phoebe hasn't been sneezing *AS* much 
Picture of Buster eating his salad


----------



## Katielovesleo3

>8[ I hate this phone right now. All my pics get turned around!!!!! GRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thank you! 
ahhh yes, Phoebe escaped a few times and he had to put her back!he did an OK job but he would not be good for the job again.

Phoebe binkied. It was amazing. Then she went up to see Buster through the fence and he stuck his nose through and she rubbed her chin on him. It was sweet. Is she trying to say that he is hers now or what?
Also, she is getting a dewlap! I will post a picture! Do y'all see it?!


----------



## JBun

Hahaha, chinning Buster  What did he think about that? My bunnies do it to me, but I don't know that I've seen them do it to each other yet. 

Yep, definitely a dewlap going on there. My Pip is starting to grow a dewlap too. Dakota's always had a gigantic one. Though probably not as big as Reuben's manlap, but not many a bun can top that!


----------



## Chrisdoc

definitely see the dewlap but it is cute. Mine chin me and everything else in the room but I´ve seen them chin each other...she´s definitely saying he´s mine, hand off haha.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie chins my cats! haha. Its so funny. 

Oh I love her little dewlap! Its so CUTE!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Buster didnt even care. He has stopped trying to bite her or growl at her through the fence. He's bein sweet now.

Lol "Manlap" I think it is cool to have a dewlap so they have somewhere to rest their head, like a pillow that goes everywhere with them lol.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol Ellie is so funny. "My kitty" her chin says lol. I have to show y'all the funniest picture I've ever taken of Phoebe! Bahaha


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Oh and I started the hometown thread we all wanted to start! Morgan already knows but see is the link for every one else too! 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f17/hometown-thread-74405/


----------



## whitelop

She looks SO cute! And comfortable! haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I just love it when they sprawl out like that....shows she´s a happy bun...she is sooooo cute.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Well I am glad she is happy  Thank yall for the compliments. 

So I ran out of Bunnybale hay....  I had to buy KAYTEE from walmart. and I open it smell it, (it smells okay I guess) then reach in and it gives me a paper cut!!!!! :banghead
The smallest cut just HAVE to cut the worst don't they?!?! and its right on my thumbs where it bends 

So what do yall think? Think I should hold off on switching them until after she heals from the spay? 

Today was unsuccessful for me, I had a lot of things to do and my friends asked if I would PLEEEEASE go to the ER with her and her son who are both sick. So I say yes unwillingly and drag myself to the dumb ER and we were there ALLLL DAYYYY! Until 4, so 4 hours!!!! GRR! Will never do that again. Out of the 6 things on my to do list I only did three and supper is just now ready cause I had to make it so late. 

Also, do yalls rabbits *PREFER* hard surfaces to lay on or softer surfaces? like a towel or blanket? I find that Buster prefers to lay on hard surfaces like his tile or on top of his pink crate lol. I gave him a towel a few times and he likes to just pee on it haha!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Hey yall. Buster here, Mom is mean and making me go to the vet tomorrow. She said that they're going to clip my nails and look all up in my little ears! S'not fair!!!! *bunny butt*

!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway, Phoebe has to go too, she's supposed'ta get some kind of operation kinda like I had. She isn't going to like that. We are scared. Mom got a new carrier especially for Phoebe and I get the silly pink one. She might as well stick little flower stickers all over it and write "My little Princess" over the entrance. Yesterday I decided to be super crafty and move my carrier ALL BY MYSELF! 3 whole feet to the left, then I put my pop-tart box in the entrance and jumped on top of it and slept :3 it was fun! Well, that's all from me, wish us luck tomorrow!
:brownbunny


----------



## sweet_buns

Oh he is just so bloody cute! I just wanna give his kisses and snuggles!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I have to admit I have a really soft spot for your little Buster, he is so funny. 

Mine like both. They do like to lie down on the little rugs I have on the floors for them and on the blanket I put in front of the sunny window. But Bandy often sits on the floor or on a towel on the shelf under the coffee table and so does Houdini so they do both. Probably starting to lie on the floor now as the weather is getting hotter and the floor is marble and is probably cooler.

Will be thinking of Phoebe, let us know how she does.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thank y'all! We are at the vets now. They looked in busters ears and found scabs and around the scabs it was "ulcerated" and they said its not mites its an infection of some sorts but they are prescribing Revolution. He also got his nails trimmed  yay. They had SOOO much fun with that haha. Fur is literally flying all around the room! Ha!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

UPDATE! Ok they confirmed he has a yeast infection in his ears so they applied the Revolution and gave me "miconosol lotion 1%" to drop two drops in his ears TWICE a day for FOURTEEN DAYS! That's 28 times that I have to catch him. He is going to hate me. After I told Leo, he looked at me and said, "Can't we just go ahead and eat him now?" I rolled my eyes and said NO, plus I already paid for his visit and his drops, butthole!

So I just got home and let Buster out and he was so happy. He ran into his cage and shook off and licked himself and used the toilet lol. HE HATED THE DR! I don't blame him though, I warned them, and told them that he was not going to be easy and that's he is just a liiiiittle loco!!!! And they are sitting there holding the cage vertically trying to get him out and hes like "F*** THAT SH*T I AM STAYING IN HERE!!!!!!!!!" So they had to disassemble the crate hahahahaha! Dumbasses. Then they think they can just stick a cotton swab in his ear? They have to be kidding right?!?! He FREAKED out. I was surprised he didn't make his crazy whiny noise. I am sure I will hear it plenty over the next 14 days. I am freakin thrilled.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie you had me in stitches...I can imagine the doctor trying to get Buster out of there, I would have loved to have read both his and Buster´s minds, that would have been funny. 

And I can just see you chasing him and then trying to coax him with something just to catch him....if he´s anything like Houdini. I had to get him under the dining room table yesterday and block of both sides so I could grab him...that´s after he´d escaped from his enclosure. No way to sneak up on him :nonono:


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I wish I could have read their minds hahaa! The woman (whom I am assuming now is not a professional) was thinking omg is this rabbit feral? 

Luckily since he has less running room he will likely be easier to catch, I feel bad for him though because I know how much he hates it  poor buddy. I *WAS* in the process of teaching Buster to go to his crate. and he was doing a great job, but after today I think he will be scared of it for a little while. Oh well, that just means more training yay


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lisa, I agree He CAN be grumpier than Archie I think, but when you don't want to pet him, touch him, pick him up, then he is a sweetie lol. And you're right, he is and he sure does know it. I wouldn't sh8t him, he is my favorite terd lol. thank you for the good luck! We will need it!

OK she is back home and all is well. At the vets, (DUMB PEOPLE) the people were nice and everything but it makes me mad that they know nothing about rabbits, yet, on their sign out front they have a huge rabbit on it!!!! The girl at the front didn't know if she has stitches that needed to be removed or not so then they got someone to bring her out and then she reached in, got her out of the crate BUT the girl grabbed her by her scruff! I was so shocked I just gasped and my eyes got all big and the girl looked at me and back at Phoebe and fixed her big stupid hand and held her correctly! We then saw that she had the glue stuff, not actual stitches. Then another girl took Phoebe and was telling me how she thinks she is a "beautiful California white" and that she wishes she had a rabbit and then proceeded to hug and cuddle her. And I was like -_- thank you, yeah, she doesn't look too happy right now...and theyre quite high maintenance. Ok well lets go Phoebe!!! And she put my little high bunny back in her crate. My overall total with Busters nail trim and ear checkup my total was $284 WHEW! Goodbye money! Goodbye evil hormones! And hello bonding time for the two goobers! 
OH and the vet said theres no way to prevent yeast in the ears???! WTH that makes no sense! Of course there has to be a way! 

We got back around 2 but I have been doing chores and eating lunch and what not. She has mostly been in her crate still and she has came out about a foot, pooped and peed on the towel that was laid out. I put hay in her crate so she didn't have to go out far to get some. I put her water close too. Then I came up with a rather good idea.... I thought well maybe she pooped here because she doesn't want to climb in the litter boxes, I don't blame her.... so I got a cardboard box and cut it down and made it into a litter box with a way in and out but she hasn't used it yet. She actually came out of her crate again and used the bathroom on the towel....again.


----------



## PaGal

Glad to hear she is home and moving around, at least a little. I don't know how but somehow I missed your whole day and just caught up with it all now. The trip sounds like it was a lot of fun.  

I love the pic of her sprawled out. I think her coloring makes it even cuter!


----------



## whitelop

Whether shes pooping on a towel, at least shes pooping! 
Glad she made it through well. Cheers to a speedy recovery!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Great to see she´s back home and I´m sure she´ll be feeling a lot better after the first 24 hours.. Bet you really had to bite your tongue in the vets....Hope to see some pics of our now spayed Little princess...nose rubs and bunny kisses for Phoebe from my three. :bunnyheart


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thank you. And thanks all for the good wishes!
She peed all over the floor and there is a lot of poop. It's ugly poop, all different sizes some are not very round or oval  she did eat her pellets but doesn't look like she has ate much hay and she's a hay fanatic so I thought that's odd. She has the saddest look on her face and they put that crap on her eyes during surgery and so I looks like she's been crying. 

I been watching CNN waiting for them to catch the bad guys. Well, bad guy now.


----------



## whitelop

Maybe give her less pellets and that will help with the hay eating. I think its pretty important that they eat lots of hay after the surgeries. 
Its so good that she's eating and pooping though!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yay I came in here after my shower and she was eating some hay that i put in her crate, so I put some fresh hay in there and she are it for about 3 minutes and I took a picture of her for y'all. It's like looking at pictures of a mom after she just gave birth. 

I think this entire ordeal is just plain weird. They have other videos of the marathon when they were insisting people and telling everyone to be calm saying "this is a drill" I will post the link to the video. [ame]http://youtu.be/axQtAFtmtVA[/ame]
I really enjoyed the Uncle, calling them losers and stuff haha. I caught the last part of the Aunt. They both sounded so angry! Like they're mad at us and the uncle is like I LOVE AMERICA! Yelling it all mean-like haha.

Yes I agree I bet he's going to be a coward and kill himself.


----------



## Chrisdoc

What a great picture of Phoebe, she´s doesn´t look so bad considering, she´s just feeling sorry for herself right now but she´s such a pretty girl. 

I´ve been following it here, amazing how the whole place has come to a halt besides looking for this guy. I do hope they catch him alive just we can find out why they did it. It is amazing that with mobiles and technology,we now see everything as it happens wherever you are in the world.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

They got the bad guy!!!!! :yahoo:
I'm glad they got him alive. 

Yeah she is doing better. Buster is being a brat though, I assume she smells different so now he is going nuts and trying to bite her through the fence and growl at her. I am wondering if I should put something there to prevent that. But she just doesn't seem to care. Wonder if she's still high on the medicine. I know that her urine smells terrible and weird I think that must be from the medication they had her on. Poor wittle Phoebe!


----------



## whitelop

Maybe if you have some cardboard or something to put up where he can't get to her through the fence. That way when you DO start to bond, he won't have a resentment towards her formed. Gah, does that even make sense? It probably doesn't I'm watching this scary ass movie and I can hardly think straight. 

Maybe he'll calm down when shes her normal smells back. Did they give her pain meds for home?


----------



## Katielovesleo3

That makes sense. That was actually my idea, was cardboard put up on her side because I doubt she will try taking it away. Guess we will find out. She is feeling a LOT better she is laying in the floor, she peed in her litter box twice and she has been hopping around more and periscoping around a little. She let me pet her for about 5 minutes and then she went to lay down again. She has been eating all her hay well so I am proud of her. What movie you watching?
Actually they did NOT send her home with any meds, I thought they were going to but they didn't. I wondered if I should call them back about that.


----------



## JBun

They didn't send you home with metacam for a spay? Are they insane? She may be fine, but a spay is a real surgery. I couldn't imagine not having some sort of pain relief if I just had surgery. I would ask them for some metacam suspension. It will help her feel more comfortable, and if you have some left over, it is always nice to have on hand for those late night bunny emergencies.


----------



## whitelop

Yeah thats probably the reason she doesn't want to be pet, because her little tummy probably hurts! But at least if she is in a little pain, she's still eating, thats a good thing. 
I know I wouldn't want to have a surgery without pain meds. Even my rooster attack finger needed pain meds, I couldn't handle it.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yeah those A-holes didnt send her home with no metacam!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, my poor little girl....she will be feeling sorry for herself. Glad to see she´s moving about more, that sounds good and she´s peeing and pooping well. A big huggy for Phoebe.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

She's back to her normal curious happy self. She seems to not be lifting her rear when she walks and she has been very happy to see me and her hay (of course) lol, she's been usi g the litter box more but a few accidents on the floor and I have seen a few specks of blood (should I be worried?) I figured it was normal but I'm curious. Now time for a few pics


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Poopin' n eatin'!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Hi there!!!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Feeling a bit better!!!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

My grandparents 50th anniversary party yesterday


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wow Katie they look really young, don't look old enough to have been married 50 years :biggrin2:

I just love Feebs colour, she´s such a pretty girl, she certainly looks as though she is feeling better....way to go girl lol.


----------



## whitelop

She is such a pretty girl! I love her points. 

Your grandparents do look young. My husbands grandparents have been married for like 60 years and grandpa is 80 and grandma is 78. Thats a long time to be with someone and we wonder why they bicker. LMAO old people fights are the BEST!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Chris, I told my nana and Bubba you said that they look young and she was like "oh really?!?! how sweet! now who said that?" Lol, so I had to explain the forum and how we talk about our rabbits and their poo heehee!!!

Thank y'all I think she's a cutie too! 

I agree old people fights are hilarious! I love when Nana yells at Bubba to take off his DANG shoes at the door! She says "you cat read the sign I wrote on the door?" Lol, but she NEVER uses curse words so it's all "Clean" bickering! Lol!!! I love it!


----------



## PaGal

Glad to hear she is doing well and eating , just love her color!

I would have never guessed they have been married that long! 

I laughed out loud at your grandma yelling at your grandpa about his shoes...I can see me doing that to my hubby when we are 90 because no I don't allow shoes in the house. The kids are great about it, sometimes even embarrass company by pointing our rule out to them when they wear shoes in but hubby does it at least once a day and then just clamly says "don't fuss at me" when I gripe about it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, honestly they do both look great, bet they broke a few hearts in their youth...that is so funny her shouting at your grandpa to take off his shoes...good job I don´t have a bf or a hubby or I´d be the same...I do that with my mom now, don´t do this and don´t do that...haha, she is not amused.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol he just says "don't fuss at me"? Lucky! If I gripe too much at Leo he just acts rude >:| I will have to break him of that. When he gets home from mudding I get mad at anyone who's with him and yell at them for tracking anything in the house. They're terds.

Hey so I should start switching bowls and things again now right?


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Ugh - I feel like such a butthead, I haven't signed on here in forever, since before you even got Phoebe... (which by the way; I decided, I love that name for her)... but of course we have been keeping up with one another through facebook <3 (Thanks for being my friend)

Also, thank you for checking up on me, knowing that I live very close to Boston, I really felt good about that, and appreciate it. [: Luckily we are all on fine here, and they caught the bastard, although (I may be wrong here but I was skimming through some of the last couple of pages) there is some sketchy things up in their air conspiracy wise... I saw you post about them saying it was a drill, etc... what. the. f**k.? (Excuse my P's and Q's  but really??!.. Something doesn't add up.)

Anyways, I'm going to go back and read some more of your blog


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. I yell at my husband every day about his shoes. I'm weird about shoes in the house. I'll wear shoes in the house, but they're clean. I usually wear slippers because I don't wear slippers outside. My front door has a rug in front of it and the back door doesn't because the door won't allow it. He always comes in the back and tracks all kind of stuff into the kitchen. Then I walk in and see it and flip out! Then the icing on the shoe cake is when he leaves his shoes in an awkward place and I trip over them after yelling about stuff being tracked in. LOL 
I always take my shoes off though, because I always hose my flip flops off outside and my rain boots. I have a pair of the rubbery rainbow flip flops and they're my outside flip flops, they're SO easy to spray off, then my rain boots are my chicken coop boots and those get scrubbed and rinsed every day. I scrub my flip flops down once a week. Writing that out sounds kind of crazy. haha.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Those Lion king ones are amazing!! the one with Kovu honestly.. I thought that that was a picture from the movie, you did such a great job... AGAIN, I know I'm so far behind.. catching up here!! haha just wanted to comment on that


----------



## PaGal

My hubby only says Don't fuss at me because he knows he's wrong. That is like one rule I am adamant about. There are so many things I remember that he likes or doesn't like it's the least he can do is not wear shoes in the house. I know which of his coffee cups are his favorites and when I make him coffee I always remember to give him a favorite. All kinds of crazy things like that I remember.

We have sandy soil where we live. When we tore up half the carpeting in the house for the renovation there was a ton of sand under the padding. I don't want that to happen with our new carpet. Plus I am barefoot in the house almost always. If you have heard of the story "The Princess and the Pea" well that's me but with bare feet and dirt. There can be one tiny, teeny speck of dirt on the floor and I will feel it when I step on it. I don't want to walk on dirt in my home. 

I either wear my work boots outside, which are easy because I usually just slip them on. I only tie them if I'm doing something where I want to know my footing is secure like climbing a ladder. Or I will wear my flip flops outside. I work in the garden with flip flops because I always get dirt in my shoes in the garden anyway. This way I can scrub them and my feet off at the hose before coming in.

I'm sure when we get chickens I'll buy boots for that. The rain boots make sense.

I'm not a total jerk though about it. Under certain circumstances not taking off shoes is ok. If he got hurt and needed first aid I wouldn't fuss.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Danielle, yeah, you've been gone too long! You're welcome, I been watching scary shows where crazy people just kill random people and they don't care or anything so I was like ohhh I wonder how close she is to Boston and the surrounding area?!? So but yeah, about the conspiracy crap, I'm not real sure. I'm thinkin that I just don't trust anything the govt says anymore, did you watch the video? I'm just confused about the whole situation. Oh and thank you for the compliments on my picture :]

Morgan, OMG I have done the same thing, I am yelling at him about either tracking mud inside or something then I tripped over his giant shoes!!!! I was pretty pissed off! Do you make him leave his shoes outside? Several times when I would leave my shoes outside the next day there would either be a frog in it which is totally scary to feel with your toes!!!! Or spider lays eggs in em and you have tons of baby spiders running up your leg....NOT COOL!
That's good you clean your flip flops, when I see girls wear yellow or white flip flops and they have this big black footprint mark in them, I get grossed out. 

Lol Denise, "if he needed first aid" hahaha :'D 
I agree, I just wear flip flops if I'm getting down n dirty in the dirt or mud bc you can just spray those bad boys off. I just bought some rubber boots for mudding and I think I may use those for gardening as well. I just hate it when I gripe at Leo or his friends about tracking mud in, and then he says "it's ok woman, it's just a little dirt, you can mop tomorrow" :grumpy: are you serious? If he was in charge of cleaning he would understand that mopping isn't a every creaking day thing!!!! Grrr!!! I promise I wont kill him in his sleep...but, I may have a bad dream and "accidentally" kick him in his shin!!!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Today Phoebe tried cilantro, she liked it. So far she's tried parsley, green leaf lettuce, red leaf lettuce, cilantro, and she refuses to eat a bite of celery or a Cheerio. It is ok to give her one tiny bit a day right? Also, she's still eating 1/2 cup of alfalfa based pellets and PLENTY of Timothy hay each day. She goes through one of those small kaytee bags in a week lol. How long are babies supposed to be on alfalfa pellets til?


----------



## whitelop

No I don't make him leave his shoes outside, I make him put them in the foyer though. But I leave my rainboots outside for the most part, because I don't want to track unnecessary chicken poop in the house. I shake those bad boys out when I put them on and I always want to cry when I put my foot in them because I'm scared to death there is a HUGE spider in there because we have the worlds largest spiders in my yard. I've already found on in my boot that was the size of my palm and I found a small one in my leather gloves, but you can only shake a glove out so much. LOL I hate it sometimes. I find frogs all over the place though, toads more. I was just pulling weeds and a toad jumped onto my hand, at first I screamed because I thought it was a spider then I got a good look and really screamed because it was a toad and it really scared me. I'm not scared of them, but he startled the crap out of me. It all happened within a split second and I had already seen a HUGE spider, like handsize. My hub came running and I was laughing and catching my breath because my heart stopped and he was like WHAT? I told him a toad and he said I was such a girl. haha. I was like I'm not! He SCARED me! As I was still sitting with a toad on the back of my hand. LMAO

I scrub my flip flops all the time, with bleach and a scrub brush. So no foot prints for me. I hate that too though, its so gross. I'm like, I know the street is dirty, but wash your feet and your flip flops, ya nasty. (sorry, just had a thats so raven moment) hahhaa. DONE!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

AHH!!! I am finally caught up!!! [: I am going to update Tucker & I's blog now


----------



## whitelop

Old people fights! My dad and I were walking out of a grocery store one day like 8 years ago and we were behind this old couple. We around them because they were slow and I don't remember what the lady was saying, but the husband stopped and yelled "damnit Ethel, you're crazy as hell today! Just crazy as hell!" Then continued to walk up the parking lot to their car. They were like 85. It was amazing.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Hahahaha Ethel!!! That's funny! also bc I know someone who went to school with my dad, she would clean our house for a while. And we liked to make fun of her name and say, your name belongs to a 90 year old woman not a young hot mom like you!!!! Lol. Then I would practice my East Texas voice and call her name hahaha! 

Omgosh that's funny about the people in target too. Lol!!! 

I didnt ever get it answered :'( I understand about getting all sidetracked. That Archie!!!! Tsk tsk tsk! I have to wait until 3 weeks after her spay? Or 2? And I am starting to switch bowls, toys, liter boxes, and little cat carriers again and then their cages soon as well.

So I woke up and since Phoebe binkied and ran to the fence to greet me so excitedly, I decided to let her out while Buster ate his greens, and then put her up and let Buster out. Well, buster is ok to her when they are next to each other but once Phoebe gets her time out of the pen he gets ticked off and growls at her and tries to bite her so I clapped my hands and yelled NO! And he was like holy sh1t what was that?!?! But he went back to doing it so I nudged him away with the bottle of vinegar and he ran away lol. So I guess he still think that is ALL his territory I reckon. Also, pretty funny....yeah so I was in the enclose meant and wanted to jump over, idk what I was thinking, guess I say with the rabbits too long. So I almost brought down the whole fence hahahah the poor guys got so scared! I yelled I'm sorry!!!! I never said I was a graceful person **** it! Hahaha!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Just bought 50lbs of Timothy hay from oxbow. Hopefully we don't go through it in a month lol. I was trying to decide between them and Sierra whatever but I quickly calculated that Sierra place was more expensive. But oxbow had free shipping so that's nice. So I paid $64.99 whew!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Old people are so funny. I´ve had a few run ins with my mom this week....she is so stubborn and never admits she´s wrong and says awful things and then says she can´t remember.....I suppose the good thing is that most of the time she doesn´t remember what she said a couple of hours ago. I have such funny conversations with her as she´s a bit deaf and refuses to wear her hearing aids and we have these weird conversations where I ask her something, she doesn´t understand and says something completely unrelated to what I asked her.....it´s weird watching the TV with her as she doesn´t follow any of it and I spend all the time missing it to tell her what´s happening.....scary, I hope I don´t end up like that yikes.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

I got some oxbow western timothy hay to try at petsmart, I have officially started running low of my other hay.. I don't think Tucker eats LOTS of hay, but I know he does munch once in a while... 

50lbs is a whole lot! How long would that usually last you ?


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I don't know I have never bought 50 lbs before!!! LOL! We will see how long.
Phoebe eats a lot more hay than Buster does that's for sure. She gets REALLY excited when I get the hay out to refill her box. Speaking of which I really need to get another hay rack for her bc as soon as I put the hay down, she (with her paw) digs into the bottom or center of it and I duess shes looking for the good stuff? Bc I used to give her alfalfa but she just ran out last week, I need to get some more from my dads, when can I cut off alfalfa altogether?

LOL Chris! Awww your poor mama. My Nanny (great grandmother) had alzheimers and I would be trying to watch tv at my grandmothers and she would be asking me the same questions over and over and over and I got irritated trying to answer the same ones and I missed all my program  But now shes gone so I am glad I missed my program to talk to her 
I hope I never lose my hearing either. Leo is going to make himself lose hearing bc he listens to his radio so dad-gummed loud! AND he has terrible eyesight!!!! So I can imagine us old and gray and I am yelling at him but him not answering back cause he cant hear damnit and cant see sh*t so he probably wandered off into the road lmao.


----------



## PaGal

It's all just too funny!

The funny thing is my hubby was raised by his grandparents and they were really strict. Actually now a days they would have definitely been considered abusive but he was taught to clean and grew up doing so. He has cleaned his own places before when he was single and when he was single after the kids and while being married come to think of it so he knows what cleaning the floors is like and I scrub mine on my hands and knees, he knows that too. 

We do some of the old people stuff now. His job is noisy as well as his hobby/sport and although he wears ear protection I swear his hearing is not so good so he does that to me with the tv and most times it's at night and kids are in bed so I can't just crank the volume up so I am always having to tell him what was said then I miss what was just said while I was talking to him so then I rewind the tv and the 30 minute show turns into an hour. 

We both mistake what the other has said and reply with something completely unrelated. Some times it's hilarious the things he will think I have said. I swear we are not that old!

I vowed years ago that I would start acting senile when I turned 50 (if I'm not already) just so I can mess with people and laugh to myself!

Morgan, what I do with my gloves is to lay them down on the concrete and then I stomp on them that way if there is a spider in there it will at least be a dead one and not bite me. Too many darn black widows here.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Buster chinned me and licked my finger! :0 first time I've felt a bunny tongue!

I wished Leo would respect the floors  good idea to start acting senile lol! And the gloves too!!!


----------



## JBun

Awww, Buster  It's having another bunny around. He realizes now, how much he likes you 

I check my socks when they've been laying on the floor, to make sure no spiders have snuck in there. I saw a tv program where a kid put his socks on and got bit by a black widow. He had a negative reaction and was going to die. We don't have approved antidote in this country. Mexico does but it's illegal to bring it into the country. Well, the dad flew down there, got the antidote, got to customs and luckily made it through without them finding it. He got it to the doctors and it saved his kids life.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

So I'm just sitting there and she presents herself (I think) to be groomed, bc that's what she does to me when she wants me to pet her head.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Then he puts his head down further....like "no you groom me"


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I apologize that you all have to break you necks to see my dumb pics >:| stupid phone.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Then she didnt so he bit her, but in the pic it looks like a kiss.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

But she didnt give up she just sat there and he did too then he got upset and turned his back on her and kept peeking at her over his shoulder!!!! Lmao! It was pretty funny.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Jenny! I saw that episode!  wow! 

Yeah he realizes he loves me, but not enough to take his ear drops without being a little toot lol


----------



## JBun

They all hate their medicine. It's ingrained in their dna, like kids, haha.

Lol, that's so funny that he kept peeking over his shoulder at her. He was giving her the cold shoulder, and she didn't even care. I bet he'll be the first one to give in and groom.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Jenny, lol, I bet he will too. His little bite wasnt very "mean" but more like "HEY NO U GROOM ME!" It was all very interesting to watch.

I have seen her incision and it looks great and she is acting completely normal again. I'm very proud of her. It's ok you're answering it now!  I am excited and hopeful. I really hope they make this easy and just Love the heck out of each other. 
Ahhh the grooming dance? I've never heard of this!
Ok good I been switching stuff around. I hope it doesn't mess up their litter habits too bad when I switch them around. It did the first time around. And the bunny cage is hard to clean sometimes "/ 
I can't wait either! I have been studying the bonding guide.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie puts her head down for the cat to groom her, she is dominant, but what more could we expect out of that little thing?! But the cat never grooms her because the cat doesn't understand or if she does, she is dominant too. Either way, its sad and funny. 

They're so cute together. haha. I love them.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I just love these two together, it is awful when one puts their head down and the other won´t groom. I´m sure they´ll sort themselves out in the end, if Buster is anything like Bandy, he´ll be the groomed. Bandy took ages before he started to return the favour but he did eventually. 

I know what you mean about the tv programmes. I´ve spent more time explaining what's going on instead of actually watching the darn thing. She does make me laugh though. I have an American kitchen with the hole in the wall from the kitchen to the living room. The amount of times I ask her something, well yell if she wants something and she looks at me with this frozen face cos she´s obviously not heard a word. I tell you sometimes, after I´ve asked four or five times, I just say, nothing doesn´t matter and give up. Hell, she has hearing aids and didn´t bring them with her as she says she hears perfectly and doesn´t need them....what can you do...I´ve probably mentioned that before, yes I´m at that age when sometimes I can´t remember lmao. I tell you sometimes that I could speak to her in Spanish and she wouldn´t know the difference.


----------



## whitelop

Chris an "american kitchen", is that what constitutes an american kitchen, with the hole between two rooms? haha. I don't have that! LOL Or is that just whats its called over there? 

Thats too funny about your mom not hearing anything. I would be dying laughing. My husbands grandparents are the same way, his grandpa doesn't hear anything! Then he gets mad when you repeat yourself and he's like "I heard you the first **** time you said it, why are you yelling at me, goddamnit." hahaha. It makes me laugh. Old people are crazy. I don't remember things most of the time. I don't think its an age thing, I think its a person thing or a woman thing. My brain goes like 404987239857w miles an hour and I remember nothing. hahaha. No wonder nothing gets done. LMAO Because then I get on pinterest and I'm done for the day. haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

An American kitchen over here is where there is an open space between the kitchen and the living/dining area with a shelf, must be so you can pass the food through from one room to the other. I must take a photo for you all sort of so, if you´re in the kitchen, you can still see everything that goes on in the living room. Comes in quite handy now with these bunnies, get to spy on them when I go and make myself a cuppa hahaha.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Chris, Oh I know what youre talking about. I didn't know that's what they were called. lol. I would be inclined to speak to your mom in Spanish if I were you heehee....
I hope one of them gives in and they don't decide to make this hard on me
Morgan, I Have also always had terrible memory. Leo tells me that he told me something and I am like NOOO you did NOT youre crazy! Then we fight over who is crazier. I end up being the craziest... Oh and that is too funny about poor Ellie asking the cat to groom her and the cat is like what?! 
Lisa, ahhh ok I understand now. Yes I always make sure to pet Phoebe's forehead bc I don't want to get bitten or peed on hahahaha

So question, I think I may post a new thread about this but my question is Danielle got Tucker and her new lop neutered today and the new guy has not eaten ANYTHING yet. It has been two hours. What is she supposed to do?


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Thanks, Katie!!! 

Yes, so when I picked Tucker up he was nibblin on some hay.. Kind of mad because I packaged a big bag of hay for them to get after surgery or before surgery or whatever, and they did put some in Tuckers cage, but they didn't put any in GusGus's cage. Anyways, so Tucker was nibbling when I picked him up, I've also seen him do a couple little poops... GusGus on the other hand, nothing.. until maybe 15mins ago he nibbled on a piece of kale, but he didn't eat it.. just nibbled a little. :\ Everyone I talked to so far told me not to worry yet. If I wake up and they haven't eaten, THEN I need to call a vet, but for now it's okay..


----------



## whitelop

Danielle, 
Are they on pain meds? If they aren't, then you might need to give them some, it could take the pain away enough to start them eating. 
If they don't start eating, then you could get some critical care from your vet and syringe feed them that, you just have to get something into them because they have to eat! If your vet doesn't carry CC then you can make a pellet slurry and syringe feed them that. Put some pellets in a bowl, put some water on them, I think some people microwave them and then the pellets fluff up as they soak up the water, just make it watery enough to go through a syringe. OR maybe if they'll eat pumpkin or something like that, like baby food, put some on a little plate or spoon and see if they'll eat on their own. 
If you have any "special" hay you can put in for them, like something that they don't usually get or something they really like, then you could put it in and that might tempt them to eat a bit more. 
Make sure they're drinking enough, bunnies get dehydrated really quickly and that can be really dangerous. If you think they're not drinking enough, put just a little tiny touch of apple juice in their water to make it more...appealing and see if that helps. Will they take treats from you, like bananas or craisins? If they will, then thats a good sign, they might just be in some pain. 
Hope that helps, I'm not an expert or anything!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, don´t think it would matter, she just can´t hear anything. I was standing right next to her ear today and said something and she didn´t even hear me. I was speaking to my mom the other day and then turned to my Spanish friend and continued speaking in English, the expression on her face was so funny...sometimes, I forget :nod


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Thanks for your advice guys, I was a little less worried because they had been eating some stuff this morning and a little before bed last night, so I figured we were in the clear, but now that you brought up the water thing, it's so hard for me to tell if they're drinking. I have physically seen Tucker take a few licks of his water bottle, and I had a bowl of water in his cage too but he just spilt it everywhere. I am verrrry unsure of GusGus though... but they're acting fine.. I actually was tempted to bring them out in the sun today but decided against it, didn't want to stress them out.


----------



## JBun

Yeah, you probably don't want to be moving them around much for the time being, plus you don't want them to be jumping and running for several days. But on the drinking thing, if they are eating, then they are most likely drinking too, especially if you have a water dish in there as well.


----------



## Chrisdoc

It is funny but sometimes I don´t see my drink but they do cos the water in the bottle goes down. Good to see that they seem to be eating now. Keep them quiet for a couple of days even though they´ll be wanting out. By the third or fourth day, you´ll have had enough, I let mine out for a while but no jumping or excitement.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Oh yeah, Tuxker is so mad!! He's spoiled and hates being locked up..


----------



## Azerane

Bandit spent 3 1/2 days locked up in his cage, after which point he was practically going crazy, so I let him out into the laundry and boy did he have a ball. Give them a few days to be a little less sore and for the wound to start to heal, then let them out but don't give them too much space or things to jump onto that are too high.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Well she's done it again but I don't know how. She somehow got in Busters pen again!!!! She is just too sneaky! I was like OMG U AREN'T SUPPOSED TO DO ANYTHING STUPID FOR 3 WEEKS! There was two tufts of fur though :/ and they seemed happy. So I'm glad there's no booboos and they aren't dead. But I'm mad at them so I just tossed him his veggies and three one to her and left. Oh and I heard a LOT of ruckus last night but I thought it was due to the thunder scaring them. Hmmm. Maybe they got so scared that she wanted to cuddles with him lol!


----------



## whitelop

Aww maybe she did get scared and she wanted him to hold her! haha. 

I think they're going to get along really well when they do start bonding, other than her being a little escape artist! haha. Buster just has to get over being a butthead. LOL


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yeah maybe so! Lol. 
I have got to figure out how on Earth she did it! 
I wonder if it would be ok if I started bonding at 2 weeks since her incision looks great and she's very active and etc. ?


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I feel really good about things especially since they both werent crazy and wide-eyed when I saw them together. Two weeks will be on Thursday I believe so I will ponder in it until then. Short and quick like the lady says 10-15 minutes I think. A small neutral area like a bathroom right?


----------



## JBun

Wow, that girl is too clever for her own good  So do you think she was in there all night or just a little while? Them being civil to each other, is a good sign, especially if she had been in there for a while. If you aren't locking her in her cage at night, she could be climbing the pen panels. Just ask Jennifer. I think hers was a master escape artist until the pen was bunny proofed. I used to have a rabbit too, that could escape by climbing. I came in my room and there was a rabbit running around when she was supposed to be in her pen. I put her back in, sat on my bed and watched her jump up on the panel as high as she could, then proceed to climb the rest of the way up til she was up and over. Never could keep that little rascal contained. She was a very smart rabbit .

I'm excited to hear how the bonding goes.


----------



## PaGal

Thumper can jump high, I have seen him but I have also seen him climb over a baby gate even though he could have easily jumped it. I think maybe he didn't want to jump because it is hard wood on the side of the gate he was getting to and he's not crazy about hard wood yet. He's used to carpet so if you don't have a top for the pen that could be what she is doing, climbing.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I went to bed at 11 or 12 and I heard two loud noises in there. And I NEVER usually hear them, but I figured it was due to the thunderstorms... So I think that she was in there all night. I have never seen her even attempt to escape. I wish I had a secret camera! I will have to watch her like a hawk. I won another x pen on ebay! So I have one for them and one for outside fun-time and/or neutral bonding area


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I understand about ending on a positive note. Kinda like training sessions. The first time you train a dog you don't want to go for more than 5 minutes even, and you ALWAYS want to end on a good note! And have fun and play a game after. Or an extra special treat like a bone. Do I could incorporate that into this situation by offering Buster a half a baby carrot and offering her parsley (her fave!). I was thinking of our half bath. But then I thought well they could get kinda stuck behind the toilet right? So maybe my bathroom sectioned off would be a better idea.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Oh wow those trouble makers!! Glad to hear there were no boo boos :/ I can't wait to hear how your babies do bonding!  buster better watch himself because she's one big girl 

Also, on a side note. Thank you to whoever mentioned me making sure I put water bowls in their cage too, I added them Friday night & even tho they spill them and make a mess I see them drinking out of the bowls a TON  which of course is absolutely adorable and such a relief!! Any ideas on which bowls would be the best to have for this so it stops spilling? I put a ceramic bowl and that's pretty good but somehow Tucker is still making a mess.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I got one of those kinds for cats, I think it says 1.5 quart on it, it's the automatic waterer. It's back there by the wall in this picture. She often gets it dirty but they love water from a bowl. Buster doesn't spill his little bowl of water but Phoebe used to spill it so I had to get her the big one. 

Yeah one day when she gets 10lbs, he better watch it bc she will be able to beat him


----------



## Chrisdoc

She is a little minx, good job there wasn´t too much aggro if she was there that amount of time. Looks like a good sign for their bonding, hope it goes well. 

Houdini is another one who can get out of almost anywhere...making it Houdini proof is fun though and daring him to try is even funnier.


----------



## PaGal

Tucker...another idea is a cat or dog bowl designed to attach to a cage. They won't be able to spill it just make sure it's big enough to hold plenty of water and hung low enough for them to reach.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

So yesterday I went to my very first jury duty. Was there for 5 hours just talking and listening to idiots asking dumbass questions and being little titty-babies about their feelings. So let me tell y'all what the guy was accused of....first of all I could tell he was full of BS, you could just tell the way he looked nervous and was looking around the room and he kept looking at me and made me feel scared. He was accused of aggravated sexual assault to a child under 14, he "fingered" her you-know-what. And just on a side note...he was black. And omg his defense lawyer attorney guy was like a snake! He had the eyes of a demon and you could tell by the way he spoke that he was a bad guy. Even the judge was a d-bag. Anyway, I was #46 and like half of the jurors were trying to get out of it by Sauk g that they would believe the kid no matter what, that they have personal feelings they can't get over, or whatever their excuse was. I would have believed the kid too, but I know that *SOMETIMES* kids make up things to get attention. This may not be the case here but I am aware of that. So I didn't say anything, but I didnt get picked...the girl next to me, #47 got picked and she was the last one. What was wrong with me? Not like I wanted to drive an hour downtown ever day this week but hey! It feels good to get picked! And I wish I knew what happened. A$$hole. 
So that's how that went.

Yeah I think I am ready for their bunny date. I have been thinking about it and they have been doing so good, I think it would be ok to start early....however. How does it begin? Do you just throw them down in the area or what? I will look on YouTube for videos.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Hahahahaha I love this


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Haha, that's a funny picture! 

I can't wait until you start their first date. Hopefully all will go well. I can't offer any bonding advice since I haven't ever bonded any bunnies. Just good luck, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for success!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

WHAT. THE. FUDGE?? Seriously? I am disgusted. I have never done any jury duty anything yet, but WHAT? Really. I think it would've been cool to have been picked because you'd see the outcome, and have a say in it, too. BUT, I also am not sure I'd be able to handle such a case. Ugh.. That's hard to figure out if the kid is making something up or if the ******* actually did it. Though you could probably tell just from the stupid guy talking. & The way you described him being so nervous and everything... makes me sick.

Anyways, I am ALSO very excited to hear how your bunny date goes!!! Let us know! Pics and Pics and pics and videos pleassssssssssse.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yeah! It was terrible! I mean I would totally let my feelings get in the way but I wasnt gonna tell them all that lol. But I would consider both sides. But more than likely I would be like " hammer hammer, 99 years without parole!!!!!!!!" Lol, Leo went with me and he kept talking about his giant welding hammer and how he would bring it and break the table lol. He's so funny. I'm like Leo, you're not Thor, you can't just hammer everything.

Yes I will be videoing. I get my exercise pen today! I think it's time for outside playtime!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

First periscope on camera!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Cuteness


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Then she got pooped out and said "ok mommy I'm gonna take a nap on my teeny tiny dewlap"


----------



## Katielovesleo3

His expressions hahaha!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Rosco keeping guard after the last time Buster was outside.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

He was brave considering his traumatic dog experience last time


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Buster


----------



## whitelop

They are so cute outside! And your grass is so pretty! I don't have "real" grass, I have clover. 
Phoebe has a big head, I think she's going to be big. haha. 
Buster is so cute, his face tells a story and I love it!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol, thank you! Our grass is maybe second ugliest on the block. The neighbors to the front and side of me have beautiful San Augustine, ours is a mixture.
Yeah I think she's gonna be a heifer! 
Thank you, yes it's interesting. Kinda Gandolf-ey


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Today we had a vet visit for Rosco, he had a strange bump on his leg that reminded me of a malignant tumor, and it had been there for three weeks. He tore it open, it bled, it healed, it was still big and red though. So...knowing he is a boxer (very prone to cancer) I had to go in just to be sure, it turned out to be a histiocytoma, a benign tumor that affects young dogs usually labs, stafford shore terriers, boxers, and dachshunds, and it usually goes away on it's own. Then they're pressuring me to neuter him! It's not like a want to breed him! I don't! And he's so well mannered and doesn't have behavioral problems, so the only benefit from it is he can't get testicular cancer..the chances are low anyway, I believe I read like 20%. So, not big. But they HA a good point, what if he does get it then he's like 9 and it's unsafe to put him under anesthesia? So...I can see that but there's more cons about the situation than pros...

And now the **** Internet and cable are NOT working and I have to call the company!!! Also, we have low crime in my area but our banks in Crosby got robbed today! Not cool! Too close to home!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Great photos Katie, Phoebe is gorgeous, I love the dark points on her front paws and my little Buster is adorable, I just love that little furry face just like Bandy. They look to be enjoying the outdoors and your grass looks great. 

Poor Rosco but glad it´s not serious. We had a boxer years ago and don´t think we had him neutered, poor little bugger died a virgin, I always laugh about that. if it´s not causing problems, you just need to weigh up whether the cancer issue could be a big risk. I just love boxers, saw someone in the airport with one and he was so handsome, they´re great dogs.


----------



## whitelop

Mom had a boxer pit mix and she was insane. She hated men and black people, so when our meter man turned out to be a black guy, she lost her mind and tried to eat him. hahaha. Poor guy. I had to explain to him that she's a racist and a sexist. But she was abused by a guy, so thats why she didn't like men. I don't know why she was a racist. It seems to be an on going trend with my animals though. haha. 
Then I fostered a female boxer a few years ago. She was retarded, like dumb as a door nail. She was inbred, normally I would just the term line-bred, but it wasn't. Her mom was inbred and then the mom was bred with the dad and made the babies. I got her because they wanted to breed her back to her dad or something crazy or to her sibling(which is bad even in line breeding). So I took her. She was a sweet baby, but god was she dumb. She went to a great home though!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

To me personally I am all about spaying and neutering, but if you don't have to worry about him breeding.. then you're fine. My biggest thing is usually animals that AREN'T go find someone to be with no matter what it takes because their hormones are SO insane. But it looks like you have him offleash and he isn't going anywhere, so I am assuming he can apparently control his hormones pretty well. Sorry about the little tumor, and very glad that it is benign. Also, 9 is a old age for a boxer, not saying that they couldn't live longer or anything, I had a friend who had a boxer that lived to be 14.. which is really old for a boxer, but atleast if he did just so happen to get the cancer at 9, he lived a great life. Considering it's not DEFINITELY going to happen to him, it's up to you. I'd probably get him fixed anyways, just because it's how I am.... but like you said, there are pros and cons to everything, and to you it seems more like cons.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Chris, thank you  lol he died a virgin, poor buddy. Rosco had a stuffed German Shepard that he liked to....make love to, when his hormones were developing. I think I have a picture with him and his doggy friend...I had to throw her away due to...nastiness haha. 

Morgan, OMG I know what you mean about dumb and crazy. Rosco has had friends over the years, most were girls that he only played with, and they have ALL been crazy! Bad bad bad behavior problems, always wanted to jump on you and he had a pit friend who always wanted to play too rough! He has a few scars just from playtime! So we couldn't remain friends with them. His only friend now is a little bitty ole thing she's sweet and pretty smart. Rosco has met lots of different people by now and he didnt like the plumber, a drug dealer, and his first Asian person hahaha!!!!!

Danielle, yeah he went through his stage of running off and not wanting to listen bc he was much more interested in ADVENTURE! The farthest he likes to go now is to the neighbors yard bc they keep their grass high and they have lots of plants and he likes to hide his poop...he's so goofy! So now he just hangs out with me unless he needs to sh1t lol. Then he's like ok I'm going to slip off over here heehee. But he is developing a solid stay and his recall is pretty great. Yeah I'm sad, idk where ill be in 7 years but I hope Rosco is with me, he's the best dog and he is like my child.
Anyway, yeah I am going to ponder on it for a while...



Pic of Rosco and his friend Bailey!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Rosco and Annie  his other friend...but she got fat and lazy now


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Another just because


----------



## whitelop

Hahah. Roscoe and those dogs are so cute! He is really a handsome boy! He's a really nice looking boxer too, I've seen some that are just...ugh looking. haha.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Awww shucks thank you. I agree there are some that are fat, and have either too short of a about or too long. Rosco has goofy ears but the next boxer I get I will get from a reputable breeder and he will be AKC registered and I woul like to compete in agility. That would be bada$$!

Today is the day! 
Bunny date number one. It will take place in my x-large bathtub, I will be videoing with the help of my lovely assistant Leo! :3 I'm nervous!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, I am so in love with Rosco, he is absolutely gorgeous. He´s a lovely looking boxer with nice markings. He´s quite lean as well, ours was like that and I just love them. In fact, he does remind me of Duke, that was our boxer, I did so love that dog, he died when he was 11, he was beginning to have seizures and it just got worse. The first time I´ve seen my dad absolutely devastated, he loved that dog so much. 

Hope the date goes well, will be watching here for news.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Still anxious waiting here to hear how their date went.. or rather to see the youtube video of itttt. xoxo


----------



## whitelop

I only had one un-neutered dog. He was our golden retriever, he lived to be 16. He only lived with us for 4 years, but his previous owner didn't get him neutered because he was AKC registered and was originally a show dog. He did breed once though, they got a female golden and she was like 1 when it happened, they were waiting on something to get her spayed, I think for her first heat to be over or something and they had them separated. She was in a kennel in the kitchen, behind a baby gate and Hampton knocked the baby gate down and opened the dog kennel and got her out and mated her and she had 13 puppies. hahaha. He was REALLY smart, like too smart for his own good. He knew hand signals and all the commands. Then he went deaf and I couldn't tell him commands anymore and I had to do all the hand signals and he would purposely look away and pretend not to see the signals. LMAO. He was such a good dog, like the best dog ever. I have all his papers and I want to see if I can get another one from his same blood lines. His father and grandfather were both grand champions. He was 105 lbs worth of golden retriever. haha. 
And there is my dog history. 

As much as I am all for spays and neuters, I don't know if its absolutely dire to get a male neutered. Now a female, all the way, they go into terrible heats and god thats so annoying. But I would weigh the pros and cons. My mom just got all her dogs neutered because they were constantly marking things in her house and I don't know why or how the hell she lived with that for so long, but now they don't do it anymore. But they are all small dogs and we all know they're annoying anyway! haha. I'm not a fan of small dogs. LOL


----------



## Katielovesleo3

[ame]http://youtu.be/dn66voafKDw[/ame]

You all will have to excuse my voice. I was nervous and I started sweating and saying dumb things instead of keeping my mouth shut lol. Just turn down your volume. 
Also, I didnt mean to for it to be 7 minutes! Lol!

Rosco never seems phased about anything smell of female, or anything there was one time when the neighbors little pugly dog went into heat and he couldn't figure it out and he kept walking along the fence sniffing and peeing on it. But he only did that the one day, he didnt do it after that. I mean I thought their heats were supposed to last around 3 weeks.
Wow Morgan that dog is too too smart! Can't believe he blew through the gate and her kennel! Sneaky!

I wish they just wanted to do a vasectomy instead of taking all his junk out  I like his lil balls lol!!!!


----------



## whitelop

I could only watch half of it because I have a cranky evil child, but I'll watch the other half in a few. 
But so far what I saw was really good looking! haha. Buster cleaning himself is a good sign, because he feels comfortable. He wasn't overly nippy or anything, which is also good. And they were mostly ignoring each other which in bunny language is pretty great! That was only in the first 3 minutes that I saw though. 

I think its going to go well. It looks like he wants to groom her when she puts her head down, she's definitely dominate. I don't know what the scratching means, maybe thats a growing display or something. Because Ellie licks my pants and then scratches them like that, so maybe thats another way they show affection in grooming? Someone correct me if I'm wrong! 
Looks good though! haha.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

I'm at work, but I did watch it.. slowly and sneakily. I am dying to see what others say about it, also gives me an idea of what to expect. Also, I must say. I am pretty excited that you actually are going through with this before I am, haha, I get to hear all the advice everyone is giving you first! haha

[: I am no bunny expert BY far, but I think they seemed to do really well together. I wonder what would've happened if he nipped her? Do you think they would've worked it out or do you think he would've started a fight? Hm. I don't know anything haha.

I also am going to echo above... EEW ! @ you liking your dogs balls.. I agree, I'm not a big fan of ANY balls what-so-ever!!


----------



## whitelop

Phoebe is a solid girl! She's like a brick house! haha. They're so cute.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, they are both gorgeous, I do love seeing video of buns, they are so different in movement. Buster reminds me so much of Bandy in the way that he moves and periscopes. I did laugh at him trying to escape, you were really quick. Houdini did that and I was chasing him around the bathroom. 

All looked really positive and even the little scuffle at the end, I don´t think he was doing anything just that she got spooked. She´s such a lovely colour and love those points. I hope you take more video of them, I really enjoyed it, all seven minutes of it.


----------



## JBun

I agree with the others, that it looked like a good first date. I had to laugh though, poor Pheobe just wanted to be groomed, and Buster wasn't having any of it cause he was too busy looking around and trying to figure out how to get out of there. She was very persistant with wanting to be groomed, and even though Buster may have been doing a little nipping and digging to get her to move out of the way, I think she may win out in the end  Also keep in mind that top bun is kind of complex. Top bun can be for different things. Just cause a rabbit is top bun and dominant when it comes to grooming, doesn't mean it will be with the other aspects of the relationship. Which is how we are usually low bun when it comes to grooming(cause we always pet/groom our rabbits first, before they groom us), but when it comes to everything else, we are in charge(or at least we are supposed to be  ). So Pheobe may end up being dominant when it comes to grooming, but you may still see Buster boss her around when it comes to other things. It'll be interesting to see how it goes, but that was really good.

Was the consensus about Pheobes breed, that she was a cali? I was just noticing how small she looked.

And, you have a pretty nice guy there, to agree to record your bonding session. I don't think a lot of guys would agree to do something like that


----------



## JBun

I know, it's just sort of strange to think it can be this way with rabbits. Dakota and Flopsy are a little bit like this. Dakota thinks she's the boss, but Flopsy always manages to get groomed first, but yet if Dakota is being a grump about their food or treats, she'll box Flopsy and he'll usually hop away, though he could stick up for himself and defy her grumpiness, and sometimes he does. He'll get sick of her grumpiness and lunge back at her, which usually ends up in scaring her, and her hopping away. Sometimes they are just a little confusing to me. Then with the two that I just got neutered, I'm pretty sure Toby will end up being the dominant one, yet he is always the first to groom. He LOVES to groom the others when they are together at playtime, to the point where he is even pushy about it. It's like 'I want to groom you RIGHT NOW, so hold still'. He's so funny. He's been like that since he was a baby.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yeah I didn't like the spray bottle firstly bc it goes against what I have learned so I was thinking since hes clicker trained, couldn't I click him when hes being....gentlemen-like? Ok good Im glad you suggested to get rid of it. 
Yeah the scratching thing was almost kinda nice....if Buster did that to my back I would really enjoy that. Could I put their litterbox in there and put some nice new hay in it and let them dig in? I will have to acquire apple sauce or bananas. 
LOL yes! His balls are....funny! And I think its funny (ok he gets dry balls and they flake and I gotta get some special lotion and put it on them, its totally weird but who wants crusty balls right?!?!?!?!) when I have to touch them he spreads his legs like OH YEAH THATS NICE!!!!!  LMAO!!!!!! 

Well shes currently 4 pounds and everyone agrees she is a cali so I just go with it. 

Leo has no choice in the situation. It was SO funny. After he put the camera down he was like OK well yall are bonded what next?! -_- I looked at him like he was stupid and said, "We do the same thing again tomorrow.." He was like "AWW MAN WTF?! When does it end?!" Hahaha, after he helps me a few more times I will probably be able to juggle it all myself but I wanted help just in case anything happened. Also I am not sure when I *can* put them together forever, I know it will be far away from now but is it basically when they can spend all day together in an xpen or whatever and just hang out and not nip or hump or anything. Just kinda ignore each other and hang out?

Lol Jenny your buns sound complex, thank you for pointing that top bun doesn't mean that they're THE TOP BUN! I didn't know that! I knew it about rabbits and humans but not rabbit and rabbit. 

You all have great feedback for me thank you!!!! 

Also! When can I upgrade to a larger area?


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Bunny date #2 has happened...he still would not groom her but there was little to no nipping! oh and...apparently Buster does not care for apple sauce.... (-_-) wth?! Good thing I got bananas too. Now I have to eat all 6 packs of apple sauce yuck!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

[ame]http://youtu.be/6W80M_no84w[/ame]
Here it is! FINALLY! Youtube takes wayyyy too long to upload


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Foun the pic of Rosco and his "girlfriend" lol!!!!


----------



## whitelop

I'm mad that Leo asked who Buster was. 
And then he was like "I don't like rabbits." hahaha. I laughed so hard. 

Their date looked good! No aggression, I'm not sure about the dominance thing because I'm still learning about bonding. But they were still ignoring each other, which is also good. Buster was doing a lot of cleaning of himself, so thats good too. 
I've never bonded any rabbits, so I constitute a good date as no fighting. haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

These look like really positive dates with no real aggression and lots of time where they are by each other and Buster is grooming himself again...looks like it´s going in the right direction and they look so great together. 

Rosco is such a softie haha.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Morgan, it was her cousin helping out with the second date, not Leo.. lol! That'd be pretty aweful if Leo said that to her! I know I'd be upset with Mike if he ever said he didn't like rabbits, or if he didn't realize which one of my bunnies is what! ughghgh. d:


----------



## whitelop

Bahahaha. Oh, well a disembodied man voice sounds the same to me! LOL


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

The latest date seemed like it went pretty well. There was no aggression. And Buster was constantly sitting near her and grooming himself. Hopefully he will soon groom Phoebe. And in parts of the video when Buster was near Phoebe she just stayed still. I'm not sure what that means.

Haha, that picture of Rosco is funny.


----------



## JBun

Pheobe is SO patient! She's just waiting, waiting, waiting for Buster to groom her, like the whole time. And Buster's just looking around, looking for treats, looking for you to take him out of there, and trying to ignore that OTHER rabbit in there next to him, mostly. That boy is so going to cave. I can see him gradually getting closer to giving in and grooming her. Just with him grooming himself near her, makes me think he will do it soon.

The clicker training seemed to help him a lot, to focus more, and not be so anxious to get out of there. Have you taught him the 'touch' command? I was just going to suggest to maybe try it with touching Phoebe. You could reward him when he touches her with no nipping or aggression involved. Or you could reward him when he looks towards her, or like you were doing, when he is near her. But it all looks really good.

I'm starting to think that Pheobe might be a himi, unless she is going to grow a ton more and double in size. She almost looks like she's even a little bit smaller than Buster.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yeah that was my cousin. He's just....a dumb 19 yr old pretty much lol. Gotta love him though. His nickname is Sunflower hahaha. When I got ready to have their date Leo was playing black ops so I was like ok Sunflower I need your help. He was like no I dont want to. And I said well too **** bed, I cooked supper, you're welcome to any food or beverage in my house and you're staying under my roof. You will help me...NOW! He's like...okay  

Yeah I think it went well! When can I increase time they spend together? Today I will put banana on her head...how could he resist?! We will see if he decides to be picky again


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yeah I was just trying to click when he looked toward her or moved in her direction. He knows how to touch a target? I could transfer to her head?


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

YAY!! I am soooo excited for tonights date! You are making me eager to try with my boys, but now after reading some of Lyndy's blog I'm SCARED :|


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I don't read her blog enough. There's so many good blogs to keep up with!!! x'(


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Buster weighs 5 pounds so hes a bit heavier than her but she has bigger features like, bigger ears, longer tail, her legs seem longer too though I am not sure.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Okay so I feel like a wicked loser but I read all 19 pages of her blog lol!! And of course you're bonding experiences made me feel excited and now hearing hers I'm nervous as hell!!! Also tucker is in an xpen right now and Gus is roaming the rest of the room and Gus actually nibbled at tucker which he hasn't ever done.. Today he's being extra fresh!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Man he sure is! He's really coming out of that shell of his!!!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

[ame]http://youtu.be/FsUgwH6V85M[/ame]


----------



## JBun

Haha, Phoebe's like 'yum a treat', then Buster's all looking around for his treat and he's like 'I'm not eating THAT THING off of her', then Phoebe goes back to being a lump, and Buster goes back to looking for a way to escape. I must say they both play their parts really well and are very consistant. She just patiently sits and waits to be groomed, and he tries to ignore her the whole time. It's all pretty cute. I think it's good, in that there wasn't any of the scratching at her this time, to get her to move out of the way, so he may be slowly getting used to the idea of her being around. I think it's working out well so far, cause she isn't being pushy about being groomed. She just sits there calmly and patiently waiting. I think if she was pushy about it, then it would have caused problems.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol, yeah you hit the nail in the head. I'm glad she's not pushy, you think she might get pushy though? If he keeps refusing?


----------



## whitelop

I couldn't watch the whole video because we're about to go to the store, but great touch with the music. haha. Maybe it will help put them in the bonding mood!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Why do men miss the obvious...it was just so funny how he just wouldn´t eat off her head....and I just laughed at her sitting there patiently...oh my poor little lassie. I hope he gets there in the end and just gives her a sign of affection. Having said that, there is no aggression and they do accept each other really well. They just have to sort out now who will groom who and I think that Buster will in the end...I can´t wait :bunnyheart


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Y'all think I can try a new neutral territory and increase time to like 10-15mins?


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

I'd say so.. But I don't know anything haha! They just seem to be doing so well!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Well this date was not as good. We decided to move to the small xpen, I put it upstairs and that freakin Buster went back to Nippin'!!!!! So I cussed at him and stuff. And i remember reading that whenever you change to a new place that theyll take a few steps back so i was prepared but i was hoping he wouldnt be such an a$$!!!!! The video should be posted by 6 or so I will try to post it ASAP. I'm headed up to east Texas to my grandmaws house, I will take pics for y'all. They have horses and goats and dogs and a butt load of cats. I will try and check in tonight as well.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, that´s a shame, will wait to see the video and can then see it. Sounds like she has a little farm...love loads of animals.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Oh and I apologize in advance for my commentary and bad camera skills and how I filmed one minute of nonsense at the end lol. 
Yes! They are all beautiful too!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

I like buttloads of cats.. I am a crazy cat lady after all  Can't wait for pics! And videeeeo of the date! I'm sorry he went back to nipping but atleast you know that should stop!!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

KITTENS! :0 squeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

The wild one.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

I totally have you & her beat! My Kittens are cuteerrrr hehe!! These are my 6 foster babies!! Aren't they so cute??  Three weeks old.. four weeks on thursday!! ugh, growing so fast! It's insane!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Apparently there's more kittens lol. Well these guys are four weeks old already and there's 5 of them! And they're so clever. How do you keep them in one location while you're gone?


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Mine are in a separate room upstairs, they stick right by Mom.. I am thinking in a week or so is when I'll be seeing them romp around the room on their own with a little more independence. I can't wait, I feel like that's when all the fun is going to start.. gosh it's gunna be so hard saying bye to them when they're adopted! I enjoy them so much!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yeah these babies are in a reeeeeeally large cardboard box and they mostly stay there but they're learning how to climb out. Grandmaws says "Katie u and me need to figure out how to keep these babies in while I go to work 3 days a week" 
Oh and we were heading up here and Leo says stop at this Texaco station. So I stop n he runs in and I'm sitting there singing to the radio n I see this sweet female dog, tan sandy color, real pretty, looked a lot like Rosco. And I just watched her and she was just looking for food and she couldn't find none and she laid down and she didnt have no collar and she was real thin. And when Leo came out she perked up and stared at him like "ooo maybe u have food for me? Maybe u take me home I be you doggy?....aww no? Oh ok  " and I started to cry like a weenie. Lol. Then Leo laughed at me bc my face "looked like a grandmas" lol!!! I was like dont make fun of me it's really sad!!!!!! He's like, you want to take that dog home? Lol. I was like yeah I wish :'/ and kept driving. It was really sad.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

I wish you took her home!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

[ame]http://youtu.be/XfbPw0UzVYg[/ame]

Danielle, yeah I wish but I'm not allowed any more animals  
Anyway, here's the 4th video
Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Aww, he totally was being a little pooper! In the beginning I thought they were doing really well. What a butthead, can't wait to hear about the next bunny date and how it went.. hopefully it'll improve, also great job ending on a positive note!  Phoebe looks SOOO soft. I wanna cuddle her! and smoosh her xoxo


----------



## whitelop

I'm not going to weigh in on this date because I have no idea what it means. haha. 
BUT I am going to talk about your commentary. LMAO I laughed so hard. When you did cuss at Buster, it was through your teeth in what my husband calls the "devil woman voice." I talk to all my animals like that, with the through the teeth from the gut voice and he always laughs at me because its usually when I'm telling one of my cats to STFU. hahaha. 
And what were you listening to? I used to listen to a lot of spanish music. haha. When I worked at a restaurant the cooks were all mexican and on Friday nights when we were cleaning up, they would turn the spanish station up and all us waitresses would dance with the cooks, it was so funny. Like every Friday night.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

She's soooo smooshable I love her she is IS extremely soft and really clean except for her forehead now! 

Hahahaha devil woman's voice!!!! I always talk to them like that!

I played Amor Prohibido by Selena & Samo, El Amor Que Perdimos by Prince Royce, and Fotos y Recuerdos by Selena. I wanted to play that Un Beso song by Aventura but I couldn't find it! It's such a perfect song because its about how he is attracted to her kiss=beso. Really good song!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

I love that you play music for them anyways, the last video I bursted out laughing !!! haha


----------



## whitelop

I talk to all my animals like that! Its so funny. I don't know, its like my natural reaction to talk to them like that, but sometimes they're really irritating.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

What did you laugh at?! Lol yeah when I watched it afterwards I started laughing too bc I hate the way my voice sounds so to hear it is like totally weird and so wrong and then I'm yelling at Buster and trying to use my soothing voice but it's not soothing at all lol!!!!

Absolutely! Sometimes they need the evil voice to get em to quit acting dumb!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

I laughed at the "LETS GET IT ON" hahahaha!!! that music was THE BEST!!!!


----------



## sweet_buns

I giggled when lets get it on started playing in the background in the 3rd bun date video. hehehe

Poor phoebe just wants a little submission now and then, that's not too much to ask. xD


----------



## Katielovesleo3

1. "AHHH THAT FEELS NICE -.- "
2. This is Shiloh, he is my horse's son. BUt they sold my horse because I couldn't come up enough to ride him. This horse is such a sweetheart, I pet him through the fence for an hour, he would put his face up to the fence for me to scratch, then his nose, then his butt, then his face, then his front leg, then his butt again and he would rub it as I would scratch it. It was adorable. Love this horse so much.
3. My cousin Daine and Shiloh.
4. Doc, Lady, and Lexus. (Doc is the stud but he got clipped , and Lady is his woman, and Lexus is their daughter)
5. Bucking bulls, Sue and Jr.
6. GOATS! MAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## whitelop

I totally just want to be in the middle of those goaties. haha. 
Shiloh is a pretty little paint! And those bulls have the cutest faces! haha. 

I want horses and some goats! I'm totally jealous of your grandmas house! haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just caught up with the last video....it´s always weird listening to ourselves as we never sound how we think we sound. I totally understand THAT voice, I do it with mine all the time haha. 

Date wasn´t that bad, look like my two do, that nippy behaviour , don´t know if Buster´s showing her who´s boss although all she wants him to do is groom her and he´s not having any of it. I do think he will in the end but it´s just the waiting for it to happen. 

Loved the music...I love the bachata, reminded me of my dance classes and all that Spanish made me feel quite at home.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

There was the cutest baby goat it was black and white and has a bad leg! So cute!

Shiloh looks exactly like his daddy and the bulls were scaredy cats lol.
I'm jealous too! I love being up there, there's always something to do 

Can't wait for it to be over. Planning on another date tonight, hope it goes good! 
Yes I love that music too!!!! I listen to it all the time, it's so catchy!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, Shiloh is so cute! And he sounds like a sweetie too. I loved all the cute little goats. I'm with Morgan, I would love just to stand in the middle of all the goats. Haha. I would love to have my own goats.

I can't wait to hear how the date goes. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a great date!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

[ame]http://youtu.be/EU1fPDX07FQ[/ame]

Ok this one is über long so I will put the times of the key points if you don't have 18 minutes lol. 
8:20
14:56
15:40
17:17 - cause he starts checking out her ears then proceeds to either nipping or pushing her side

I laid down some large cardboard pieces in their pens, mostly for Phoebe cause she's so slippery. I think they like it. Buster just wants to eat it lol.

Oh and Phoebe ate celery today! :0 then some romaine lettuce like she likes, now to wait to see if the celery upsets her at all. Also, after she was done eating she went over to the water bottle and started drinking and I thought of something sneaky! I put my finger on the bottom part of it to feel her tongue, it worked! It is so cool. More like a dog tongue than a cat tongue kinda?


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

I am crazy enough to watch the full 18 minutes, but I am at work, so I am slowly doing it.. The first thing I want to say right off the bat is.. It looks like Phoebe is getting more brave, moving around the pen a little bit more! That's a good sign, I think? They're both just SO cute.


----------



## JBun

Buster is going to start to think of Phoebe as a treat dispenser. He took the treat off her head, and just kept looking for more. And I loved the close up of his whiskers and face. 

Buster is just determined not to give in, isn't he? But yet he doesn't present himself to her for grooming, so I don't know if that means that he is just holding out for now, or what. 

I don't quite understand the reasoning on doing dates in a small area. I know that people say that giving them too much room can cause more territorial issues, but my experience with letting my rabbits out together to play has been that the more space there is to run around and explore, the less confrontational issues there are, and they are able to gradually get to know each other, instead of being stuffed into this small space and immediately have to face and confront the other rabbit. Now these aren't bonding dates that I do, just play dates, but when I try to let certain rabbits play in a small space together, there seems to be more nipping, humping, and confrontation. So, just based on my experience, I feel that larger spaces seem to work out better. Especially outside. There'slots of distractions and lots of space, and it gives them time to slowly get used to each other without being forced into a immediate confrontation.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thanks Danielle! Yeah she is, and she is so patient. 

Jenny, you have a very good point. I could get all my xpens, string them together to make a big area and let em go? I would just let them out but I would be scared that they'd find some kind of way to get out. Though, any time I let them go outside, they stay right next to the crate. My neighbors also have dogs and if they got too close to the fence, the dumb dogs would bark. This weekend its supposed to get down to the 60s, it would be a nice time to go outside. It's reeeally hot today and very sunshiney! And I don't know if the buns would be too hot in the shade or not. Wonder what the more comfortable temperature would be for them?
Well I am going to have another date tonight, possibly in the same room and try it without the xpen!


----------



## whitelop

I put Ellie outside in the shade when its in the 70's, she seems to do pretty well. She doesn't look like she's over heated, she isn't flopping down or anything. I just make sure to refresh her water several times while she's out there. When I put her out though, she goes out from like 2 until 8 when it gets dark. Your buns won't be out for that long though. 
Are you going to put them in natural shade or tarp cover shade? I would prefer natural shade over tarp shade, because tarps tend to trap some heat under them. I know my chicken coop under the tarp is always much warmer than in the natural shade, its weird. 

I hope tonight's date went well!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

LOL Morgan! I was replying on your blog while you were replying on mine hehe. 
I have no trees in the backyard but I have a shed and after around 3 or 4 the shed provides shade. We have a lot of owls and hawks so I have to stay outside for as long as they're out there, once my friend had a rabbit and a owl swooped down and took it off :| 

Yes I think it went pretty nice! I let them have most of the room and since it was carpet.......There were lots of poporns and binkies!!!! It was long though so I will put the highlights  check tomorrow afternoon and the video should be up


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Katie!! Your bunnies were binkying and doing popcorn hops?! Omg I am SOOO excited for this one!! I'm glad they like the rug, I know my guys do!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

[ame]http://youtu.be/lDCCwXfyOx0[/ame]

HIGHLIGHTS!
3:58
9:14
10:33
10:39
11:55
13:04 she binkies twice after he eats banana off her head lol
13:39 Buster's happy too!...then he bites her :|
14:11 nevermind my weird noise after lol
15:22
15:41
19:23
25:07 bites her!


----------



## whitelop

Their date looks like it went well. They were still interacting with each other even though they were doing lots of exploring and ignoring. 
It looks like they're getting more comfortable with each other though! They're binkying and stuff around, so that has to be a good thing! 

I think Buster's nipping is his way or telling her move or hey or something. He's not like attacking her or anything. Do rabbits use nipping as communication? 
I think they're looking pretty good. 

Bahahaha. I had to laugh when you were talking to the pandora ad. I hate those ads! Is your pandora on shuffle? I never do that with mine, but I really should. haha. Sometimes I think mine has a mind of its own, like if I don't listen for a few days it goes ad crazy and like every two songs there is an ad. It makes me nuts! haha. 

Anyway, to me, their date looked good!

Oh and I like your big Texas A&M sign, its pretty cool!


----------



## JBun

! think that went really well! I liked it a lot better than the smaller space. They were a lot happier and it was less confrontational. You could especially tell Phoebe was much happier binkying away, and even Buster relaxed. He even managed to smell her head a few times without nipping. And honestly, his little nipping really isn't that bad, but that's mostly because Phoebe seems pretty laid back about it and doesn't seem to mind too much and doesn't react to it. If it did bug her, then there would probably be a problem. Even if the nipping doesn't completely go away, they can still bond. I have a bonded pair where the female is nippy and grumpy, but my male bun is very relaxed and laid back, and just puts up with it, and will just hop away from her. And yet even with my female being nippy to my male bun, I still feel he is the dominant bun, cause if he gets sick of her nipping, he'll box her a little, and she'll get scared and run away. So if Phoebe doesn't get bugged by Busters nipping, it should work out with them ok, just cause of her laid back personality.

You may want to include a 'neutral' litter box next time, just to avoid any accidents, as their dates are getting longer. But use something for the litter box, that doesn't have either of their scents on it, so no one claims it as theirs.


----------



## bunny007

Your rabbit is adorable!!! I had one just like him several years ago


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Morgan, the binkying was so awesome. I was to compile a video of only binkies haha.
I hate those ads they're so dumb!!!!!! No it's not on shuffle. When I attempt to put it on shuffle, it never works. What's up with that? Lol.

Jenny, yeah I think they totally loved it. Think I should keep putting banana on her? 
I can't think of anything that I could use other than a cardboard box

And bunny007, thank you! I see you're new! Welcome!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Katie, a cardboard box should be fine, I would think! That date went really well! I wish my buns would stop humping haha!! I loved the binkies!!! I can't stand when bunnies binky!! It's soooo adorable! xoxo Can't wait to hear about the next date !!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

http://youtu.be/Zdn9b-vxdXQ

1:03 TWO BINKIES!
1:50
3:03
3:12 Crazy binky action!
4:26
5:27
6:34 foot flicks
8:32 binkies then grooms/nips her?
10:17
11:32 Rough grooming?????
13:24 Mean to Phoebe!
17:31 Mean again
17:40 She's happy
18:16
18:32


----------



## Chrisdoc

That´s a great video and a really good date. No real aggression, Buster did some grooming albeit very short but he did it and they both binkied and seem quite happy. I think that progress is being made and they do really like each other. I felt so good after watching it.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

So Buster just bit me on my butt. I am wearing sweatpants too so it really hurt. I am mad at him. And Phoebe decided she likes celery now. And she loves to receive veggies. She eats her faster than Buster and I am giving them the same portion. Lol.

I felt that date went really well too. I am hoping to get a date in today 
I'm so glad he groomed her. :}


----------



## PaGal

I only have one bun so have no real experience but maybe the rough grooming was because her head smells like banana? It almost looked like biting but the kind you see when they are eating.


----------



## JBun

Phoebe sure was having a blast  She seems very relaxed and much less concerned about the whole getting Buster to groom her thing, which I think is good. Eventually it's something they will have to sort out, but right now it seems much better that they are both having fun playing around one another. Helps to build up that positive association with being around the other rabbit.

I think this is the first time I've seen Phoebe groom herself on one of these dates. Ohhh, cute, she even flopped down. Now we just need Buster to flop down next to her  I wouldn't worry too much about him not wanting to groom her yet when she lowers her head. I think that it's good that at least half the time he isn't trying to nip her when she does it. In the middle there it looked like he was nipping her butt cause he wanted her to come play again. He looked a little bored without her hopping around with him, so that is good that he missed her playing with him. Then that nibbling on her head, it's like he was doing the grooming nibbles, and she didn't seem to mind a bit. Hopefully he doesn't chew too much of her fur off, haha. But grooming nibbles, that's good too, so he's getting there, slowly but surely. And she doesn't seem to mind much about his little nips, since she's binkying right after. I think their relationship is coming along quite nicely. And not doing the banana worked out fine too. He didn't seem to be upset that he didn't find banana on her, and I'm sure it's starting to get her head a little messy. So I think you're fine without the banana if you don't want to use it anymore.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, I agree, they seem to be happier together and there was quite a bit of binkying in there which is good. When he groomed her head it looks like Snowy sometimes grooms Bandy where he´s really cleaning the head and eyes and seems to be biting but he´s cleaning. Some of the nipping is chasing nipping when they´re playing, mine do that all the time. I thought it was a really good date, lots of positive and very little negative. They are so darn cute together.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

YAY!!! I think they're so gorgeous together & I am so happy to see them so happy!!! Especially together! you give me soooo much hope! YAYY!! Did I say YAYY yet??


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

That is so great that Buster groomed her. I'm sure the two will bond pretty well. They look so handsome together.

That's funny that Phoebe eats her veggies faster than Buster. I'm sorry Buster bit you in the bum, they can really hurt you with their teeth sometimes. That's great that Phoebe likes celery now. Ash loves celery. Its one of his favorite veggies.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

And what a poo head for biting you on your bum


----------



## Katielovesleo3

So I hope everyone had a great Mother's Day! :] I took my mom to this "painting with a twist" place. It was cool. We painted a cool picture. I felt just like Bob Ross. "Lets put a happy little flower over here, ok let's give it a happy little friend next to it" LOL!
Today I will have another bun date, last night I was going to date them but I had to drive out to Timbuktu and drop off Leo's little sister. I let Phoebe outside today in the morning...it was nice. She did a bunny 500 in the tiny xpen haha. And one binky too! Buster has decided to thump at me ALL THE TIME NOW!!!!!! He's so mean! 
This weekend is the big one. I am going up to Rockwall for the LAST time. My biiiig test! :| so I have been training Rosco like crazy and he's getting tired of it lol. So I have to give him lots of frequent breaks. Maybe we will go to the lake later for fun 
Anyways thought I would give y'all an update!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sounds like you had a great time painting with your mom. It´s really weird cos it´s not mother´s day in the UK until June so you´re earlier than we are. 

Buster is such a little stinker for biting you on the bum but it's funny as well, sometimes they really hurt, I remember when Houdini bit me on the chin and drew blood. 

Can´t wait for the next date, I just love seeing them together and I just love Buster, he does so remind me of my Bandy so I´m really rooting for him to give in.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Wow I didn't know that Mothers day was different for other places. It left a mark on my butt lol... if he drew blood I would had to go outside and yell at the world to blow off some steam. I would have been soooo upset. 
Buster was a terd, and thumped at me allll day. I don't know what his deal is. -_- grrr. It should be uploaded by tomorrow


----------



## JBun

Have you changed anything in Buster's cage? Are you switching cages or litter boxes? Maybe that's upset him. Or maybe he's actually decided he likes Phoebe and wants to be with her now


----------



## PaGal

I love Bob Ross. I can remember watching him as a teen. You can buy copies of his show. I think I will do that when the kids are older and hopefully I will have time to do some of the things I would enjoy. 

It can be so hard figuring the buns out at times. Have you used a different shampoo? Wearing a different perfume? A different laundry soap? It may just be some little change that is making him thump at you.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie thumps at me, its not always because she's unhappy. She was thumping at my hub yesterday because I think she wanted his attention to be picked up. Since he's the only one who can pick her up. Then when he left the kitchen, she stopped thumping. It was a little sad. 
I hate when Ellie nips me, it hurts! She always gets my back or my butt, with those little teeth!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Jenny, I switch them every day so they get each others cage, litter box, toys. He's just being a brat. So last night when I fed him he ran into his box and thumped at me like 5 times for reaching down to put his bowl down and so I grabbed him up and held him like a baby and sat on the couch with him for about 10 minutes. I learned that if you lean him back his head droops back and you can see his teethies! Now I don't know if that was a good punishment or not but he deserved it for being such a toot.

Denise, I watched him all the time on PBS, he's so soothing. I have never oil painted but I LOVE the smell. I used to live right next to my Nana, in a little one bedroom room next to her antique shop. On certain days she would have painting class and those were my favorites! The ladies were all very nice and were soooo amazing at painting, one of the ladies Katy Breeden, painted a picture of me and it is sooo accurate. It looks EXACTLY like the picture. And the smell would linger in the shop all day. I loved it! 
But nope, not using anything different. I always use the same shampoo/conditioner, same Gain, no perfumes, same clothes every day: jeans and tshirt or spaghetti strap and flip flops or boots. Maybe it the whole "ok let's get in your carrier to go upstairs and have your date!" Thing.... Perhaps? Well, hopefully it will be over soon.

Awww poor lil Elvira! That's sweet she loves your hubby hehe. I _think_ it's because he's mad or scared bc after he thumps he will run away and thump again and like in the recent video, you can see his heartbeat is fast, breathing heavy, nose wiggling 100mph. 
But when I used to hear him thump back when Phoebe wasnt around, it was just him in his room doing nothing so I figured it was for attention or maybe he heard a weird noise outside. :/


----------



## Pipsqueak

Yes i have caught up on this blog!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, yes mother´s day in England is in March and in Spain it was two weeks ago. Same with father´s day, in Spain it´s in March and in England, it´s in June.

Mine sometimes thump for no reason and Houdini is grump sometimes when I put his food in, I have to be careful cos he´s quick and sometimes he´ll nip if he´s not happy. But Buster biting you in the butt is quite funny, sorry but it is. :bunnybutt:


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, yes mother´s day in England is in March and in Spain it was two weeks ago. Same with father´s day, in Spain it´s in March and in England, it´s in June.

Mine sometimes thump for no reason and Houdini is grump sometimes when I put his food in, I have to be careful cos he´s quick and sometimes he´ll nip if he´s not happy. But Buster biting you in the butt is quite funny, sorry but it is.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, yes mother´s day in England is in March and in Spain it was two weeks ago. Same with father´s day, in Spain it´s in March and in England, it´s in June.

Mine sometimes thump for no reason and Houdini is grump sometimes when I put his food in, I have to be careful cos he´s quick and sometimes he´ll nip if he´s not happy. But Buster biting you in the butt is quite funny, sorry but it is.:bunnybutt:


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol Pipsqueak. Yeah it sure is long. And it's so hard to keep track of everybody's!  

It is a little funny that he bit my butt...but he usually doesn't bite so it was soooo unexpected!!! Lol!

Oh and I bought some basil and spinach today ad I planted them! I'm excited!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

[ame]http://youtu.be/rlKr_gW4Ao4[/ame]
Turn down the volume, I crunch and crunch and crunch because I was starving lmao!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

oh and ps, watch 2:29, its hilarious!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

This latest date seemed like it went pretty well. there wasn't really much agression and at the end it looked like Buster started grooming Phoebe a bit. At 06:22 it looked like they kissed.


----------



## JBun

Haha, the little snot, I thought he was going to maybe lay down next to her, and he goes and nips her! He got a little quiet at the end there, but it sure looked like he gave her a couple licks, I think it was at 24:13, right after he nips her and you zoom in. Phoebe sure is a happy sweet little girl  I'm sure you're glad to have her with you.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I thought they looked like they were kissing too!
I think they are getting better

[ame]http://youtu.be/SZq2tNvHLLk[/ame]
Read the message about the video, it says the highlights which are very important because he bites the crap out of her and takes out a tuft of fur!!!! Then does it again! Then they stand off again!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

At 17:57, 19:04, 26:47


----------



## Pipsqueak

My girl Olivia keeps thumping at me too, I wonder what's up with that?


----------



## JBun

I think this is the first time that I've seen Buster put his head down to ask to be groomed. Which is probably why he nipped her and pulled some fur, cause she didn't groom him. You're to the tricky part now, the grooming standoff. Who will give in first and groom the other bun. I think Buster may be a little annoyed too, that she still hasn't licked him, when he has given her a few licks. And a little downturn is to be expected moving to a new area. So, I think it still went pretty well. No fighting, and just a little nipping.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Awww dang it. I knew I couldn't get away that easy lol. They just *have* to make it harder. Lol. Yeah I kinda figured that upgrading to a new room might set something off. Well, I won't have a date today but I will have one tomorrow and hopefully if everything goes right, on Friday morning before I leave. I sure am going to miss them this weekend.

Pipsqueak, maybe they're mad at us?


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Our paintings


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Phoebe with her head down hehe


----------



## Pipsqueak

Wow beautiful paintings! Yeah I don't know what's up with Livvy, she's just all of a sudden become really standoffish, maybe she's getting hormonal or something...


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow, those paintings were great!

I loved the picture of Phoebe she is so pretty! 

I haven't watched the date yet, I'll watch it as soon as I get the time. Probably after I watch a movie that I'm going to play pretty soon.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

For watch the whole thing it gets boring lol. Cause they're in a new place so not lots of activity. Mostly just Phoebe eating and then there's the 3 scary parts. :|

Yay glad y'all like our art! It's definitely a fun place to go! My mom is an alcoholic and has been sober for about 2 years so we didnt drink but the other ladies did lol. So it was still really fun and I got a frequent painters card, the tenth class I pay for a get another one for free.

What movie you gonna watch Elise? I hope to watch one tonight, Beyond the Sea with Kevin Spacey as Bobby Darin. We will see if it's any good I guess.
Oh and omg, I wanted to see if Rosco would eat rabbit poop. Cause he's sitting here while I'm cleaning their area so I push a poop through the gate and he smells it and I take it back and laugh...then I give it to him again and he gently takes it from me and chews it and eats it! Lmfao! It was so funny. I forgot that dogs will eat anything I guess.

And lastly, I noticed something new. Phoebe has these cute little points as we all know. Well the one on her mouth area is changing color :0 I made a collage showing how dark it was before to how light the sides are turning!


----------



## Pipsqueak

Huh that's funny about Phoebe. I just finished watching Titanic WHICH WAS THE BIGGEST MISTAKE OF MY LIFE lol I cried very hard.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Its getting late so I'll probably watch the date video tomorrow. I'll probably stay on for maybe 10-15 minutes longer an than go to bed. 

I just finished watching it. Its a movie called Men In Black. I'm not sure if you've heard of it, but its a really good movie. There are 3 of them all three are great. I think they may even make a fourth I hope they do. If you haven't seen it you should, maybe you can download a trailer of it and see what you think. Not all people will like this movie (obviously) but its my kind of movie, and who knows maybe you'll like it too. I havent heard of Beyond the Sea. Maybe I'll look it up and see what its about.

Haha, that's funny about Rosco, yes dogs will eat anything. But that's funny that he ate the rabbit poop, lol. 

That's funny about Phoebe. I was reading about himis and their dark spots get lighter apparently its a common thing. I was reading it has something to do with the temperature but I don't really know much about the matter.


----------



## whitelop

I haven't watched the videos yet because my hub has been home for 2 days and I haven't been able to watch them. So when AJ goes down for a nap, I'll watch both of them. 

Phoebe's points ARE getting lighter! I think Elise may be right about the weather, it might not be with Cali's but with Himi's. The colder they are the darker the points and the warmer it is, the lighter their points get. But it could be with Cali's too, I'm just not totally sure. I think its the same with Siamese cats. 

Your paintings look great! So talented! I know what its like with alcoholic parents, I went through that up until a few years ago, with my mom. Its hard to deal with. And my dad isn't much better. It sucks to be the normal one out of the bunch! LOL 

Emily, did you just watch Titanic?! I went to see it in theater! haha. I haven't seen it in years, but its a good movie. 
Elise, I LOVE Men In Black. Thats one of my husbands favorite movies! I wonder if they have it in a box set yet? That would be a good fathers day gift for him. Hahaha. There's my shopping list for fathers day! 

Is Buster still thumping? Ellie stopped, but now she's started to act crazy again. So I guess my week of good bun was short lived and now it will go into 3 weeks of crazy bun!


----------



## Pipsqueak

Morgan, yes I'm ashamed! It is a very good movie though.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Emily!!!! I can't believe you just now decided to watch Titanic! That movie was my first pg13 movie and the first movie boobs I saw! Lmao! And if you ever decide to watch it again, you will cry again, it's like old yeller except even the music makes me cry, and the ship, and dropping of the necklace, and when they make love, and when he draws her. The more I watch it the more I cry. So so so sad. They should have welded the **** ship. That's what they get for trying to cheat!!!!!!!! 

Oh yes! I have seen all the Men In Black movies, I really like Will Smith he is probably my favorite black actor lol. He is funny, but he can also play serious roles, and he can sing so that's cool. I remember buying his cd and had some cassettes of him and the jazzy Jeff guy. 

He is still thumping but I haven't had them date yet so it will increase probably when I go in to catch him to do that.
Yeah alcoholic parents suck. But at least she's doing better  hooray! And she used to be skinny teeny tiny like me and now that she's off drugs and alcohol she has fluffed up some.

The Beyod the Sea movie was...not amazing but not crappy! It was pretty good.


----------



## Pipsqueak

I know I know!! I just recently found a streaming site that works so I decided I wanted to watch it. And now it's on my favorite movie list so I watched it again today lol, and yes I cried again!!! And the worst part is that it actually happened!!! Usually with sad movies I'll be like that's sad but at least it didn't really happen....


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, just catching up, I did laugh at Buster trying to nick your crisps, he´s a little rascal. Haven´t watched the other yet but will do. Phoebe is so lovely, every time I see the videos, I just want to touch her feet, I always think it looks like she´s got socks on and she´s so sweet. Buster, get you act together, you´ve got a great gal so just be glad about that lol. 

Love the paintings, they are so vibrant, colours are fantastic....hidden talents.

I love all those films. 

I love the music in Beyond the Sea and Kevin Spacey is so good, he´s a great singer and dancer as well. 

Titanic is a classic now, I always cry at some point in that film and I´m not a great fan of dicaprio. 

Men in Black is great. I agree with Katie, he´s probably one of my favourite actors and I love him singing as well, I love Getting jiggy with it, it always makes me start dancing.


----------



## Little Lop Lover

He is so cute! He is very lucky to have been rescued by you!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Little lop lover- thank you! 

Emily-I agree that it being real makes it even more sad. I mean, there was a Jack and Rose but I am sure that there were people going to America for new beginnings, escaping an old life of hell for an amazing life in USA. But they got their dreams shot down. 

Chris-I love Phoebe's feetsies too. Hen I pick her up I like to feel them because they're really smooth and never really dirty ya know? 
Buster bit me again, I picked him up and was holding him on the couch and he not my arm, no blood but it swelled up some! Little freaking terd!!!!
Haha get jiggy with it! Love that one! Oh and Kevin spacey surprised me with his singing and dancing talent! 
Glad u love my painting, I hope to make it a hobby of mine one day 

No date tonight, sorry!!!


----------



## Pipsqueak

I love bunny feet lol they just fascinate me so much, and bunny ears especially big ones because I have such little bunnies.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, I just love the way she´s marked...it does so suit her and she is so sweet natured too. 

I always wished I could paint. I used to be quite good when I was little but I haven´t tried as I´ve got older but I love seeing pictures that people have done themselves, I just think it´s so nice when you go to someone's house and like a painting and they´ve actually done it themselves. I have two oil paintings which my nephew did when he was about 12. One is of my little dog who passed away nearly 8 years ago and another is of my sister's cat who left us about 2 years ago. They are just so good and Í love looking at them every day and remembering those two little souls who´ve now gone.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Katie, Miss you!! Glad to see the first video, they did really well, it made me happy. I was sad with Buster in the second video, poor pheeeeb!! Tell him to behave himself, because I said so! 

Your paintings were BEAUTIFUL, I'd pay for yours!! Send it over, I want it! 
Oh and did I say I love Rosco, too? Such a cutie. I actually have caught Gus eating his own poop a couple of times!
;P


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Also I love the titanic. And funny you guys were talking about it because look what I saw on FB today..


----------



## Pipsqueak

Lol Danielle, I saw that one a couple weeks ago, it's awesome.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I always wonder who thinks of these things, it´s so clever. I do love penguins, they are so funny, I was watching Happy Feet last week and that film does make me smile.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

I love happy feet too!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Those drawings are great! I haven't ever watched Happy Feet but I've heard of the film. I think I'll watch it since you all are saying its good.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Chris, I love when kids get all artsy! I would love to see the art sometime! 

Danielle, I cant send it I love it  I will have to paint a Tuck n Gus one day! I love the Titanic penguins!!!! BAHAHA! 

Happy feet is such a cute movie and I have a lot of respect for penguins. They do lots and lots.

This weekend went great, Rosco did good and I did pretty well if I do say so myself! I am glad it over but I will miss going to the workshops and being around people whom I have so much in common with! BUt....I got my results back today annnnnnnd.................WAIT FOR IT............................
I passed!!!! I am a Karen Pryor Academy Certified Training Partner!!! WOOOOHOOOO!~!~!~!:thankyou:arty0002::elvis2::wiggle:weee::yahoo:inkelepht:
"Don't ya know it makes me wanna shout?! 
Kick my heels up and SHout!
Throw my hands up and SHout!
Throw my head back and Shout!
Woooahhhh ohhh ohhh oh!"

ALso, tonight we had a date and they were acting scared of each other! :/ odd I know.... so I brought in my clicker and some honey nut cheerios and got Buster a little more happy and relaxed and then Phoebe calmed down and stayed in the box munching mostly, then she got out, looked around and checked out the dog bed, then flopped on the concrete lol. The video is uploading now. No binkies at all this time. Maybe tomorrow I will take them back upstairs. They love it up there.


----------



## whitelop

YAY! CONGRATULATIONS! 
:yes::dancingorig:arty:
Thats really great! Do you get to charge people for dog training now? Are you going to open your own dog training place? There are so many options I guess! haha. 

Were the buns really scared or were they just ignoring each other? I guess I'll wait to see the video! Duh. haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Way to go Katie, I am so pleased for you. Hope you can put it to really good use and good ol Rosco, he´s such a trouper. 

Now I want to see the video of Buster and Phoebe. 

I will take a photo of my masterpieces, I just love them lol.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Congratulations!!:goodjob Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yay! Great job Katie! I can't wait to see the video.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

[ame]http://youtu.be/_fTlYeKU5sM[/ame]
Here it is!

THANK YOU! *takes a bow* I can charge people for training now yes, I want to open my own business one day. Right now I have no experience with that kind of business management aspect. There are a lot of options, but in my area, there are no other clicker trainers except the girl who lives in the town over that I went to school with and shes busy a lot and I don't think she wants to be bothered by me. One time she invited me over and we took our dogs on a hike through the woods and she said Oh yeah We gotta do this again sometime! And I kept reminding her and she never invited me to go again. Or invited me over at all.  I am a loser! gah! I am sad. And there aren't any dog training businesses around here, just petco and petsmart and they use different techniques, some use the clicker, some use the clicker combined with negative reinforcement. I just don't want to work for a big company that doesn't take a stand and make sure that they all use the correct way.

Anyway, I was watching family guy in the video so I apologize. hehe. 
Also, I got the rabbits some dill, rosemary, and turnip greens which they haven't had in a while.....They refuse to eat the turnip greens which are one of Buster's favorites, and they nibbled on the rosemary and I think they ended up eating the dill.


----------



## whitelop

Once again like every video, I can't watch all of it right now because some other issue in my life forces me away. But I just want to say that Phoebe is a hoss! She looks like such a solid girl, and I know I've said that before. Her shoulder blades look like boobs or a butt. Like you could put a little bra on her back and she would have back cleavage! hahaha. I laughed when I looked at her and thought about it. 
I'll watch the rest of the vid later. Once my house has calmed down and hopefully I can enjoy a bottle of wine!

Edit: I totally put bottle of wine when I meant GLASS! Hahah. At least we know where my head is at! A bottle...how ridiculous. :foreheadsmack:


----------



## Katielovesleo3

BAHAHAHAHA! I little bra for Phoebe's back! xD haahahahahhaa! too freakin funny. Yes, I agree, she's got humps, how does that song go? My hump my hump, my lovely ladys lumps!!! lol. I am going to youtube the song now hahah.
A bottle huh? heehee. It's ok! NOt ridonkulous at all


----------



## Katielovesleo3

The 11th date went well! I have a few pictures to share until the vid. uploads!!!!


----------



## JBun

Congratulations on passing your test! I bet it's nice to have it done. 

Phoebe and Buster look much more relaxed on the carpet. Buster is even laying down! That's a first for the dating.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Well Buster and Phoebe seem pretty chill in the pictures lol. The date looked good.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thank you Jenny. I was so happy when they laid down. 
I'm proud of them. They're getting closer to husbun and bun-wife

The video should have uploaded by now so I will post that.


----------



## Chrisdoc

It´s so lovely seeing them laying down even though it´s not right next to each other. Buster looks so relaxed, can´t wait to see the video.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

They look so nice together. They will be one good looking couple when they are bonded. I can't wait to see the video.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

[ame]http://youtu.be/jd6Ke68VgGQ[/ame]
TA-DA! Sorry for the wait! Youtube takes WAYYYYYY too long!


----------



## Pipsqueak

Ugh I can't watch the whole thing, but I did see the closeup of Phoebe's li'l feet!  I just can't get over how cute Buster is lol.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

[ame]http://youtu.be/joBIoCJs9rQ[/ame]
PART 2! Very short, 4 mins long


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Oh and I am in the process of making a Binky movie. You will ALL love it! I need more binkies, SOOOO if anyone would like to send me their videos of binkies I would love to feature your rabbit in my video!!! BTW, the music will be "AWES*Ö*ME!" <---that is your only hint to how c*Ö**Ö*l it will be, hehehehe. I am super excited. BUt seriously, I will give you my email and you can send over the video or videos.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Katie, how long do we have to give you a binky video? I don't have one but I could probably make one sometime over the next few days. I'd love to have Ash in it. Oh and do we have to have it a specific length?

I'm going to start watching the first video of their date right now.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Well I need 2 minutes more of only binkies so if you send me a video I can edit it and take out everything that isn't binkying and compile a nice video! I would love to have Ash in it too! This idea just came to me and it might be my best one! LOL! Yeah, I don't have to have it right away, I have family coming over this weekend so I wont have a lot of time to do it on the weekend I suspect so I would just set the deadline for about Monday 

HOORAY!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Cool! This was a great idea of yours! I'm going to log off now and try to get a video of Ash binkying.


----------



## Pipsqueak

What a lovely idea! I can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Hope you catch a video Elise! 

I feel like we are stuck in a rut. I mean, everything is going ok but they're taking forever to groom one another and it turns into a stand-off or she doesn't even bother asking him anymore. So I wonder what I should try next. I am going to try having longer dates, they're at 30 minutes now so I guess I will bump them to an hour. Hopefully that may help. But I wonder if I should try another area. Maybe my room or our garage apartment? 

Aww after I just wrote all that they laid within a foot of each other  got a pic too! 

Oh and suddenly Phoebe likes apple and carrot now lol.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Oh and Phoebe has been chinning EVERYTHING IN THIS ROOM and marking with her poop! Not cool >:|


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Awww!


----------



## JBun

So CUTE!!! Well, it's pretty obvious they like carpet better. Buster seemed more irritable and grumpy when they were on the concrete floor. Plus they couldn't really run and binky, which of course, is no fun  Laying near each other is really good progress. They're getting there. I think increasing their time is a good next step.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Aww what a sweet picture!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I did take Ash outside last night but my brothers went outside and started making lots of noise so I decided not to tape because that wouldn't sound nice on the binky video. I'm going to try again tonight. 

I loved the new picture! They are so cute! Yes, increasing the time sounds good.


----------



## Pipsqueak

I seriously can't wait to see the binky video.  Now I want to make a periscoping bunny video lol.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

And the song could be "WHO's That Lady?!" lol. Oh like, "I always feel like, somebodys watchin meeeee!"

Don't worry about background noise I can edit that out as well!  

Yay ok longer dates from now on.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Haha that would be awesome!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

[ame]http://youtu.be/MdBLV6spe2w[/ame]
Here is last nights video.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

48 seconds of seriousness..............
[ame]http://youtu.be/WN_baOPJAcA[/ame]


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Also, Phoebe is turning 6 months at the end of July, when does everybody start mixing adult food with baby food? Cause I know you gotta mix slowly...


----------



## Katielovesleo3

[ame]http://youtu.be/aPyWM2uNoS4[/ame]
Numba thirteen! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Pipsqueak

I'll admit that I only skimmed the videos but the dates looked good!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I don't blame you Emily, theres so much of it to watch, when I film it...it makes me really sleepy and I have to lay down and take a little nappy nap...

I need a nappy nap right now *yawn*


----------



## Katielovesleo3

[ame]http://youtu.be/mxx6NZNkj4k[/ame]
13.5


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Chillin with Leo  man buds!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, love the videos and that last pic, he´s such a poser.

I just wish he´d groom her. In the last one, they were doing so well, nose to nose and then he spoils it all be nipping. I still think that they are going to make it, he´s just being a little bit stubborn. She is so gentle, come on Buster, just give in.


----------



## Pipsqueak

The reason I usually skim is because I somehow always log on at a bad time lol, like we'll be having dinner in 5 minutes and I'll log on here and I only get in a little bit. Love that pic he's so photogenic! Lol I'm with you Chris I'm just like: GOSH DANG IT BUSTER JUST GROOM HER!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Katie, I have two videos of Ash binkying. I'm not sure which one is better so maybe I can send both of them to you and you decide what to do. How do I send them to you?

I'm going to watch the date video now.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thank you Chris! Yes, he is a poser when he wanta to be. I am getting to fed up with him being a grump, thumping, and not grooming her. Makes me so mad that they're already on their 14th date and still nobody has gave in... I am planning on dating them today....hopefully, and I guess I will try to put something tasty on her forehead again and maybe she will at least FEEL like he is grooming her. 

Elise, I PMed you my email and you should send both I think. YAY! I can't wait to get my video finished!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie have just seen your bit about collecting binkies...what a shame, I have taken some good ones in the last few days but just haven´t downloaded them yet.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chris, Katie said in her PM that my videos were the only videos she got so far, so you can probably give her your binky videos.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yeah Chris! If you want go ahead and download them and send them my way, I will send you my email if you wanna. 

If anybody is reading this, remember to send the video from your computer, not from youtube or photobucket because I cant edit the video from there


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh yeah, I did give you the links from youtube, I was going to give it to you directly from my computer but the email account wouldn't let me. Oh well, so much for that.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Well if you figure it out send em to me  I created a thread on here but nobody replied to it yet...darn. Well...it WAS a good idea.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'll try to figure it out. I saw your thread. And your idea was definitely a good one. Maybe I can post on your thread to bump it up so more people see it.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yes bump bump hehe. Everybody must have had a good weekend because I haven't heard from too many people just Chris and Elise. Hope everyone is ok! 
P.s. I miss Lisa. I wonder how she is doing


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yeah, I haven't seen many people on either. Alright I'll bump it up . Yeah, I hope Lisa is okay! she said on her blog that she had a friend who had cancer or something and she said that she might not be online much. I hope she comes back soon! I've also been wondering where Michelle went. I hope she's okay too.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thanks for the bump! Yeah and her son is allergic to her buns  how terrible!!! I would just die if Leo was allergic to the rabbits or Rosco, I would be like, dued, you can leave, lol. Nah, I would just make him sleep outside haha.
Yeah Michelle too, where'd she run off to?


----------



## Chrisdoc

OMG, talk about great minds think alike...I was wondering about both Lisa and Michelle, miss them both. Lisa did say she wouldn´t be around for a while because of her friend and Michelle was really busy with work. hope they´re both Ok and the buns. 

Katie, I´ll get them together and if you PM me your email I´ll send them to you.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I miss them  anyway, last night I watched "Eddie Murphy RAW" and I watched "What To Expect When You're Expecting", they were both verrrrry funny! I was laughing so hard that I scared the buns!!! HAHA! 

The Lawn crew just got here and I was sitting here typing this I thought, OH CRAP! Let me check my teeny tiny plant, I don't even remember what it was called but it was a viney plant and it had bright purple flowers and my M**********G cousin pulled it up.............it was as tall as my pinky finger and bright green, however there were frreeeking weeds around that he COULD HAVE got, but no, he f******* pulled the one thing I did NOT want him to pull. So I punched him and threw a rock at him but he dodged and I missed. And he isn't just screwing up at my house, he does this at a lot of customers houses, they call and ask "Who is the retard that keeps pulling up my plants?!" ugh. I don't even remember the name of it to get a new one. F it. Guess I can give up on making my yard look pretty. 

[ame]http://youtu.be/ae_tI4XFJrc[/ame]


----------



## Pipsqueak

Ugh that sucks about your plant.  The date looked good, Buster didn't nip did he? At the one point I was just holding my breath waiting for him to groom her then he moved and I'm like: D***it Buster! Lol. I love your yard and your set up for them! Was that a mourning dove on the roof?


----------



## whitelop

By your description of the plant it was probably Clematis, the purple climbing variety. I really like those too, I almost bought some a few weeks ago but decided against it. BUT I think I'll go back and get some! 
I hate when they don't pay enough attention to things to notice that the things they're pulling up are actually plants. I mean, most of the time you can tell the difference between a week and a real planted plant. My husband barely pays enough attention, so every time he cuts the grass I have to walk around with him to point out whats what in the yard. LOL Its sad. 

Hahaha. Phoebe fell off the crate! I laughed. Then Buster hops right up and was like "haha, I can get up here but you can't, back boobs!" They're so cute.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I do t think he nipped too much. The one from yesterday is only in 45% downloaded. But it was exciting and I wrote down the important parts to look for. I am glad you like my hard! It used to feel so big before we built the garage apartment (the thing the dove was on) but it's ok there's still a lot of room. I am about to have date number 16 out there. I want to do it upstairs today but we have a guest so that may be a bit weird for him to come in and see a bun date going in in his room hahahah. So gotta do it outside today and tomorrow and he leaves Sunday evening. 

Yes Morgan that was it! It was a Clematis! I'm so glad you identified it!  I called my therapist afterwards...my grandmother lol. I was like "Nana I am so mad and I beat up my cousin and threw a rock at him" and she busted out laughing and was like good for you! And we talked about going to the Antique rosé emporium this October and getting myself some roses, so I am going to re-do a lot of my front flower beds anyway. So I think I will go look for a clematis to put there and I want to rip out one of the Japanese boxwoods, and the sago palm and that is where I will put two roses. Leo, he honestly knows the difference between a weed and a plant. He must be one of a kind but that ole Sunflower is so dumb! I could kill him. But instead I will just get my soil ready, thankfully I have lots of rabbit poop to help me and I collected some today and I filled up half a flower bed. In one week I will have them all done and I guess I will try to put some in them each week. 

Poor Phoebe also made the box upstairs tip over, TWICE! Then she tipped over the carrier!!!! X'D it's so freakin funny but I feel bad for her, and buster is definitely thinking that...BACK BOOBS!!!!!!! Lmao!!!!!!!

This pic is really great for size comparison lol


----------



## Katielovesleo3

And here is a scary wolf spider that Leo torched the other night because it scared us lol


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Ok I was wrong these are for the video up there ^^^^^
1:42
8:56
13:26
16:45 FEET!
20:10 Was that grooming?
21:51 Grooming?
22:44 Grooming??
24:05 ahhhh so close!


----------



## Pipsqueak

Lol your guest comes and you're just sitting there with the buns: Oh hey don't mind us we're just having a date.


----------



## whitelop

I don't like that wolf spider's eyes reflect like that. It freaks me out. You can see it with a flash light when you shine it into trees and stuff. Its freaking gross. 
We had one that big in our bathroom the other night. I was peeing and looked over and out it popped from something and well...I was glad I was already peeing. haha. I yelled for my husband but didn't want to yell to loud, so I wouldn't scare it so I was like "spider! spider! Come get it!" But it wasn't loud, it was like a 4 year old whispering. hahaha. He came in and was like "whoa thats a doosey!" Then stomped it. I was like "doosey? 1963 called and it wants its catch phrase back!" but I was thankful he killed it for me. 
LOL and theres my most recent spider story. 

I'll have to finish watching the video after I put this hellion to bed. haha.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol yeah Emily. He walked in a while ago and Buster is sitting on the couch with me and I was sharing my honey nut Cheerios with him and he's like "aww he's watching TV with you" lol. 

Haha doosey, that is too funny. At least he came and got it, I can never count in Leo, Rosco is always my knight in shining armor to come rescue me from scary bugs lmao!!! When I see wolf spiders, they're usually babies, but this one, whew! Was on steroids I tell ya!!!! Oh and today's date was kinda crappy, they had a horrible time, there was a bunch of airplanes flying over headed to Bush intercontinental. Then the idiots were outside listening to gangster rap I guess. Loudly. It freaked us all out I think. So it sucked


----------



## Pipsqueak

I hate spiders. Not as much as I hate the bees here. THEY'RE FRIGGIN SCARY! I don't mind the plain honey bees or the fuzzy ones that don't do anything, but these ones are a different story.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

There's these bees that I guess are "wood bees" they're big black and a little yellow but fuzzy and they always try to get in my face and I am like HEY BEE WTF IS YOUR PROBLEM?! GO AWAY I AM NOT A BEAR I AM NOT A THREAT! And the honey bees are great cause of course, they make honey and they pollenate...good for them. But I have no idea what bees you're talking about lol. Post a pic!

Here is day before lasts' video
[ame]http://youtu.be/__wmWy8ThFQ[/ame]


----------



## Pipsqueak

It may be a wood bee. I mainly just notice that they have enormous and shiny rear ends....Man your neighbors were being LOUD. I'd probably just go over there and be all like: WOAH MAN TRYING TO HAVE A BUNNY DATE! They'd probably think you were crazy lol.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Hahaha, they would definitely think I was crazy, they already do. Leo and I like to play games like kids and we race to the mailbox to see who gets the mail first, we play ball in the front yard or back yard, sometimes we do foot races and involve my dad and/or other people, and recently we were playing hide and seek and Leo hid on top of the chimney...I will have to include a pic to show you, and he made the neighbors dog bark, well the neighbor came outside at the same time that Leo was coming back inside so all he saw was legs. So he thought someone was robbing us! He ran over and knocked in the door, well Leo and Rosco and I were upstairs wrestling by that time and I didnt hear it but I thought I heard something so I left the room android locked the door and was hiding in that room. Finally the doorbell rang and I was like oh let me go see who that is. And it's my neighbor and then Ryan comes out of his house with a gun and I'm like whoa whoa whoa! We were just playing hide and go seek!!!! Lmao!!!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Here


----------



## Pipsqueak

Lol! Hey you're never too old to play hide and seek. Whenever my mom has her highschool reunion we all have a massive game of hide and go seek(or hide and go sneak) it's one of the best parts lol. Hahaha! I'm pretty sure the mailman thinks I'm a lunatic, once when he was driving past I was creeping through this long grass playing with one of the bunnies, well the grass was to high for him to see Pip so he just drove past and looked at me really weird lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I just love seeing them racing around on the grass and then stopping to munch for a while...what a pair they are. 

what has happened to Phoebe´s socks....she´s molted them off, it´s weird seeing her little white feet now awwww.

I love Rosco there standing guard...he is such a sweetie. 

I bet Buster is a scream sitting with you waiting for the cheerios....he´s such an attention seeker lol.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol Emily. Haha yep I bet your mailman thinks you're looney hehe. Ours probably thinks we are when we race to the mailbox.

They got goofy that day and they did lots of zoomies. 
Yeah her little socks are gone :'( I am sad about that. I can't wait for them to come back when it gets cooler 
At first when I had him on the couch he was like....I hate you. And I'm like awww buster, please don't be mad, you're so cute and fluffy. And I petted him and then he was still pretty mad and not looking at me, and of course, he doesn't know that he can jump down, so I run and get a huge handful of Cheerios ad I start munching ad he's like...hey, those are miiiine! Share with me! Ad he gets his face all up in my hand lol. Then when they were gone he stood on his back legs and looks me in the eye like, no mores??? :'(


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thought I would share these


----------



## Pipsqueak

Awww!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww! Your bunnies are just so handsome and pretty! The will make a very pretty couple together! 

Seeing Busters ears is weird for me because his ears are so short compared to Ash's. I think its cute though!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Awww, no Phoebe socks, I did so love those little dark feet but it´s good to know they´ll be back. 

I just love these two but I have a really soft spot for Buster as he does so remind me of Bandy but without the rings round his eyes...same cutie ears as well. 

I just so laugh when they get in your face for food...I must admit that they make me laugh quite a lot with silly things that only us bunny people would understand.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thanks guys!  They are cuties. Yeah, Buster's ears are so tiny compared to Phoebe's dumbo ears, then I see Thumper or Monty's ears and im like.....those are HUGE. 

Oh and I forgot to tell yall but the other day the workers bring me a Carolina wren fledgling and I tried to keep it fed until they could take it back to its nest but they took too long, like an hour and the baby died and I had to put it in a Ziploc brand body bag, and buried him in the trash can....I sang him the revised version of Amazing Grace and moved on. :'( It was pretty sad. He would have made it if the idiots hadn't brought it to me. 
Ok that was the fore story, there's more to it below.....

So this is date #16. I think it is the really annoying one with the rap music and the planes going by and they just did NOT have a good time. Well the next night...Saturday...I had the date in my other guest room and I will post that one as soon as it is done uploading. Shortly after the date was done filming, my dad and other guys came home, I could tell they were VERRRRY drunk and I was all the way upstairs. They ran upstairs and I got out of the room so they wouldn't scare the bunnies and then I am like: "hey whats up...............*stares at raccoon on dads shoulder* WHAT THE FUUUUUDGE?!?!?!?!?!?!?! What?!?!?!" Poppy is like, "Here is your new pet, I challenge you to train her!!!!" *puts her on my back*" I say "Omg are you crazy this is a wild animal! It's gonna rip our ears and lips and noses off!!! And what if she has parasites!!!!!!" And then finally I get them to tell me how they got her. Well they went to Down South Offroad, the place we all take our ATVs and UTVs, and they were on the boat but they rode up to the shore and everyone hangs out there. Well some people rode up from mudding and they had this lil baby raccoon riding on their side-by-side and apparently the guys went up to them to talk about it and the guy told Chris, Leo's friend and our worker, that he is selling it for $1000 and Chris says, "HEY RUSTY, GIVE ME YOUR WALLET! IM GONNA BUY THIS RACCOON FOR YOU!" And my dad is soooo drunk, like the drunkest I have seen him in YEARS, and he obeys. (The guy says that he has had her since 3 weeks and he got her from a breeder...) So then they ride home with this baby raccoon and BAM I have a raccoon now. I had to take the poor bun's blue cage for her to use and then I gave her a bath, which she liked until she figured out HOLY CRAP THERES SOAP ON ME! Then she wasn't so happy. But, it had to be done, she smelled like sunscreen...... I then searched her all over for fleas and I finally found one and gave her the kitten dosage of Advantage II and she's now flea-free. She is quite fascinating to watch and she, the roughly 8 week old coon, is a lot like an 8 week old puppy. Bitey, teethy, curious, happy, playful, a handful! So now I don't know what to do, she is very sweet but I am worried she will transform into a raging monster. Should I give her to someone who will cage her and who reeeally wants her or do I keep her as a house coon and train her and only cage her at night while we sleep, and when we are away? I don't know what I should do, I have so much on my plate right now. And I know that they get wild and angry when you cage them...of course. Anyway, yesterday was Leo's birthday and he had a little party. She stayed outside with us most of the time. Now she is asleep on Poppy's lap...Poppy may be her favorite person. I will post a pic for yall lol. 

Oh and then today, the guys come in and Sunflower says, "Katie, remember how I pulled your flower, well here, I am making up *pulls teeny tiny baby rabbit from behind his back*" The poor thing is so scared its eyes are bulging and he squirms and I yell "NO WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU?! YOU GOTTA PUT IT BACK FROM WHERE YOU GOT IT!!! ITS JUST A LITTLE BABY! Don't worry, the mom will take it back, just take it back, immediately!!!" And they tell me they ruined its home with a weed-eater and I am like: I don't care, take it back and the mom will make a new home Good God almighty!!!! I am not NOAH! I will not build an arc and put all the animals yall bring me in the arc and take off down the road! HOLY CRAP! So I am apparently the crazy animal lady now.....
That was a lot....

[ame="http://youtu.be/4S8EDW8FFi0"]://youtu.be/4S8EDW8FFi0[/ame]


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Poppy and Coonanie


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie I just cannot believe they brought home a raccoon and actually paid that amount for it. I was looking at the video about ten minutes ago and my pc freaked out and I had to close and open again and I was going to ask you for a pic and ´there it is now. It´s so cute, don´t know anything about raccoons so can´t give you any advice but I love it. Gods know what they´ll come back with next. You better start building that ark just in case lol. 

I love the videos of Buster and Phoebe. They do a lot better in that bigger space although I haven´t got through it all yet as the pc was super slow and kept stopping so I will go back. I just like watching them running about and enjoying themselves.


----------



## whitelop

A RACCOON?! At first I was like "...no, she's kidding!" Then I see the picture of the freaking raccoon! 
They're super smart! Like really really smart for an animal, they're like 5 year olds. They know how to open cabinets and locked and doors, they have little thumbs and you're going to have to get child locks to put on your cabinets. They can climb anything, so baby gates are a no go, and they can climb on counters. I think they're pretty opportunistic and they'll eat everything, cooked meat, fruit, veggies, eggs. You could probably cook for it like you cook and she'll be fine! haha. She might be pretty easy to train, since they are so smart. But you'll have to make sure she has a cage that she can't get out of and she'll have to be let out like the rabbits for exercise, but with constant super vision. 
You basically just got a 5 year old, with fur and cute tail. I would watch her with the rabbits, they will kill chickens so I don't know how they are with rabbits. 
I just can't believe that! I want a raccoon. 

My husband and I play like that too. We play catch all the time, we chase each other, we have races. haha. We act like kids and our neighbors probably think we're insane too. LOL 

Seriously, I'm shocked that he brought you a raccoon. And then Sunflower trying to take the wild kit! OMG. You need to put a sign up that says "don't bring me your animals!" hahaha.


----------



## JBun

I can't believe they actually brought a raccoon home either! And then a baby bunny, Geez! I hope the poor little bunny is ok though.

That coony is pretty cute! Just be aware, they can carry a parasite in their feces that is untreatable and can be deadly to rabbits. It's called nematodiasis. STERILIZE! No big deal, right?
http://veterinarymedicine.dvm360.com/vetmed/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=385181&sk=&date=&pageID=5

Even though Buster is being a big grump about grooming Phoebe, and we all just wish he would go ahead and do it already, I have to say that Buster is still adorable. He just has this really cute fluffy face


----------



## Katielovesleo3

She already climbed the baby gate I had set up on both sides of the rabbits room but when she gets close to the rabbits she goes into scared coon mode so she backs off and I have to run around and chase her down. 
I bought her a dozen minnows today and put them in a big pot and she had so much fun playing with them and trying to catch them. After she killed like 6, she moved them out of the pot, and tasted one or two and bit some but she had no interest in actually eating them... She ran around like crazy for 3 hours and is FINALLY napping. Oh an I offered her a piece of Rosco's dog food and she ate that and asked for more and she looooves grapes so I grabbed a few grapes and got all full. Now my house is a mess, probably smells like fish. I need to mop while she's out. Lol. 

They took the bunny back, put it in some bushes, it ran across the street where a huge black cat was watching...it pounced and killed the bun bun  ahhh the circle of life...

Ahhh thank you Jenny for the link! I also saw one about the round worm and most articles say that they don't get it often but I will acquire dewormer just in case. I agree he is so cute it's hard to stay mad at him for too long. Hehe.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Mmm dog food


----------



## Chrisdoc

You've got your hands full now Katie but he´s adorable. I didn´t know they ate fish or if they´re carnivores or herbivores or both. That is so sad about the little bun bun....life is a bitch and then you die. 

Will you be keeping him ?? he is quite irresistible.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

OMG Katie!! I just read this now. I can't believe they brought home a raccoon! That's crazy! She is really cute though. Like Chris said are you keeping her?


----------



## Pipsqueak

Aww so cute! BUT MAN THAT THING WAS EXPENSIVEE!! Is it a boy or girl? Are you thinking about maybe giving it to a wildlife sanctuary or something?


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I have no idea what I'm going to do. She can be so sweet and then she goes into psycho mode for 2 hours and plays and plays and plays and that's the hard part. And yes she's a girl. They are omnivores so she mostly eats dog food and grapes and whatever she can find under the fridge, oven, and couch. She found a snickers bar under the couch and I almost got my butt whooped trying to get it from her. Lol! She's been much more interested in Rosco today, before long they'll be friends I bet. 

Today I went With my Nana, her neighbor, and my mom to a nursery. Afterwards we stopped ate, and I found an antique store down the road and we stopped and they had so much awesome stuff!!!! I got several rabbit figurines for my rabbit shelf as I got a soap dispenser that is a yellow lab. It's cute. I spent $14. 
Anyway, now I'm home and cleaning and trying to get things done while the baby is asleep. Gotta collect the rabbits poop for my flower beds too.


----------



## Pipsqueak

It's a tough situation, I'd probably try and find some kind of animal sanctuary or something that could try and turn her wild again or if that's not possible keep her there. I love antique stores! You should upload pics!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Hmm, I think it might be kind of fun to keep her, but its up to you. Yeah, I bet she'll be friends with Rosco. 

I bet the bunny figurines look great! I always like to buy bunny related things. I collect Ash's poop for my garden too. Its really good compost.


----------



## Pipsqueak

I got some videos of Loki binkying for you!  He's so cute lol.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I will upload a pic of my bunny antiques! 

She definitely can't be turned wild now, I went to take a shower and naturally she followed me so I let her stay in the bathroom and as soon as I got into the shower she put her little hand in the door like wait for me!!! And I was like no I gotta shower hold on! And as soon as I shut the door she was crying up a storm. If she went to anybody I'm sure they would just cage her bc that's all everyone wants to do that I've talked to. Because I would ask the Ppl who would say "OMG she's so cute! I want her!" I would ask them, what would you do with her? Keep her in a cage? And they're like yeah and she would run around and stuff. And I was thinking yeah they just like her right now because she's so cute and small but what about when she gets big?


----------



## Katielovesleo3

[ame]http://youtu.be/jgiFS1Jz9g0[/ame]


----------



## whitelop

Katie, you do know that raccoon's get to be like 40 lbs right? hahaha. I think she'll be fine with you. You should have let her in the shower with you, I bet she would have liked it. haha. That sounds weird, but oh well. My jack russell used to like to get in the shower with me. haha. 

I would totally have a raccoon. I think they would be fun to have. What does she use for a litter box? Can you litter train them? I know they're smart and if a rabbit can do it, then a raccoon can do it too! 

NOW YOU KNOW WHAT ITS LIKE TO HAVE A TODDLER! OH MY GOD, YOU GET IT! Having a toddler is like owning a raccoon! 

At like minute 6 of the date, when Phoebe and Buster are running through the room, they looked really majestic and like a small herd of small horses, galloping together. 
Did he nip her at 19:22? 

Are they bonded yet? They seem to be doing really well together, but they just aren't grooming. Buster grooms himself in front of her, but thats it. Have you moved them to a territory yet? Like her pen or his pen? And could start leaving them together for several hours at a time, rather than the 30 minutes?


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yep I know they can get even heavier because of obesity lol. 
I don't know if she would have liked the shower with me, it would be too hot for her cause Ilve hot water.
I bought her a litter box and they can't use clay litter so the rabbits have to share their pine pellets with her. She's already got it down, sometimes in her cage she must miss the box but it's like right next to it and she will still pee in her water bowl occasionally. 
Yeah it feels like I am babysitting a little kid....for forever!! Oh and I joined a raccoon forum! Yay! So I can get advice from raccoon people. 

Haha I thought that was cool too when they were like a little herd hehe. I will have to check but yes he probably did nip her, it's impossible for him to be nice. When she gets in with him or when he gets in with her on accident he nips her like anytime she gets in his way. So they still have issues to work on I guess. Right now they get an hour. I could try in their room and see how that goes.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

My bunnies and the soap lol


----------



## Pipsqueak

Oh my gosh those are the cutest things!! They seem to be doing pretty good I mean after all the biting is barely happening anymore. Buster is just being kinda stubborn about the whole thing lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh I love your bunny figurines. I watched the date, it seemed to have gone pretty well. Not much aggression, but I just wish he would groom Phoebe.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yay! Glad y'all like my little buns. Can't wait to get a shelf to put them out on display! 
I wish he would too. I don't understand what his deal is! 
Oh I saw this on Facebook how awesome!


----------



## Pipsqueak

And ninjas.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I love that picture! 

I should send you a crochet bunny to put on your bunny shelf.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yes and ninjas. And isn't that just the funniest?! I sent it to Leo as soon as I saw it. He never responded but it said he read it lol. 
Yeahhhh!!!! Elise! Won't you make me a bunny for my shelf?:hug2:
It doesn't have to be big it can be tiny or small or however you like! 
The rabbits have been looking quite made today. Everytime I look at them they have both of their butts pointed toward me and they sit next to each other on both sides of the pen lol. Oh and Buster taught Phoebe to thump at me. Very uncool. Both rabbits thump at me now. She only does it sometimes, and its never at suppertime or breakfast cause she knows it she thumps then that she wont get food, (well she will but I delay it until they act civil). Phoebe likes spinach!!! Woohoo!  As I type the raccoon is in my computer chair...behind me with her arms up my shirt gently scratching my back....AHHHH coons are useful lol. ...................wait.................ok she just fell to sleep. Dang! I was enjoying that! haha!


----------



## Pipsqueak

Haha I should totally send that to my brother in the Airforce! I was trying to convince him to get a house bunny but he wants a lab(which he can't have as they can only have 40 pound pets or under). That stinker Buster! But hey they're sitting next to each other! Hmm I could use a personal back scratcher lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Well I just completed a pattern for a 2 and a half inch crochet bunny its small enough to be able to fit in an envelope so maybe I'll make one for you . Ugh why did Buster have to teach Phoebe to thump at you. That must be annoying. That's good that they sit next to each other. I'd love to have a raccoon to scratch my back, haha.


----------



## whitelop

I would also love a raccoon to scratch my back, then at least someone would scratch it! My husband won't. 
E
Ellie thumps all the time. I don't know why, I think she's just crazy. But she does. Sometimes I know she's thumping at me, and I'm like "look B, calm down or I'll put you in the rooster pen" then she goes and sits and looks pretty. LOL 

I forgot to say earlier, in the last date video, Phoebe was running around with the grape in her mouth and it made me laugh. It looked like she was trying to find the perfect spot to eat it or she was just really happy to have a treat! Ellie does the same thing when I give her strawberry tops.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Haha, I agree with Morgan it was so cute when she tried to find the best spot to eat her grape and than Buster tried to steal it from her. Ash does that too. One time I gave him a piece of a carrot and he picked it up and ran away on to the carpet and ate it. Bunnies are so funny.


----------



## JBun

I love how Phoebe is running around the room for like a whole minute, just trying to find a safe place to eat her grape, haha. I don't know why she finally settled on a spot right close to Buster. Did she actually nip him when he tried to steal her treat. It sure looked like it, cause he left her alone after that and went looking for his own treat. She was a lot more interested in you after getting that treat, too. She kept coming back to you and checking you out.

I love how when Buster is sitting there grooming, Phoebe sneaks in there and puts her head down next to him to be groomed. Wishful thinking, right  I have no doubt that if she wanted to be a big grouch, that she would send Buster scuttling.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

[ame]http://youtu.be/KC_5tN_JBwY[/ame]
#18,
also, I am uploading a coon video for yall. It shows her being pretty easygoing. I might get a "PSYCHO MODE" vid later. 

Lol Emily, he definitely needs a bunny.
Yeah Leo will only scratch my back for a second and Im like NO! MORE! It's not un-itchy yet!!!! And hes like oh ok well too bad. 
But when his back is itchy I will keep scratching it. Occasionally I will scratch it just because hes such a sweetie. 

Buster and Phoebe don't respond to my hollow threats. *sigh* He is such a grumpus. But yes! I loved the grape part too! She does that everytime I give her a grape but usually it doesn't take her that long but man, she sure did get mad at Buster! She did nip him I believe, think they might have bit each other. Another reason she kept coming back to me is because theres another spot on the left side of me by the window that they really wanted to check out but I planted myself in the way so they couldn't go back there hehehehehehe!!!!!! 
Phoebe tries to be sneaky but Buster must think, "NAH HOE, GO BACK OVER THERE ORRRRR YOU CAN GROOM *ME* NOW!" 

So today I was giving Rosco a mani/pedi and he kicked me in the face. I was mad, I bit him. I am sorry now and I told him so but still....I feel bad. lol. I really don't like being kicked in the face though. It has happened a couple times before when I would tickle his feet hairs and I deserved it but this time I hadn't even cut the nail yet...I was just looking for the quick and then *WACK-PAW-IN-FACE!* Then I said you S***HEAD and I bit him hahahahhahaha. 

omg, Coonanie is scratching my back again, it really tickles cause shes doing it to my side. I think the bad weather and me being on the computer makes her sleepyyyy!!!!!  Now she's sniffing me with her pointy cold nose. teeehehehehehehhe it ticklessss!!!!! 
I will have the rabbits date shortly!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

[ame]http://youtu.be/boXvtlbbKLA[/ame]


----------



## whitelop

Katie, is there a rifle in the corner of your office/mud room/raccoon room? LOL 
And were those Leo's boots? I like them! My husband would like something like those. 

Coonanie is SO cute! I like when she grunts. But she was serious about that cord. When she picks something up, is it hard to get it away from her? She still looks like such a wild animal, the way she touches everything and the way she constantly sniffs for food or whatever she's sniffing for. Could you like, put bits of food in places and let her find them? That might be fun for her. 
I really want one! hahaha. My husband would kill me. 

I didn't watch all the date, but they seem to be doing pretty well. EXCEPT NEITHER ONE WILL GROOM THE OTHER! I know they're like basically bonded, but they don't really spend much time together when they're out. Would it be wise to stress them a bit before putting them together? To see how they act? Or have to tried stressing and it didn't work. I feel like Buster would get nippy. But I'm a tad hungover and I can't think straight! 
I just want them to groom each other, I mean jeez. 
I'll watch the rest of the video later on, I did only get like 6 minutes in, so I could be missing something in the other 23! LOL


----------



## Pipsqueak

Oh my gosh Coonanie is so cute! I basically skimmed in the beginning of the date video and watched when they were next to each other then I watched the last 10 minutes of it. For a stressful situation I know lots of people take them on a car ride, but that might not work if they like the car lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

OMG!! Coonanie is really cute! I love how at the end she ran up to Rosco and started sniffing and pawing him. I bet they'll be good friends. She's really cute. I didn't watch the date video yet but I'm going to.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Its just pellet rifle, but it has some major power!!!! And a scope and a cool light and laser! Yes those were Leo's work boots. And yes! DO NOT try to take anything from her is like the number one rule in this place! I try to give her something better in return like you would for a dog who is possessive but I can't tell what is "BETTER" and what isn't. Apparently she really likes pens. Like writing pens. Everytime she finds one she runs away with it and if she tries to run into a narrow place the pen stops her lmao! So funny! She's very funny about food, she mostly likes grapes and dog food. So I try to scatter her dog food but Rosco ends up finding it and he's like "B**** THIS IS MY FOOD STOP GIVING IT TO THE COON!" >:[

I don't know if I should stress them or not? Because like, ok, this morning I go to give them their veggies and they got in with each other and Buster is over in the corner laying down and Phoebe is begging for her veggies (DUH! lol, lil piggy!) so I scoot Buster back into his pen and then he is trying so hard to get back to her side and I tell him "well you need to just go ahead and groom her a$$ and I would let you two tards be together geez!" and throw their veggies on the floor to them cause im mad lol. Jenny! I need advice if you're reading this! Should I stress them?!
Today Rosco started trying to play with Coonanie and she bit him a few times too hard and he was ok with it but it made him play rougher so I was like, ok mister boxer lets be careful with those paws of yours! Then I put her up for her nap and I let Rosco outside and a german shepherd was in our front yard! So I was like, uh oh, wheres Rosco? And I am spinning in circles and I hear a growl/snarl and I yell for Rosco and here he comes, hackles up, looking extremely serious and tough, with the GSD right next to him, they look glued lol. I tell him, "Alright Rosco, let's NOT pick a fight with the GSD haha, would not end so well if he was a guard dog of some sorts" Turns out it was a girl and it she would not come up to me but I petted her back, I was trying to get to her name tag to see where shes from and her call the people but she went into the neighbors yard and I asked him if he knew whose dog she is. He said that it looks like the GSD that lives behind him. 
So I had a wonderful flashback to when I saw this guy that's lives behind us, catty-corner, beat the $H** out of his Lab. Literally. I was peeking through the fence (at the time there were many boards missing because the fence was from the 70s) and I saw the WHOOOOLE thing. Two kids are playing on the tire swing, the dog thinks they're playing with him and they were kinda, theyre all lets run away from Ranger and jump on the tire swing so he cant get us! And then Ranger gets too rough and bites the kids ankle or foot or whatever and the kid starts crying and runs inside, I knew the other kid bcause I was training his dog and so I asked him if he was ok. He said "yes, Ranger bit the other boy" I said "I know I saw, yall don't need to be playing with Ranger like that, I don't want you to get hurt" and then the dad came outside and was like "RANGER! HEEL! RANGER HEEL!" and reluctantly the dog heeled just so the man could grab his collar and with the other hand he was beating the dog in the face repeatedly. The little boy I knew had his mouth open in shock, as was mine. Ranger is just a squealing and my hearts going 1000MPH! I reached for my phone to video it but my dumb butt left it inside!!! So all I have is my memory. After he went inside I just said WOW. And the little boy said "well good thing his dad was here to teach Ranger a lesson" I wasn't going to give him the lecture about how wrong that was so I told his mom that night and they had "the talk" and then I contacted the humane society people but nothing happened. And then I wrote the guy a letter. Which was VERY good! BUt now that jerk has a new dog?! SERIOUSLY! He does not need a new dog. What he needs is a **** bible or a good a$$ whoopin.


----------



## JBun

That poor dog! Some people should NOT ever be allowed to have animals.

I think what you could try with Buster and Phoebe, is either put them in a joint xpen for a few hours, or take out the divider in their xpen cage area(unless Buster is psycho about it). They get on well enough that there shouldn't be any fighting, and Phoebe knows to stay clear of Buster if he gets nippy. If you do a joint xpen, maybe set it up in the area where you spend a lot of time during the day. If the floor is smooth or concrete, I would put down a rug or blanket, as the slippery concrete floor seemed to stress them a bit, and they both didn't react well to that.


----------



## Pipsqueak

That poor dog.  I'd love to give that guy swift kick in the ***, and then he's teaching his kid that it's okay to punish a dog like that, but I agree he should not have another dog.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Today I had a date in their dining room, just around their penned area, and I moved all the chairs out of the way, he groomed her butt. It was sweet. It was hard to see in the video which yall will see later. And then they laid next to each other like a foot apart. They are actually still together in there eating hay and stuff and I took a few pics. I will try that though, you said for a few hours, could I go on about my let and let them be? Also, when are they actually "bonded"? 

Yeah I said all that in my letter about how he's teaching his kid and the neighbors kid to abuse animals. shame shame shame on him.


----------



## JBun

That's great that he finally groomed her, even if it was her butt  You may not want to venture too far off(out of hearing range) today, just cause it's their first extended date, and you don't know how it will go. I would think that if they can stay together for more than 6 hours without any major altercations, and do that for several days to a week, then I think you could consider them bonded and leave them together overnight. You could always sleep on the couch that first night, just to be sure everything is ok.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh that poor dog.  I agree with the others, he shouldn't even have a dog.

That's good that buster finally groomed her even if it was only on her butt. She probably would have liked it more if he groomed her face or head. Still, its good that he even groomed her at all.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Ok thanks Jenny! I will try that. Good idea bout the couch. But I wont get any sleep, my dad stayed the night after he got the coon and he fell asleep on the couch and he woke up an hour after Leo and I went to bed, not to the coon crying but to the rabbits having a party, chewing cardboard, frolicking around, acting goofy I'm sure lol. And he said he tried to go bak to sleep and they would just keep waking him up so he got up at 6am and went to eat breakfast lol. 
LOL! Yeah she would've loved if he groomed her face but she ought to be thankful that he groomed her at all. lol.

Also, is it time for the buns to be molting? Phoebe has funky looking clumps of fur, check it out in the next video.


----------



## Pipsqueak

My bunnies are moulting too, so it's probably normal. And yay he groomed her! Lol and then they sat close to each other.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

[ame]http://youtu.be/rsaGwDqNsII[/ame]

Here's the video from yesterday.
I think I have a suitable home lined up for the Coonanie!!!!  Well, off to Old McDonalds Farm


----------



## whitelop

I like when Phoebe binkies behind the table at like 3:- something. She's so cute! 
I'll finish watching the date later, but it looked good so far. Is that the room they're in a lot of the time? They do really well on the hardwood floors. 

And I like your green trim on your stairs, it looks good. 

I hope that the home Coonanie goes to is great!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yeah that was cute, it was a lol half-a$$ but it was funny. That is "their" room, used to be MY dining room but we don't eat there we eat in front of the TV with trays hehe. So I think they're used to that room and that may be why they do ok on it. I like that it keeps them cool. I need to freeze the tile for Buster, he loves that thing. Maybe I should find another one....nah two for Phoebe cause she's a heifer  back-boobs. 

Thank you! Its all along the baseboards and the cabinets and doors and stuff. Our house is a cape cod so its supposed to be "colonial" and the walls used to be white and really pretty! But over time got gritty and I decided to paint them that "hitch post brown" and I am trying to go for a more western/rustic theme except for that room which is the "bunny room" I will let it have the "bunny" theme. Gotta find me some rabbits pictures and do-dads and shelves and fix it all up. It's a working process...

Well Coonanie left today. She went home with Chris because his dad always raised them or something so whatever. I'm just glad that they're going to love her. She's too bitey. Rosco was extremely tolerant, whereas if it was a dog he woulda been all NO I'm da top dog round here son! Lol.
The rabbits are running around in their room now and I keep hearing some skidding and peeling out noises lol.

Oh!!!! And old macdonalds farm! It's a place where they got parties for kids and stuff. They have a pool, a train, all kinds of swings, jungle gyms, sand mountain, pony rides, goats, sheep, peacocks, ferrets, deer, a donkey, cattle, pigs, llamas, and they had some rabbits. Poor things!!!!!  they had one in a big concert fenced in area big as my dining room and he only had water and a little dog igloo to hide in and of course...when the kids ran in, where do you think he went? Of course, the doghouse to hide. And there's a sign that says please don't pick up the rabbit. Kids can't read!!!!!!
Then there were hutches on the other side and they had rabbits in them and one Dutch was sick. I shall post pics now!
Sick Dutchie


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Dutchie poop  aww


----------



## Katielovesleo3

He looks soft. Is this a Rex?


----------



## whitelop

Yes thats a rex. I wonder why that dutch's poop was so soft, I wonder if its the heat? At least they have resting boards in their wire hutches. 
I hope Coonanie lives a good life there! 

I do like your whole trim. But something about the stair's trim was really appealing. LOL 

I bet the buns are having fun in the room by themselves. They're probably like YEAH FREEDOM! Hahaha. Phoebe needs two tiles? Back boobs! LOL Maybe you could get her a cooling back bra. 
Actually, I wish there was a cooling bra in real life. Do they make those? ...off to google I go.

Edit. After googling, there is such a thing as a cooling bra. I found it. http://www.polar-products.com/index.php?p=view_product&product_id=177 and I want it.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Poor dutch.  I hope that Coonanie has a good life there. LOL Morgan cooling back bra. Woah they actually make them?? Mind blown.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yay I'm learning my breeds! 
Yes and they're stray pooping!  they are so happy lol. 
OMG a real cooling bra?! And it's only like $12 for real? Neat! 
Ahhh a nice lazy gloomy Sunday. Rain and IHOP and happiness. And the bunnies are in there having a jolly good time too. I REALLY need to buy them a large rug


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Nethie?


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Big rabbit


----------



## Pipsqueak

I'd say maybe nethie mix, I mean look how fluffy he is lol. But nethies are really easy to identify just because of that apple head. Wow that is a big rabbit lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yeah he looks like a nethie mix to me too. Nethies are so cute and that guy is really fluffy. And wow, that other bunny is really big.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Nethie looks depressed :'( I wanted to steal them.


----------



## Pipsqueak

I'll come with you and steal all of them!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'd come with you guys too. The nethie does look depressed.


----------



## Pipsqueak

He's just like: *Sigh* is life done yet??


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Emily, yeah, that's exactly what it looks like he's saying. I really wish I could take him in.


----------



## Pipsqueak

I always feel bad for bunnies that live like that.  I'd snatch him up too if I had the room lol, but 6 bunnies would probably be pushing it. It'd be so cute if you got Ash a nethie buddy! Or a lop lol, they'd be so cute together.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yeah, I have a soft spot for bunnies lving like that too. Your right, something small like a nethie bonded with Ash would be pretty cute!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol. I have always wanted a lop eared bunny. So one dayyyyyyy, if I suddenly have a mansion, I will get a lop and let them all have a big room to play in lol 
YOU GUYS! Will yall help me?!  Rosco is entered into a photo contest and we reeeeally wanna win! 
Here's the link, http://www.naturalk9supplies.com/Photo-Contest/detail.aspx?id=326
all ya gotta do is like the picture, the like button is below the pic and then you just log in to facebook and the end! AND if you reeeally wanted to, ,you could Share the link and other people could help :3 

I am hoping to finish off my Binky video soon! It's looking so good!

The bunnies are really enjoying their freedom, I have been hearing a strange noise coming from their room about once a day or sometimes twice, and it's always when I have the tv on or something so I can never make out the sound but it is a Whine type of sound, like a whine a puppy might make. It's scary.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Lol I was telling my mom the other day that I was going to have so many house bunnies at my own house one day and then she'd be all like whoa why didn't we have house bunnies in our house? I'd love to vote for Roscoe!  And I'll share it too lol.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Oh my gosh that is the cutest picture ever!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I wish I could vote for Rosco but I don't have a facebook.  That picture is really cute though!  I'm on some other forums so I'll share it with some others I know.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thank you! I love that picture so much! He has a little dirty stuff on his nose and eye boogers but hey, he's just natural lol! 
Thanks for sharing guys! So far he is winning! woo hoo! 
Phoebe is in there making a ruckus! She's such a clown. I am about to go look for some tiles for her big butt so they can both lay on cool tiles  I wonder if they know it's hot outside? Or if they are hot? Guess we will find out when I put the tiles down. Wish I had a fan for them, bet they'd love it.


----------



## whitelop

Are you hot in the house? I think if you're comfortable they're comfortable. 
I haven't turned the AC on in my house yet because I'm hella cheap and I don't mind. But I do put a fan on Ellie so she has the option of laying in front of it if she's hot or not laying in front of it if she's okay. 

If you have AC on then they're probably fine, but they could get warm after playing. And who doesn't like to lie down on something cool?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, he´s just gorgeous...good job you live over there or I´d be dognapping him...I´ve voted and shared so you should get lots of votes as most of my friends are dog lovers so hope it helps.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

It's so Dang hot here that if I turned off the a/c, Leo would KILL me, and then all the animals would die and our food would go bad hahahaha. Well I gave them their frozen tiles and they enjoyed them I snapped a pic!

Lol, thank you so much Chris! He would happily go with you too he's such a little sweetie he would go home with just about anyone haha. Unless it's a mentally deficient person, Asian guy, drug dealer, or a plumber. Those are his no-go people lmbo!!!

I got the rabbits a rug! They love it OF COURSE! They're like, Why don't you get us this a long time ago?!?!?! So I got pictures of that too.  

Here they are sitting a tile apart like an old elderly couple ha


----------



## Pipsqueak

Haha the middle tile is for their invisible bunny friend!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Good to know they like the tiles! We have some spare tiles, I think I'll cool one off for Ash.


----------



## whitelop

Phoebe IS bigger than Buster. Like pretty big compared to him! LOL 

I'm glad they like their tiles. I have a piece of granite for Ellie.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol, yes for their invisible bunny friend. So this morning I got three pieces of bok choy, one for Feebs, one for Buster, one for the invisible bunny friend. Their friend must not have a big appetite so they are it for him lol!!!!
 told ya! It's gonna be like that movie...with Eddie Murphy. NORBIT! And Phoebe is Resputia (sp?) 

They are so cute together. I let them have a sleepover last night and they did great so...
*I NOW PRONOUNCE THEM HUSBUN AND BUNWIFE! *
Ps, those of you who have multiple buns that are together. How do you feed them their pellets? Cause Buster is sneaky and tries to eat Phoebes and she is a pansy and doesn't tell him no.


----------



## whitelop

AAWWWW! Congratulations Buster and Phoebe. *wipes tears away* I always cry at weddings! 
They're so cute together. 

Are they going to be together full time now? I hope so! It will be so much easier for you!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol. They are!!! 
OMG Phoebe just went up to Buster, basically crawled over him and then rolled into a flop and Busters just sitting there like Wtf is wrong with you, you freak?! And she's like IM SO HAPPY HAHAHAHA!

Yes they are. It is easier! Except for the food part


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, I screamed when I read this......:woohoo:yahoo::yes::inlove::toast::highfive:


OMG....Buster and Feebs are living together, I DON¨T BELIEVE IT.

I feed mine together but have two bowls so although they have one each they both eat from both if you see what I mean. 

YOU HAVE SO MADE MY DAY.....YIPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

OMG!!! I can't believe they are finally together!!! YAY!!! Congratulations!!! :woohoo:yahoo::yes::clapping::highfive::great:That is so AWESOME!!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

YAY!!!!  
Y'all got me excited too! It's so nice not to have giant x pens and crap all in my dining room...ahh it's so pretty again. Still a little cluttered but ill fix that up. 

Oh I see what you mean Chris. Well Phoebe is still eating 1/2 cup of alfalfa based food so Buster (who eats Timothy based) is like oooo gotta get me some of that tasty baby food. 

When should I switch her to Timothy? She always seems so hungry, I wonder if 1/2 cup is plenty?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, I just going back and looking at the wedding pic....I just love them. I will miss their date videos though :cry4:

I see what you mean about the food. The only thing you can do is feed them separately and watch them while you eat although it´s a pain in the next. How old is Feebs again ??? Yes, I´m getting old and my memory is getting more like my mother´s by the hour :scared:


----------



## JBun

YAY!!! Congratulations to the new couple  So do we have any grooming action going on yet, or are they just peacefully coexisting?

You could just separate Phoebe when you feed pellets, for 20-30 minutes, til she's had her fill, then take them away. Do you feed twice a day?. Just do this until you get her transitioned onto the timothy pellets.


----------



## Pipsqueak

SQUEEE!!!!!!!!Congrats!!! :biggrin2: That picture is so adorable! :woohoo:


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Mostly peacefully coexisting and they explore together now, when Phoebe comes to see me in the kitchen Buster is cautiously following her. Stuff like that. Oh and last night Ryan (the pervy guy) came in and just suddenly picked her up and after I threw a B.F. I was looking at all the fur that was flying and I was like well why not get in a little grooming real quick since hes already got her. So I got my little brush and then afterwards I wetted my hand and ran it all over her and when he put her back down BUster was licking her trying to help her I guess, it was so sweet. 

Phoebe is almost 6 months, she will be in a couple weeks. Should I start mixing now? 

Thank you! I am glad yall like it, I will have to edit the photo and give him like a little hat and tie and her a tiara or something lol. and hearts! Lots of hearts! lol!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, that's so sweet that Buster groomed her. Really sweet! 

I'm not really sure when to mix pellets. I will say though that I started mixing Ash's pellets when he was 7 months old. I'm not sure if I was supposed to do it earlier or not.

That picture is SO cute! Yes, you could add a hat and tie and a tiara. Or you could give Phoebe a wedding veil and Buster a suit and tie.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

bahaha I will if they have it but I doubt they will because I have a very basic editing thing lol. 
I heard the noise again!!!!!
It came from Buster!!!!  I peeked in the room after I heard it (it sounded like when you step on a squeaky toy), and his body was shaking like when you have the hiccups ya know and then he sneezed a few times and looked back at me like HEY WHAT U LOOKIN AT FOOL?! And I was like awww my poor bunster! I hope he isn't sick or anything because I have heard it like 4 times now


----------



## Pipsqueak

Oh my gosh that would be the cutest thing ever! Aww poor Buster I hope he's okay!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, I hope Buster is okay. I just looked up rabbit hiccups and there is such thing. Here is a link I found about it: http://www.binkybunny.com/FORUM/tabid/54/aft/105008/Default.aspx


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Aw thank you Elise. Hmmm. Yesterday he ate parsley the day before he had spinach, and today he had bok choy. But I think it happens while he's eating hay. HE was eating hay today when i saw him doing it. Hmmm. I got the video done!!!!!!
[ame]http://youtu.be/calyAMAAwEQ[/ame]
Ta-Da!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I hope Buster is okay!

Katie, I LOVE the binky video!!! I was smiling through the whole thing! I love how you wrote the cast and everything else! AWESOME job!  LOVE the video! And the music was perfect! It really fitted! I'm going to show this to me friends and family.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thank you! :3 
I thought the funniest was Phoebe falling and rolling haha. She's such a goofball.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Those parts were really funny! She is a cute goofball!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thank you! 
Well, :inlove::toast:Here are the newlyweds lol.

I'm sure you're all thinking the same thing I am: :time:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, they are so cute! I love the two of them snuggling together. Now when did you start dating them? Sometime in April? It is about time, lol.


----------



## whitelop

I LOVE THE VIDEO! I laughed out loud when I saw her rolling and falling off the box. Its so funny, she's such a clutz. All the binkies were great! The little Loki binky was adorable! 

Look at Buster and Phoebe laying together! Thats fantastic! I think they love each other! 

For the cleaning schedule, its really easy. You seem like you keep your house pretty clean anyway, so it shouldn't be that hard for you at all! 
I start in the kitchen and now I set the time just to see how long it takes me. I set it for 15 mins and usually get done with like 3 to spare. haha. I clean my WHOLE kitchen in like 12 minutes. 
Second, I move to the living room, put all the toys and stuffies up, then I dust everything, put controllers up, blah blah; that takes me like 10 minutes. 
Third, I go to AJ's room, put the toys up and straighten up, like 5 minutes. Then to the foyer/front room, wipe fish tank down, put shoes up, like 5 minutes. 
Forth, I move to the bathroom, wipe the sink and toilet down, I don't have to clean the shower because I clean it every time I shower, I put the odds and ends away, so like 3 minutes. 
Then, I vacuum the rug in the living room, front room, kitchen so like 10 minutes. That equals like 45 minutes to clean my whole house! 
And sometimes it takes longer because I have to do other things like clean all the windows and mirrors or little time consuming things. 
I also do specific things on specific days; Mon-dusting day, Tues-wood day, Wed-counter top day, Thur-appliance day, Fri-glass day, Sat-upholstery day, Sun-car day. I just do those things after I get done with the quick clean everyday. 
My house looks freaking great! LOL And it so much easier because you're pretty much maintaining whats already clean. Even AFTER AJ's party, it still only took me like 10 minutes to clean the kitchen and living room. Thats pretty awesome. 

And now I'm done throwing up all over your blog! LOL


----------



## Pipsqueak

I love Phoebe rolling lol, she just like goes off in a corner and then slowly rolls. Oh and I just noticed you put in the picture of all the different breeds! Aww what a sweet picture.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yep may 1st. It sure is!
She's such a piggy falling off all the boxes. But when Buster does it he makes himself look so graceful and majestic and then Back-boobs gets up there and SPLAT she busts her butt. I think it would be funny if he was up on the box then she gets on it and they both fall off hahahaha. The little Loki binky is soooo cute and teeny tiny. I also pu the one if him hopping over the wood on there because it was such a fast hop, it's like baby bunnies are going at 200 mph when adult buns just go at 100mph. The babies are so fast and spazzy! I never had a baby bunny  

Hahah I fooled y'all! Before I film my videos, I spruce up that specific room so y'all won't see how messy it really is HEEHEEHEE. But it is messy. There's random things everywhere and very unorganized. Thank you for the cleaning schedule! I liked your throw up haha. I am going to have to do that. When I "clean" my house, I literally spend all day on it. Leo makes fun of me because I'm so slow. When I was a kid my mom would watch me clean my room and any time I would sit down he would get on my butt and make me get up but sometimes I have to sit to clean lol. 

Little Loki's blue eyes hehe.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Lol Buster makes everything look so graceful and easy and then there's Phoebe...I never had a baby bunny before Loki and Hazel either so this is like a totally new experience lol. I'm glad that you could find a couple more clips of him running around.  Haha I do the same thing Katie, I'm just like well you can't really clean properly unless you're well rested! I should post a close up of Hazel because her eyes are gorgeous, you really notice them more because she has white fur.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. I do the same thing when I'm doing a super clean. I will sit down and take a break. Its like, oh I've been cleaning for 30 minutes, its sit time and watch 3 episodes of HIMYM and then I'll finish whatever I was doing. hahaa. 

Like today, totally lazy and my head hurts. So I'm doing something for like 5 minutes and I'm like "oh couch, you're my best friend!" hahaha. True story.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Are they sweeter when you get them when they're babies? I imagine they would be...

Yes well rested and shuts some short breaks are nice! Lol. Haha 3 episodes that's like an hour n a half break. I get carried away and watch the whole marathon and then it's 10 on and there's a massive pile if laundry on my bed and I'm already sleepy..."noooooo!!! Just want to sleeeeep!"


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I've never had a baby bunny before either. Well Ash is my first bunny so I haven't ever had any other bunnies before. I've seen baby bunnies before. They are so fast and active. They are so cute! I'm definitely going to get one someday.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Well they're definitely more snuggly and active lol, Loki *loves* tucking his head under my chin, lol when I first got him he just kinda dozed off in that position


----------



## JBun

Well, IT"S ABOUT FLIPPIN' TIME BUSTER! It's so cute to finally see them snuggling 

Great binky video! You apparently have some very happy bunnies, with how much binkying your two do. It's so cute to see a bunch of bunnies just binkying away. Little bunnies are a lot of fun to watch playing, as they are more active than grown up buns, usually. They popcorn and zip around. But not all bunnies are snuggly. My babies were a blast to watch play, but after about 4 weeks old, they didn't really want to snuggle or even be petted. They are much more snuggly and like being petted a lot more now they are grown up. All except Roo. Roo loved snuggling as a baby, and hates it now, but she still loves nose rubs. So basically, every rabbit is different, haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That is such a fantastic video, just love all the binkies from all the buns. Phoebe is so funny falling off the carrier and the box but she does do a great roll, you have to love her. 

Yes, baby buns are just too cute and they do tend to be more cuddly as babies and grow out of it as they get bigger. 

And a photo of the two lovebirds, I just love seeing them together. 

You´ve probably seen it before but here´s Snowy and Houdini cuddling up with me when they were tiny.


----------



## whitelop

They're so cute!


----------



## JBun

Chris, I just love that picture of them! Houdini flopped out on his back, is just so HIM! It's hard to believe they used to be magic act bunnies.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

They are really cute Chris! Like Jenny said, its hard to believe they used to be magic act bunnies.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I have actually never seen that picture!!! It is soooo cute! They look so cuddly and happy! 
Yeah, I understand about the no snuggle-buns  I really like to snuggle though. lol. I am going to try out the GoPro on the rabbits during the night and see what kinds of mischief they get into!!! :O 
I started mixing Phoebe's food yesterday, I put a pinch of adult food into her food. Tonight we will have another pinch!
OH! And the cleaning schedule is working! Well, I spent 32 minutes in my kitchen because it was a disaster, 30 minutes in my living room because it was under a tornado watch lol. And I cleaned the dining room in 10 minutes. Tomorrow it will be easier and I will have CARPET DAY! Where I vacuum all carpets and couches. Not exciting but I look forward to getting it over with, I am sure the bunnies will have a cow. Then before I could go upstairs to clean it was almost time for my hair apt and I changed my hair-do! Pictures to come....but don't be too shocked. It will be very dark compared to my usual blonde I get colored. The cut looks TERRIFIC though. I had to use a new hair lady (that is one thing in life I hate, finding a new person to do your hair geez, why cant they call you when you quit and say, HEY! I am moving locations!!!!) 
Leo I don't think...likes my new hair color I think he thinks its too dark but he can get over it.


----------



## whitelop

My husband didn't like my new hair color either. I was always very blonde, from the time we met 8 years ago until earlier this year, and now I have darkish hair. 
He was not thrilled about it when I came home. haha. Oh well. They get used to it and its okay! 

See the cleaning is working and great! And when you go to clean your kitchen tomorrow, it will take you like 14 minutes and it will be great! I like to set the timer because it makes me NOT stop until it goes off. So I try to get as much done before the timer buzzes. I still continue to clean after the timer has gone off.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Cool! You have new hair style! I can't wait to see it! 

That's good that Morgans cleaning schedule is working well for you. Thanks for sharing it Morgan! I'll have to try it.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yay! 14 minutes will be better than 32! I continued to clean as well but the clicking of the timer made me want to hurry and keep moving forward


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Rosco didnt want to pose with me.  here it is, too dark. It's all good. I just have to take , you know, PROFESSIONAL PICTURES this week! Ah! So I hope it fades or grows on me, I need a tan to go with it. So I won't look for pale.


----------



## whitelop

Your hair is like the EXACT same color as mine! hahahah. I'm SUPER pale. Like, unbelievably white, I don't tan either. I'm too Irish.
I might take a picture of myself and put it up so we can compare hair color! hahaha. Mine has faded a little since I last got it done, but basically the same color. 
I think your eyes are dark and you're probably supposed to be tan. I have really light eyes and I was not meant to be tan, so when I went from super blond to super dark, it was a little shocking. haha. 
But the weird thing is, in my mind...I'm still blond. haha. 
It will probably grow on you, it took a few days for my new color to set in. But I'm pretty close to what I would be naturally anyway, my mom has really dark red hair and I did mine a mix of a darker brown and a darker red. So I got basically my moms color and what would be my natural color. 
Too bad my hair is always a hot mess and its in that awkward stage between being short like yours and a normal length. haha. I just can't wait until its long again, like to my butt. Like it was before I cut it! 
Whoa, sorry. I just rambled on and on and on. 

You're hair looks great! I don't think it makes you look too pale. You live in Texas, go outside in the sun! LOL


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Good Thursday morning to everyone! First thing's first.....Can rabbits eat the flowers off bok choy? They are pretty and yellow and bok choy is good so why would the flowers be bad???

AWWW COOL WE ARE TWINKIES!!!!! Hahaha I think I am attracted to friends that are super pale because the super tan ones are meanies lol. I still feel blonde but then I look down and its like a dark curtain is surrounding my face. Yes lets compare! In the sunshine_ I feel _like its really pretty. I haven't seen it real good in the sun. Leo told me last night that he thought my hair was black, I had to tell him that he is colorblind

Eww mine was in the awkward stage before I got it cut, I get my hair thinned everytime because my hair is super thick and scary and it eats Leo's face in the middle of the night, then he wakes up with hair in his eyes and mouth and nose and he's a big baby "EWW SHAVE YOUR HEAD KATIE!" And before, I couldn't put it in a ponytail, but I was able to and my brown hair was coming in about an inch or more in some places, it looked terrible. I am so glad its cut and colored now.
I can't wait to get my pictures done!!!!!


----------



## whitelop

My hair tries to kill my husband too! I flipped my head over last night and my pony tail got him in the face and I could hear him cough to get my hair off him. hahha. It was so funny! It happens often. 

I am always pale. haha. I think the last time I tanned was when I was like 17 and lived at the beach for the summer. Then after that, my skin was like 'nah, you're always going to be white like this'. 
And I'm always weary of people who are too tan! I'm like 'hmm...you're skin tone is natural to that of the carrot variety and not to the human species. That is suspect.' LOL I'm like a quarter Cherokee Indian too. hahaha. I got mostly the Irish though. I'm the shortest and palest one in my WHOLE family. LOL


----------



## PaGal

I finally got caught up and I'm so happy that they are finally together! I watched the binky video and was thinking they seemed to be getting along well but figured in the parts of video you didn't use for the binky video they might not get along so well. Did that make any sense? Sorry but I have hit the wall and haven't done a thing since I got home. 

My natural hair color is a mixture of colors between brown and really light blond. Years ago I dyed it black, the blackest black and it kept happening that when my hair would fall over the front of my shoulder I would freak out for a moment thinking I had a large spider on me. I would also jump when I walked past a mirror and caught my reflection out of the corner of my eye thinking someone else was there.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I look at those photos and it´s hard to believe they were ever so tiny but they were all little cuddle buns then and they used to sleep really deeply. 

I´ve never been blonde probably because I was so dark when I was younger and then in my 30´s, I went red and last year I tried quite dark again but now I´m sort of a darkish red brown. it´s difficult over here as the colour fades so quickly with the sun and the sea and pool water. Haven´t had my hair cut in ages as it´s just easier to keep it longer and tie it back in the summer as it´s so hot. 

Think the colour really suits you Katie, you´ll get used to it in no time. I used to be so pale before I came to Spain and now I get quite tanned in the summer if I sit out regularly but am still really pale and pasty in the winter. I do think that we all look much healthier with a bit of colour. Some of the Spanish are so dark. The friend who I´m waiting for now is really dark brown in the summer and he doesn´t even try.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I've always been blonde, I still am sort of a dark blonde but still a definite blonde. I've always liked being blond I probably wont ever change the color. My natural hair color is blonde. Over here we get a lot of sun in the summer so I usually get tan in the Summer season. But in Winter I usually get a little pale. I always have kept my hair long. I wouldn't really call your hair short. I think it looks pretty good. I don't think you look pale either. I love your hair color. It really suits you.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

My Grandmaw always tells me that somewhere down the line we are related to a Spanish princess. And my moms side is Finnish. And I have German bloodlines on the Midkiff side. And a teensy bit of Cherokee. Lol, tan people are suspicious. Lol. 

Haha Denise. That's funny you thought your hair was a spider hahahaha. 

So have y'all seen this "Rabbit scramble" crap?!?! This angers and sickens me...
http://www.eugeneweekly.com/20130613/news-briefs/bad-chase-bunnies-rodeo

And a nice lady wrote the event guy an email and here's the response:
https://www.facebook.com/aynne88/posts/10153338623580355


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, what an exotic bloodline you have. 

The bunny rodeo sounds absolutely awful, I would to think of bunnies being scared out of their wits chased by kids and picked up like that woman has that bunny picked up...it remind me of Feebs by the way. 

I hate seeing animal cruelty, it is so unnecessary and avoidable. People are really inhuman sometimes.


----------



## whitelop

So I was doing dishes tonight and Do You Love Me came on and I started to do the twist and thought about you because we were talking about that song in another blog. haha. (that was a serious run on sentence.) 

Anyway, as I was doing the twist and washing dishes I was thinking about the cleaning tips I gave you the other day and thinking about how it was going. I hope well. But then it made me think about how long its taken me to get my sh*t together! hahaha. How long I've been trying to slave over my house and how stupid it is. Then there were 2 more tips that I wanted to give you to help you save some time and save yourself years of unnecessary slaving over your house. 
1. Make your bed everyday, as soon as you get out of bed! It seems so stupid when you think about it! You don't have to get all fancy with it, just adjust the pillows so they look right and pull the comforter up. Thats it. It will look SO much better than an unmade bed. And when you do it as soon as you get up, it sets the tone for a productive day because you've already crossed something off your list by taking the 3 seconds to make your bed! I'm almost 24 and I JUST started to make my bed, like a few months ago. It makes a huge difference. And then when you go into your room throughout the day or at night, you see your nicely made bed and you just feel better. haha. 
2. Shine your sinks. Another thing that sounds silly, but its so not! I like to wash my dishes at night either after dinner or before bed. So when I come downstairs in the morning, there is a clean sink. There might be dishes on the counter drying, but at least they're clean. I don't have a dishwasher, so its different for me. So I make sure, that every night after I wash the dishes, I shine the sink up real nice and pretty, so when I walk in to make my coffee that mofo is sparkling! So I see my clean sink on top of my made bed and its a pretty good start to my cleaning day. 
3. Drink a beer. Seriously. Not like during the day, because day drinking during the week is a problem. But like if you're doing some weekend cleaning or some night time cleaning, sit down and have a beer. Then when the beer is done, grab another one and while you're drinking that one start cleaning. Beer is a carb and it gives you energy. So when you start moving, your body starts burning those carbs and you'll have a burst of energy to get the stuff done that you need to get done. I swear, I just drank like 5 beers, got my whole house clean. Now that I've stopped moving, I'm going to pass out but while I was going I was sipping on a beer and it was great. 
4. Music! Always have music. I don't do well with country music. I cook with country, but I clean with 50's and 60's. I would like to thank Frankie Vallie and the Four Seasons, The Contours, The Drifters, Otis Redding, The Eagles and Creedance Clearwater Revival for helping me clean my house. (I'm sure you always have music anyway!) But those are the ones that help me get moving, because I want to dance. Then I get a beer in me and forget about it. I will do the mashed potato all over the house with a duster in my hand. LOL 
Those are just things that it took me a long time to realize make a huge difference. Just those some seemingly stupid simple things, make the difference in a good productive day and a crappy unproductive(I'm mad because I didn't do it and I'm just not going to do it) kind of day. 

Oh and I'm so done now! hahaha. That got a little out of hand. LOL


----------



## Katielovesleo3

YEAH!I just want to punch that girl so hard in the face and tell her not to hold a Phoebe look-alike that way!!!!! It is unnecessary I agree. People can be so heartless.

LOL, MORGAN! THat was 4 more tips not 2! Good tips though. My favorite is the make your bed one....I think I know why I dont, first because sometimes Leo sleeps in and I am up before him, secondly because Rosco is rushing me like "MOM..I NEED TO USE THE BATHROOM. NOWWW! *MOM SERIOUSLYYYYY!!!! *FLAPS EARS QUICK AND LOUD* MOMMMYYYYYY I NEED TO PEEEEE PEEEEEEE!!!!!! LETS GO! STOP WORRYING ABOUT WHAT TO WEAR TODAYYY!"* 
That is how I believe he sounds.

Bok choy flowers, ok for them to eat? Theyre pretty and yellow. 

Oh and the exterminator is coming today to spray for bugs and crap. Inside and outside. and the people said I need to get all the animals out of the house for an hour!!! WTF! What am I supposed to do with my rabbits for an hour at 4pm when its all hot outside? :'(


----------



## whitelop

Oh, hahaha. I went back and added two more after I put that I only had too. (sshhhh...because the beer was talking) LOL 

That sucks that you have to get them all out of the house for an hour. Its hot! I know what you mean about making the bed. My cats are like circling my feet in the morning to be let outside to go potty. Now the dog stands at the stairs and whines until I walk down, I'm like JEEZ JUST CHILL OUT! I'M COMING! hahaha. 
But I still manage to make it and I make them all wait! LOL

I would assume that the bok choy flowers would be okay because its part of the bok choy. Its just extra carbs probably, like they say to stay away from the actual dandelion flowers and just give the greens because its carbs. But I'm sure they would like it! I know Ellie LOVES flowers.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Ugh, those bunnies must be so scared being chased around like that. Adn that's not the way to hold a bunny.  people can be so heartless.

I'm not sure if they can eat Bok choy flowers. But I agree with Morgan, you would think they can. 

Ugh, I hate when I have to have people over like that. Especially if it means having to take my pets out for a few hours. And especially when its hot out.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Lol I know I'm late coming in on the hair conversation, but I'm just gonna say that I'm blond with natural highlights, I used to have *super* long hair but now I have a pixie cut, I don't think I'd ever really dye my hair but I might get like red streaks in it or something. I like your hair color Katie, it looks great! I tan pretty easy but it's probably because I live on a farm and do all that outside work lol. That link made me sad, I think I'll find that chick and punch her in the face now.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Long time no chat! 
Well, the exterminator cancelled and is coming Thursday so I can prepare. 
Oh and I gave them the bok choy flowers and they didnt even eat them! :0 oh also, I saw Buster groom Phoebe the other day, he was licking her ears and it was the sweetest!!!! <3 

On causes.com there is a thing you can sign and if they get 10,000 signatures...I guess they stop the scrambles. I also sent an email to all the members of the arena FFA thing, and to the local paper and the lady emailed me back! She wanted me to call her before 3 today to talk about my "concerns" I didnt see my email til after three. I don't know what she will want to talk about??? :/ 

Thank you Emily. Everyone seems to like it now. It's already fading a little so I'm sad. I thought it would fade slower. I tan easily but it's more splotchy looking, like my shoulders and back tan better than my chest and shins and calves. My thighs tan better than my belly. It's weird. I need a light lotion I think.

My dad is trying to get a new puppy, for all these years he hasn't had a dog because he didnt want the responsibility bu now he is ready for a dog. And so he has been looking for a herding dog, and he has been looking at the border collie rescue and he found a mix, his name is Beau and he is a lab/border collie mix. Ommmmmmgosh he is sooo cute and sweet and smart and I wuvs him!!!! He is spending a few days with meeee! We have been training, he is 4 months old and very smart and is catching on VERY quickly. Only problem is, Poppy says he doesn't herd the goats and that is what he wants in a dog, so he said he probably will look at other dogs.  I'm sad. Rosco and him get along great by the way. Rosco is showing him how things roll in this house.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, he´s just so gorgeous, bet you´re tempted to keep him as it´s such a shame, he looks like a smart boy. Do you think he might learn to herd the goats and then they could keep him. 

Buster grooming Feebs...wish I could see that. I knew he´d come round, they all do eventually and they´re usually the best groomers. Bandy took ages as well but I love seeing him groom Snowy and Houdini now as he covers them in fur lol.


----------



## whitelop

What a cute little pup! Maybe he can learn to herd the goats and then he could stay and herd the goats.

I want a border collie puppy!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

What an adorable pupp! Aww, I just want to squeeze him. Too bad you can't keep him, but I was wondering the same thing as Chris do you think he might learn to herd goats? 

That's sweet that Buster groomed Phoebe. So cute! They are such an adorable couple.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Okay, so I haven't been around, and I am going to try to catch up... BUT I must ask, are they still in seperate cages? Or are they now togetherrr together??


----------



## Pipsqueak

Oh my goooosh!!!!!! He's so cute! I think he could probably learn to herd pretty easy, with most border collies it's instinct. And that's so sweet about Buster and Phoebe! They're such a cute couple *sniffle*.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

They're together now Danielle, they're hus-bun and bun-wife 

Hehe I am tempted to puppy nap him! >:} 

Well he's not full border collie, he's also lab. His herding instincts should kick in by 6 months and can start training at 9 and can start on livestock at one year. I am trying to convince him to give him time. He likes to herd the foster moms chickens but he doesn't do the "watching" or "crouching" he just chases lol.

He could definitely learn it if my dad got a trainer specialized in training herding dogs

Oh and he loves to just watch the rabbits. It makes me nervous. I fenced off their room but he kept watching so I put up barriers so he can't see them! Lol


----------



## Pipsqueak

Katie you should make them a wedding video! Like clips from all their bonding videos lol.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lmao! That would be adorable! But they don't have a lot of "cute" moments, all angry goofy binky moments hhaha


----------



## Pipsqueak

Haha, you should do like a short segment of their dates, then their wedding picture and a bunch of videos of them now. It would be awesome lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

It would be cool if you could make a wedding video! Maybe you can take all of the grooming parts out of their date videos and make a wedding video. I don't know how many grooming parts there are though.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh my goodness what GORGEOUS Bunnies.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I would do Celine Dion music. It would be magical. Ha. But shirt because I'm not searching through all those videos again lol. 

Thank soooooooooska!  

The exterminator came and did his thing and I took the bunnies on a field trip. Now they're in two x pens put together cause I'm scared their silly butts will lick the walls where they exterminated. Hahaha. They would be the ones goofy enough to do that. 
Ps, Phoebe is getting freakin heavy. She feels like a bag of flour. Ha 

Buster is having too many stuck together poops. I don't know if it's because he's shedding bad and because he's grooming Feebs now or what but I need to find whatever it is, papaya or whatever it is that helps with the fur


----------



## Katielovesleo3

My painting. Love that Pegasus huh?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I love the painting! You are talented!


----------



## Pipsqueak

I love the painting! I wish I could paint as well as you lol.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Okay, so here I am.. finally all caught up. I am so extremely happy that your buns are now together! FINALLY.  I love it! 

and a raccoon? WHAT?! Omg, that thing was so cute but I think even though they're cute and it's unique, I don't think I'd honestly be able to handle one. :| 

I am so inlove w/ the pics of Buster & Phoebe together.
Your hair looks great by the way! I hate my hair, I usually just end up throwing it up because I can't figure out a good style, it's too thick and wavy and ugh! I like the idea of side bangs, but I can never get them to style correctly. it actually kind of makes me sad and annoyed, to be honest, haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That painting is so good, you really are talented. 

It´s so funny now that Buster and Feebs are together, we haven´t had any more pics of the happy couple or any mutual grooming...pleeeaaase. And a video, I´d love to see the long engagement and the final wedding. 

Sooska, just noticed your buns and your daisy mae looks exactly like my Bandy.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I couldn't handle that raccoon, she was just too wild which is good for her but not ok with us lol. 
Thank you. Well, when you first get swoopy side bangs, they are in shock! So you have to blow dry it the correct way to the side, then if they are still psycho you gotta put a little clip thingy in there to hold em back. After a day or two of that they are usually ok but at first it's odd to see a little floof of hair in the upper left corner of your eye. My hair is sooo thick. It's crazy thick and if it's long it gets a little wavy, like ugly wavy. But I keep it short and make sure the hair lady thins my hair.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thank you! Painting is fun even if it doesn't look like michaelangelo did it. Lol. Ok I will make a short video but I have a full week so I will try to get around to it when I'm not busy an when I'm not being so lazy. Gurgle...I feel so terd ish. Like a big lazy terd. I need to eat better or something. 

The two lovebirds are in there doing some bunstruction on the box. I need to make them a fortress lol.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/8KX9GX3
will yall help me name my business? Just rate from 1 being the best to 6 being the worst. 

Also, how much should Phoebe be eating now? I saw a mushy poo today and I am worried shes over filling on pellets and not eating enough hay....
She is now 6 months and I will have to weigh her today but she is definitely 6 or more pounds..... and she is still eating 1/2 C of pellets, we have just a teeny bit of alfalfa pellets left so I have about three pinches for three more meals to mix with the timothy based pellets.


----------



## whitelop

What did we decide she is a Cali? So thats a larger breed and she'll get like what...10 lbs? I think you wait until their like 8 or so months for cut the pellets back. But if you're seeing mushy poops or uneaten cecals, then maybe you could cut the pellets down. Are you feeding in two feedings or in one feeding? I would split it up if you're only doing one. 
Ellie tucks into her pellets and eats the whole bowl at a time, every time I feed her. haha. She's a fatty. 

Bio-miami says 1/8 cup of pellets per 4 lbs of rabbit. Rabbit.org says 1/4-1/2 cup per 6 lbs of rabbit. So I guess you'll have to use your own judgement for amount to feed her. Just look at her poop and it will tell you if she's getting too many pellets. I do that with Ellie. Sometimes, she gets too many and she gets soft poops and I cut her back a few pinches and then she's fine. But I have a terrible habit of not actually measuring and just eyeballing it by handfuls. hahaha. I'm too lazy to get the measuring scoop out. She usually gets about 1/2 cup a day, she's fat. But her poops look fine. LOL


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I only saw two mushys and one said looked like little specs of poo, it was weird. I should have taken a picture. I feed her pellets at night and veggies in the morning. We decided she's definitely a cali. You should have seen the way she was laid out today it was hilarious. She looked like Resputia all fat and nasty and I am standing over her and she looks like a small, long watermelon..... 
Here is a picture for reference. The little guy is Buster....


----------



## whitelop

Bahahaha. I just laughed SO hard!

OHH It might be little pieces of cecal that she didn't eat. Since the cecals are like blackberries with the little pieces all put together. Ellie does that, she'll eat most of it but then she'll get distracted and leave like 2 of the little pieces off of it left over for me to be like "ya nasty!"


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

OMG Katie! That picture is SO funny! Is it from a movie?


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Oh gosh, yes it is a movie, it's called Norbit. It's so funny. I love Eddie Murphy and he plays as the man and the woman haha. It was on Netflix a while back too. Gotta watch it! To get the full effect and understand the Buster/Phoebe relationship haha.

I've never seen any of their cecals before. So it was strange. I pushed more hay than usual on her. I hand fed some and she would snip the pieces out of my hand and not eat them. Haha. Bunnies are funnies!

A funny picture....


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Ah, it reminds me of big mama... not sure if you have seen that movie but its funny. I might watch Norbit, it looks pretty funny! 

That bunny picture is cute!


----------



## whitelop

Mean Bunnies...


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Oh yes loved Big Mamas house! 
AHAHAHA, love the Mean Bunnies! x'D 
Just fed the buns their supper, they were very ran today, I'm proud of them. Phoebe has a new interest in watching Beau now (yes he's back again) and Beau just loves it and tries to push his way through the gate. Shame shame. Lol.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Wasssssup everyone?!  been missing everyone but have been busy with starting up the new business. Got my logo! I shall show you all soon, also I have a Facebook page in which you're all more than welcome to "like" because clicker training doesn't just apply to dogs, it applies to all animals! www.facebook.com/SouthernPawsTraining 
Today I groomed the rabbits! They are mad but oh don't they look snazzy now! I am so glad I decided to brush them outside. It was horrible. The fur was flying everywhere. I couldn't contain it! It stuck to my clothes and I looked like a yeti! Fur went up my nose and stuck to my eyelashes and got in my eyeballs! Owww! And I could have made 10 wigs geez! Fur just kept coming out of Buster! But I groomed him for an hour and he looks thinner and super cute now! I also clipped their nails. Oh and Phoebe weighs 6.5 lbs! Oink! 

Now for some pictures!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Very upset after being brushed....however not too upset to eat carrot tops lol


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Begging for raisins because apparently one raisin is NOT enough!!!!!! Then he not my pants and ran off and gave me the butt


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Funny hehehehehe!


----------



## Pipsqueak

Yay you're back lol.  Oh man I hear ya about the grooming lol, Smokey's fur just never ends!! I love the pictures lol, Phoebe's grump face would make even Oliva proud.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Good to see you back Katie! I know what you mean about their fur getting everywhere. Ash is shedding right now and man his fur is so annoying! lol. It blows in my face and makes me cough. Its so annoying. I love those pics, Buster and Phoebe are so cute! I really like that last picture too. Its really funny!


----------



## PaGal

The dog pic is too funny!

The buns look gorgeous as always! Thumper is shedding as well. He is making it hard to groom because he would rather play chase right now then just lay down while I get his loose hair. I think he's just excited by his two new friends.


----------



## whitelop

Am I the only one who doesn't have a bun who sheds to much? Ellie doesn't shed like that, or maybe she just hasn't gone through a full molt yet? Oh god, if she hasn't watch her go completely bald then regrow her fur. That would be appropriate for her. 
My dog on the other hand is a completely different story. I brushed him yesterday for like 30 minutes and brushed enough fur out for like 3 dogs. It was crazy. I had black yoga pants on and they were blond when I was done. I need to wet brush him, that usually helps. 

Your buns are so adorable! They're so pretty and Phoebe is a hoss! LOL


----------



## Pipsqueak

Olivia and Pip don't shed very much at all which is nice lol. Rudy is suuch a pain to brush when he's shedding. He's like a sheep...


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Right?! Phoebe wasn't near as bad as Buster, crazy-wise and also fur-wise. 

Glad to be back too! I'll try to be in touch more but you know how it is. Then Beau is coming this week again :/ I think he's almost done with his beginner training! 

Also, check it out. another family member is shot by a police officer.

http://www.khou.com/news/cnn/HPD-officer-shoots-pet-boxer-after-alleged-attack--214672271.html


----------



## whitelop

I can't even read that story, but I think its such BS that cops shoot Boxers. They're big but they're like the least threatening dogs. My Dingo, poses more of a threat then any Boxer I've ever met. He **** near attacked my husband the other day! The hub came in and the dog didn't hear the car, so all her heard was someone walk in the door and the door hit a toy. Woody jumped up, hackles raises and his deep manly growl happening. My hub was like "Jesus dog, its ME!" But it still took him a minute to calm down, LOL. 
Sometimes I really think that the cops over react. They sick their dogs on us, why can't we have dogs who protect our houses? Makes no freaking sense to me.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Exactly. Not saying there aren't boxers who dont have behavior problems but seriously, would these kids lie? I highly doubt it. Just terrible. 
Lol, Rosco does that too and people get so scared and they go back out the door hahahaha! Suckers!


----------



## Chrisdoc

that´s such a sad story. We had boxes when I was younger and they were all great family dogs, never vicious or threatening and great with kids. 

Mine love craisins, they´d eat the whole bag if I let them lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just been back to look at the pics....both buns looks great, do I love Buster´s cute little face...yeaaahhh. Phoebe is looking gorgeous as well.


----------



## holtzchick

OMG, I can't believe your buns are bonded, they look so good together and I'm SURE they are both happier!! 

Oh and WTH I can't believe you have a racoon!! aahah. Coonanie is the cutest animal ever although I must admit I'd be scared to see him in person, very photogenic though  

Looking forward to more updates


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Hey y'all! I am going to write this in another thread I think...but I hope I can get done answers from y'all too. Haven't posted in a while because Phoebe and Buster have been doing great and my business has been keeping me busy, but last night I was watching a movie and they were in the dining room and I heard lots of racket and claws on the laminate so I looked over and in the dim light I saw the two of them flipping and flopping around!!! Fighting!!!! :O so I ran in and scooped up the first rabbit I saw and it was Phoebe, so I brought her to the couch and let her sit down with me for about 10 minutes...she had no wounds, but was stress shedding..bad. So later I brought her back to the room because it was time for their supper anyway. I put her down, got the bowls ready, cleaned up the load of fur and watched them eat and asked them if they were scared or if they got mad at each other...they didn't answer so I went to finish my movie. Low and behold after I left and the food was gone, another fight! So this time I grabbed Buster and he had a freaking hole in his ear!!! Not just an earring could fit but a gauge could fit in it! It just missed the vein so it wasn't bleeding nor was it bleeding profusely but it was still a cut so I put some bacitracin on it. I set up an X-pen and put him in it for the night. He tried to bite her through the bars but couldn't so I went to sleep. This morning I let them try again except I stayed to watch for 30 minutes and I found out that Buster got tired of Phoebe asking (more like demanding) to be groomed and so he got fed up and went crazy and grabbed on to her butt and she grabbed on to his butt and I literally had to pull them apart! No wounds just fur gone but OMG, what do I do?!?!?!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, this is so weird, I was just wondering how you and your two were and here you are. 

I hate it when they´re bonded and suddenly for no reason they start scrapping. You could try stress bonding, take them for a ride or stick them in the bathtub again to see if they can sort out their differences. I hate it when buns start to do this for no reason and you know they get on so well but don´t know the trigger. 

I missed seeing cute pics of Buster and Phoebe...hope they sort themselves out. 

Great that you´re busy and things are going well, have missed you on here.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Chris, yeah me too  And I have missed everyone here too!!!
I wish a could speak rabbish because I would b*tch these two buns out! I wish they could just settle it but I guess in the real world everybody needs a break from somebody. I know I couldn't sit in one small room with Leo all the time hahahaha! I would bite a hole in his ear too lol!!! 

Anyway, I will keep yall posted on the happenings around here.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh no Katie! I'm so sorry to hear about that! I hope they sort it out. I'll be watching for updates.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thank you Elise. 
May I just say, RO app?! Hell yes and thank you thank you!!!!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Testing....testing...how does this picture look? Large? Tiny?


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## JBun

Sorry about your two being a pain in the butt right now. If a little stress bonding doesn't seem to sort them out, they may need a little bit of a break from each other before you try rebonding again. Hopefully it won't take much more than that to get them sorted.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I agree Jenny. Hopefully tomorrow my dad's dog will go home and I will take them upstairs to have a date. If all goes well...on Sunday I will set up an x-pen in the living room and let them hang out while I watch tv for a couple hours and if anything happens my plan is to take them on a super duper fun car ride!!!! Muahahahahahah! 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Great big ole Feebs!




Sweet Buster


Boo-boo from mean ole Phoebe!






Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I think I need to catch him this evening and put some more bacitracin on it. Dads dog still hasn't left :/


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Chrisdoc

Awww, poor little Buster, she didn´t mean it. His face is just so cute and I love the pic of Feeb´s butt, that lickle tail lol.

Hope you can get them back to normal quite soon but let them go at their own pace.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol!!!! I know! I love her tail so much! I do love it more than Buster's tail, but we won't tell him that!!! Hehe. I really hope she didn't mean it because I hope to get them together tomorrow and see if they can get along :/ I might try to see if I can tonight for about 30 or 60 minutes an see how that goes. 
Today is my moms birthday we ate at some seafood place she likes, she's 43 now. Still truckin' and looking good for someone who has been through as much hell as possible and lived to tell the tale lol. 





Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## PaGal

Sorry to hear the buns are being brats at the moment. Glad to hear everything else is going well. Love the pics. Poor Buster's lil' ear, owie!


----------



## whitelop

I LOVE Phoebe's tail! Its so cute! haha. 

Your mom looks great! Happy Birthday to her!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Well Beau (dads dogs) was supposed to go home yesterday and today but no, so I locked him up because he hit me in the nose and I was pissed and didn't want to murder him so I thought it best to get him out of my sight. After I calmed down and had just a nice throbbing headache, I thought hmm, I should take advantage of this moment and try the bunnies for a minute. But I have barriers that you have to cross and both the rooms upstairs are a mess with my dads crap so I thought, why go through all that trouble when I can easily make these two x-pens into a small area for them to date in. So...I made the arrangements. Sat down, let's the critters out their carriers and watched. They both ignored each other and checked the perimeter of the x-pen out. 30 seconds later they crossed each others paths and Phoebe wanted to smells Buster behind. So she kinda followed him around like a lost puppy dog. Then he stopped and turned to her and she lowered her head, ears back, "Groom me." He gave three to four licks and went on his way, she chased him and then he kind of turned around like "hey" ears weren't back lil he was mad at all. So I thought okay this is going to get interesting, though he is being polite about it. So he quickly darted to the farthest litterbox and she pursued him and she freaking grabbed him and he was like "AHHHHH HELP!!!" And he tried to run away but couldn't and started kicking and crap and he escaped but didn't get too far when she caught on to some fur on his shoulder region and then I grabbed her A$$ and he couldn't get away so he grabbed her fur below her ear and finally her b*tcha$$ let go and I scooped her up and put her back in he carrier. Needless to say I am upset, pi$$ed off, and discouraged.

Tomorrow I am going to ask Ryan if they can have a date in his place  


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Did I mention it all happened in less than 5 minutes?



Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## whitelop

That is insane. I would be terrified. I would have been screaming at them! I've seen bunny fights on youtube and they're really ugly! 

I hope that you can get it figured out. Its so sad because they did so well for so long. I wonder if its because Phoebe is a needy girl and she's just so dang dominate she can't just back off. I guess she's like every other girl! hahha.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

whitelop said:


> That is insane. I would be terrified. I would have been screaming at them! I've seen bunny fights on youtube and they're really ugly!
> 
> I hope that you can get it figured out. Its so sad because they did so well for so long. I wonder if its because Phoebe is a needy girl and she's just so dang dominate she can't just back off. I guess she's like every other girl! hahha.



Well I probably would have a year ago but I guess it's similar to dog fights, you want to remain as calm as you can while managing the situation. But on the inside, I knew something bad was going to happen I think. I was really sad more than anything. Little turds.
I have never seen a bunny fight. Gotta go on YouTube now lol.

Leo says, "I know what their problem is. Phoebe wants his little Peter! All women want sex!" And I'm just looking at him like he's crazy and I told him NO, they're both altered, they don't have those needs I don't think. He says, " ALL WOMEN WANT SEX!" O_0 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Katielovesleo3

[ame]http://youtu.be/D35uQCtr4EY[/ame]
Okay this is the best one because its not just a bunch of idiots watching their pets kill themselves. It's the chicken police y'all. Morgan, you'll like this I think 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## whitelop

It looks like they were in some third world country and they were probably going to eat all of those animals! haha. It was cool though, the hens were like ... no.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I hate it when the buns just start fighting, it´s just so difficult to figure them out. Luckily, mine are over theirs but it can take a while so just persevere Katie, I´m sure they´ll work it out eventually. 

That reminds me of yesterday, I was looking online for an xpen for sale and ended up with an advert for someone fattening rabbits to sell them for 6euros a kilo...I was all ready to rescue them all.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I tried last night in our garage apartment at Ryan the perv's place. I recorded it and its being uploaded now but it didn't go well. I hoped it would since they had never been there. Maybe ill need to stress them first, I'm not really sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## whitelop

I'm really sorry that it didn't go well. I have no idea what is going on with them. But it makes me feel sad.


----------



## Chrisdoc

what a shame but it may not happen again overnight and you may have to arm yourself with patience and go through parts of the bonding process again. I do understand and after having bonded buns and then having to separate, it does make things much more difficult . However, I am sure Buster and Feebs will sort themselves and we´ll be seeing them lovey dovey again.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Here's the video from that night.
[ame]http://youtu.be/pLB6vU7jF9k[/ame]


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, lots more positive for me than negative having seen my boys in the same situation. There was a lot of time where they seemed happy together and comfortable. What is behind the curtain, the two of them seem fascinated by that lol, I am curious as well. Although they did fight a couple of times, it was only a short period and you obviously split them up so I can see that this will probably be resolved by patience and bunny dates and mine used to sort of face off as well and it seems like Feebs is the dominant one and more nippy than Buster who seems more curious of her. These two obviously love each other to bits but are going through a rough patch and need a bit of counselling. I am sure that we will see them happily together again.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thank you for your insight. On the other side of the window you mean? Our friend Richard was outside and I wouldn't let him in but after trying to open the window didn't work, I just let him in. Lol. 

OMG breaking news! Bunnies were being bad and sliding their x-pens close to each other so they could fight and claw and bite each other so I decided they needed a break and it is not extremely hot outside at the moment so I let them out. First I crated them one by one, got the x-pen set up, put one crate in the x pen and the other on the outside so they can be close to each other. I let buster out first because he was being the best behaved today. Then 15 minutes late its Phoebes turn. She is having the freaking time of her life, playing alone, digging, eating stuff and apparently popping some stinky poops so I look at one and see ************* worms in the poop!!!! :O I have no idea what to do so I took a picture and will have to google types of worms in rabbits!!!!!!!!


I wonder if her having worms can contribute to them not getting along!!!! :0 worms freak me out and I totally feel evil and want her to stay outside hahahahahahha. But I won't do that. Just a sudden urge I get haha!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## JBun

They're pinworms. I guess if she has enough of an infestation and it is affecting her digestion, then it could make her feel unwell and grumpy. Wouldn't hurt to worm her. You may just want to call up your vet and ask if you can pick something up for it. You do have to treat a few times to get rid of them. You'll probably want to treat both of them.

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Parasitic_diseases/Pass/Pass_en.htm


----------



## whitelop

I wonder if her not feeling well has something to do with what is going on? That would explain some things though. 

I couldn't watch all the video but I wanted to say that its creepy looking because of the color. haha. It looks like one of those "found footage" type deals and the camera kept falling. LOL They're so cute though, I just really want them to be back together.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thank you. that link was helpful. The vet thing may be difficult. My "rabbit" vet is not an actual rabbit vet, just does spay/neuters. Is there something I can get from TSC? 

Lol Morgan. Yeah the camera pissed me the heck off. And I'm sorry it's not brighter and looks creepy hahahah! I agree it does. 
I want them back together too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Does panacur work for treating it?


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## JBun

Panacur(febendazole) can be used to treat pinworms, but it usually only comes in a paste at feed stores, and the horse paste is too difficult to get an accurate dosage from. There is Safeguard goat wormer that's a liquid. Piperazine can also be used. It is usually sold for poultry, or even at walmart as a cat wormer. You have to be careful about giving the correct dosage. 

It would still probably be easiest if you could just call up your vet and see if they'll let you pick some up, then the correct dosage would be measured out for you.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Thanks Jenny  *hugs computer*


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yuk, never seen anything like that before, it would gross me out totally. It may be that´s she´s not been feeling so good and it´s affected her behaviour. Hope you get the right stuff for her and they clear up soon.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Vet sucked. Went to feed store. Got Safeguard after searching the whole place and asking the girl to help me too. So I gave them each approximately .25 CC, they hated it but got a raisin afterwards so they didn't feel the need to thump at me!!!! LOL! Should I continue for 5 days or do this once a week? I have been getting different suggestions.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I feel like every 7 days would work because of the life-span of the EVIL worms..... :| not sure...


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Okay, going for every 7 days lol. Buns are doing good!  


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## JBun

The link I shared with you says for fenbendazole, to give 20mg/kg, then repeat in 10-14 days. But I did read somewhere else to do it once a day for 5 days, but I think the giving once then repeating in 10-14 days is the more accurate treatment. Are you still seeing the worms or did the treatment work?


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Haven't seen any yet. I saw a fresh Buster poo but it was clean  haven't seen a fresh Phoebe poo but I have been on the lookout


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol, thought I would share Phoebe's Bunstruction she worked on all night. I have NO idea how she squeezes her fat butt through that hole but she does. And yes I know I know it's "bad" cardboard, but with them being in the x pens she gets real antsy and needs more exercise, also, their big bale ran out and the new one doesn't get here til tomorrow so I bought them Walmart brand and they HATE it! They'll eat it but not like they should. So I gave her that box to make her happy and it truly has  


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Chrisdoc

Go for it Feebs, she looks as though she really had a good time, she has such a cutie face. How are they getting along now ???


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Chrisdoc said:


> Go for it Feebs, she looks as though she really had a good time, she has such a cutie face. How are they getting along now ???



Lol. She does, I think it's kids funny when she gets nervous, she makes herself like a little ball an she somehow makes her face look really really fat. I need to get a picture of that one day because it's pretty funny. She recently started clicker training and she loves it of course. She's very intelligent. They still aren't getting along. It is getting kinda hopeless. :/


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, I tell you I laugh at mine every day with something they do. Houdini was racing in and out of their enclosure this afternoon, probably cos he´s been shut up nearly all day. He kept skidding when turning but still did it, I was howling. 

She has such a cutie face, it´s amazing what they can get their butts into lol. 

Sorry to see they´re still haven´t settled their differences but don´t give up, I´m sure it will happen, just not sure how soon :nerves1:tantrum:


----------

